# Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner, Supper -- what are you cooking?



## suzanne

Chameleon, a new member, has a great suggestion: Let's have a thread in which we tell everyone what we've been cooking. This kind of thread is a lot of fun to read, and can be a great inspiration! (Another board I'm on started a thread like this just for dinners not quite 3 years ago, and now it's up to 5,896 posts and 93,055 views! :roll This is mostly for what we cook at home for ourselves, friends, and family, but if you come up with a really neat special at work, do tell us about it. 

Yes, we have people separately posting what they're cooking and asking for help with it. That's fine. This thread is just to list your menu, with a little explanation of the dishes, if you want. Feel free to ask others how they made something that intrigues you. :lips: 

I'm willing to start: Tonight I will be making 

Pan-grilled halibut
Vegetable fried rice with shiitake mushrooms, snow peas, carrots, celery, scallions, and leftover brown rice
Salad with mixed greens, cucumber, and red bell pepper, probably a balsamic vinaigrette

Not sure what we'll drink with it; maybe a dry riesling?

What are YOU cooking? :chef:


----------



## culprit

Tonight I'm making;

Paprika Rubbed Chicken with Madeira/Raisin Sauce, topped with sliced almonds
Browned white rice with Shitake mushrooms
Steamed chard tossed with a light garlic vinaigrette
Coconut-Raspberry-Chocolate squares with a good port wine for dessert.


----------



## rita

This is going to be fun topic.
Tonight is Pizza;I made home made dough and home made Pizza sauce. I was giiven a Pizza stone and a wooden paddle to lift it off and on the hot stone.Added, mushrooms,pepperoni, italian sausage,olives and cheese.


----------



## phatch

Leftovers which this time means potato soup in bread bowls garnished with crumbled bacon and cheddar. I made a BIG batch of it as temps are in the teens for the high this weekend. 

Phil


----------



## rob p.

Roasted Butternut Squash soup fresh from the garden (well, last fall fresh anyway).
Baked Dijon chicken with seasoned bread crumb crust. (Using a prepared blended mustard of raspberry, mustard, & spices. It's sweet & spicy instead of hot.)
Pickled veggies and Pasta salad (still deciding between Rotelli or Bow-Tie pasta).
Dessert is Choc cake with vanilla buttercream frosting and toasted coconut sprinkled on top.
Milk is the beverage of choice in my kitchen at mealtime.
Coffee and a movie later (and maybe a second helping of dessert).:lips:


----------



## panini

Ice storm moving in now. 
Plans for Sunday are a great lunch at friends ranch property. We decided we would drive up tonight. So dinner on the road, fast food.
Sunday, three families in the middle of nowhere. Fireplaces in most rooms.
Deer will be at the door in the morning.
I trussed and marinated 11 local duck. I talked my friends into doing these in the fireplace pit tomorrow. My wife and I have done this in her families home in France. The duck are hung and roast as the fire roars. I have set a contraption to hang them so they spin and something to catch dripings. Three years ago I was put in charge of the spinning. I had no idea it is such an important job. If I understood correctly, the American kid doesn't have a clue. My Uncle in law is good friends with Yves Thurries, so how could I have done it right. 
Leaving soon, have fun, no internet, no phones 
I luv this thread


----------



## indianwells

As it's Sunday it's gonna be;

Roast loin of pork with a raisin & apricot stuffing,potatoes roasted in garlic,olive oil and Rosemary.Orange glazed carrots,cabbage and pan gravy.Yum.Can't wait!:bounce:


----------



## panini

Sunday morning!
We have internet!!! I don't know how? deep in 1200 acres.
Woman making B'fast. We have 28p here. Lots of timber down here with the ice.Kids already 4 wheeling.7am
Bkfast.
nieghbors brown eggs, hash browns, bisquits(storebought), venison sausage from this property, and a nice peppered boars leg, also from this property.and the fixins, gravy etc.
gtg
btw, I know this is not as fancy as some other meals posted but it's good food.


----------



## sumter

Hi everyone. My parents are coming over and we'll be playing golf this afternoon. In the meantime, my oldest son will come home today from college with his girlfriend and they're going deer hunting. After, his roommate is expected to pop in on his way back to their dorm. Well, since I'll be away all afternoon and will be feeding a rather large, busy, crowd I decided on making my Grandma's Chicken and Dumplings (or as we say "chick'n n' dumplins"; lol). It's all from scratch, including the dumplings, and it makes a huge pot full. I can get it all done before we tee off and it'll be even better after a few hours.:lips:


----------



## panini

ok.
I have 8 birds hanging and turning in the fireplace in the great room. The kids are having a blast giving them the little knudge so the spin. The slower the better. I put the others in the oven. I have quite a large fire going in the outdoor pit so there is plenty of large amber to bring in. It is also sleeting and the iced view is spectacular.
We have consumed almost a case of Pheasant Ridge so I enlisted a buddie to just steamor poach the vegies. 
Cheers
BTW the older kids caught enough bottom lunkers to have fish tacos for lunch tomorrow. We are iced in!!yea!!


----------



## cape chef

Made a stuffed foccacio,drank a Mara single vineyard zinfandel


----------



## fried_eggs

this morning weather permitting (i dont go to school) ill be making eggs overeasy and some peameal bacon. for supper my mom (professional chef) and me will be making noodles stuffed with italian sausage and minced turkey. i love this thread its cool:lips:


----------



## suzanne

I'm glad you like the thread -- we should thank chameleon for noticing the need for it. :bounce:

An update: I didn't pan-grill the halibut the other night; I put it on a very hot cast-iron griddle (skin side down, mmmm crisp skin :lips, coated the top with some white miso glaze I made a while ago, and stuck it in the oven. Perfect. And I added some kimchee to the fried rice, so it was SPICY!

Last night:
Pan-grilled loin lamb chops
Cavatappi with tomato sauce and feta
Salad with oregano vinaigrette
Laurel Lake Pinot Noir (North Fork, Long Island)

You'll notice three things about my dinners:
We ALWAYS have a big salad, usually mixed lettuces with cucumber, bell pepper, and tomatoes (only in season, though), and almost always with a simple vinaigrette
We almost NEVER have dessert
Most of the wines we drink are from New York State: think global, drink local


----------



## panini

"2. We almost NEVER have dessert"

What makes you want to get up in the morning?


----------



## mezzaluna

The dishes all sound scrumptious! I need to have more dinner parties so I can make the stuffed pork roast, etc.

I hope the home cooks (like me) will proudly post their "plain" meals and not worry whether the dish is sophisticated or not. Remember, a lot of trendy restaurants serve meat loaf and mashed potatoes these days. 

Let's have a great buffet of wonderful food from all parts of the world, from cooks with all levels of skill, using everyday ingredients as well as "special" ones.

:bounce:
Mezzaluna


----------



## suzanne

:lol: 

Paul says: the wine. :beer: 

I say: good bread. :lips:

Just wait, Mezz -- I'll post when we have hot dogs for dinner (Hebrew National, not Niman Ranch  ). And so should you!


----------



## panini

It so obvious that you need to be in some sort of culinary threesome:blush:


----------



## jayme

Pan- you should be blushing....can you print that in a public forum??LOL

Dinner tonite was--
cream of butternut squash soup, w/ basil croutons; roast beef; yorkshire pudding; sauteed brussel sprouts w/ shallots; homemade buttermilk oat bread. dessert- apple galette (oh and a half batch of a new cookie recipe I had to try- orange and chocolate checkerboard) drink- tea, what else?
I know, I cooked British again tonite, but hey, it's in my blood.

Mondays are my day off, so I usually cook alot. (oh yeah cooked up 4 chukkar and de-boned them after dessert- but they will be for a pot pie tomorrow)


----------



## indianwells

Last night was pork sausages,bubble and squeak,onion gravy and broccolli.
Washed down with Oyster Bay Sauvignon Blanc (New Zealand).


----------



## ishbel

Dinner tonight is traditional Scots fare:

Collops of venison in a red wine and juniper sauce - served with chappit tatties and bashed neeps.


----------



## mezzaluna

Please save me a place at your table, Ishbel! Neeps- mmmm....

Last night I made pork in mustard sauce. (Anyone have a better name for this dish?) Maybe we'll do hot dogs another night, Suzanne, to atone for the pork dinner. 

Cut pork tenderloin into slices, pounded a bit, seasoned with salt and pepper. I dusted them lightly with flour and browned them. After removing the pork I added white wine and chicken stock to the pan and deglazed it. I returned the pork to the pan and left the heat on low (my husband was a bit delayed in coming home from work). Later I took the pork out again and covered it, stirred into the pan a tablespoon of Dijon mustard and a tablespoon of grainy mustard (Boetje's from Rock Island, Delta Doc!). I let it reduce a bit, then added a couple of tablespoons of half-and-half. Put the meat on a serving platter, sauced it and dug in. :lips: Leftovers will be my lunch today.

Steamed broccoli on the side; no starch for dinner at our house usually.


----------



## castironchef

Leftovers?!?!? You had leftovers?!?!?!?!

Not if I'd been around. That sounds great, especially if you called it "porc a la moutarde."


----------



## indianwells

Or for a more informal occasion Fancy Hot Hog!


----------



## phatch

I committed some more culinary heresy. I was in the mood for souvlaki, but all I could find in my freezer were pork shoulders. So I cut that in large chunks, browned and braised them with oregano, garlic and lemon(chix stock mostly, but the flavorings are the focus). Let them cool some and threaded them on skewers for a quick grill for color and flavor while the braising left them tender. Not true to the dish but pretty good anyway.

Had lemon rice pilaf, some carrots and some pita with olive oil and zaatar.

Phil


----------



## myplaceoryours

It's 20 degrees (that's cold for California) so I'll serve:

Steaming bowls of Peppy Pork Soup (navy beans, pork, mild green chilis, etc.)
Cheesy Corn Bread
Creamed lettuce salad with Mandarin oranges
Warm tapioca pudding for desert
Hot coffee

Simple fare, to be sure, but it warms the tummy.


----------



## mezzaluna

Yes, Castironchef, I did. I first learned to cook from my Jewish mother. We made meals for six which, in many other households would serve 8-10. We have no children, so I cook for the two of us. It's a constant struggle to restrain myself from continuing to cook like that! If I don't have leftovers, I feel like I didn't cook enough. :crazy:


----------



## panini

Tonight,
Duck Pot Pies
individual with leftover duck.


----------



## oldschool1982

Last Night?

London Broil with a Chianti Mushroom sauce, au gratin potatoes and early june peas in butter.

Tonight???? Heluva good question.:lol: Still have to make the trip to the Market yet. Then again there's the good old standby Pasta Fragiole. Never go wrong with that.  

Since we just turned cold here in Virginia...Tomorrow will/might be braised pork spare ribs with sweet and sour red cabbage and spaetzel and Thursdays menu to celebrate the sale of our home will be braised lamb shanks with kalamata olive and vegetable ragout (might try to sneak in some fennel in this one) with mashed potatoes and a bottle of 1985 IL Caggio Riserva Chianti Classico . Last bottle was just Ohhhhh so good!!!


Pan, Those pot pies sound Mmm Mmm Good!


----------



## jayme

Myplace- can you believe this cold? definately mandarins- they have been scrambling to get them off the trees lately. Guess we CA folks are thinner skinned- there was actually ice on my dogs' water bucket this morning. It was 28 deg. Soup is the thing lately huh? 

oldschool- London broil w/ mushrooms and you didn't invite us??  

Indianwells- w/ mustard or ketchup???? LOL 

pan- you and I are on the same page tonite- chukkar pot pies here!
w/ pina coladas (that is in the fruit group right??) LOL


----------



## oldschool1982

Jayme, Have some leftovers I Sealed and froze for another meal. I'm in the same boat as Mezz but my issue is from cooking in the industry. Just can't get the dogone recipes cut to fit 3 people most of the time. LOL

Actually tonights menu was change to choice of Chicken Tortilla soup or Mom's style chili. Decided to stay in and start celebrating the sale early :beer: and found some of this sealed in the freezer. Temps dropped from 67 this AM to 47 in the PM and still falling so those two choices are very appropriate.:smiles:

BTW heck of a great thread Suzanne/Chameleon


----------



## panini

Jayme,
I cooked those ducks in a fireplace pit. They were fantastic. I had learned in France to arrange vegies in the cavity to create space for air and open at the butt. I stuffed one pretty well and trussed it up almost water-tight and it never did cook through.

Are your chukkars the same small size as here? A little larger then a dove?
The breasts are great if you wrap them around a jalapeno and tie them up in the bacon of choice, grilled and basted with a glaze (Jack Daniels for me).
Sub a scotch bonnet for an added kicker yummmm

I would consider enough pina coladas as dessert


----------



## jayme

Oldschool-
I think everyone who has ever cooked for a group or large family (mine was 7, now is 6) knows that feeling. I guess that's why they have all the "cooking for 2" cookbooks. My poor freezer is nearly always full- game meats, leftovers, stock, etc.... Sold house? congrats! Where are you moving to? A house on the market is so stressful!


----------



## oldschool1982

We actually have a pantry, second refrigerator and a freezer. :crazy:  
Moved in Nov to Richmond VA. Stress? What stress?:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## mezzaluna

Pot pie- I made one a couple of weeks ago with leftover turkey breast. They had a sale on whole turkeys and I couldn't resist; leftovers were planned.  Chopped up some celery, carrots and leeks and sauteed them for a bit, then made a white sauce with sherry and tossed it in with the veggies and meat. Sad to say I used a store-bought pie crust, but I never have learned to make it. That was a gooood pie!

Tonight was pot roast in the crock pot. The roast was $2.99 a pound, so that was a no-brainer.


----------



## panini

Just occured to me, pot pie style. 
Mezz, yours is white. I usually go dark. Today I just poached my vegies in a little chix stock and all my drippings, maybe a quart with all the birds I did. Seasoned and thickened with a little dark roux. I don't add the meat to the mixture. I pour it over the meat in the shell.


----------



## mezzaluna

I had no bottom shell, Pan. (Sounds like something I should :blush: for saying!)

To be perfectly honest, that was a take-off of a chicken tetrazzini recipe I use a lot for my mother-in-law. I used more broth than milk in my sauce- added some more herbs than I'd use for my MIL.


----------



## ishbel

Cottage pie tonight, with carrots and green beans.


----------



## panini

Mezz,
I was just wondering about all the different type of pie. Last night, I simmered some ch stock with all my duck drippings(qt) (We need to identify leftovers for this thread), how about *LO*, I added broccoli stems, 1/4'd leek bulbs, *LO*, carrots, celery, turnips *LO*,zucchini, spinach, splash chianti, spices and thickened with a very dark roux. Poured this over the duck that I threw in the pies.
I sometimes go the other way like yours, white, peas etc.
I guess I go both ways when it's PP 
We are actually snowed in again today. No school, no work. Texas?? 
Tonight something chicken, individual. When freezing outside we leave the dining room for the rec room. Fire, TV, TV tables, it's fun, it sometimes does not happen in our winters.


----------



## indianwells

Tonight it's Chicken Breast with a Cheddar and Spring Onion(Scallion?)stuffing wrapped in Parma Ham,Boulangere Potatoes and braised Celery.:lips:


----------



## rita

Healthy meal on my menu:
Tonight we are having Cajun Grilled Salmon Filet( that I am cooking on my new Cuisinart Griddler),roasted garlic baby potatoes, broccoli almandine.
I bought frozen berries that are so good;looking for different ways of serving healthy desserts after all the rich foods over the holidays.Last night I served them with a Tblsp maple syrup and topped them with yogurt; that was good but now no more yogurt.Any ideas here from all you fabulous cooks.I will eventually make a crisp.
Thanks  
:smiles:


----------



## mredikop

Tonight I am making Sautéed Medallions of Veal with Artichoke Hearts, Lemon and Thyme in a Pan Sauce redux and serving that with white rice with cilantro, lime juice and shallots

Mmmm mmmm good


----------



## jayme

guess those ducks are waterproof inside and out...LOL
So are you going to share your french secrets with us??

Chukkar are partridge, slightly larger than quail, and about half the size of a pheasant. About 1lb or so- like a cornish hen. Definately bigger than dove. When we get doves, we just breast them out- pretty much the same with quail. But chukkar I will roast whole.


----------



## jayme

Oldschool- I have extra freezer too- that is pretty much meat/chicken/fish only. Pantry not built yet,  only been waiting a few months- since we made the plans- maybe by summer...??? LOL
No stress...??? LOL we just refinanced.. even that was stressful!!!!

I'm guessing from the posts that it is chicken night tonight...lol I pulled chicken breasts out of the freezer this morning too. I'm thinking Chicken Pomodoro (but with wine- no vodka at my my house)- since I have a couple a nice tomatoes sitting on the counter, over basmati rice (I actually have trouble finding it at my local stores), with a spinich salad. Something easy, tired today and have to go shopping tonight- I'm catering my mom's retirement party on saturday- just a small event but since it's her friends, my cooking will be on display..ug!

I have some frozen blueberries, like Rita, trying to eat a little better....maybe some blueberry muffins for dessert...???

But after reading Indianwells', Mike's, and Ishbel's menus- I think I need a fork and a chartered jet....... LOL :bounce:


----------



## mezzaluna

Very disappointing dinner tonight. My husband, who eats NO fish, is out with co-workers tonight so I bought some frozen scallops and thawed them, patted them dry. I sprinkled with salt and pepper and seared them in a pan. They were perfectly cooked but tasted bitter. What a disappointment!! So I cooked and ate the five strips of Neuske's bacon I had in the fridge with the sauteed bok choy. I'm eating my dessert of strawberries right now. They're making up for the scallops a bit.


----------



## oahuamateurchef

This thread sounds fun!


It was a lazy cooking day for me. 

Breakfast: With all the fresh fruit and veggies we just bought, I ended up making a pizza. I was inspired by an episode of Blaine's Kitchen (or something like that) where he made low carb pizza using tortillas. I know, not a very appropriate breakfast, but I'm young and have no kids.

Lunch: I stopped in Chinatown and ordered up a bowl of Vietnamese beef pho. Good stuff! Lot's of Thai basil, bean sprouts, and that funny green leafy veggie they also serve on the side and I don't know what it is. 

Dinner: Too full! Elle made Thai beef larb with some frozen chuck steak while I was gone. She made a batch of calrose rice in the rice cooker. Wish she'd eat more veggies.

Oh well, my day probably doesn't sound all that inspiring but I got tired of cleaning the kitchen for a day so I went simple.


----------



## ishbel

Tonight's dinner:

Pan seared organic salmon fillets, served with Charlotte salad potatoes, brocolli and spinach and a dollop of home made mayonnaise, flavoured with some fresh dill.


----------



## blueicus

My "Throw a bunch of leftovers into a pot" Lunch

saute some diced stale baguette in some extra virgin olive oil until crispy. Add some shredded leftover herb butter roasted chicken and heat up. Add some tomato bacon sauce, mashed celery root and white wine until the mixture is relatively dry. Serve with fresh herbs and optional grated parmesan.


----------



## rita

We are having Ragoût de pattes et de boullettes.This is a French Canadian essential over the holidays.I made some before Christmas and froze some to enjoy later.I bet you don't know what this is.


----------



## oldschool1982

Well???? Since the mortgage company took up two of my last two days icking us around about a penalty charge....

Our last two meals were far less that what was planned. Although after going out for mediocore Mexican last night I pulled some sauce and meatballs I made and sealed a couple weeks ago out of the freezer. 

Too bad it was two hours later that I was able to stop shouting at the 4 different reps and mgrs at itech and forgot all about the sauce. Made it on to the cooktop but I didn't increase the temp to heat it. Good thing I had some panchetta and proscuitto on hand.

I made Carbonara for my wife, my daughter had her normal plain pasta, pasta with romano and then pasta with sauce and I had some "sauce" :beer: (went liquid until the meatballs were ready and it wasn't the '85 I planned) So I had a meatball sub.

Still have the ribs and lamb in the fridge so after I come off the ceiling from having to fund at close insdtaed of receive...We'll have those nice meals I had planned. (Sorry for the slight vent) Now I can say Ahhhhhh.:beer::beer::beer::beer: Salute'! Jindon!!


----------



## suzanne

Hooray for freezers! I was out at a reading last night, that was supposed to run from 6:30 to 8 but didn't finish until about 9:15 (but it was all food writing, so I couldn't leave early  ). Fortunately, I had planned ahead and pulled out to thaw a container with:
2 thick slices of corned beef
a few large chunks of turnips
2 potatoes
a lot of broth

Dumped it into a saute pan and in 5 minutes, hot and ready! Served with Dijon and grainy mustards, pickled diced onions, and salad that my husband had made while waiting for me to get home. And beer. :beer:


----------



## firiki03

Last night I prepared pork stewed in a lot of spices and yoghurt. The recipe calls for lamb or beef but since I had none available in the freezer, decided to do it with pork instead. It turned out so well that hubby had a second helping! Dessert was lemon cream cheese pudding.


----------



## mezzaluna

I made orange-glazed chicken breasts using fresh orange juice. I thought I'd buy a couple of oranges now before they get as expensive as truffles !

Tonight we're eating out but we're expecting some snow tomorrow, so I may make a beef stew or boef bourguignon; any excuse to buy some bacon . I have about a cup left in a bottle of Bogle old vine zin and also half a bottle of Blackstone merlot (a gift) in the fridge. Can I use either of them or do I need to buy something else? (Remember, I'm a neophyte oenophile!)


----------



## fledgling

Last night I made some acorn squash and pumpkin ravioli with a butter and herb sauce, today for lunch I rolled up some sushi super-quick.


----------



## panini

;khpoiuhpiuoh


----------



## cape chef

Just finished the levain for Thom Leonard's kalamata olive bread which I'll make tomorrow, and tonight is Sullivan street potato pizza with arugula salad & a dolcetta de alba


----------



## mezzaluna

I'm intrigued, Cape Chef. Please describe this. Is it like a tortilla de patatas, or more like an Italian pie?


----------



## cape chef

Mezz,

it's a pretty wet dough consisting of unbleached bread and AP flours mixed with yeast and water. Mixed for 20 minutes until it cleans the bowl, fermented for 4 hours. Then spread thinly on a olive oil prepared sheet pan, proofed, then topped with yellow finish potato's, Spanish onions and rosemary. Then baked. I will top mine with a bit more oil and Fleur DE sel.

The book it comes from is called "Artisan Baking Across America" by Maggie Glezer, It is one of my favorite bread books, and is dedicated to American bakers (of course with many having European roots)

It's more like a classic pissaladiere from Provence


----------



## ishbel

Dinner was boeuf bourginnone, served with La Ratte salad potatoes and buttered spring cabbage.


----------



## mezzaluna

Sounds like real comfort food, Ishbel. 

I get a good picture, CC, now that you say "pissaladiere". The rosemary and fleur du sel would make it for me. :lips:


----------



## oldschool1982

Chicken and Dumplings with buttered spinach for myself and the rest had theirs with southern style green beans. We're so saddled with HI stuff from moving in that I've had no time so I'm still trying to get to the ribs and lamb in the fridge. Tomorrow is questionable on weather so maybe.


----------



## chrose

The wife has been away for the last 10 days so I did not do anything of note really, save for some very tasty (If I do say so myself) Oatmeal Raisin cookies :lips: But tonight she's back, snow is in the air, it's Sunday, playoff football is around the corner so it's a perfect time for slow cooked homemade Boston Baked Beans with a side order of freshly baked Sourdough :lips: :lips:.
Perhaps I should get some good beer to go along with it and really do some carb loading  that should glue me to my chair for the evening. Gas Ex here I come!


----------



## frayedknot

Italian night.. 
Veal Marsala (one of my favs) w/ saute'd garlic broccoli spears, side of fresh made fettucini noodles with red tomatoe sauce, grated parm/reg. Cesaer salad. The roasted garlic bread baking in the oven as I type...:lips: house smells great.
No wine drinkers here  BUT Cocktails start about 5:30


----------



## panini

Chrose,
Ya need some episoto. Also, try not salting your beans untill almost finished. Then let me know if you need the gasx.
I'm already braising some veal shanks for afternoon lunch. Can't believe I'm paying almost 18. a pound for something that used to be cheap soul food. Haven't figured out the sides yet. Have some nice greens.
I will also be glued to a chair hoping to win a car on an ebay auction.
pan


----------



## chrose

Sad isn't it? I knew I should have gotten the Epazote in my last Penzys order  oh well. Here's hoping....


----------



## oldschool1982

Just finished our Sunday Supper. German style braised spareribs with sweet and sour cabbage and spaetzel. Tonight's chow is not even a thought after that meal. I also find myself glued to the chair too. May crack open that bottle of LaTrappe Quadruple I've had aging for da Bears game. 


Frayed,

5:30???? Hey It's gotta be 5pm somewhere already.:look:


----------



## ishbel

Sunday lunch today was roast beef, with Yorkshire pudding, roast potatoes and parsnips, honey-glazed carrots and spring greens, with a meat juices gravy. There were six for lunch and there's loads of beef left for sandwiches.


----------



## phatch

Garlic and pepper rubbed flank steak on the grill. Baked potatoes with the usual toppings, and some chives that are peeking up in the garden. Tossed Green salad. Pretty much american Steakhouse tonight, just at home.

I've taken to flank steak as my most common steak lately. Less expensive but with a good flavor and tender when cooked and cut carefully. Still prefer a ribeye, but those are quite a bit more. Flank is good bang for the buck. I suppose my doctor prefers me to have the flank too as it has less fat.

Phil


----------



## suzanne

oldschool -- I hope you get to cook those ribs and lamb before they go off!  :suprise: Or if you don't get to them quite soon enough, use lots of spices. :lol: Oh-I see you cooked the ribs. Sounded delish. Now only the lamb to go! 

Tonight: Pan-grilled loin veal chops (brined first for about an hour), with lemon wedges
Puree of celery root/celery/scallions/russet potatoes (with sour cream and dried celery leaves blended in) :lips:
Salad of radicchio, endive, red leaf, cucumber, and "sun-dried" tomatoes, dressed with oil from the tomatoes, red wine vinegar, and dried oregano
Palmer chardonnay (North Fork of Long Island, NY)


----------



## jayme

Ish- My favorite meal- my kids are probably the only one's in their school that even know what Yorkshire pudding is. They've grown up with it. My daughter had a friend over last time I was making it, and she asked why we were having pudding for dinner shouldn't that be for dessert? We _tried_ not to laugh at her. There's never left overs of pudding here...


----------



## jayme

Isn't that such fun???? Ug- and they wonder why we are so stressed? In some other countries, you can still buy property with a little more than a handshake....
Sorry to hear your dinner was ruined too. At least it is done now- you did say everything closed ok, right?
Time to break out the champagne and a favorite meal!


----------



## indianwells

Tonight it's gonna be Pork Sausages with Olive Oil & Roasted Garlic Mash,Roast Parsnips and a Caramelized Onion Gravy.:lips:


----------



## ishbel

In days gone by in Yorkshire it was served as a separate course, with gravy, before the meat and veg - presumably as a 'filler' so that a little meat could go a long way - and was often then served as a pudding, smeared with jam or marmalade.


----------



## indianwells

I remember my Granny serving it for pudding with Lyons Golden Syrup!
Very nice it was too.:lips:


----------



## chrose

Beans and football :look: Last night was a good night. Tonight thoiugh it's back to a standard work week which means mostly utility cooking. But we have left over sourdough and we have chicken breasts so I guess it will be a chix pan stew with sourdough. Works for me


----------



## ishbel

spaghetti bolognese in our house tonight.


----------



## fledgling

Fried chicken breasts over my baguettes I made in bakeshop today, with some marinara I've had in my refrigerator for seven years and some fresh parmesan. i didn't even have any fresh basil, a staple in my kitchen. 

the chicken was premade and frozen, too, for these desperate times that I'm overdrawn and not looking at a paycheck for a week, with a desolate kitchen. I am still a student you know............


----------



## fledgling

I meant to say fresh mozzarella, and I stole it from the school. I literally stole it. No one knew I took it. it was on its death bed anyway


----------



## culprit

Dinner tonight will be pulled chicken and cheddar cheese, wrapped in pancakes and baked in a paprika/mace spiced béchamel sauce; served topped with extra shredded cheddar cheese. Tossed green salad, green olives; warm gingerbread with whipped cream for dessert with piping hot cups of green tea.


----------



## jayme

Ish, Indian-
My kids like Yorkshire pudding on the plate w/ beef and gravy. And then they follow up with butter on it- like bread, at the end of the meal. LOL


----------



## jayme

Fledgling- 7 years?? I hope that was just sarcasm.....LOL

Dinner tonite was roasted rack of venison ribs, braised venison chops w/ mushrooms, rice, green beans, spinich & romaine salad, dessert- lemon bars. Hubby's birthday today- venison is his favorite. (he shot it, so he might as well get it for b-day)
Depressing though..... this was the last of the venison  no more in the freezer!! Couple more packages of wild pig, some chukkar, and pheasant- and then I'm out of game meat. Only grocery store stuff after that.


----------



## shel

Hi,

Last night I made spaghetti - Bucatini cooked in red wine with a sweet Italian sausage tomato sauce made with a little fennel and pancetta. This was the first time I tried cooking spaghetti in wine. It certainly warrants more experimentation ;-))

Shel


----------



## mezzaluna

It's a good thing this thread is here, because I happen to be particularly dry today when we comes to dinner ideas. I've got nothing fresh in the house and only some frozen pot roast I could thaw (NOT in the mood for pot roast!). 

Maybe something 3-dimensional like involtini or spedini, or flank steak rolled up around a veggie/cheese filling..... let's see what's decent at the store.


----------



## panini

Stuffed cabbage rolls tonight, the wifes version(white). They are really great but I do like the red ones.
She hollows out a baguette, puts two rolls in the baguette and covers with sauce. Lets it stand for a while, yum!!! 
Tomorrow night, hot dogs with the works, stollen from the bakeries lunch special


----------



## oldschool1982

Hot Italian beef sandwiches (Chicago style) with fried Anehiem peppers, fresh fries, and greenbeans.


Love Stuffed cabbage Pan! Any left overs? Mezz, Thanks for the idea to make braciole this weekend!:smiles:


----------



## mezzaluna

You're welcome, OldSchool, but I stuck with 2-D tonight- I was just too tired. Your Chi-style beef sandwiches sound delicious! I love those peppers, they don't love my tummy.  

I bought three skinless, boneless chicken breasts. I pulverized some of those sesame rice crackers, toasted a couple of tablespoons of sesame seeds. Then I rolled the breasts in some melted Smart Balance (in honor of Cape Chef), coated them with the crumb mixture, and stuck them in the convection oven. I served them with steamed broccoli. Yes, there was 1/2 of a breast left over and a few florets of broccoli. That will be lunch tomorrow, perhaps with a salad.

Enjoy your braciole!

Panini, my DH won't touch cabbage. He'll eat broccoli, but no other cruciferous veggies.  I don't even try to make dolmathes with meat filling, using grape vine leaves or cabbage- I just make the filling as meatballs with the avgolemono sauce. What's in the cabbage rolls' filling?


----------



## oldschool1982

Absolutley will Thanks. Flank on sale for 4.59lb today. Not bad considering it was 8.29 yesterday. (amazing that used to rank in price with the cheapest cuts :suprise: ) Sorry that you didn't make it to the third dimension. 

Not to step on Pan's feet I wouyld like to post my three procedures for stuffed cabbage rolls. First is ground beef (round), eggs, beef base, chopped shallots, and rice. Second is substituting ground beef, veal and pork for the round. 

The third is doing a half and half of ground beef and lamb. For this one I add fresh chopped thyme, rosemary, basil, oregano plus garlic(liberal amount) fresh squeezed lemon, kasseri and shredded potato instead of rice. This one should and does get used in the grape leaves you mentioned for my version of dolmas but I don't use it often since the wife and daughter arn't fond of the grape leaves.


----------



## mezzaluna

Old School, no cinnamon? I always use a dash as well as a bit of pulverized dried mint leaves. Our Greek neighbor used those flavors in her moussaka and other ground meat dishes.


----------



## oldschool1982

Well????? I kinda omitted it since most folks don't like the flavor (this is what I have found). The mint I have never actually used.

Ya know... you're the first person in a long time to inquire about it. Actually some of my Greek friends have used cardamom or nutmeg (especially in Pastichio) with a great flavor. Ya know this conversation really makes me miss Greek Town in Chicago. OoooPa!!!!!:roll:


----------



## mellybelly

Breakfast: Kids just wanted cereal 

Lunch: Soup and Sandwich day. Haven't decided what though. I'm going to have my leftover Cream of Asparagus Soup w/Crab. The kids won't touch that with a 10 foot pole. 

Dinner: I have class tonight, so I don't have to cook dinner. No idea what hubby will make. Probably something quick and easy LOL


----------



## panini

OUCH! my toes hurt! 
My wife, originating in Egypt, then to France, Italy, makes her moms cabbage rolls. Pretty Mediterranean. Ground lamb, uncooked rice, lots of chopped parsley, mint,cinn, lemon, etc. 
Almost a lemon, yogurt, broth. Cooks all day. She then add more youurt, dill to thicken. Thats why I call hers white. My red ones, totally opposite with pork, cooked rice etc.
Hot dogs tonight, yea!!!


----------



## chrose

My sisters are coming for a visit and gettng in kind of late I think, so tonight will be basically a Chinese style Pho with Hoisin chicken, veggies and steamed chicken buns.
I have some frozen Alaskan Salmon in the freezer so some point over the weekend I was thinking of Bouilliabase or some other seafood meal.


----------



## rita

I made a great meal Tomato Salad, Seafood Florentine; roasted asparagus,fresh bread.


----------



## oldschool1982

Chicken enchiladas with a New Mexico chilie, sour cream and cheese sauce, refried beans and southewest seasoned jasmine rice.:lips: Hey Pan! hows da toes?:lol:


----------



## lentil

Smothered thick cut, bone-in pork chops with a mushroom buttermilk gravy, mashed russets, steamed green beans and fresh onion rolls. It's really getting cold here tonight and I'm in the mood for comfort food. And wine.


----------



## ishbel

We had seabass in a rosemary and lemon flavoured wholemeal crust, drizzled with EVOO and cooked quickly in the oven, served with spinach and fine beans.


----------



## oldschool1982

Tonights meal is...

Swedish style meatballs with a sour cream and mushroom sauce, mashed potatoes and either sauteed spinach w/tarragon and shallots, Broccoli with cheese sauce or both. Probably both since I'm really the only one that like cooked spinace in something other than a dip.:lips: 

Well, the meatballs smell done so.....Later


----------



## rob p.

Ugh, it's RAINING here (I'd rather be outside than inside) so tonights meal will take the rain into consideration. That means warm and savory with a lot of comfort food atmosphere while trying to be at least 3 stars (ask me about my "stars" ratings).

So, for din din we're having:

Beef Roulade (traditional style with brown mustard and minced dill pickles) in a red wine pan sauce;
Oven roasted summer squash, mashed and served with REAL butter (not that fake whipped veg oil/water stuff) and seasoning;
Brussel sprouts (because we need the vitamins ya know - besides we like 'em);
Chocolate cake with white buttercream icing and Peppermint lattice with coffee (decaf) for dessert.

Should be 3 stars... maybe 4 but I'm thinking it's really only 3.


----------



## blueicus

My "What the heck am I going to do with leftover homemade caesar dressing" sandwich

Two slices of plain whole wheat bread
butterflied chicken breast
cheddar cheese
raw lettuce dressed with a bit of dressing
sauteed king oyster mushrooms
spread bread with caesar dressing.

Reconstituted cardamom and saffron rice pudding.

I also just discovered how nice fried slices of those mushrooms were as a snack... like chips, but al dente.


----------



## mezzaluna

Panini, your wife's sauce sounds wonderful. I JUST found a source close by for Greek yogurt. I am one happy camper!!! It's FAGE brand. If only I could eat honey, I'd be in heaven reliving my trip to Greece- ahhh, yaourti mi meli. :lips: Hard to believe it's fat free, 80 calories for a 5.3 ounce cup. 

I didn't cook tonight (had a dinner to attend tonight), and last night was "fridge fest" (leftovers). Before that I made some yummy braised pork chops with shallots and mushrooms in a sauce of white wine, Dijon mustard and a jolt of balsamic vinegar. Easy-peasy and delish.


----------



## ishbel

Sunday lunch will be roast leg of lamb, cooked with rosemary and olive oil, roasted potatoes and parsnips, brussel sprouts and honey-glazed carrots, served with a dark gravy and home made mint sauce.


----------



## firiki03

Lunch was chickpea soup, olives and garlic bread.


----------



## lentil

Dinner last night was jalepeno poppers with ranch dressing and a glass of cheap chardonnay.


----------



## oldschool1982

Gormet dining.... why soitenly. Don't mind if I do.  (my avatar will give the tone hehehe) 

Last night we had Chicken and Proscuitto stuffed tortelloni in a cream sauce made with panchetta, shittaki mushrooms, peas, and spinach 


Tonight is leftovers. My wife and I are havong the Londonbroil I sealed and froze from last week and our daughter is having the meatballs from the other night. Decided to do loaded bakers as the side and not sure if we'll have a veg. Maybe just a nice spinach salad.


----------



## panini

Today
I lucked out and found some cloned T-Bones marked down at Sams. I'm also trying that new corn that is grown to taste like chili, had to pay 2 bucks an ear, didn't mind though, the red and yellow stripes are neat and being shaped like a foot is cool.

Tonight we are finalizing our annual mudbug, gumbo, Mardi Gras party. It's on Feb 18, and anyone who reads this is invited. We usual see about 70-90 people throughout the day.


----------



## oldschool1982

Hey Pan!

That's ohhhh sooooo tempting but Colonial Heights is just a bit too far from Bourbon Street west. :smiles: Plus we are replaceing both HVAC systems in the house this week and.... OUCH!!!!! :suprise: :crazy: Ya know we were just talking today that there seems to be allot of "old money" around us. Then there are a couple with "new money". Then there's us with "no money":lol: After 15 years of home ownership I have come to the conclusion that a house is nothing more than a boat on a foundation.  
Okay enough of the side track back to the good food.

I did want to add that this thread has really done wonders for what it is we eat more often.


----------



## ishbel

Toad in the hole, with onion gravy, served with carrots and curly kale.


----------



## mezzaluna

Pan,
Are you just pulling my leg?? There's such a thing and you can buy it?

Pork chops were on sale- I'll do them souvlaki-seasoned and grill them, I think. I few days ago I found lemons 3/$1 so I bought a bunch. I'm sure they'll be astronomically expensive soon due to insane weather.


----------



## panini

Sorry, I threw out the cloned beef and corn to see if anyone was actually reading Nobody reads me 

Tonight, 
Trinidadian Restaurant. They have a plantain and fish casserole that is great but I have to pick out all the scotch bonnets to enjoy it.
Pan


----------



## rita

Tonight I prepared a meatball pasta casserole;looks really good!


----------



## lentil

That's not true, Pan. I read you and just assumed that you knew WAY more about food than I did. Besides I thought it sounded awful and my mother always told me that if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.


----------



## panini

Lentil
just messin around. I am however actually looking for pepcid to put out the upcoming fires :crazy:


----------



## chrose

Tonight was good. There's another 4" of snow on the ground I cleaned the driveway this morning and got out the roof rake when I got home after putting in the oven a nice meatloaf and Acorn Squash with brown sugar, butter and vanilla. Served it with mashed potatoes. The color presentation was lacking but oh did it hit the spot! Comfort food at its finest!


----------



## lentil

Ever tried switchel? It's an old New England remedy for whatever ails you. 2T cider vinegar, honey and lemon to taste. I prefer mine with hot water like a tea, but it's good with cold water. It balances the system. Really. You'll never need pepsid again. (BTW, I meant that I couldn't say anything nice about your geneticly altered gourmet dinner, not that you weren't saying anything nice.:look: )

We had meatloaf tonight, too. I added some chipotle mustard to the mix and topped it with chipotle salsa. It was great. Steamed carrots and zucchini on the side.


----------



## btnchef

Tonight at home, rather than at the restaurant, i will cooking one of my fav dishes and the most popular at the restaurant within the last month.
Pan fried monkfish, served on a potato rosti, with crayfish pate & rocket pesto. I doubt your need a recipe to follow this dish as its all pretty straight forward, usually sells at £16 making a whopping 76%GP for me!
glad to have found this site and look forward to reading the threads and hearing from some of you shortly.:chef:


----------



## ishbel

Tonight was pan seared scallops, served on a pea puree with a melange of seasonal veg.


----------



## shel

last night I cleaned out the fridge: poured a jar of Trader Joe's Punjab Spinach Sauce into the pot, jazzed it up with some fresh ground spices and pepper, threw in a bunch of veggies that were soon to go bad - spinach, peas, carrots, corn, chard, cauliflower, broccoli, green beans, some left over chick peas, and served it over leftover rice. Was filling, reasonably tasty, and there's enough left over for another meal or a couple of snacks.

Far from anything special, but easy and convenient, and a good way to use those veggies.

Shel


----------



## firiki03

Dinner was panfried trout with a salad of rocket, sliced mushrooms, and cheese in a vinegrette dressing.


----------



## ishbel

Tonight's dinner was Minestra - the Maltese version of minestrone - but it is served wth very chunky veg which makes it more of a stew than a soup. When it is almost ready, you add a beaten egg and a little ricotta cheese to the soup (off the heat).


----------



## oldschool1982

The weather here in VA has been cold the last few days, snow today plus we've been invaded by HVAC installation folks and it's been tough to get anything other than quick meals put together:crazy:, so we have settled into that "Comfort" range of food. Just some good old-fashioned style meals. Last night was Meatloaf, mashed taters and corn. Also threw together a batch of Meatball vegetable soup and had that for lunch today. Tonight is tuna hoodle casserole.


----------



## firiki03

A light dinner tonight. Homemade pizza and guacamole.


----------



## suzanne

I was chatting with someone online about the old Horn & Hardart -- not the Automats, but the regular service restaurants. There was one that we both went to as kids (not that we ever knew each other then  ). My favorite meal then was a vegetable plate. So combining that thought with the receipt of 12 pounds  of Rancho Gordo beans, last night we had a mostly veg dinner of:
Plain boiled Christmas lima beans
Baked halved kabocha squash with butter and maple syrup
Corn/black bean/bell pepper/ onion mix
Creamed spinach (chopped spinach with Neufchatel cheese)
Turkey breakfast sausages


----------



## oldschool1982

Lunch today was stirfry vegetables (bok choy, shiitaki's, cabbage, celery, onions, sprouts, etc, etc.) in a hot and sour black bean sauce served over steamed chicken and vegetable potstickers. Make it by the gallon so I can foodsaver and pull it outta the freezer for the next 2 weeks or so.

Dinner tonight will be hot Italian roast beef sands with fried peppers and orzo "risotto" with mushrooms.


----------



## mezzaluna

With produce taking a hit lately due to bad weather, I was delighted to find some good-smelling strawberries at Sam's Club. I bought four quarts and had a big bowl of them for lunch today. Mmmmm....

I have some "country spareribs"- really boneless bits of pork loin- and will slow-roast them with a spice rub (sage, black pepper, garlic powder, salt, smoked paprika, a tiny bit of brown sugar). They were insanely cheap. Like Oldschool, I also have a FoodSaver, so some will go in the freezer for later. Makes the perfect Shabbat dinner, doesn't it? :crazy:


----------



## ishbel

We had loin of cod, with stir fried veg: onions, broccoli, bok choi, and green peppers in a soy sauce dressing.

No puds.


----------



## salliem

Last night for dinner I made tilapia baked in the oven with lemon juice and thinly sliced avacado...sauteed veggies with just a dash of soy for flavor and tater tots..


----------



## oldschool1982

Yeah Mez, Isn't it the greatest thing since sliced..... 

I can't figure out what I did before I had one. Certainly has made it necessary to invest in a second refrig/freezer though. :smiles: 

Actually we had too much of the beef so the rest went into the freezer too. 


BTW the ribs sounded pretty doged gone appetizing so I pulled some of the ribs I did a couple weeks ago out of the freezer. Might be dinner for tomorrow


----------



## maguire1

Salt Cod Bouillabase.. to which my girlfriend replies EEEEWWW, that's gross! But has she ever tried it.. no.


----------



## oldschool1982

Smoked Cheddar and crackers, Salted peanuts in the shell, Pepperocinis, celery and cheese and a big old Bloody Mary (well spiced of course). Wifey and the daughter had a burger. The perfect end from todays activities. :roll:


----------



## panonthefire

oldschool1982;155580 said:


> Lunch today was stirfry vegetables (bok choy, shiitaki's, cabbage, celery, onions, sprouts, etc, etc.) in a hot and sour black bean sauce served over steamed chicken and vegetable potstickers. Make it by the gallon so I can foodsaver and pull it outta the freezer for the next 2 weeks or so.
> 
> Dinner tonight will be hot Italian roast beef sands with fried peppers and orzo "risotto" with mushrooms.[/quote
> 
> mmmmm black bean sauce. I never tried one. do you have a recipe? I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## oldschool1982

Panonthefire

Here's the shopping list. The ingredients are from memory but I have a recipe for proportions somewhere in a file on the computer. I sent ya an email too.
*-Ginger , fresh, chopped fine*
*-Garlic, fresh, chopped fine*
*-Black bean paste**
*-Soy sauce*
*-Sake*
*-Dark brown sugar*
*-Fish sauce*
*-Fresh Cilantro, chopped coarse*
*-Chicken stock*
*-Sesame oil*
*-Cornstarch*

**If black bean paste is unavailable soak fermented black beans in a mixture of sake and soy sauce overnight*


----------



## jayme

Dinner tonite was grilled chicken breast w/ roasted red pepper compound butter, Elk-shaped pasta (from IKEA) w/ alfredo sauce (yeah I know- but the kids will eat it) , peas, mixed green salad w/ feta. and dessert: apple galatte and because I had never made one- chocolate souffle' (turned out well)


----------



## bubbamom

With big, fat snow flakes falling, tonite will be a good nite for beef stew served over spaetzel and clementine oranges for desert. Not fancy, just good, hot winter food. :lips:


----------



## maine cook

Made chicken lo mein tonight, followed recipe in Betty Crocker cookbook Won't make that mistake twice. It would've tasted better if I ate the recipe page itself! Last time I make snap decision to use "grandma's old cookbook" for inspiration!

M.C.


----------



## oldschool1982

Today was supposed to be in the low 30's and nasty with the threat of a winter ice storm. Well things never set in but I still planned a meal that was suitable for that weather not the 56deg it it is currently out there. (Not that I'm complaining.):crazy: 

So tonight we're having Chicken Florentine Soup (cream base) with cheese Tortelloni. Just a break from the norm of cream of chicken noodle. Just waiting on the family to get home and... Mangia!


----------



## lentil

:lol: I know what you mean!!

Tonight, we're having chicken with garlic and wine sauce over roasted potatoes and whatever veg DH brings back from the grocery. I hope it's butternut squash. I'm really in the mood for that!


----------



## cookingwithfat

Making a fire to roast complaining wait staff on. Not making anything special for complaining wait staff. 

Seriously, smoking racks of lamb for v-day... and thinking about portioning and roasting stuffed leg of waitron.


----------



## ishbel

This evening's dinner will be medallions of lamb with redcurrant sauce, cooked en papilotte and served with tenderstem broccoli and la ratte salad potatoes and redwine/redcurrant gravy.


----------



## gonefishin

We (the wife and I) decided to have a romantic dinner after the kids had gone to sleep 

After bath time...there really wasn't too much time for prep or cooking. I hadn't eaten all day (busy busy busy...darn snow! ) so it was time for a fast meal.

We had some yellowfin tuna (marinated in sesame oil, soy, ginger and garlic) then seared to a nice rare...served atop two leaves of butter lettuce. Beside this were three seared large sea scallops.

Even though things were a bit unorganized...everything turned out pretty good. I've been real happy with the quality of seafood I've been getting...it's really made all the difference!

g'day all 
dan


----------



## mezzaluna

I marinated a whole chicken in lemon, orange and lime juices plus garlic, cardamom, pepper, salt, onion and parsley. I roasted it in my convection/microwave oven and served it with sauteed zucchini with parmesan cheese.

Leftovers will be made into curried chicken salad in whole wheat pita for several days' lunches.


----------



## maine cook

Since we're getting 2 feet of snow by evening-
The hubby and I are doing "Thanksgiving Re-Visited". A 24lb butterball turkey is going to roast in the oven and be basted with a sage/butter/wine sauce. We're having New England style bread stuffing, mashed roasted garlic spuds, baby pearled onions in a creamy white sauce with a touch of nutmeg, and roasted acorn squash with a maple/butter glaze. On the side? A lovely Garden salad! 
At least the kitchen will be toasty!
M.C.


----------



## ishbel

Boeuf Bourguignonne and heart-shaped souffles made in some heart shaped le creuset ramekins which only see the light of day on Valentine's Day.:smiles:


----------



## indianwells

Homemade burgers with potato wedges.Oh,and a bottle of Bollinger drunk from the cheapest glasses we can find.Now THAT'S class!!


----------



## oldschool1982

Tonight, being Valentines and all, I found a nice PSMO Tenderloin at the local Ukrops for 8.37lb and then 12.00 off. So we're having hand cut Filet Mignon au poivre, orzo "rissotto" with shiitaki's and proscuitto (the one I failed to make the other night), greenbeans almondine criossants and Raspberry/chocolate Bombe for dessert.


----------



## jayme

Maine- that sounds good! Sometimes nice to do a "holiday" meal when it's not that holiday.


----------



## jayme

Was supposed to be duck- brought to me by a friend, but once thawed, duck didn't quite seem right- guessing that handling and processing were not as sanitary as I prefer- so duck went into garbage. 
Was replaced with chicken breast, sliced and seared, topped with a pomagranite cherry glaze, basmati rice, and a dark green salad. Dessert- the heart shaped chocolate cake my daughter and I made the night before (with lots of sprinkles!!.... LOL)


----------



## blueicus

Yesterday I felt like trying something "light" in consideration of a friend so the menu was:

Quinoa served pilaf style with lemon, raisins, and Middle Eastern spices (So I snuck a few tablespoons of butter into it)
roasted zucchini and carrot
sauteed king oyster mushrooms and asparagus
Pan roasted sablefish (that I had problems with mentioned elsewhere)

Creme Caramel.


----------



## mredikop

The other night I had a very simple idea for Turkey Burgers "Maui Style"

I used.. 

1.5 lbs of ground turkey
1 Egg raw
1/2 Cup of Panko Bread Crumbs
Pineapple Slices
White American Cheese (sliced)
Salt and Pepper
Teriyaki Sauce
Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I mixed the ground turkey, egg, bread crumbs, salt and pepper together and made patties.

I paper toweled the pineapple slices dry and then in a hot pan I drizzled about 1 tbsp of EVOO and seared the pineapple slices on both sides and set aside.

Next I drizzled about 2 tbsp of EVOO over the still hot pan and laid out the patties to cook, once they were done on the bottom I flipped them and put a pineapple slice on each patty and drizzled teriyaki over the top and filled the little hole in the pineapple with more teriyaki sauce. Once the patty was nearly cooked through I drizzled a little more teriyaki and then topped with a slice of cheese.

I served these on kaiser rolls and let the wife and kids finish them with whatever condiments and such they liked. Big hit!


----------



## jayme

Last night, we had a private teaching party at school- menu was:
crab, mushroom and olive stuffed portabello mushrooms
mediterranean salad
itallian vegies sauteed w/ wine
roast fingerling potatoes
beef wellington stuffed w/ carmelized onion, mushrooms, & spinich
bread
dessert: poached pears w/ chocolate sauce & Grand Marinar flambe'
I did veggies and potatoes- long nite- worked (day job- 8 hours) then immediately followed by 6 hours working the party. Tired!
(plus ran home on lunch break from work to put together dinner for family- burritos- left beans cooking in crock pot, had to mash them up and prep everything else) Nothing like having to cook in two places. LOL

Old school- thought the real estate stress was behind you? How frustrating- enough to make you loose your appetite!


----------



## suzanne

The last couple of weeks have entailed lots of travel by one or the other of us, and meetings, not much cooking.  In fact, since last the beginning of the month I've only made dinner 7 times. Otherwise it's been eating out or bringing stuff in, or eating the leftovers. But tonight, ahhhhhhh: my supermarket had oxtails yesterday, so I made a big batch in the slow cooker with Jamaican curry powder, adobo seasoning, sauteed chopped onion, sliced garlic, diced carrots, minced lemongrass and fresh ginger, and dried thyme, with beef stock and :look: condensed tomato soup  for liquid. Will serve it over white rice, maybe with some beans on the side, and a salad of all romaine lettuce. And a spicy red wine. Finger-lickin' good!  And I have at least 5 more meals to put away in the freezer to just heat and eat when time is short. I just loooooooooooove oxtails!


----------



## mezzaluna

Suzanne that does sound yummy!! I love oxtails too, but they're difficult to find where I live and shop.

For Valentine's Day I made a simple dinner: Caesar salads, steaks, baked polenta and lemon-butter asparagus. Dessert was homemade chocolate truffles. 

Yesterday I spotted some really fresh bok choy in the store, and sirloin was on sale, so I made a stir fry with that plus baby spinach, red peppers, broccoli and green onions. It was all seasoned with a Ponzu, ginger, sesame oil, garlic and black pepper. Leftovers made a nice lunch today.


----------



## tinkerbell5

Ahhh....Nutrisystem for me today.  A nice filet mignon with a garlic merlot butter would be nice though. LOL


----------



## cwshields

Yesterday we had braised beef short ribs in wine, tomato, and onion sauce, yummy falling off the bone tender. Along with asparagus sauted in garlic, onion, butter and fresh lemon. Nice and fresh with a little crunch to them. Reduced the braising liquid and served over white rice. Had to keep the kids away as they kept wanting to try before it was done, they said the smell was driving them crazy :crazy: . No left overs and everyone was too full for desert :smoking:


----------



## panini

Early Fat Tuesday gathering
Dirty Seafood Gumbo
Crawfish boil
asst. breads with asst. butters
salad
red and white cabs
Shiner bock, hefenwiesen, and blonde
asst. desserts.
8 gls gumbo
80 lbs crawfish hope there's enough!!!:crazy:


----------



## mredikop

I hope there is enough I'm on my way. LOL

Last night I had the worst blinding headache so I made the simplest pasta and sauce imaginable with basil, garlic, tomato sauce and of course pasta. Blah and ho hum, turned out OK but where's the flash?

Tonight I am cooking up something brilliant if it kills me. I thought I might do a Pan-seared Tilapia with Chile Lime Butter and a fresh green salad on the side with a cilantro ranch dressing.


----------



## indianwells

With the cold,wet and windy weather we've got today it has to be comfort food tonight!Bangers and mash with onion gravy,cabbage and Swede/Carrot puree!Yum.:roll:


----------



## ishbel

Cock a leekie soup - made with the stock from yesterday's roast chicken. Plenty of leeks, grated carrots etc - but I don't add the traditional prunes... the sweetness is a step too far for me.:crazy:


----------



## panini

mredikop;156696 said:


> I hope there is enough I'm on my way. LOL
> 
> Mredikop,
> Where were you? Scraps left this morning. Couple ears of corn, potato, a bowl of bugs. Nice meal, Gumbo seem to be liked by everyone. Not surprizing though, I used Thresher shark, cod, gulf shrimp,halibut cheeks, scallops,etc.
> small meal, maybe 20 kids 25+ adults LOL A visit from a Chef Talk Buddie from out of state was my highlight of the evening.


----------



## mredikop

Sorry I missed it. I love that stuff. I seem to be somewhat handicapped when I try to cook anything Southern, Cajun, "Soul" or related, even Tex-Mex is hard. My culinary experience is so heavily Mexican/American I just don't get other cuisines as well as I'd like, at least so far. I dabble in the French cuisine but heaps of the more complex dishes come out just fine but don't taste, to me, as good as they should. I can do French well enough to pass classes on it but that's about it I would never win a Beard award or ever be one of the F&W Best New Chefs. LOL

Tonight I am actually going to cook something different. I don't want fish so I am going to make Chicken Breasts with a Cider and Bacon pan sauce.


----------



## oldschool1982

Tonight is fresh cooked corned beef, cabbage, carrots and potatoes.
Tomorrow since I just picked up the tomatoes is spaghetti and meatballs marinara. The cajun/creole meal does sound tempting though. Maybe I'll have to change the menu somewhat to reflect this thought. Now I need to malke a trip to the store. Mmmm maybe a nice Ettouffe with some dirty rice. Now all I need is the bugs, Tasso and Andoullie. Thanks Pan.  :lol:  :beer:


----------



## allie

Tonight we are having homemade vegetable soup. I boiled a leftover ham bone in water, then skimmed off the fat and added the meat back to the pot. I save leftover vegetables from meals in a bag in the freezer so threw those in the pot along with some canned tomatoes (fresh are not good now out of season), some frozen okra, and half a head of fresh cabbage roughly chopped. I cooked it for several hours at a low simmer. 

No, it's not fancy but it's a filling meal on a cold winter day! Yes, I am a home cook!


----------



## ishbel

Just pancakes, spelt flour and rhubarb sauce.... It's Shrove Tuesday here.


----------



## mezzaluna

Allie, I was in the mood for soup although we've warmed up here into the upper 40s. I sauteed garlic, leek, celery and carrot, added some thyme and rubbed sage, then some vegetable broth I needed to use up. I then added a small head of cabbage (chopped), a small bunch of chopped parsley and some tomatoes. I let that simmer for a while- it needed more broth so I added beef broth when I added dark kidney beans and some chopped turkey kielbasa. After that simmered for a while I wanted to cool it down for the fridge, so I put the pot in the kitchen sink and added ice water around it. Adding a bag of frozen leaf spinach to the soup pot didn't hurt either! It was cool in about 20 minutes and is now ready for the freezer after I eat a few lunches from it. I'll let it simmer a bit so the spinach gets a chance to settle in, and toss a bit of grated parmesan on top of the heated bowl of soup. :lips:


----------



## allie

Now that soup sounds really good! Unfortunately, no one in my family will eat spinach except me. My son would once beg for canned spinach (yuck) but not anymore. They are so picky at times!

Tonight is leftover night at my house. We have chili, vegetable soup, homemade pizza, breadsticks with leftover pizza sauce, fixing for sandwiches, etc. It's just the kids and me so I figured why waste all that food?


----------



## maine cook

Made the Mother of all Meatloaves last night: Ground veal, ground beef, minced smoked turkey ham, minced garlic, provolone cheese (chopped), Parsley (Minced), 2 beaten eggs, EX/VOO(why give Rachael Raye the satisfaction of using her "New Word") and the loaf was coated all over with bread crumbs. I hid three Peeled(of course) hard boiled eggs in the center. Baked at 350 for 1 hour, served over a bed of buttered and olive oiled egg noodles:smiles: . Salad for veggie and for dessert? My home-made, super moist Grandma's Banana Bread!

Maine Cook 
[QUOTE: "That'll Do Pig..." from the movie "Babe"]


----------



## suzanne

Delicious-and-brown-but-not-crisp home fries with fennel and thyme (see Home Fries thread)
Crisped-up duck confit legs that I put up last August
Green salad with grape tomatoes (on special at the store, and good even though it's not tomato season) with a mustard-thyme vinaigrette.
Syrah to drink


----------



## oldschool1982

Wow Suzanne! Just the thought of your dinner makes our meal of burgers tonight look like dog food. :suprise: But in my own defense we did just start on remodeling the kitchen so... as you can imagine there's not much that can be done in the kitchen and since the range we just bought has been returned (needed 3 new burners after a month) for a better one so I did have to do something where the grill had to be utilized. Gonna be lotsa use of that grill coming up here over the next few weeks. Hope the weather stays good. 

BTW hey Jayme, still lotsa turmoil in the house dept. Until we get the formaldehyde odor leaching outta the cabinets gone to the asbestos floor under the floor, under the floor in the kitchen removed so we can re-do it to the 40 windows and 4 doors that are in the process of being replaced, to the ..... :crazy:. So in the words of a lesser know patriot from the area....I have not yet begun to drink!:beer: :bounce:  


Although....I guess it's just some of the many hazzards in buying an older home (not to mention vacant for the last two years). I believe it will be a nice kitchen when we get it finished. :smiles:


----------



## austin_

Today for dinner I will be making what I call "Ultimate Lasagna". It's lasagna noodles layered with a homemade bolognese sauce with spicy sausage and kielbasa, and homemade arugula alfredo sauce, and a gooey layer of Italian cheeses. Oh, and don't forget a layer of diced chorizo. A cripsy parmesan cheese layer is added and is topped with diced onions. It's bursting out of the pan and it's full of cheesy goodness. Then I'm making a Caesar salad with a homemade Caesar dressing, Parmesan cheese, Grilled Chicken meat, and slightly charred lettuce, with some white cheddar croutons. Then for dessert- a dark chocolate and caramel fondue with pistachios. I have some storebough palmiers, marshmallows, and some fresh strawberries and oranges that I want to put alongside that. At least that's what I want to make. My parents are at the grocery store right now. Knowing them however, they'll probably pick up some storebought mashed potatoes and egg rolls along the way.  Oh, and for breakfast I made a Peaches and cream French toast. Caramelized peaches with a cinnamon-cream caramel, topped with homemade French toast, and topped with a homemade cinnamon, vanilla, and lemon whipped cream. Awesome. My dad ate like 10 pieces.


----------



## jayme

You are bold to buy a house that was vacant so long! There has been a house vacant across the street from me fro 2 years now... has been way overpriced, and now when realators look at the time on the listing... you know they steer away from it. Hng in there,, and let me buy you a drink.... I think you need it...:beer: 
A kitchen remodel is in the future for me, but finances aren't there yet... next year?? (my kitchen is a small galley style, I get asked how do I cook so much in such a small kitchen? LOL


----------



## jayme

Dinner last nite was seared Ahi with peppercorns, w/ a ginger, teriyaki sauce with fried rice noodles (you know the white ones that puff up),& asparagus w/ parmesan. Plus Irish soda bread. Dessert: creme brulee and chocolate drizzled strawberries.


----------



## shakeandbake

Right now, Paprika Chicken, Grilled Ribeyes, Mash Potatoe & salad. It's the Oscar chow down.

I spent the morning cooking banana breads, brownies and Nanaimo bars for tomorrow's job.

- Will


----------



## akila001

Tonight, I am making this chicken dish. I don't know what it is called, but it is good 
I roast pan chicken legs in no oil. I slowly get rid of the fat the chicken produces. This for about 10-15 minutes. When it is about 10-15 minutes from being all cooked, I lower the heat, add a little bit of olive oil, tomatoes, oinions, rosemary, salt and pepper. I cover with the lid.
This dish is great with pasta or rice.


----------



## allie

Yesterday I made a Brunswick Stew from my great-grandmothers recipe. It makes a huge pot! We had that for supper, Les took some to work today for he and the other guys' lunch and tonight the kids and I are having it again at their request. The rest will go in the freezer for a later date when I'm busy and need something quick. I also made a dump cake last night for dessert with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## i_can_c_u

Today some of my friends are going to knock our house at night. So for them, I am going to make some thing special. :chef:They are as follows:

1. Momma's Chocolate Milk, containing vodka. :beer:
2. Green salad, which consist of cabbage, lettuce leaves and carrot.
3. Mongolian Beef, which is a spicy dish containing beef, carrot and green onions. 
4. Saffron Rice
5. Finally dessert- Cheese Cake.


----------



## ishbel

Cullen skink served with home-made granary bread. No puds.


----------



## sweetnessx3

Ive been forced to try new recipes ! just last week I was told I have type 2 diabetes so now I have a new cook book !!!called 1001 diabetic recipes 

so tonight Im having cannellini and cabbage soup,with cabbage, northern beans ,pasta ,chicken broth ,garlic,onion and crushed fennel seeds

wish me luck!!!:lol:


----------



## mredikop

Just curious as to why you are removing the chicken fat just to add oil, do you prefer the taste of the olive oil, want to control the color/flavor, etc.? What kind of tomatoes; diced, whole, stewed, sliced?

I'm sorry it sounds tasty and really simple so that's why I'm asking.

***

Last night I made herb crusted chicken with home fries which was uber tasty!

Tonight I am wrapping chicken breasts in bacon to sautee. I will season/rub them with a little thyme, parsely, cumin, salt and paprika. I was thinking of doing twice baked potatoes or maybe my "infamous" mashed taters with sage and allspice chicken gravy.


----------



## allie

I have a ham in the oven baking now. Later I'll bake up some sweet potatoes, biscuits, and steam some garden peas. That ham is 14 1/2 pounds so it will go into several meals this week!


----------



## austin_

Today- Butternut Squash and Sweet Potato Soup, a shallot and bacon frittata with roasted red peppers, topped with sour cream and chives, and a Linguica Burger with all the fixins you could possibly want- Aioli, sliced tomato, ketchup, horseradish mustard, and caramelized onions and some crispy pancetta. Then I made some popcorn with a butter and white cheddar sauce, and watched hours of my favorite television shows. Tomorrow I really want to have one of my favorites- an herb seasoned chicken breast wrapped in bacon, and stuffed with a chorizo and cornbread stuffing. Served with a grilled portabello and sage pan gravy.


----------



## lentil

Austin, I want to live with you!


----------



## allie

All of your meals sound wonderful! In fact, I'm almost ashamed to post my simple meals after reading all of your menus.


----------



## lentil

Never fear, Allie. Last night we had Bush's Baked beans with fat free turkey dogs.  

I did slightly better tonight with broiled lamb chops (that were heading for the compost if we didn't eat them soon), baked potato, and broc-flower or cauli-broc. My son said it was just a futile attempt to get people to think cauliflower tasted better by mating it with broccoli.


----------



## suzanne

Allie, I second lentil -- this thread is meant to share ideas of all sorts. Maybe your simple menus combine elements no one else thought of, and would be an inspiration!


----------



## ishbel

Well, nothing could be simpler than cullen skink! It's a smoked fish soup..


----------



## allie

I have never tried a fish soup. I have made a simple salmon stew or oyster stew. Sounds very interesting!

Tonight, I'm making a meatloaf....my own concoction and sort of a bbq style. It's great on the offset smoker but I'll just bake it in the oven. I'll serve mashed potatoes, corn, and cabbage along side.

Oh yeah, I love taking Bush baked beans and adding some browned sausage to it. Makes a yummy quick meal!


----------



## oldschool1982

We're cleaning out the fridge cause it's going away and the new one arrives this Friday. Too bad we won't have any use for it starting next week. 

Anyhow I had a couple steaks left over from that PSMO tender I cut up on Valentines day (I vacuum sealed to add just a touch more age to for company). But since the kitchen is a disaster... we've cancelled company for the next month and a half.:suprise: 

I didn't want to freeze them so.... 
Beef! It's what's for dinner. Add sides of jasmine rice (courtesy of WholeFoods freezer section) tossed with sesame seeds and mushrooms (all microwave cooked too well, except the beef what'd ya think I'm crazy!) and some green beans (nuked too). Starting tomorrow it's sandwiches and take-out till the second week of April. Doohhh!!!!:crazy: That's when the kitchen will be completed.

:beer: Jayme, I'll take ya up on that infact I'm way ahead of ya. After all we are on the east coast.


----------



## austin_

Lol, I'm not a parent, so for the most part, it's just microwave bacon and cheese with bread for dinner. On Saturdays, (and some other days depending on the ingredients we have in the kitchen, not very often) however, I'm in control of the kitchen, and I go all out with all of my crazy recipe creations. I can't wait until Saturday, I'm really in the mood to test out my chicken parmigiana. Lots more fun that going out to a 3-star restaurant-that's for sure. lol. Wow, all these things you guys eat for dinner are so sophisticated! I mainly just cook American food, lol.


----------



## panini

left the remains of a pork shoulder from last Sunday in the crock pot this morning. Just finished pulling it and simmering it in homemade BBQ sauce, pasta salad stollen from bakery, cheap hamburger buns and a green salad. May do the ear of corn thing in the microwave Mezzaluna taught me.
oh, just tasted the pork, I baked it with a mustard crust and it taste pretty good now with the BBQ sauce. Bon Appetite


----------



## austin_

Are you this person? http://www.achannel.ca/home/news_15836.aspx And today's a Wednesday! Lol, just kidding. That sounds awesome. Making me hungry!


----------



## allie

Last night I experimented with a new meat loaf. I put some Italian bread crumbs and an egg in the meat and mixed it well. Then took half the meat and formed a base. On that, I layered mushrooms, some of that Sargento's cheese blend with sundried tomatoes and basil, then a bit of tomato sauce I made up from pureed tomatoes (canned), garlic, oregano, and Italian seasonings. I put the other half of the meat on top, sealed it well and baked it. About 30 minutes before it was done, I slathered more of the tomato sauce on top. It turned out really well but I should have mixed some of the sauce in with the meat.

Tonight, I'm making a scalloped potato and ham casserole. I'll serve it with corn and green beans.


----------



## jayme

oldschool1982;157793
Starting tomorrow it's sandwiches and take-out till the second week of April. Doohhh!!!!:crazy: That's when the kitchen will be completed.
:beer: Jayme said:


> School- May I suggest you pick up a 2 burner hot plate or electric skillet? crock pot? you know you will go crazy not being able to cook..... cold sandwiches for 1 1/2 months??? no thank you!
> 
> Wait, you are 3 hours ahead of me, so you'll be sloshed before I get there....LOL ( I guess after your "crawl of death" you deserve it!!!- let me buy you another :beer: )
> 
> Allie- not every meal has to be gourmet!! Please keep sharing! I used to know a sous chef would come home from work and fix himself "spaghettos" for dinner. :lol:
> My family last nite had Panda Express take out.... because I was working. The sous chef fixed some very nice fresh pasta w/ alfredo for me and a server last night...LOL Tonight I am leaving tacos set up for my family- beans currently in the crock-pot. Tonite is "clean-out night" at the restaurant (closed Sundays)- so who knows what I might get...LOL


----------



## jayme

Austin- I have read your posts- you are by no means a "basic" cook.... you've had some pretty elaborate meals. (and we will be lining up at your door next time for your lasagne!!! LOL):lips:


----------



## allie

Tonight I'm slacking in the cooking department. It's just the kids and me. I am going to warm up a few slices of the ham we had last week (the rest is going into the freezer.......note to self no 14 1/2 lb ham again anytime soon!), some pierogies, and steamed frozen peas.


----------



## jayme

Hi everyone- I'm still alive! LOL Just been so busy!! Dinners lately- duck breast w/ pomegranate sauce, w/ fried rice noodles and grilled romaine; enchilladas; Dublin Coddle w/ Irish soda bread (got to prepare this on a local morning tv show yesterday, lots of fun- St Patrick's Day week); last night- clam chowder. :lips:


----------



## allie

MMmmmm clam chowder sounds so good!

Last night I tried a new recipe. It uses canned salmon, deboned and skin picked out. You scoop out baked potatoes and mix the salmon with the potatoes, some onion, salt, pepper, and milk, then scoop back into the shells, cover with bread crumbs, a dab of butter and bake. It turned out really well and my 7 year old told me I could cook that every day for him! On the side, we had green beans stir fried with garlic and soy sauce. The kids ate those like candy. lol

Tonight is a Jennie O white meat turkey loaf, mashed potatoes, and cabbage stewed with tomatoes and onions.


----------



## austin_

Lol, thanks. I really want to try something else tomorrow. I absouletely hate clams, but adore chowder and lobster. I'm thinking of making a Lobster and Poblano Chowder with Roasted Corn, Cumin, Fresh Dill, Carrots, Celery, Some flour, shrimp stock, chicken stock, garlic, so much butter that Paula Deen would be scared (just kidding), some salt and pepper, and maybe serve it in sourdough bread bowls with a garnish of some red chile and garlic oil and a sprig of fresh dill.


----------



## oldschool1982

Austin,

If I may be so bold..... You may want to try changing the dill out for fresh thyme. You might be pleasantly surprised. I know that taste can be subjective but I just ran the taste of ingredients thru my mind and the dill kinda stood out as just off a bit with the list you have there. 

IMHPO I believe the ingredients you are planning on using, Lobster, roasted corn, cumin, shrimp stock, pablano's, etc will hold up very well with the thyme. Maybe even a touch of Marjoram too. BTW don't forget the taters.


----------



## austin_

Good idea. So i'll leave out the dill, add some thyme, potatoes, and maybe a good couple glugs of heavy cream.


----------



## jayme

Allie- Anytime you get a compliment from a 7yo- hold on to that recipe!!


----------



## jayme

Austin- I agree w/ oldschool- drop the dill. Perhaps basil and parsley (I put basil and parsely in everything..LOL) or since you have roasted corn, maybe a little cilantro. Sounds good- let me grab a spoon- what time is dinner?? :lips:


----------



## suzanne

Finally using some *samples* I picked up at food shows:


> Pork tonkatsu (fried pork chops breaded with panko -- Japanese bread crumbs)
> Homemade tonkatsu sauce (basically applesauce plus dark soy sauce plus I forget what else  )
> Sauteed bok choy
> Sushi rice rolls in *soy bean paper* with *matsugae* seaweed or julienne kimchee
> The usual mixed salad with dressing left over from take-out Japanese food.
> Beer


Some of the soy bean paper is plain, just colored, but one sheet has aonori (seaweed) flecks in it, one has black and white sesame seeds in it, and one has flakes of shiso. My sushi-rolling skills are very rusty, but thank goodness I'm not going for perfect looks.


----------



## mnkhaki

How do you make 'browned white rice'?


----------



## shroomgirl

I'm thinking of making a Lobster and Poblano Chowder with Roasted Corn, Cumin, Fresh Dill, Carrots, Celery, Some flour, shrimp stock, chicken stock, garlic, so much butter that Paula Deen would be scared (just kidding), some salt and pepper, and maybe serve it in sourdough bread bowls with a garnish of some red chile and garlic oil and a sprig of fresh dill.


Dillweed in French Onion Soup and seafood/Fish Stew works if you're not combining with the southwest touches.....ie.onions, garlic, stock, fish/seafood, potatoes, cream, liquor and dillweed, parsley, scallions/chives. Different profile still good flavors.

Today is 2 rib pork chop with apple chutney.....sauted onion, garlic, mustard seeds, apple slices or cubes, apple cider viniager, brown sugar, chipotle, chili flakes. I have the farmer leave a nice edge of fat and sear off the chop, throw in the oven to finish cooking and then make the chutney. 
Big green salad with beets, pecans, maybe oranges and bermuda onion....blue cheese dressing......if I'm on the ball I'll make some mashed potatoes too, or roasted parsnips that have been in the veg bin for a while.


----------



## bluedogz

Wow... I'm starting to feel insignificant...

All I can offer is the chunk of andouille I found in the freezer, chopped up in the ol' pan with a fistful of garlic + onion, deglaze it with some balsamic, then dump enough evoo on it all to wet a bag full o' spinach and call it a salad. Dump some baby carrots in there if I remember... :blush:


----------



## migirl

Daughter and Intended coming to dinner tonight. They eat from a box most of the time, so love to come to Mom's when in town.

Tonight I'm making a center cut bone-in pork loin roast
Scalloped potato's
Green beans with sauted mushrooms and shallots
Salad of Endive and red leaf lutuce with red onion and fresh parm shaved on top. Variety of dressings served on the side, I'll use a vinegarette.
For dessert a Frozen Pina Colada Pie I'm testing for a cooking club I belong to. :talk:


----------



## suzanne

Too busy to get to the market, and needed something to go with the last of the salad stuff (and expand it into a real meal). So I pulled a container of beef stock from the freezer, added a jar of caramelized onions from the fridge, S&P (a lot of P), and a big slug of dry sherry. Let that simmer, then put it into individual ovenproof casseroles, topped with a mix of Swiss and gouda, and covered with :blush: frozen pie crust and more cheese. Would have been perfect if I'd cut the crust bigger; I didn't, so it fell in.  Oops. Still, the soup part worked really well.


----------



## allie

I am using up what's in the pantry in preparation for major grocery shopping on the weekend. Tonight's meal will consist of whatever chicken potato casserole I come up with, cabbage stir fried with onions and tomatoes, and green peas.


----------



## ninja_59

Hi

I really dont feel like cooking today , so tonite its bacon & eggs with tomatoes


----------



## allie

Ninja, that sounds wonderful to me! lol I love bacon and I love tomatoes!

Tonight is another clean out the pantry and fridge night. Grocery shopping day is tomorrow. lol It's gonna be cubed pork steaks browned and thrown in the crockpot with beef bouillon cubes and water and a jar of turkey gravy that has been there a while. Stove top stuffing....Les's favorite.....YUCK to me! Cranberry sauce, green peas, and a green salad.


----------



## ninja_59

Thank you allie, 

I like it once and a while, nive italian tomatoes & marmelade on toast 


You will have a nice dinner also, all recipes in a crockpot are great 


Cheers :beer:


----------



## mezzaluna

I call this "fridge fest"! When I was first married I didn't want to jinx the first meal of leftovers by using that worn-out expression, so I blurted out "fridge fest!" when my DH asked what was for dinner. The expression stuck. :lol:


----------



## allie

Mezz, that's a great idea!  It sounds so much better than leftovers or cleaning the fridge. lol That pork cubed steak turned out great! It was so tender, you barely had to run your fork over it to cut. Not a bite was left over. My 7 yr old son ate dinner with my daughter and me. Then when his dad got home a couple of hours later, he sat down begging to eat with him again. That boy eats like a horse some days and others he just picks at everything. lol


----------



## ninja_59

Tonite, its ham with beer & maple syrup in my crockpot, awesome recipe  

Cheers :beer:


----------



## mezzaluna

The ham sounds good, Ninja.

Tonight we're having a Passover seder-style dinner: gefilte fish, matzo ball soup, brisket, asparagus, potato kugel. Dessert is almond macaroons and other Passover desserts with whole fruit sorbet.


----------



## ninja_59

It sure is Mezzaluna 

I will translate it this week 

You will have a feast also, its been a long time I had matzo, I did love it 

Enjoy your meal tonite, a family dinner is the best


----------



## joyfull

Well first time in almost 40 something years, no family for Easter dinner! Very very strange indeed..
Son and daughter both had dinners with their better halfs families.. First time its ever worked out this way..
I think I was a little lost today.. Not running around like crazy trying to get everything ready for the big Easter feast!! 

So, my hubby and I had a whatever is left in the fridge for our Easter dinner! 
A small baked ham, some scalloped potatoes, and a roasted vegetable mixture.. 
The roasted vegetables were so good! You really must try this some time..

I Went through my fridge, got the last of the cauliflower & broccolli, a carrot, about a half of an eggplant, a small zuccinni, and finally, some shallots I also had on hand.. 

chopped them all into chunks, put them into a lightly greased baking dish, chopped up 4 cloves of garlic, sprinkled that over the vegetables.. Went out in my garden and picked some fresh rosemary, thyme, oregano, sage and also a few chives that have just started growing.. I took some basil leaves that I had frozen last summer out, chopped the whole lot up and sprinkled it all on top of the garlic. Added some freshly ground salt and pepper over that.. 

I then grabbed all the cheeses that I had on hand to grate for this dish.. 
Ended up with a mixture of mozzarella, crontonese, mantasio, and asiago.. Sprinkled that over all, and then sprinkled about 3 (maybe a bit more) tablespoons olive oil and a splash of truffle oil over the whole kit and kaboodle.. Baked for about 30 mins..
Lovely!! 

I do this dish quite often with just eggplant, zuccinni, onion and tomatoes all sliced and layered.. Very good with this mixture too..


----------



## allie

Your meal sounds delicious, Joyfull!

Yesterday for our Easter dinner, I baked a ham studded with cloves, slathered in a mustard brown sugar sauce, with pineapples placed on top. We had garlic mashed potatoes, a mixed vegetable casserole, sauted asparagus, and a spinach strawberry salad with raspberry vinaigrette.

Tonight I used some of the ham with some leftover rice pilaf, peas, and carrots from last week along with green onions, mushrooms, and soy sauce to make fried rice. I used the rest of the spinach and strawberries to make another salad to go with it.


----------



## meat-loaf

I'm making Tortillas filled with ground Beef, Onions, Beans, Rice and Cheese. Everything in a hot :bounce:Bell- Pepper Sauce.

Not the big thing, but I'm off today and I like easy-to-cook things then, specially if it's just for me... And for some reason I couldn't think about anything else than filled Tortillas while shopping....

Hmmmm- yummy!


----------



## ninja_59

Good evening 

Sounds great Meat-loaf, enjoy your dinner 


I ordered out, baby back ibs & chicken, it was great, nothing to wash loll 

Have a nice evening 

Cheers :beer:


----------



## allie

Tonight is a meatloaf, baked potatoes, corn, and broccoli at my house!


----------



## ninja_59

Allo your meals are appealing 

I'm having the same as 2 days ago:

I bought a small ham, its in the crockpot since the morning, very good, not fancy, but too my liking 

Recipe of Ham and beer & maple syrup ( crockpot recipe )
This is what I am eating tonite, I made it before

Recipe of Ham and beer & maple syrup ( crockpot recipe )

Preparation time: 10 hours on low or 5 hours on high

Portions: 8

Préparation time : 15 min


Recipe by: Nathalie Blondeau


Ingredients:


4 to 5 lbs ham with the bone( picnic style )
CODE
Ham Varieties and Terminology - Home Cooking

You may also use boneless ham, toupie center ( that is what I am using tonite )

1 bottle of regular beer, not a strong beer, use a regular mild beer.

1/2 cup of maple syrup

2 onions cut in slices

1 teaspoon of dried mustard

Place the onions in the crockpot first

Then include your ham

Then pour the botle of beer, maple syrup and dried mustard

Cover it & let it cook 10 hours on low (I also tried 5 hours on high )

Serve thick slices ( you may pour some pineapple sauce if you want )with mashed patatoes & a green vegetable( I love brocoli ).

Cheers


----------



## migirl

Tonight was chicken Parm with roasted garlic and parsley linguini and sauted zucinni slices. Very Yummy!
A bottle of Cabernet Sauvignon

Dessert will be left over Pineapple cake.


----------



## allie

Yummm, that ham recipe sounds great! I'll have to try that the next time we cook a ham!

Tonight I'm going to try some tuna burgers. I saw them on Paula Dean yesterday and will recreate my own version......similar to my salmon croquettes. It's just the kids and me tonight so no need to cook a large meal. We'll have a salad of iceberg lettuce, radishes, tomatoes, and green onions on the side.


----------



## austin_

I made a really delicious recipe for BBQ ribs, and I'm hoping we can try it tonight. I basically marinade the ribs overnight, and I slow cook them for 4. The BBQ sauce I marinade them in is really delicious. It has tons of delicious spices, but the most important ingredient in my opinion is the apple cider vinegar. Once you put it on the grill, the smell travels on and on for hours. Adds a delicious flavor to the BBQ ribs as well. Almost adds that "apple smoked" flavor as well. I'm stuck on serving suggestions. Hopefully we don't go out to BK tonight, lol.
Holy cow that sounds good, lol.


----------



## ninja_59

Hi

I will order out tonite, theres a great vietnamese restaurant that offers an excellent chicken breast with all the trimmings for less that 8 dollars, its double the price everywhere else, I know the owner now, hes always there to assume me a quality meal 


Cheers :beer:


----------



## mezzaluna

I made a chicken recipe from a Greek women's society cookbook from Detroit. My mom got it from a Greek friend years ago, and it's one of my favorite recipes in a wonderful book.

I buttered a 13X9" pan, then put in thick slices of red potato which I had salted and peppered. I dotted this with butter, then sprinkled on a bit of fresh lemon juice and dried Italian herb mix (from Penzey's- it's herbes de Provence minus the lavender).

On top of that I put chicken pieces, which I seasoned as above and dotted with butter. I sprinkled this with more lemon juice and added about 1/4 cup of water to the bottom of the pan. I put this in a 350 degree oven for 1 hour, then turned on the convection for about 15 minutes. 

Yum!


----------



## shakeandbake

I've been home alone all week so tonight was a simple meal of what I could find in the fridge...
Chinese-sesame salad
steamed artichokes w/olive oil and sea salt
3/4 bottle of Stonehaven Riesling

Good stuff.


----------



## suzanne

Cooking for the first time in a week (was away at a conference).

Chicken cacciatore: browned chicken thighs in duck fat; removed; browned carrot + fennel + Shallots + mushrooms + fennel seeds in the fat, then added duck stock, cooked down; added a quart jar of Ragu marinara sauce, cooked down; added back the chicken and served over whole-wheat rotelli (aka rotini)

Zucchini slices spread with mayonnaise, sprinkled with cheese/herb bread crumbs, and baked until soft and browned/crisp on top

Fresh mixed lettuce salad with olive oil, red wine vinegar, oregano

Laurel Lake (New York State) syrah

It's good to be home again.


----------



## mezzaluna

Suzanne, I wish I could enjoy that meal with you and your DH!

I'm making chicken tonight as well: Skinless, boneless breasts pounded and stuffed with the following mixture: spinach sauteed with garlic and shallot, then mixed with some artichoke bruschetta spread I had in the fridge, toasted and chopped almonds, crumbled feta and some herbs.

I brushed the pan and the tops of the breasts with olive oil, covered them, and popped them in the oven at 350. After 20 minutes or so I'll take the foil off and let them brown a bit on top.

I've also got some fresh zucchini (we're on the same wavelength) which I'll probably sautee somehow. The only starch I have is some kasha varnishkes, which should be tasty with this. To paraphrase Emeril, the kasha would be good with a car hood.


----------



## shel

Late lunch: Cardomom flavored brown basmatti rice cooked in a home made vegetable stock, veggies (broccoli, cauliflower, carrots) in a curry sauce over the rice, black tea.

Shel


----------



## shel

Wow! There's a blast from the past. haven't had that in decades ....

Shel


----------



## allie

I haven't decided what tonight's meal will be. Most likely something simple because it's just the kids and me. They are happy with a big salad or sandwich. lol 

Last night, I made pork chops in the crock pot with a soy sauce, garlic, chicken broth, honey sauce. I found the recipe online and it turned out great! Along with that, I cooked some frozen potato/cheddar pierogies, corn, and broccoli. I really need to start searching for a homemade pierogy recipe. lol


----------



## austin_

I'm going to be making Cajun grilled chicken and chorizo over a smoked cheddar polenta, and I'm going to top it with an ever so slight drizzle of chimmichuri sauce. For dessert, I can't decide between caramel latte ice cream or blueberry crepes with a cinnamon vanilla infused whipped cream. Someone help me on this, I'm stumped. xP. Of course this will probably be next weekend however, lol. Dinner for 3 hours ago, and I have tons of homework to do on the division and phylum of the donkey  . :lol:


----------



## allie

I think the blueberry crepes sound awesome!!

Yesterday, we smoked a chicken, pork butt, and half a pork shoulder. Since we had friends and family over, I made a huge batch of cole slaw, potato salad, and a cake. Tonight, the kids and I are going to eat leftovers or the pork. 

Tomorrow will be personal Mexican pizzas using some more of the leftover pork. 

Wednesday, I am going to heat the chicken, roast some asparagus, and have brown rice along with some mixed vegetables.

I even put one piece of the shoulder (about a 1/4) in the freezer but we still have plenty to eat. lol


----------



## abgstat

Tonight it's the stuffed green pepper soup that was made yesterday, with an english muffin. 
I have a pork tenderloin in the oven, simply seasoned with salt, pepper, and onion powder. That'll be taken to my Dad's tomorrow (he doesn't cook much as he's 86!).
Bon appetit!
AB


----------



## ninja_59

Hi

Tonite, just a plain spaghetti, I made this sauce 2 years ago with an autoclave, really good, with garlic bread of course  

Too bad, I forgot to buy wine , a glass would of been nice


----------



## mezzaluna

I bought a citrus juicer today and couldn't wait to use it. Tonight will be marinated, grilled chicken breasts (lime, chili powder, garlic, olive oil, salt and pepper), fresh broccoli and some kasha varnishkes leftover from my demo last night. Shel, you can come on over if you want!


----------



## allie

My plans have changed a little. Les is coming home at some point this evening and I have to pick him up. Not sure if it will be when I have to cook or not. lol We're having the smoked chicken, a pasta salad that I'll make this afternoon, and asparagus sauted in olive oil with a little lemon juice and pepper sprinkled on at the end.


----------



## shel

What kind of juicer did you get? Over the years I've owned several and finally settled on the big Orange-X. Boy, that puppy's a pleasure to use, and it satisfies my desire to use older-style, smple equipment whenever and wherever posssible.

Yes, I'll be right over - sheeshe! This forum is bringing back all sorts of food memories from my childhood.

Shel


----------



## cookie jim

I've had this quote in my first recipe index card pad on the inside flap. Fear of Failure;one of those things that fulfills itself with depressing regularity. Your dinner sounds yummy.Good luck on retirement...cookie


----------



## ninja_59

Hi

Tonite, no cooking, I am trying to figure out what I am ordering, greek souvlakis or great kosher smoked meat or even asian delicacies



I'll finf out something for sure


----------



## ninja_59

Hello 

I just ordered veal cannellonis with vegetables, I cant wait, been ordering there for over 35 years, a nice family restaurant, take outs are great  


Regards


----------



## ninja_59

Again ordering out, yesterday nite, I burned six of my fingers with boiling water  


Ordering greek souvlakis


----------



## mezzaluna

Shel, I got a Cuisinart; the price was right. I've been wanting one for some time.

Tonight's dinner was pork tenderloin with parmesan crust and steamed broccoli (DH likes very few veggies, never with sauce). Dessert was fresh strawberries with Greek yogurt. Mmmm.....


----------



## nesquik

Tonight I will cook Basmati Rice and grill some meat. 
I love Basmati rice's aroma and taste. Sometimes I add some curry or boiled vegetables (like carrot, pea, corn) to it.


----------



## allie

Last night, I chopped some round steak into bite sized pieces and browned it with some onions, butter, and olive oil in a skillet, added some mushrooms, and then took it all out and made a roue. I added chicken broth to that, mixed it well and added the meat, onions, and mushrooms back to it and let it cook low and slow for about 2 hours. I made garlic mashed potatoes, steamed broccoli, and some corn to go with it. For dessert a homemade vanilla pudding with toasted coconut and milk chocolate pieces.

Tonight is fajitas!


----------



## austin_

Next week I'm going to be making Roasted Shrimp, Fennel, and Garlic tossed with Fettichini Pasta, Butter, Parmigiano-Reggiano, and a simple squeeze of fresh roasted lemon juice with just a bit of chopped parsley. Unbelievable. (Hopefully) If I have leftover shrimp, maybe I can use them inplace of crab for crab cakes, so it's more like a shrimp cake in a way. Maybe I can add some fresh garlic, aioli, cilantro, beaten eggs, white bread soaked in milk, grated carrots, Worchester sauce, some Dijon mustard, and some fresh lime juice with a shot of Tabasco, salt, and pepper and add any of the leftover shrimp and I can deepfry them for some little bitty shrimp cakes. On the side, maybe a little bit of chipotle peppers mixed in with some leftover lime juice and lots of the leftover aioli so I get a chipotle-lime aioli to dip the shrimp cakes in. (Now you can see how I create all my recipes- getting ideas from the middle of nowhere, cheftalk, and leftovers. ) I think all of the flavors should work together, maybe just one chiptole in adobo per 1 cup of mayo. Dang, I need to write all of this on my calender for next week. xP


----------



## abgstat

Austin, I did the little shrimp cakes (about 1"X2") at Christmas --they were a very big hit! I did use Old Bay seasoning though.
Can you explain "fresh roasted lemon juice"?


----------



## abgstat

Tonight, I'll prepare the monkfish wrapped in bacon, roasted with tomatoes, garlic and mushrooms. The sauce is finished with sour cream and basil. 
Now, what to have with it?? I'm thinking salad and a good, crusty bread. Any other ideas?


----------



## austin_

Drizzle the lemons with olive oil, and roast them in the same pan with the shrimp, fennel, etc. Once ready, the lemons will be all caramelized, and you squeeze the juice all over the pasta. Delicious. Instead of bread and a salad, how about a panzanella? With some proschuitto, pancetta, roasted red peppers, pepperoncini, arugula, parmigianno-reggiano, a balsamic-Dijon vinaigrette, maybe some gorgonzola and some lightly toasted crusty sourdough bread (that's what I would've added)- or whatever you have lying around. By the way, the monkfish sounds awesome. What time's dinner? xD


----------



## mezzaluna

My magnificent husband cleaned the Weber gas grill and replaced the "flavorizer bars" over the weekend. I marinated some chicken breasts in lots of lemon juice, olive oil and herbs, and also grilled some asparagus. Mmmm.....


----------



## austin_

I noticed some mozzarella sticks in the fridge- probably going to make some mozzarella sticks out of them- nice crispy batter with lots of garlic and herbs, and serve with some marianara sauce. Maybe I can serve that with some mozzarella garlic bread and a simple salad- maybe a grilled chicken caesar with some cheddar sourdough croutons. I have tons of cheese in the back of the fridge and I honestly don't know what the heck to do with it. All I need is parsley, chicken, fresh garlic, ciabatta, parmesan, lime, and mayo. Sounds pretty dueable. I think I'll do that for Wednesday's night dinner. Oh, and today I had some lightly toasted fried rice with bacon, scallions, eggs, and soy sauce- not traditional, but pretty decent. Didn't have much in the pantry/fridge that day, btw, sounds good mezzaluna! Grilled asparagus....lemon grilled chicken....mmmmmmmmm:crazy:


----------



## allie

Last night I made Rachel Ray's Chorizo and Shrimp quesadillas with smoky guacomole. First time, I've ever tried one of her recipes. The chorizo I found was more like bulk sausage so there was no slicing it. The kids loved them and so did I. For Les, who refuses shrimp or guacomole, I made chorizo quesadillas. We had Apple Dumpcake for dessert.

Tonight will be something else with shrimp. Maybe coconut shrimp with orange marmalade dipping sauce......not sure. I'm still trying to decide. I have to make Les something different......probably some chicken breasts. lol


----------



## austin_

Sounds good allie. Tomorrow, I'm going to be making Balsamic and Rosemary Grilled Steak with Caramelized Onions, and a Homemade Sweet and Spicy Chipotle Steak Sauce. Why not today? Because my uncle is cooking up some burgers.  Mmmm....burgers....


----------



## allie

Austin, I would love the recipe for that Sweet and Spicy Chipotle Steak Sauce! Sounds yummy!! I love chipotle anything!

Tonight Les is gone so it's just the kids and me. The 7 yr old ate a hamburger with Bugles and onion dip, and pear salad. My 13 yr old and I had Bugles and onion dip, pear salad, and bbq sandwiches. I pulled a piece of pork shoulder out of the freezer from our last smoke and defrosted it. Then chopped it and put it on half of a jalapeno cheese roll, topped with a bbq sauce (friend's secret recipe), a sprinkling of cheese, and put it in the oven to warm through along with the tops of the buns. Then I chopped some scallions and sprinkled on top when they came out of the oven.


----------



## mezzaluna

I grilled some pork chops I rubbed with my own recipe. Earlier I made a sort of "dump" ratatouille: eggplant, onion, garlic, tomato, a big bunch of parsley and some leek I had in the bottom of the veg drawer, and some canned mushrooms. For herbs I added Penzey's Italian Herb mix (it's herbes de provence minus the lavender) and some extra thyme. Since DH doesn't like tomatoes or eggplant, I made him some zucchini with parm. I put the leftovers in the remains of the ratatouille for tomorrow's lunch.


----------



## maine cook

Yesterday I concockted a salad to start my diet and it came out so yummy I had to share!

Make a tuna, chicken, ham or turkey salad with hellman's, celery, onion and a little fresh ground pepper. Next chop up to a "mince" some smoked almonds and toss those in. Then soak some raisins in som hot water to soften them and after about 10 minutes, toss those in. Tear some hearts of romain and stir to combine. Serve all by itself on a bed of lettuce or in a sandwich -or- with crackers for a snack! Yummy! (And yes, Tuna and Raisins *DO *actually go together quite well! Take it from me, I've been having my tuna salad this way since I was 9, and I'm turning 39 on Saturday!):bounce: 
Julie
Maine Cook
From the far reaches of woods and lakes in Northern Penobscot County


----------



## mezzaluna

I like the transposition of salty (tuna) and sweet (raisins), too. Thanks for sharing that, Julie!

Today I ran across some ground lamb in the store. I bought some and made a recipe I came across online by a fellow named Derrick Riches. He combines the lamb with coriander, turmeric, garlic, onion, garam masala, cumin and egg. (He includes ground almonds, but I didn't and added a small amount of salt.)

I formed them around skewers, flattening them a bit. They're chillling in the fridge now (so they don't fall off the skewers). I'm draining some chopped cucumber I'll use to make tzadziki (cucumber-yogurt sauce) to serve with them. I have whole grain pita pockets on hand if we choose to use them. I also have some crumbled feta if that seems like it would round out the dish.

I have some fresh asparagus to use up, so I'll marinate that in lemon and olive oil, then grill the spears.


----------



## allie

Tonight it's going to be grilled hamburgers with red leaf lettuce and sliced tomatoes, pasta salad, and I'll throw some asparagus on the grill with lemon and olive oil. 

I got lucky Saturday and a friend gave me about 3 lbs of asparagus!! My daughter and I will be eating good this week. lol Free asparagus, salmon, and tomatoes, yeah!


----------



## phatch

Let me backtrack to Sunday.

I was thumbing through the cookbooks looking for dinner ideas. I had a lot of potatoes and eggs on hand so I was focusing on using those up. I had used a bunch of eggs in a soufflé so I was really focusing on potatoes.

The dish that caught my attention was a root vegetable kabob with kielbasa. Dressed with a grainy mustard, oil and vinegar and thyme over a steamed cabbage slaw dressed with the remaining dressing. I skipped the kabob operation for simplicity and just roasted/baked off a 1/2 sheet pan of potatoes, carrots, onions and sausage with the dressing. No cabbage in house but it was pretty good just as a sausage bake. I'd like to try it with the steamed cabbage slaw as a bedding though. 

Phil


----------



## phatch

Now it's Navajo taco time. A green chile stew over fry bread.


----------



## allie

Tonight we're having grilled steak, baked potatoes, and a green salad.


----------



## sarah72

< Participant is not yet authorized to post links. >


----------



## austin_

Just basic spaghetti and meatballs. Almost legendary- the meatballs were so tender they fell apart in the pan (not really bad, next time I'll bake them so they stay together), but the sauce was great, but next time I think I'll stir in a teaspoon or so of crushed red pepper flakes. Still, it was very good. Could have used some more garlic in my opinion- (4 cloves just isn't enough in my family!)


----------



## suzanne

I keep a card posted over my desk that says: Garlic is the ketchup of intellectuals.


----------



## praties

Nothing very exciting tonight...leftover barbecued pork ribs for the husband with salad and some corn I prepared and froze last season and, since I'm feeling kind of icky and pork isn't sounding good (I know...I *must* be sick!), "poor woman's Spaghetti Alfredo" for me. Pasta topped with butter, good parmesan and lots of fresh ground pepper. Mmmmmmmm.....


----------



## chrose

That's good I like that! And I enjoy both!

Tonight it is stinking hot so it will be grilled Tuna over a cannelinni bean salad with assorted olives and artichokes and some fresh rye bread!


----------



## austin_

Agreed, suzanne.  Tomorrow, I'm going to be testing my recipe for "grilled chicken cutlets with a maple chipotle sauce". I can't wait to see how they'll taste. It's pretty much like a BBQ sauce, but I used my favorite type of sweet, maple syrup, and combined it with my favorite heat, chipotles. And a few other nice ingredients up my sleeve. My guess is that they'll taste at least pretty good.


----------



## phatch

Pan fried pork tenderloin with home fries and carrots. I was expecting leftovers, there weren't any left.


----------



## dc sunshine

Its too cold and wet to get to the shop - so its looking like leftover beef casserole - cooked it 2 days ago so should be just right by now  and stacks of mash. That should warm their cockles


----------



## devilnuts

Looking for dinner ideas last night; groceries were running low. 

I had a bunch of leftover white rice, some chicken stock, a can of corn, a turkey kielbasa, some salsa, half an onion, and 2 small chili peppers.

PERFECT! 

I sliced up the peppers and onion, cooked and coined the kielbasa, and threw the whole mess plus the salsa and stock into the rice with some hot sauce, black pepper, salt, garlic and a shot or two of cayenne.

It was BRILLIANT!! Quite spicy, and very flavorful.


----------



## mezzaluna

Sounds yummy, DevilNuts.

It's pretty warm here today and quite humid, so I don't feel like grilling outdoors. Tonight we'll have roast chicken with lemon made in the convection/microwave with green beans amandine and iced berry tea.


----------



## shel

This morning I had black beans and rice simmered with some chipotles and home made adobo sauce ... nice and spicy and quite filling.

Shel


----------



## marge gunaw

I agree with you. I have made lots of cooking, whether it is International, local or fushion cooking. I have made lots of recipes with the photos I've taken during the experiments. I'd love to share with you all, but I don't know how. Please advise.

I want to share the satay for dinner first, after I got the info of how to put the recipes & photos here.

Many thanks.


----------



## chrose

Last night, hot and rainy so in between downpours I grilled some b/l chix breasts with Mango & Black pepper salsa with buttered Basmati rice and peas and corn.
Tasty too....


----------



## allie

chrose, that sounds awesome!

Tonight I'm going to throw together a chicken/roma/parmesan pasta sauce over linguine noodles. I haven't completey formulated the dish in my head yet and probably wont' until I actually start cooking it. I only have about a pound of boneless, skinless chicken breasts to feed all 4 of us so it's gonna be a stretcher meal. I was planning grilled tenderloin but Les, bless his heart, put it in the freezer! GRR!!


----------



## shel

I like a couple of the Trader Joe's sauces. Lunch today will be sone chicken breast simmered in TJ's Korma sauce over brown basmatti rice and a few veggies alongside on the plate.

I usually make up a big batch of rice and freeze it in a couple of zip loc bags laid flat in the freezer, and just break off a chunk when needed. I often punch up the sauces with some spices, chile peppers, maybe add some garlic or onion. If I've planned ahead, there will be some chicken in the fridge that's diced and perhaps partially cooked. The whole meal can come together in less than ten minutes. Good Everyday Eats.

Shel


----------



## italy

I am quite lazy today so i think i will make spaghetti carbonara for my dinner.. and eat tiramisu after that, which i made two days ago..

wah shell.. you look pretty good with decorating your meal.. and dilligent enough.. 
if it is not to be served to guests i wont decorate for myself  too lazy huh? haha...


----------



## coregonus

Today I cooked for juniors. Made Glazed Duck Legs (Chinese Rib & Espresso Glaze), Veal Stroganoff w/Junipers & Capers, buttered Soba w/porcini powder and Seafood sausage in sherry aspic.

Then kicked back...:beer:


----------



## claytonj

last night i made stuffed chicken - stuffed with prosciutto, Montery jack and coated with egg/italian bredcrumbs..

homemade spinach angel hair pasta and home made wheat pasta

I made a alfredo sauce from scratch and a bean/zucchini/cream sauce as well.

everything was amazing, and my mother inlaw came over and one of her friends came over as well and everyone enjoyed it.


----------



## austin_

Lol, all I had was microwaved chicken taquitos and a roast beef sandwich. :lol: We haven't been able to go to the grocery store lately becuase our car was infested with ants. Literally, infested. The car's clean now, thankfully. For some reason, the summer heat is making me lazy. I think I'm just going to do a basic, fuss-free, roasted tenderloin, with maybe some Yukon gold mashed potatoes on the side for tomorrow's dinner. Nothing special. I'll probably just do a really simple brine for the pork - water, honey, salt, bay leaves, grated onion, and slightly crushed black peppercorns as well as a hint of fresh garlic. (A hint of fresh garlic in my opinion is around 4-5 cloves) Brine the pork tenderloin for a few hours, and just place it in the oven while I mash up a few potatoes with sour cream, garlic, butter, cream, and a dash of salt and pepper. Nothing fancy, but it's sure delicious... :lips:


----------



## shel

Sauteed some broccoli crowns and cauliflower florets in a local EVOO (Bariani) and unsalted Irish butter with a chopped clove of garlic. I let the butter brown a bit, and let the veggies caramelize a little. Added some chopped green onions, a little smoked sea salt and a little bit of cracked Balinese long peppers ... turned out to be very flavorful as well as quick and easy.

Shel


----------



## shel

This morning I had a variation on this oatmeal breakfats: Vanilla Spice Oatmeal 

Shel


----------



## idaku

I just had KFC tonight :lol::chef:
Resepi RR Recipe : For those who loves cooking...


----------



## ninja_59

Tonite, its a simple smoked meat( I just picked up the meat from the deli ), chicken noodle soup & a kosher pickle:lips:


----------



## marzoli

Tonight is clean out the fridge night. I'm making a pasta sauce with loads of garlic, sliced mushrooms, green onions, kalamata olives, nubbins of parmesan and other cheeses, the last of a roasted chicken, and pesto.
Salad-whatever is in the crisper-the last of a loaf of wheat bread topped with garlic butter and parmesan. I really hate to use up that great cheese. It's the first time I've had the real thing-not American. 
Gee whiz, now I'm getting hungry and I'm still at work.


----------



## bughut

Had folk staying over last night and some were English so we _had _to put on the full Scottish :- Angus steak sausages Slooowly fried while i have my own wake up tea and cigarette breakfast. ps. everyone is still asleep and i'ts 9.45 am.
Two Sudokus later ( I'm up to Krazy dad's tough. Woo Hoo!)
I'm outside at the patio table shivering 'cos it's the middle of summer and the weather is typically Scottish ie. BALTIC! And we have a no smoking policy indoors. (my idea??)
Anyway it's time to put the oven on economy, put the sausages to bed and stick the smoked back bacon on to grill,( that'll get 'em out of bed) fry off the Dingwall black pudding and haggis slices, grill the tomatoes. square sausage is next, under the grill. It's the mankyest fatty, grissly sausage meat i know but for some reason we still eat it.
Potato scones and bread for toast are stacked by the toaster. The organic, free range eggs are sitting by the pan for cooking to order.ie. fried.
So an artery clogging breaakfast was enjoyed by all - no wonder we have such a phenomenal rate of heart disease.... Everything in small doses eh!


----------



## shakeandbake

For my job this week:
Banana Bread
Brownies
Creme Fraiche
& testing puff pastry turnovers stuffed with guava paste/cream cheese, and quince/cream cheese


----------



## fayl

Saturday night I'm cooking dinner for friends;

Chicken breast stuffed with spinach, ricotta and sun-dried tomatoes and wrapped in Proscuttio
Roasted potaoes with a sprinkle of breadcrumbs and cheese
Beans tossed in garlic
Broccoli in ginger and soy sauce with sesame seeds
Whole cauliflower cooked in tomato base sauce with olives and garlic

For dessert a Banana Caramel Sundae

If anyone's interested in any of the recipes just send me a message and I'll be happy to reply.

FayL


----------



## catheyj

My son and his fiancee join us for dinner every Sunday. This week I will be making Chipotle Grilled Pork Tenderloin with Strawberry Avocado Salsa.


----------



## chrose

Last night my sister was visiting so I made Bouilliabase, but a bit off of tradition. First I only used Shrimp, scallops and littleneck clams in the shell.
I sweated a large half bulb of sliced fennel with a little garlic, carrot and onion.
To that I added salt, some thyme, rosemary and orange peel (fresh) After sufficient sweating I added a quart of V8 juice, Clam juice and a little water. Brought that to a boil and simmered for about 15 minutes. Then I pulled out 2 of the 3 pieces of orange zeste and pureed everything else with an immersion blender. The seafood was then cooked as I brought the soups temp. back up.

The addition of pureeing the orange zeste as opposed to just getting a hint of orange from the oils really made a refreshing difference.


----------



## msmadelinerose

_Here's what I made for dinner tonight_

_Stuffed pork loin,I made a spinach feta stuffing_
_Ratatouille_
_Oven roasted potatoes_
_Green salad with mandarian orange slices and raspberry vingerette_
_Cheddar cheese biscuits_
_Dessert was a warm brownie, topped with french vanilla icecream, whipped cream, drizzled with melted chocolate, and coffee syrup_

_I'm not a Chef yet, but i'm working on it~!_

_Ever seeking knowledge_
_MsMadelineRose_


----------



## catheyj

Sounds delicious! I love feta and spinach


----------



## oldschool1982

Simple meal tonight, BLT's. Wellshire Farms Hickory smoked bacon, romaine lettuce and some locally grown Hanover County, VA tomatoes. Oh yeah can't forget the Hellmans.:lips: All on some nicely toasted honey wheatberry bread. Plus a side a tater chips. This weekend we're going to an "End of Summer" block party. Haven't decided if I'm gonna break out a couple slabs of Spareribs I did up last month and use up my last quart of AppleJack BBQ or homemade Italian sausage sandwhiches. Could always do both.  Plus if I use the last of the BBQ it gives me an excuse to make more. How's that sound Ole DMT?


----------



## canadiangirl

OMG!!!! I want a BLT sooo badd!!!!!mmmmmmmm!
Oh, can I come to your party?!ha-ha!
OLD SCHOOL RULES!!!!!!!!
canadiangirl


----------



## chrose

There's only 1 way to make a BLT better, and that's to double the size and make it a BLT Sub!:bounce::lips:


----------



## catheyj

And add a slice of avocado! We call that at BLAT :lips:


----------



## chrose

Da moe, da bettah!


----------



## oldschool1982

Last night was a simple Bavarian dinner. Brats simmered in sauerkraut with bacon and onions, potato dumplings and applesauce.


----------



## cwshields

Tonight we're laying around like a lion pride after a feast, Made Swiss Steak, mashed red potatoes, chedder cheese smothered broccolie and apple pie and ice cream. All I want to do right now is sleep...I'm so full and happy


----------



## mezzaluna

Another comfort food meal at our house: homemade chicken pot pie. The chicken was leftover from a roasted chicken I made earlier in the week. I sauteed leeks, a clove of garlic, celery, carrot; added some chopped parsley and thyme; sprinkled it with a couple of tablespoons of flour, let that mellow a bit, then added a cup of chicken broth and a cup of milk. After that thickened up a bit I added some par-cooked potato cubes, and some frozen green beans and broccoli. 

I went to the fridge for the store-bought pie crust I thought was there, but wound up making the pastry myself. Poured the filling in an oval baker, topped with crust, brushed it with egg wash and 35 minutes later we had a nice dinner. :lips:


----------



## harpua

For lunch I stopped in one of the many taquerias in my area and just got one taco, spicy chicken with onions, cliantro, and lime. I will never wait that long to have one of those again. 

Dinner, went out to thai food and had a spat with my mother. I lost my appetite, but the curry was excellent.

Well I didn't cook these things, but that's what I ate today. Tomorrow I might make cheese crisps.


----------



## tasty thoughts

We had an Asian chicken salad made with romaine, scallions, red peppers, shaved carrots, chow mein noodles, chicken, and slivered almonds. It was topped with a ginger sesame vinagrette.


----------



## shel

Caramelized onion frittata on a fresh baked rosemary foccacia, drizzled with an artisan balsamic vinegar ... good breakfast!

Shel


----------



## oldschool1982

The simple meal has been practiced the last few evenings. Sunday was Chicken and dumplings with a side of cauliflower, last night was chicken and rice casserole (left over pulled chicken and stock from the night before and tonight we had Homemade Reubens and chips. Tomorrow night is stuffed cabbage rolls. Have relatives in town visiting (Uncle and Aunt are helping my cousin's wife and kids since he's currently in Iraq) so there will be a special meal of some sort one night. Still planning that one.


----------



## catheyj

Sunday dinner.. 

Spinach Tamales with Chile con carne, arroz, frijoles, guacamole and I made a Tres Leches cake for dessert. Wow that is a rich cake!


----------



## itchyfeet

Tonight we are having artichoke dip with raw broccoli and wheat thins for our appetizer. In an hour or so we'll have caprece salad (the last of our heirloom tomatoes:crazy, Dungeness crab with drawn butter, rice pilaf, and barbecued corn on the cob. We aren't dessert eaters but if someone needs a little something sweet, there' ice cream in the freezer.


----------



## catheyj

Tonight we had honey mustard pork loin, roasted brussells sprouts and walnut crusted goat cheese salad.


----------



## tessa

I worked this morning and onsunday mornings they have a buffet breakfast so had some baby croissants, a strip of bacon , two breakfast sausages, a little fluffy scrambled eggs and grilled tomato followed by a hot cake with maple syrup 

for lunch i had a slice of cheese, some cashew nuts, and a handful of dried fruit. have had a cold today so didnt really feel like eating much at lunchtime .

curled up and had a nap this afternoon which made me feel a bit better.

For dinner tonight we had a late one today , and had slow roasted rolled beef, which i stuffed with smoked garlic, and seasoned with a little salt, fresh ground black pepper and worchestershire sauce and then had oven baked potatoes with roasted vine tomatoes and steamed broccoli with a jus gravy


----------



## catheyj

tonight we had grilled chicken breasts with a shiitake vinaigrette, garlic vermicelli, roasted-tomato crostini and for dessert I made a pumpkin cheesecake I love anything pumpkin. :bounce:


----------



## koen

haha,yes , fun.
tonight i cooked a homemeal for my wife and kids,little veal saussages ,roasted potatoes and sauteed young carrots. and for myself i opend a jar of farmmade cassoulet ( wich i bought on the market in the ardeche region in france during our vacation) lol. and had some mashed potatoes to go with it. Yummy...!


----------



## tasty thoughts

Tonight's dinner was Mexican fare. We grilled chicken and made fajitas with lettuce, corn, salsa, cheese, and sour cream for topping. As a side we had Spanish rice. Worked for all 4 of us!


----------



## lpool

Tonight for dinner we're having Chicken Croquettes. We had a lovely roasted Chicken for dinner on Sunday so with the leftover chicken from that I make croquettes. Grind the chicken on coarse blade of my kitchenaid, add a simple white sauce, a little onion, sage, fresh parsley, chicken broth and lemon juice. Form into cones and refrigerate. Then roll in flour, egg and bread crumbs. I make my own artisian bread so the ends get saved for croutons or bread crumbs, I think that's what takes this dish over the top. I have a homemade cream of chicken soup that I cook the potatoes in and in turn they really thicken up the soup so that's it's more like a sauce. Large green salad out of our garden, with peppers of every color and green onions. Probably some steamed broccoli and a nice cold beer.


----------



## mezzaluna

The croquettes sound delicious! Are they deep-fried? 

We're having pot roast tonight. It's in the oven braising and should be ready by the time I come home from tutoring my student. I browned about 5 pounds of beef chuck and added cubed potatoes, onions, celery, carrots, some leek I had leftover from earlier in the week, and some fresh thyme. I added some red wine and beef broth, fired it up to a low boil and popped it in the oven. 

Now where did I hide those bay leaves????


----------



## oldschool1982

Mezz,

That pot roast sounds outstanding!!!!!! Too bad "Wiscaaahhnson" is so far away.:roll:

It's DW and DD's GirlScout night tonight. And since never got to the store today.... it's a scavenge through things to scrape something together. Probably will end up with a plate of cheese and some crackers we bought at the Williamsburg Cheese shop last weekend.:blush: Maybe a nice glass of vino (or three) from there as well.


----------



## catheyj

I made some really delicious chicken, poblano and goat cheese enchiladas tonight.. Probably my best enchiladas yet.. my son " wasnt in the mood for Mexican food" and my husband announced before he even knew what dinner was that he had a big late lunch and probably wouldnt be hungry.. Is it just me or does that sort of thing really tick you off too? LOL I invited my neighbor over ( someone HAD to try them!) and he loved them.. went back for THIRDS! I also served chipoltle mashed potatoes and pinto beans.


----------



## tasty thoughts

Last night's dinner was homemade pizza. The kids made plain old pepperoni pizza. My dinner partner and I made Hawaiian pizza with a twist. Store-bought pizza dough (I cheated), barbecue sauce, mozzarella and parmesan cheese, mango chicken sausage slices, and pineapple chunks. It was delicious, but we thought that carmelized onions would have made an excellent addition.


----------



## lpool

Mezz, yes the croquettes are fried, I don't really call it deep frying because there isn't enough oil to float them. But they are fried. I love a good pot roast.


----------



## oldschool1982

Since the weather here has turned more seasonable (it finally dipped below 80 since it has been in the 90's the last few weeks) the menu is turning more to those cooler weather comfort foods. Tonight is Chicken and Biscuits (basically it's just Chicken ala King served over biscuit halves) for the DW and DD and I like mine served over rice as it traditionally should be:smiles:. Tomorrow we have planned Pot Roast (thanks for the post Mezz) and Sunday will probably be home-made Pizza. Sausage, sauce and dough. Just not the cheese.


----------



## catheyj

Tonight I am hollowing out a pumpkin and cooking a rice,sausage, mushrooms and herbs concoction inside of it.


----------



## msmadelinerose

_Tonight was an easy dinner......Crepes.... filled with thinkly sliced flank steak, bell peppers, yellow squash, onion, garlic and oregano. Yummy~!!!!_

_MsMadelineRose_
_Ever seeking knowledge_


----------



## mezzaluna

There was a sale on t-bones, so we had them hot off the grill. DH had broccoli and I had cauliflower with curry-yogurt sauce.

Good thing my cholesterol test came back with good numbers today! :roll:


----------



## tasty thoughts

With unanticipated dinner company and a busy afternoon, I decided to use my crockpot. Bone-in loin chops, sliced apple, cider, and a few spices. Cooked some broccoli as a side and picked up a loaf of sourdough bread. A simple, tasty dinner!


----------



## phatch

A small pork roast. Costco sells these "Sirloin tip pork roasts". I've never seen them anywhere else, but I like them. They're compact, lean and pretty cheap. I find them to be very flexible for making a quick tasty roast, a chop or strip, even rolled. Cook them to no more than 145 so they stay juicy.

Tonight, I tied it to a more even shape and marinated it: 

I picked some rosemary, and chopped it up fine. Then I put it in a mortar and pestle with some lemon zest, garlic cloves, a few peppercorns and kosher salt. Pounded to a paste, added a little olive oil and juice of half a lemon. A touch of dijon mustard to help it emulsify. Marinate a while and it's into the oven. I've a little bit of risotto to finish up and a salad to round it out. 

Phil


----------



## canadiangirl

Tonight I got a chicken. Squeezed a fresh lemon over it & let it sit for an hour. Wrapped in bacon and cooked breast side down. ( in a roasting pan on a v rack lined w/ foil w/ sm. hole in foil to drain juices 4 gravy) Last 15 min. breast side up to brown & crisp! Roasted potatoes w/ pieces of bacon & onion. Corn as the veggie. My better half thought it was perfect! That made it worth it!!!! Not fancy but good eats!

canadiangirl


----------



## gummy-bear

Canadian-that sounds excellent. yum chicken....

tonight I worked late and was too tired to cook so I got szechwan shrimp from work and a wonton soup. Then I took a couple spoonfuls of haagen Daz ice cream from my freezer. :lips:


----------



## canadiangirl

Cooking is too an art. Your sculpture versus my 4-course dinner. We'll see whose art gets more votes. ~Gummy-Bear~

LOVE THIS QUOTE!
It makes me so happy when people make me smile! Thank-you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Today's a GREAT day!
canadiangirl


----------



## tasty thoughts

We had cold temps and pouring rain yesterday. Top it off with all 4 kids running around, seemed like a good day to make a slow dinner. Decided on soup. We made an Asian chicken noodle soup that had scallions, shittake mushrooms, and carrots. We added some soy sauce and sesame oil to the broth. It was quite tasty. Then to make it an ecclectic meal we made foccacia bread and herb dipping oil. Though an odd combination, it was a wonderful meal.


----------



## gummy-bear

Tasty-- the soup sounds fabulous. Would you mind sharing the full recipe with me?


----------



## marye

Hi Everyone,

Lately, I've been trying to perfect my mom's meatloaf recipe. I'm trying to replicate a dish my Mom used to make for me - a wonderful meatloaf, 100% beef with a tasty brown gravy. Of course, she served it over mashed potatoes.

I'm definitely getting there on the meatloaf, but the gravy is still stumping me. 

I'll continue to try...!


----------



## tasty thoughts

Gummy-Bear,
You can find my recipe at my blog, Tasty Thoughts. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## oldschool1982

After last nights debachle of take out pizza I decided to flip through some old menu's of mine on the computer for dinner tonight. Settled on Coq au Vin since I thought this would be a nice change from the standard old baked chicken, chicken ala king or chicken and dumplings we've had the last couple times. It was served with mashed Yukon Golds and Cauliflower au gratin. Unfortunately I did have to leave out the pearl onions I normally use but snuck in some sliced shallots instead. The DD is rather pickey about things and the funny thing is she'll eat shallots but not the pearls. I was quite surprised since she enjoyed it so much she went back for seconds.


----------



## mezzaluna

Last night I made turkey pot pie with some leftover turkey breast (not from Thanksgiving ). I'd already made up the filling for six small pot pies which will go in my MIL's freezer, and I had some of the sauce leftover. I also had made the crust ahead so I "stole" some of that. Since I had a tutoring session with a student, I put the pie in my oven and set it for delayed bake. I came home to the aroma of freshly-baked pot pie. :lips:

Tonight: who knows! Maybe chicken picatta....


----------



## chef at heart

Last night was, at my daughters' request, lasagna night.

This morning it was scrambled eggs and "skillet toast" for one daughter and a ham and sharp cheddar omelette for the other. 

Tonight will be "YOYO" night - which stands for "you're on your own." We have leftover lasagna, leftover turkey and dumplings and various other things. In my husband's home country of Denmark they call it "shaking out the fridge." 

We plan to eat leftovers and watch all of the Tivo'd episodes of Pushing Daisies and Samantha Who that we need to catch up on.


----------



## mezzaluna

Cute! What you call "shaking out the fridge", I call "fridge fest". Beats the heck out of "leftovers".


----------



## speedspin_88

Pasta Salad...
Pasta Salad...
and more Pasta Salad...

Supposedly it's to last to tommorrow but my brother's home so it didn't last for two hours .


----------



## speedspin_88

Pasta Salad...
Pasta Salad...
and more Pasta Salad...

Supposedly it's to last to tommorrow but my brother's home so it didn't last for two hours .


----------



## bbay

just wine :blush:


----------



## gummy-bear

Tis the season for Final Exams. Although our high school has an early release, I didn't get anywhere close to home until an hour and a half later. I stopped at the store and got a lean cuisine for a late lunch and a big thing of Oreo cookies. After studying a different language for 5 hours, I cooked up some steak strips and caramelized some onions. Half a thing of Oreoes later, I'm a lot less stressed but I want NO more cookies. Buenos noches amigos.


----------



## gtull1

Made some tacos tonight for dinner. Greasy and good!


----------



## ninja_59

For tonites supper, I'm having a tomato sandwich & bacon with a chicken noodle soup + a kosher pickle and a pepsi, thats what I wanted for tonite, ( I know this is not a chefs menu etcc loll ), I'm still guessing for dessert :lol:

Have a great evening everyone


----------



## grecco

I picked up some slices of lamb's leg that i made one day before, arrange into a baguette with melted goat's cheese, some herbs de provence and a little bit olive oil. To drink, a glass of Montepucciano de Abruzzo, a very good italian red wine. Parfait!


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Some nyquill and sudafed (extra drowsy) with a side of hallucinations...

but yesterday I had some "Ah-So sauce" boneless spareribs with brown rice and some snow peas...and day before (coldest day of winter so far in NJ), I made some creamy tomato basil soup with fresh sourdough grilled cheese and bacon.

on the menu for this week is turkey chili at some point with some jalapeño corn bread in these little mini cast iron casserole things I picked up

pasta fagioli soup for the weekend maybe. 

With the weather, it's soup, chili, sandwich comfort food here...


----------



## mezzaluna

I wish my husband would eat soups and chili for a meal.... oh well.

Last night I made avgolemono meatballs. Tonight... whatever looks good at the store! I'm leaning toward chicken piccata, but we'll see.

****
Turkey lasagne won the day, with spinach and mushrooms added to sneak in some veggies.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

A working stiff like myself, believe it or not... I sometimes don't want to cook every night of the week....(the fuel for my dining out addiction)...so when I do cook, I want to cook something that can last a few days....and why not make something that tastes even BETTER the next day


----------



## tasty thoughts

With the other adult away on business and guitar lessons at 5:00, I am making a ready-when-we-enter-the-door meal, pulled pork sandwiches. A bottle of good barbecue sauce and a pork loin roast in the crockpot on low all day is the recipe. I serve it on rolls for the kids and a flax seed wrap for me. We have leftover coleslaw from a party on Sunday. Instant dinner!


----------



## rpmcmurphy

ok i lied. I got home with full intentions on a nyquill induced coma, to a girlfriend who canceled her plans to come over and make me chicken soup....and I haven't married her yet why??

so while I'm not cooking and I'm eating some chicken soup.


----------



## oldschool1982

Life just ain't fair some times ehh Mezz? I have the same issue with the DW. I could just about live off soup no matter what the weather. Stews are another thing too. :smiles:

Skipped dinner tonight. Caught a bug so it was a cola and some saltines. But I did manage to get some beans and ham done for the DW and the DD had stuffed cabbage and jasmine rice left over from the other night.


----------



## runningduck

The other day a couple of my friends invited me over to cook at their apartment. I'd been complaining about the cafeteria food here on campus and they thought it would make for a good break from canned soup and overcooked cheeseburgers.

Word got around, and before I knew it my quiet dinner with two good friends had turned into a dinner party for eight (plus myself).

I decided with this many people, it would be hard to please everyone with a single dish, but I didn't have time or resources to prepare multiple main courses. So, since chicken is both cheap and "safe" - people will rarely object to chicken, whereas some finicky people will be picky about their beef or pork - I picked up enough chicken to serve ten and I made about a gallon of chicken veloute, which I then used as a base and turned into three different sauces - a white wine and herb sauce, a curry and garlic sauce for those who like things a little spicier, and a creamy mushroom sauce. Between the three, I hoped my guests would be able to pick one that appealed to their individual tastes.

Since all three sauces had the same base, making three different sauces really didn't add onto the cooking time at all. Then I sautéd the chicken in some clarified butter, added some blanched cucumbers as a side, a few splashes of basil and citrus infused oil I happened to have just to pretty the plates up a bit, and I had a house full of happy diners. With minimal effort and only spending a little over $50. I was pretty pleased with myself. 

And that's how I spent my Sunday.


----------



## caleb3000

I've been cooking/eating alot of steamed tilapia with simple seasoning (seasoned salt, pepper, and cayenne pepper) and steamed red bell pepper.

Light and filled with those good 'ol nutrients.


----------



## crimsonmist308

my kids (27 year old daughter and 25 year old son) came for dinner tonight.

tonight it was:

oily garlic rice (slowly heat minced garlic
in some olive oil until fragrant and browned but not burned, and add
to rice ten minutes before rice is finished cooking)

peeled and poached asparagus

tri tip roast that was rubbed with "bad byron's butt rub",
seared on both sides then popped into a 300 degree oven
until internal temp is 127 degrees. a ten minute rest gave
the meat a rise to 136 degrees. sliced thin across the grain
and ooooooowhee!! like buttah!


----------



## dc sunshine

Tonight was pretty casual - leftover beef potroast in red wine sauce made into individual pies with shortcrust base and puff tops (frozen and pre-rolled of course!), added a bit of sauteed celery and onion to bulk it out, mashed spuds, whole baby carrots and corn kernels with peas in butter. Chocolate icecream with choc chips for afters - yummmm


----------



## rpmcmurphy

This weekend, we are having another couple over for dinner....

French Onion soup, 
a caprese type salad
roasted asparagus
homemade meat raviolis, (not sure on the exact filling yet, haven't decided) 
brown butter sauce
Tiramisu in chocolate balloon bowls for dessert


kind of a mish mosh, but I make a good french onion soup, so they requested it....


----------



## crimsonmist308

sooooooooooo ... do you add brandy to the soup??


----------



## salliem

My husband made dinner last night and it was fantastic. Chicken basted with Cesar dressing, wrapped in spinach, lightly breaded, topped with button mushrooms and baked in the oven. It was great, plus I didn't have to make it. :lips:


----------



## ninja_59

This weekend, its comfort food here, expecting over 16 inches of snow plus ice snow and rain 

So french onion soup is a must, then I'll cook 2 recipes for my crockpot, beef and vegetables, so much choices here :lips:

Staying in is advised :roll:


----------



## blueicus

Steeling myself for a bus trip through treacherous weather. Made myself a croque mademoiselle (what I call a madame without the ham) and a green bean salad while noshing on leftover hazelnut chiffon & chantilly.


----------



## bbay

fun thread!

i made some chili the other night with some ground moose meat my dad gave me for christmas. 
no hassles:
ground moose
onion
pinto beans
tomato
my spice mix (the important part)
a couple hours of simmering

easy and satisfying. 
melted cheese on corn chips in half the bowl, chili in the other half.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

nope. some Worcestershire sauce..a little thyme....and I cook it the night before, and store in the fridge, until an hour or so before serving. 

Using french baguette is key, as well as Gruyer cheese...

I caramelize the onions for about 2.5 hours.


----------



## bubbamom

today on the menu - - 

snowballs w/ flakes
iceburg lettuce
snow cones :roll::lol:

it's been snowing since around 5:00 PM yesterday and no signs of stopping yet.


----------



## gummy-bear

I made baked eggs with spinach and crab meat for breakfast this morning.


----------



## pgr555

Last night my DH made stir fried fish with veggies. I had the left overs for breakfast today.


----------



## gummy-bear

Out of boredom, I went to the store got some trail mix supplies. 30 dollars later, I have over 1 and a half gallons of the stuff. I need a new hobby. :lol:


----------



## shel

What do you put into your trail mix? Been thinking about mixing up a batch myself ...

shel


----------



## gummy-bear

I got carried away today, as usual when I'm let into a grocery store with a credit card... 
Today included:
* dried cranberries
* dried banana chips
* Almonds
* dry roasted peanuts
* Roasted Cashews
* dried pineapples
* pecans
* M&Ms dark chocalte regular
* M&Ms dark chocolate peanut

It's very good. I went to work with a container of the stuff and all of my regular customers got to try it. I might be down to 8 pounds now. :lol:


----------



## rpmcmurphy

had to try out my new pan.....works great!

its not "all-clad" but I got 20% off from linens and things and its better than anything I've ever owned as far as pans!!!










pesto shrimp









veal with a marsala cream sauce (with a tad of white truffle oil and some capers)










and what I like to call "Bill Gates Peanut butter chocolate mud" (because it's too rich!)


----------



## rpmcmurphy

for valentines day I made two "cliche" desserts for my valentine to choose from

Lava cake and strawberry shortcake (ok, I didn't make the cake for the strawberry shortcake, but it was one of those "hey i'm craving these why not" purchases!" haha.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

This morning for breakfast I made an omelette with some left over gruyer cheese I had in the fridge....and some thick cut bacon.


----------



## shel

Thanks! I like the idea of the banana chips, and the dried cranberries are nice as well. The dried pineapple sounds intriguing ...

shel


----------



## rpmcmurphy

made the Feta baked mac and cheese recipe from the Recipes section with some Panko breaded tenders (after spicing up the chicken a little), some quick homemade BBQ sauce and some itty bitty tomatoes stuffed with some left-over-from sunday Fresh Moz. olive oil and some basil.

came out perfect!!!!

excellent recipe!


----------



## rpmcmurphy

made the Feta baked mac and cheese recipe from the Recipes section with some Panko breaded tenders (after spicing up the chicken a little), some quick homemade BBQ sauce and some itty bitty tomatoes stuffed with some left-over-from sunday Fresh Moz. olive oil and some basil.

came out perfect!!!!

excellent recipe!


----------



## ninja_59

Humm, RPMcMurphy that was a feast you just had, I envy you  

What a beautifull table and all the trimmings :bounce:


For me tonite, a girlfriend of mine gave me a home made chicken pot pie, she will not give me the recipe , but I respect her decision 

Full of vegetables & chicken, cant wait to taste this one, its a complete meal in itself 

Have a great evening everyone :smiles:


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Made some Turkey Chili before I went out to a Thai restaurant last night for dinner.....you know how hard it was to leave the house? good thing the dinner (Curry chicken puffs for app. main was wild boar in a chili sauce) was AWESOME.

Today I tried again to perfect a good cornbread and ate the chili....


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Got a cut of sirloin on sale at shoprite, cubed, lots of paprika, some of this "spicy" oil that i picked up, some soy and pepper....let it sit while I threw some Jasmine rice into my new pot.

stir fried the beef up with some red and green peppers, chilis, shitake shrooms, garlic, and shallot, with more soy, and a little fish sauce and I threw some basil in at the end.

The pot worked great for rice....first time I cooked rice where it was this great....perfect stickyness and taste.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Ribeye cooked perfect (medium rare, even color inside, perfect crust and sear outside)

A kind of Gratin concoction that I made from some left over potatoes (not sure on the types i used, but whatever decided it wanted to start growing roots in my fridge got the ax. Put some heavy creme in a pot and the sliced taters and cooked for a few minutes, then put it in a baking dish, poured another cup of heavy cream and some butter milk (hey it was left over too) and then grated about a cup and a half to 2 cups of Gruyer cheese over it and baked for good 25 min.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Bolognese










came out great!

Used some hot italian sausage and believe it or not, you couldnt notice it much, but it gave it a great taste! I used a Madeira wine as well...came out really good. I'm really happy with the cast iron as well.


----------



## gummy-bear

Beautiful meal!
All of your dishes are oh so pretty! 
And kind of off topic but the candles in your picture add a very nice touch, very cute and simple.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

I'll let my girlfriend know of your compliments. She was quite excited about them at the crate and barrel outlet store. haha.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Made some turkey burgers last night after finally getting my kitchen back together (i had made some upgrades)

made a bacon ranch sauce, mainly because i wanted to cook the bacon in the cast iron before the burgers.

sauteed some veggies quick too. Made about 3 lbs of burgers, (about 8) and froze half cooked the rest.


----------



## phatch

Greek style spinach pie with some feta and cucumber salad. Quick and easy.

Phil


----------



## rpmcmurphy

A Quick Paprika Chicken


----------



## pethrift

I think for tonight its going to either be what my DH calls stuff in a bowl which is Wild Rice, Back Eyed Peas, and Georgia Boy Sausage all in a pot. Or I might possibly do fried cube steak, green beans and potatoes, and mac n cheese. I wish I could cook the food I do for catering venues at home sometimes, lol.


----------



## stephchows

I made a loaf of thyme bread last night and basically ate that with olive oil for dinner haha it was sooo good!

stephchows.blogspot.com/2008/03/thymerosemary-bread.html


----------



## glwanabe

I got a wild hair the other day and made a sort of, Haggis inspired dish.

I toasted some steel cut oats, then set them aside.

I browned up a pound of ground sirloin, and some spicy beef sausage, that was cubed.

I added 2 rough chopped white onions, and a stalk of celary to the meat.

Seasoned with salt and pepper, parsley, little paprika, and cayenne pepper.

Added the oats, and cooked down for a about 15 minutes. Then added some chicken stock, little white wine, and some water.

Brought it up to a boil on the stove, then put it in the oven covered at 300'. Let it cook for about 3 hours.


Cubed up some potatoes and pan fried them to a golden brown.

Served them side by side on a plate. It was pretty good!! My Wife liked it after trying it, and even went in for seconds. The kids were not so fond of it, but I made them at least taste it.


----------



## [email protected]

I made some Lemon Chicken the other night which do not have as much batter and I made the sauce using lemonade, a bit of apple cider vinegar and sugar. DH loves it very much...I got the recipe from another list and copied it and made it as a challenge to me -- personally -- to test if I can follow instructions.:lol:

Cheers,
elizabethbryce


----------



## shel

This morning I had a big bowl of home made chicken soup made with spring water and with lots of vegetables and some brown basmati rice mixed in. The chicken was all breast meat. I shared some of the chicken with my cat, Buddy, who always enjoys a piece of poultry.

Shel


----------



## rpmcmurphy

girlfriend and I had a little fun this morning with breakfast. Nothing special I'm sure to you guys, but we were really happy!

Ham and Cheese Mini-Frittata on a biscuit. Some ketchup tobasco sauce


----------



## shakeandbake

We had a few friends over this afternoon and I prepared a variety of rustic pizzas (7) using the Napoletana pizza dough from The Bread Bakers Apprentice. The recipe is simple and makes a terrific thin crust dough with a crunch, but not a slab of cardboard. Check it out if you're looking for a great crust.


----------



## oregonyeti

A simple lunch: chicken korma using a can of Patak's korma sauce, on rice . . . surprisingly good!


----------



## [email protected]

is Hot Cross Buns I prepared and rise in the fridge...cooked this morning. I am sorry I cannot upload a photo yet. I thought I can as I already have over 5 posts...:blush:


----------



## tessa

been visiting our mums today doing family stuff and giving them easter eggs and truffles that i made 


so tonight was ostrich sausages (which were a bit dissapointing) and green bean and potato salad


----------



## iswhaticrave

shakeandbake-

can you link me to that crust? been looking for new recipes.


----------



## gummy-bear

Yesterday I went to the boyfriend's house. As everyone munched on bread and shrimp as an appetizer/snack, I somehow managed to nibble my way through a rind of brie. A whole round of the stuff, mind you. :blush: So much for trying to be good by staying away from the fried food, 1/2 a pound of fatty cheese is a lot worse. 

Dinner was excellent though. We had crab and shrimp stuffed salmon, fresh corn, and a delicious salad. I brought the dessert from home which was a homemade lemon custard pie with a raspberry sauce. His mother proposed to me for her son, I think she liked it.

Today: for dinner, we had gazpacho and bar-b-qued chicken. Delightful. I still had a little over a pint of heavy whipping cream left over from the pie so I made homemade butter while watching No Reservations. After my chickflick, I made some delectably dark hot chocolate with homemade whipped cream. 

I believe I have gained nine pounds over the weekend. Nothing but salad for a week for me.


----------



## tessa

a blue cheese and lamb mince lasagne man it was really good 
it had lots of vege in the meat mix and i topped it with fresh parmesian
we had it over 2 nights. I dont make lasagne very often because it makes so much so it was nice to have it, Bruce just loved it too


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Coconut and panko pork, rice, and a black bean, poblano, and mandarin orange stir fry with a sauce I made with jalapeño, ginger, cilantro, and coconut milk.


----------



## [email protected]

Here is how DH's dinner looks like...

with cranberry/walnut mix up front, zucchini with cherry tomatoes and baby carrots. I only had the chicken slices and the cranberry mix in mine. I served both with crescent butter rolls.


----------



## scarpaw38

Last night was bone in chicken breasts, salted, peppered and browned in pan, then onions, garlic, marinated artichoke hearts and butter, sprinkled the whole thing with fresh marjoram threw the pan in the oven to finish. Deglazed with white wine and served over buttered noodles with a mixed greens salad. Not sure what to call the chicken, but it was good.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Can't take credit for this one, my girlfriend whipped it up tonight and I didn't so much as mince garlic.  came out absolutely amazing. I probably say that about every dish I eat but she knocked it out of the ballpark.

Sesame pork chop with marmalade some potatoes and peapods...supposed to be some red jalapenos but she couldn't find any.


----------



## michaeldennis83

Just the usual for breakfast and lunch but dinner is way more fun! Angel hair pasta with tomato and basil sauce, cheese on top and chicken to go with it. Not much to it but perfect for a friday night!


----------



## petitgourmet

*Puerco Pibil
*rice


*Salted Caramel ice cream for dessert!


----------



## rpmcmurphy

didn't feel like hitting up the market, so finished up the rest of the pork (I'm starting to oink)


----------



## rpmcmurphy




----------



## gummy-bear

Looks like a bacon wrapped scallop to me! Way to go Murphy!!!!!! :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## tessa

slow oven roasted with lemon pepper and oregano and it will have oven roasted veges of butternut squash, garlic, potatoes, tomato and onion with peas on the side and a light gravy


----------



## michelinstar

Tonight I am making a hand carved Entrecote burger with caramelized onions, aioli, and home made yellow pepper tabasco. 

I will serve it in home baked buns!


----------



## canadiangirl

Made breakfast/dessert for dinner. Banana-coconut baked french toast. My fresh bread marinated w/ an egg,cream, banana, coconut milk,vanilla & vanilla sugar puree. Topped w/ fresh strawberries, bananas, & shredded coconut! That was topped w/ coconut infused whipped cream.mmmmmm!:lips:
Bacon on the side!


----------



## crimsonmist308

tonight was tax night ... not much for celebrating!!
had to pay more than $4000 in taxes ... how did THAT happen??

soooooooo ..... to keep it simple ....

grilled hamburger patty with a slice of mozzerella
melted on top crowned with an egg over easy and
a handful of carmelized mushrooms.

simple, but it was yummy!

tomorrow night it will be a red bean soup with rendered
bacon chunks, onions, and salsa.


----------



## gummy-bear

_*Yesterday:*_
*Breakfast:* yogurt and granola with berries while going to school. 
*Snack: *Homemade pico de gallo for a class party. I used half a jalapeño, 6 tomatoes, a clove of garlic, half an onion, and as much cilantro as I possibly could. A squeeze of lime and a pinch of salt and pepper. 
*Dinner:* Leftover spaghetti and meat sauce. I didn't have any italian sausage so I used ground beef. Wasn't near as good but it worked. What spices do you recommend when this happens?
_*
Today:*_
*Breakfast:* School didn't start until 10:15 so I went to Central Market (a Whole Foods type of store) with a friend. I got a salad from the salad bar and a natural grapefruit soda. She got a miniature cheesecake for breakfast.


----------



## svenghali

Nothing fancy tonight. Just made some chicken salad with some crispy bacon, toasted almonds, and grapes. 

Tomorrow evening I think i'm gonna get some scallops and pair them with some swiss chard, crispy prosciutto, and a pomegranete sauce.


----------



## jennabrown

Interesting thread Suzanne.

For today's breakfast I am going to prepare noodles adding grated onions, carrot, beans, mushrooms, soa-sauce & chilly-sauce and some salt.


----------



## michmom

Simple tossed salad, short ribs on the grill, twice baked 'loaded' potatoes, steamed green beans (since my daughter steamed and ate the asparagus for her breakfast!), and dutch apple pie.


----------



## gp rowely

Boy was that good...and my nephews loved it too. I fried boneless chicken thighs with a side of fried zuchini, corn, and mashed potatoes. Not a fan of frying zuchini but the market didn't have fresh okra...booo.

Rowely


----------



## rpmcmurphy

how long do you grill the short ribs? any marinades/rubs? 

I love me some short ribs.


----------



## gp rowely

So recently, I put some lamb on the grill. The end result was, well, I wasn't too happy. Anyway, anybody know any good lamb marinades or rubs? thanks.

Rowely


----------



## rpmcmurphy

how did you cook/prepare it and what didn't you like about it? (probably best to ask in the main forum in a separate thread too)


----------



## michmom

I roast the ribs for about an 1 1/2 hours or so to cook off most of the fat that causes grill flare-ups. Then put them on to a medium grill with a sauce of mustard, Worcestershire, Bottled barbque sauce, and beer. Cook about 20 minutes per side, again, give or take depending on the size and thickness of the slabs (and depending on how much they actually cooked while the fat was being rendered).

Anyway, for tonight we're having a creamy one-pot pasta dish, salad, and strawberries.


----------



## crimsonmist308

tonight was a simple meal of bread and soup.

the soup is a kidney bean soup
(slice and render 1/2 lbs. of sliced bacon in a pot
chop and sweat a large onion, add garlic and
fry until fragrant, add one can [28 oz. can] of enchilada
sauce, 2 lbs. of raw kidney beans, one can of low sodium
chicken broth. and enough water to cover by two inches.
heat till boiling, then remove from heat source for one hour.
return to stove and return to boil. then lower heat and
simmer for two hours. after two hours, add contents to
blender in stages and puree till smooth. season to taste.
ooooooooo ... yummy!!

had a couple of bowls of the soup with thick slices of
grace bakery's pugliese bread and marin cowgirl creamery
butter. double yum!!


----------



## rpmcmurphy

last night I had to put a patio set together instead of grilling, so girlfriend disobeyed orders for fast food and made some sort of asian inspired chicken wrap thing that was **** good (considering I didn't eat a morsel all day but a stale mini-powdered donut)


----------



## gummy-bear

I went to the hospital for chest pains. Apparently I have an extreme case of GERD and too much stomach acid so it is in my chest as well. The doctors told me to eat bland foods, which will kill a part of me. *sigh*

I have been eating a lot of watermelon and brown rice. Last night I made french toast. I have made rice and egg, and salad with no dressing. Nothing spicy, fattening, or acidic. 

But I got sick of that so for lunch I have concocted baked tilapia with garlic and onion, on top of broccoli infused rice and broccoli florets. I can't wait! Although there is no seasoning other than sea salt, garlic, and onion, I am being optimistic.


----------



## ninja_59

Had barbecued chicken last nite, so tonites supper wil be simple, chicken noodle soup, smoked meat on whole wheat bread with a kosher pickle, and a small bag of chips :smiles:and one cold beer  loll


----------



## ninja_59

I bought chicken kiev yesterday, humm great:bounce: with 1/4 litre white wine

Now, I will ask for a recipe


----------



## rpmcmurphy

girlfriend made a chicken saltimbocca/marsala-ish dish.....


----------



## cookingcontessa

bbq chicken pizza. i think tonite i will have seafood ravioli!


----------



## chef33

Tonight i'm making whatever my 3.5 year old & her 2 yr old brother will eat. Might be chicken nuggets & fries.:roll:

Last night was Basa fillets with ***** lime scented jasmine rice & broccoli.

Not overly adventurous, but i'm on a diet of sorts.:lol:


----------



## allie

I think tonight is going to be meatloaf, potato salad, and green beans here.


----------



## oregonyeti

This came out really good. A little bit of an experiment, and glad I tried it.

I simmered for about 90 minutes:
3 pounds beef ribs
1/2 cup rice vinegar
6 oz apricot jam
4 dried sanaam chiles
3 T Penzey's fajita seasoning
about 1.5-2 C water

I turned the ribs in the broth about 5 times as they were simmering, covered.

Then I oven-broiled the ribs. The apricot jam really turned up in the aroma, both the fruit part and the sweet carmelizing smell. The end result was really good! No, even better than really good, delicious!


----------



## canadiangirl

made a citrus marinaded butterflied chicken under a press on the grill. Used a nice paprike rub after marinading. Turned out delicious! Served w/ lightly fried potatoes &onions, and corn on the cob! The baby even loved the meat!!:bounce:
Warm strawberry-rubarb pie w/ french vanilla ice cream for desssert!:suprise:


----------



## grlcbrkmyginsu

Having chicken cacciatore tonight with Garlic-thyme bread.


----------



## oregonyeti

Next time I try the meat with apricot jam, I won't dilute the jam as much.

Maybe mix

apricot jam
tamari sauce
and a bit of onion juice

to baste the meat with. Let me know if you're glad I'm doing it and that you aren't. I'll be trying it soon.


----------



## grlcbrkmyginsu

Tonight's menu: Steak au poivre with wild mushroom risotto. (I hate making risotto but I love eating it :-[...)


----------



## rpmcmurphy

I'm stuck tonight...

promised girlfriend a fabulous dinner.....without figuring out what to make! 


Doh!?


----------



## crimsonmist308

tonight was a simple meal of bean soup with pork belly
(pork belly is uncooked "bacon")

slice 2.5 lbs. of pork belly into approximately 1" cubes.
parboil cubes for 15 minutes, then drain.
the pork belly is then simmered in a large pot of
bean soup made from 2 pounds of pinto beans
for 2 hours until meltingly tender.

goes great with thick slices of buttered pugliese bread.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

good news is i got a pass on last night in favor of going out to eat (had to entertain some consultants for work) 

I won't be home tonight, but tomorrow night or Saturday looks promising so it gives me some more time to research. 

Is it cheating to borrow ideas from the new seasonal menus out there? 

see, if i knew those techniques, I could say...."oh rhubarb, i can do this this this and this with it"


----------



## mezzaluna

My 10-year-old gas grill is limping along (needs a new manifold and new, safer tanks)and one of its three burners isn't working. Hard to get a good char on things, but I marinated chicken breasts, red bell peppers, a large yellow onion (sliced) and a small eggplant in this: juice of two lemons, four garlic cloves (smashed), lots of Penzeys Italian Herb mix plus more rosemary and thyme, and some decent olive oil. The chicken was tender and juicy, and all but the onion were done. I had to nuke it for a minute.  The grill repairs will happen this weekend.


----------



## oregonyeti

Mezzaluna, the burner that isn't working might just need a wire brush cleaning. And maybe not. 

That sounds delicious :^)


----------



## michmom

Can't complain, the old one lasted nearly 18 years!! So tonight it's sirloin steaks on the grill - they are marinating in vodka, garlic, onions, and a bit of season salt right now. We'll have tossed salad, not quite sure which vegetable, bread sticks, and rhubarb-berry crisp with ice cream for dessert.


----------



## allie

You wouldn't happen to be in southeastern Michigan would you? I'm thinking of surprising you with guests for dinner! Sounds good!


----------



## waldo

made 6 oz ribeye pan fried in a little olive oil seasoned w/ a bit of montreal seasoning,lemon pepper chicken breast for the young ones, roastworks baby baked potatos, and garlic cheese rolls.


----------



## michmom

Nope, farther north, in the valley by Chicken Town! In fact, tonight is grilled chicken breast with grilled veggies - stop by!


----------



## crimsonmist308

two 8 oz. ribeye steaks, rubbed with goode company's
steak seasonings and rested for one hour, then pan seared
and then put into 300 degree oven for 6 minutes.

a few thick slices of garlic cheese toast (made from 
grace bakery's pugliese bread) adds a few carbs.

finished by a glass or two of brassfield's 2003 
estate bottled merlot.

yes .... despite movies to the contrary, merlot is 
still a wonderful wine with beef!


----------



## oregonyeti

Merlot is my favorite


----------



## demitri

Slow roasted Greek lamb shoulder with cumin roasted beetroot drizzled w. greek honey and lemon vinegarette topped with some nice barrell aged greek feta!! Yummo


----------



## ninja_59

Tonite, double smoked ham ( 800 grams ) in my crockpot, with red potatoes (grelots), green string beans, cocktail carrots, and brololi( added at the end of cooking cycle ). 

And a glass of beer to accompany my meal :beer:


----------



## hdk77

My family is going to enjoy!

Pan Seared Petite Steak with an Olive Oil and Seasoning Rub 
Parmesan and Garlic Mashed Potatoes with Carmelized Onions
Oven Roasted Carrots Seasoned with Salt and Thyme.

I have made this for them before and they really liked it. I like making it because I like using diffrent knife cuts for the carrots to practice my knife skills. 
:chef:


----------



## firerose0801

I just got this amazing Russian cookbook, so tonight it will be beer and apple pork chops with sour cream braised new potatoes on the side.


----------



## gummy-bear

Last night was my birthday so the family and extended family (a small group of around 30) got together at a seafood restaurant. I had a dozen oysters and homemade cornbread. Delicious...


----------



## hdk77

Well happy birthday. I hope you had a good time.:roll:


----------



## gummy-bear

Thank you. We had a good time. And it isn't over yet. I'm about to start on my dips for my teenage party that is tomorrow. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## mikelm

Remember, Gummy Bear...

You promised us a description and pictures of your dips bash! :bounce:

And, Happy Birthday!

Mike :talk:


----------



## ninja_59

Tonite another rib steak like yesterday, 650 grams, and a glass of red wine, on the BBQ of course :smiles:


----------



## crimsonmist308

tonight it was oven baked beef ribs

take some beef ribs (with fat left on!) and marinated with a mixture
of chinese bbq sauce, hoisin sauce, thick soy sauce, garlic, and 
sriracha (thai hot sauce).

bake in a 300 degree oven for about an hour until cooked through
and tender.

place on a hot grill to carmelize/burn the outside. oooooh, yum!

worked out great with fresh white corn on the cob from the farmer's
market, slathered with parsley butter.


----------



## ninja_59

This is my supper tonite

New Potatoes,Green Beans and Ham Recipe | Recipezaar plus all my add ons included ( I will post my add ons tomorrow ), my home smells awesome









Heres my add ons too Carole s recipe:

Heres what I added to the recipe of Carole

1 kilo ( 2 lbs ) of toupie ham ( instead of 2 cups ).

125 grams of cocktail carrots, julienned

500 grams of yellow/green greenbeans

227 grams fresh mushrooms

8 red grelots patotoes ( cut in small pieces )

4 medium yellow onions ( chopped in the lenght )

2 brocoli heads + the steams cut in bite size pieces

1 bayleef, 1/4 teaspoon ( 2 ml ) each of these 3 spices ( thym, basil, oregano ).

2 cups of water, then

500 ml ( 16 onz ) of vegetable broth

3 garlic cloves ( whole, not minced )

Cooked on high for 5 hours.

PS Obviously, the vegetables are only added the last 90 minutes of cooking, tastes even better

Enjoy


----------



## ninja_59

Humm, gosh my simple meal was a delight, I know it seems simple etcc, but the taste is awesome


----------



## hdk77

Sometimes the simplest meals are the best meals. 
A lot of ingredients in one dish can over complicate things and it may have to much going on. (Sometimes) 
You'll have to tell me how you prepared that meal. I like to make simple meals for my family when time is of the essence.


----------



## ninja_59

Hi HDK77, you will see all the modifications I made, I had it again tonite, even tastier 

Simple but tasty


----------



## hdk77

Ok great. I can't wait to get the info so I can try it..:roll:


----------



## ninja_59

I just edited my post, enjoy


----------



## cibo

Since I have frozen fava beans in my fridge, I'm making a recipe I found on Gourmates.com:

2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
2 large garlic cloves, coarsely chopped
1/8 teaspoon dried crushed red pepper
1/2 pound Italian sausages, casings removed
1/4 cup dry white wine
1 3/4 cups chopped plum tomatoes
1 cup shelled fresh fava beans (from about 1 pound), blanched 3 minutes then peeled, or double-peeled frozen, thawed
3/4 pound fresh pasta sheets, cut as desired, or dried egg fettuccine
2 tablespoons finely grated Pecorino Romano cheese plus additional for passing

Basically combine all that in a pan, cook up some pasta. Mmmmm delish!


----------



## oregonyeti

A pretty simple dinner but really good.

Took all the skin off a whole chicken, spread a spicy bbq sauce on it, roasted it in the oven, and put raw bacon on it the last 15 minutes. Had some of that chicken on rice with peas on the side. There's leftovers for tomorrow. Yummy for an easy meal. I ate all the bacon tho  I'm just cooking for 1 (me).


----------



## oregonyeti

I thought this would turn out good but it turned out better than good, delicious. Something I made up.

2 T soybean oil
2 cloves garlic, chopped
1 t Penzey's "Turkish seasoning" which is made of S&P, cumin, oregano, paprika, sumac, hot pepper, and cilantro
1 can black-eyed peas, 15.5 0z, rinsed
About a cup of diced tomatoes (I used canned)
1 slice bacon, raw, cut into about 6 pieces
1 whole dried pasilla chile, cleaned and rinsed and broken up into 10 pieces or so
Juice of 1 Key lime (a small round one about the size of a golf ball)
1.5 cup cooked basmati rice

Heat the oil in a 2-3 qt sauce pan. Put in the chopped garlic about 2 minutes, stirring. Add the "Turkish seasoning" and let it sit a minute.

Add the blackeyed peas, the diced tomatoes, bacon, Pasilla chile and lime juice. Cook about 15 minutes on medium heat, uncovered. It should turn out to be beans in a thick sauce about like baked beans.

Spread the cooked rice on top, cover and cook another 15 minutes on medium, agitating the pan every 1-2 minutes. (My way of agitating was holding the handle and wiggling it back and forth).

Mix and serve. 

I doubt anybody here will follow my recipe but it might give a good idea or 2 of ways to make beans and rice.


----------



## ninja_59

For the past 3 days, three 1 kilo rib steaks, fantastic taste, and fresh vegetables

Tonite, a chicken lazagna, a bit of rest on beef


----------



## ninja_59

Ouff, its so darn hot in Montreal( I m not critisizing ), just that I will cook my lasagna on my BBQ & add fresh mushrooms









Have a great dinner tonite everyone, enjoy


----------



## oldschool1982

The DW and DD had open-faced Hot RB sands made from yesterdays supper leftovers and I had Red beans and rice with andoullie sausage that was part of the freezer cleanout today. Nice version there Yeti. Being in the southeast/mid-atlantic that recipe sure wouldn't fly but being as I love Pasilla chilies and key Lime in my southwest stuff it is a nice variation.:smiles:


----------



## oldschool1982

Tonight was a continuation of the freezer clean-up. Nothing to exciting. Found a nice flank so it was marinated some home-made Teriyaki, a bone in pork chop I cut from a rack and marinated in some NC BBQ sauce, a sirloin steak (both were odd ones left) I cut a couple weeks ago and aged. Unfortunately it was getting too much age (whatever Costco did and I added another 25 days) so it was part of the freezer clean.....

Some au gratin potatoes and Southern style green beans (simmered in pork stock form you guessed it....) were the sides.


Anyhow it was a decent pot luck steak and chop night. BTW the Sirloin, was outstanding and tennnnnnnder. Very nice flavor. The DD even loved it and I was afraid it would have been just a bit too much for her. She did go for seconds on both it and the teriyaki. 

Tomorrow is Pasta night. I've got some fresh pasta (tagliatelle) and either marinara or meat sauce I made a while back and threw in the freezer. Both those seem to hold up pretty well especially using the FoodSaver. 

Still have a week to go in getting things down to a more manageable state. That is considering we have two of them to clean out, freezers that is. I know there's allot of chicken, charros bean soup and sauces in there so it could get interesting. There's even a ham bone floating somewhere in there.:lips:

Not that anyone cares but the main reason for the clean out is it's now Hurricane season here and best to have little food in them should something like what happened in 2003 happen with'em full. The area was without power for over a week and we're still trying to swing that generator.  

Been stocking up on the less perishables so when winter comes it's the opposite. :crazy:


----------



## cakesbysarah

Last night I made Asian inspired fish sticks (to appease the kids, and me, all at the same time). I used rockfish, cut into thin strips, and coated it in a mix of: rice flour, Panko, toasted sesame seeds, garlic salt, pepper, and Chinese mustard powder. I used a sesame-ginger dressing for the dip, and they were awesome! Served with fried rice and BBQ pork.


----------



## ninja_59

Tonite, halal beef hot dogs & tzatziki sauce & french fries, nummers


----------



## scotra

Hi Folks,

Being counter seasonal in the southern hemisphere, and enjoying the start of a miiiild winter - Night before last was chicken thighs on a bed of sauteed onion, scattered with lemon and olives, then roasted after being basted with preserved-lemon infused chicken stock.

Last night was a simple vietnamese inspired stirfry of beef and veges - one day I'll learn that a home stirfry in the quantities I need turns into a stew every time, even on the bbq's work burner.

And this afternoon after soccer my daughter and I have turned out a butterscotch apple spice cake. (well, it's still in the oven). And my partner and I are going out to one of Brisbane's best restaurants with one of her old friends - hope it lives up to the reputation. 

Richard


----------



## [email protected]

This afternoon we are going out flying so I made dinner early ...
Leeks, potatoes and Gruyere Fritata. I did not have a fritata pan so I used my wok to do it the hard way...


----------



## ninja_59

Humm, that looks delicious [email protected]


Tonite another filet mignon , rather big 380 grams & a papillote of vegetables, dipping bernaise sauce, and one glass of red wine :smiles:


----------



## ninja_59

Tonite, plain hamburgers on the BBQ & french fries 

Have a nice dinner everyone & a nice evening


----------



## oldschool1982

Sunday supper was spinach and mushoom salad with a tomato, bleu cheese vinaigrette, home made cheese ravioli (again with the freezer) with meat sauce and asiago cheese bread. That was fresh. 

The evening snack was beef tacos, refired beans and some fresh cantelope melon. Weather here has been close to the 100's last three days so supper was the biggest meal we've had in a couple days. 

Taking a break from the freezer stuff so tomorrow is TK beef kebobs, steamed rice and steamed cauliflower. I'm sure the DD will want her's smothered in Velvetta....the cauliflower that is :look:


----------



## oregonyeti

Yum, homemade ravioli :lips:

Highs here have been 60-70, a cool wet Spring so far. I've taken advantage of that by having some dandelion greens from my back yard, freshest greens I can get right now, and they are good. I got some great suggestions:lips:


----------



## beetrootbrain

Tonight is bratwurst sausages fried with garlic and onions and a few chunks of courgette, then boiled in half a bottle of good quality beer. Just before serving pop in a handful of chopped parsley. 

Serve with tomato relish: onions, garlic, chillie sauce, chopped tomatoes and mashed or boiled potatoes.


----------



## oldschool1982

Even though it's getting dang near a 100 out there already, a big helping of an Italian Version of Beans'n'Greens........Pasta Fragioli with chopped Escarole. Extra spicy too:lips:


----------



## rpmcmurphy

i'm thinking about something I can grill up quickly. Not sure what yet though!


----------



## [email protected]

Is making a chicken/greens/lettuce salad from leftover KFC chicken pieces yesterday be considered cooking? That is what I am serving tonight...:roll:if I want DH to be lucky, he might have some pasta alfredo with that too?


----------



## ninja_59

To hot to cook inside tonite, so a papillotte ( mixed fresh vegetables wrapped in aluminum foil ) cooked on the BBQ


----------



## rpmcmurphy

said screw it and tried out a Brazillian BBQ place on Main st. in my town...told him to give me a taste of everything he had. Ended up with 18$ worth of some pretty good stuff.  

2.6 lbs worth to be exact, at 6.99 a lb. 

have about half left over for the love when she gets home later tonight. 

I took some pictures ill post in a bit.


----------



## oldschool1982

Took waaay longer than I wanted to accomplish a couple out door projects. Man was it hot! 96 in the shade!! These meds I'm on just don't like too much heat so it's the easy way out tonight.....Called in a Chinese Take out. The DW is picking it up on the way home from the DD's GirlScout meeting.


----------



## mezzaluna

I've got a couple of pork tenderloins marinating in olive oil, garlic, lemon juice and herbs (dry oregano and basil), salt and pepper. They'll go on the grill when DH calls to say he's on the way home. 30 minutes later they'll be grilled and rested, ready for dinner. The side will be simple asparagus. 

The leftover pork will either be used tomorrow in an Asian-style salad or frozen for use later in a salad or maybe a quick version of hot and sour soup.


----------



## shel

Yesterday I picked up a bottle of wonderful EVOO from Crete, and tonight I'm making a traditional Greek salad for dinner.

scb


----------



## rpmcmurphy

this was my last nights.....I'm young....it hasn't caught up to me.....YET.  



























I'm very lucky in that I live in a very very small, very diverse town. Old-school main street with the following restaurants within a few hundred (yep, hundred) feet....
2 polish/easter european restaurants/takeout. 
2 brazilian
1 REALLY good mexican
1 Italian
1 amazing pizza place
1 South American.....supermarket 
2 seperate polish/belarusian provisions/deli's 
1 thai
2 chinese

and I'm probably forgeting the rest.....

AND my taxes are suuppppppper low.  sure its an old town, with no room for McMansions and all houses are 70+ years old, and its ethnic...but I can also leave my doors open, never lock my car, and walk to a kick-butt main street.


----------



## miraz

I've just joined the site - this looks like a fun thread....

Sunday's tally in the kitchen

Put a load of beef bones onto simmer to make a brown stock - still simmering 18 hours later.
Began curing a couple of pieces of pork belly to make bacon
Put the spare ribs from the bellies in a marinade of red wine, garlic and mustard for dinner later in the week

Seared Scallops served on roundels of confit tomato and a fennel puree with a little orange-butter sauce

Slow cooked shoulder of lamb stuffed with garlic, rosemary and lemon, boulangere potatoes, honey-cardamom roasted parsnips and carrots.

Sticky date pudding with butterscotch sauce and cream.

Good winter food!


----------



## rpmcmurphy

some flank steak and orangemaple chicken last night.....

night before some decent (for what I can get) filets.....


----------



## oldschool1982

RP,

I gotta say I enjoy watching your enthusiasm with the food you do. As Chef's we do so much of the intricate stuff over our careers on day to day basis that often times we just go for the simple approach and often it's sometimes too simple. For me I have gotten more into the comfort stuff for the home with a great deal less focus on what I would serve in the restaurant. 

In all honesty it's more of a self-preservation approach since If I cooked at home that way I would in the restaurant....We'd all weigh 400lbs or be dead from cardio issues here.

Still the point is keep up the efforts. Nice to see.:chef:


----------



## ninja_59

Tonite was a simple B.LT sandwich, just loved the taste of it, after all this meat


----------



## ninja_59

Just had supper, chicken & tzatziki sauce, on the BBQ, awesome


----------



## beetrootbrain

Sushi - i have had cravings for it for about a week now and gave in. It was pricy but well worth it!


----------



## rpmcmurphy

thanks, however enthusiasm leads to obsessiveness sometimes so I have to throttle it haha. 

my biggest problem is coming up with ideas/meals to cook. I'd love to get emailed a menu to cook every day....since I feel I haven't experienced a lot of food although ive traveled all over the world, I'm just not creative in thinking of meals to cook. For instance, tonight, no clue what I'm going to cook. haha. maybe just pasta.


----------



## [email protected]

This is what we had for dinner last night: Pan Seared Steak Rolls by Chef Martin Yan --


----------



## ninja_59

@ elizabethbryce @, what a feast, I m hungry now


----------



## evangelo

Wow! All of these posts are amazing! I can't wait to try cooking some of these!

Today, I cooked some simple meals I can eat over the next couple days:

Japanese Style Curry with Brown Rice
Spaghetti with Chicken, Garlic, and Onion in a Red Sauce
Simple Chicken Stir Fry over Brown Rice


----------



## rpmcmurphy

grilled up a jerk pork tenderloin from Webers grilling cookbook yesterday, came out pretty good. Some veggies and some corn.



















Laurie made some pasta salad for some bridal shower thing earlier in the day that came out really good too so we ate that too...

we also discovered that Bogles Sauv. Blanc. is cheap...and good.


----------



## ninja_59

Tonite, one kilo of baby back ribs in my crockpot, to humid even for the BBQ







, and coldslaw, and cold ones


----------



## [email protected]

I made Penne Rustica the other day but I found out that I have no penne pasta in my pantry so I just used twisted macaroni instead...:crazy:


----------



## [email protected]

Tonight after coming home from volunteering to help bag sands in a town on the other side of the Mississippi, I thought I will cooking substantial for my husband. I made sausage meat and leek tart:

then for dessert, I gave him Caramel Coffee Cake:

a close up...


----------



## tessa

with a red wine gravy mashed potatoe and peas and extra saute onion and garlic
we didnt cook it , i have been feeling a bit flat with having another stupid cold at the moment so Bruce went down to the local roast hut and picked up dinner, because i sure didnt feel like cooking tonight


----------



## rpmcmurphy

today I did the weekly "go to Barnes and Noble, get a bunch of books, and copy recipes from" today....

Made a potato "ravioli" out of Jean-Georges book...and Black Pepper Tagliatelle with Parsnips and Pancetta...came out..."eh" but fiance loved it..



















the potato raviolis were actually pretty good...the filling was great.....I used some shitaki mushrooms, garlic, shallots, fresh thyme and fresh parsley, sauteed in some butter, then put it in the food processor for a couple of pulses. I realized I need to get a better mandolin, mine is a hand-me-down that doesn't cut "even" thickness, but still managed to get the potatoes thin enough.

Friday for Lunch, I ate at Gramercy Tavern, and I just got depressed as I'll never be able to cook a single plate of food that **** good, ever.

You guys know about my seafood "thing" well, if you've ever eaten at gramercy there isn't really a dish without seafood. I had lemon risotto with clams and with a celery root puree , that was....amazing.....for seconds I had sirloin with short rib ravioli and snap peas....again, pretty simple, but ****....just amazing. dessert was the chocolate bread putting.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Oh yeah, on friday night I made some kinda-quesadillas.

I found this japapeno flat bread at the market, cut up and seasoned some chicken, sauteed with peppers onions, put on the flatbread, covered in cheese and grilled, kinda like a quesadilla/panini ?

in any case...it was pretty **** good.





































tonight, I need a simple "wow" dish....something along the lines of the roasted chicken i did the other night....I might braise some short-ribs...and give a try at risotto.


----------



## oldschool1982

Dang RP! We have that exact same fire pit. :lol: Although the grilling is done either with a Weber Kettle or a Jenn-Air gas. By the way I had a shirt like that......in 1983.:blush::lol::lol::lol: JUST KIDDING. It's the rum and coke talking.:look: Nice quesadillas though!:lips:

We lost the fridge over the weekend. Only a frickin year old too and I can't begin to describe what was in there but I will say we just made a trip to Costco was half of the contents. The other half was stuff that will take the better part of a year to replace

Anyhow we raided the shed fridge and we had BBQ'd chicken (legs and thighs was all that was available. Luckily I had to throw the over-flow in it. Good thing I usually keep a back up of frozen stuff just in-case.  We did start replacing things and while at the store the local farm was just delivering corn on the cob (10 for 3 bucks) the musk melons just arrived earlier and we had some couscous in the pantry. That was seasoned with curry and some pink lentils added for texture. 

Chicken was good. It was from the recent Costco visit placed. Good flavor but unfortunately the Since the "Special BBQ" died with the fridge we had to settle on some doctored up Cattleman's . First time I've bought Q for use at the house in well over 10 years:blush:


----------



## oldschool1982

Because of the school meals when we were in KC, the DD was accustomed to eating those wonderful french toast sticks that are served and we've had the most difficult time getting her to eat the real thing.

So this morning I treated her to some real french toast (or should I say convinced her to try some). Had a very nice French Batard and chopped pecans in the freezer when it broke down so it all became Pecan French toast with maple syrup and breakfast sausages. I cut the bread on a huge bias and she actually ate almost two full pieces.

Dinner tonight is chicken burritos, fresh refrieds and steamed rice. :lips:


----------



## sheffy

W had home made chicken tikka at lunch time and tonight I am using the carcas to make chicken broth which we will eat with crusty bread.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Rum and Coke? look down and check for a tampon string will ya? 

the fire pit was a "freebie" anniversary gift for working for "the man" for 5 years.....it was that or a cheesy watch or some other B.S. Surprisingly I use it nightly!


----------



## oregonyeti

Heyyyyyyyyyyyy

I hope this is all in fun. If not, please quit it. My virgin ears!!!


----------



## oldschool1982

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Well??????? It was rum and coke or nuttin cuz I didn't want to have to head out to the shed to refill the pitcher from the keg. After the week I'd had I just wasn't ready to quit.  Plus that 100ft hobble (round trip to the shed from my chair:look was more than I cared to take for a beer...... no matter how good it tasted.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

to steer it back on topic....having a huge bbq tomorrow...bout 100ish people.....on the menu is

2 kegs of crap beer (hey, all beer is crap to me, I don't drink the stuff) 
burgers, hot dogs
sausage peppers
swedish meatballs
ziti
corn (jersey white is just starting to come out) 
baked beans 
wings
mac - potato salad
cold pasta salad....


----------



## oregonyeti

New Jersey corn rocks!! Got any local tomatoes yet? NJ is truly the Garden State despite its reputation among some that's based on the NYC suburbs.

I lived in southern NJ, home of some of the best produce there is.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

some tomatoes.....and the corn isnt GREAT yet.....

hammonton NJ, blueberry capital of the world. 

I live smack in the middle.....new brunswickish.


----------



## oldschool1982

Tomorrow we have a party at the neighbors. Not sure what we're bringing yet. I did pick up some wings and may do those. Still have a couple slabs of ribs out in the shed and some smoked shoulder as well but all outta sauce so..... It may be the simple out. 

Then we have the cousin and his family from the other side of town over on Sat. That'll be a Rollato for apps and then Blackened Chicken on the grill. Their bringing some burgers.

Finally on Sunday, our neighbor from KC is doing some contracted Physician work at a Hospital in DC so he's gonna be by in the afternoon. Got some very nice strip steaks for his visit. Still deciding on the sides for all of the events. Again the KISS theory may be the best theory of all.:beer: Corn! Forgot about that. Stuff we picked up yesterday was outstanding. Tomatoes have gotten a bit expensive hereRoma's were 3.80lb, slicers were 4.20 and clusters were 4.80. Not sure the origin but the local stuff has been coming in for about a week. Unless it's a tomato for a sand the prices are gonna keep us from any real side dish until they come down. Didn't realize that about NJ. Like was mentioned it's always a suburb of NYC in most minds, mine included.:blush: 

Shame about the dislike of beer then again that leaves more for the rest of us. Hehehe For me it's all dictated by the mood. Kinda like to old saying of "Beer is dear and wine is fine but liquors quicker"

Just a humble opinion but there's nothing wrong with a post straying every now and then. Gives it some character and breaks things up. Some of the side comments can be more fun or interesting than the thread is from time to time too. From the dealings I've had with Suzanne (the author of the thread) I'd like to say I'm sure of it but just in case I hope she feels the same way.:smiles: 

Ya'll have a great 4th!


----------



## sheffy

Today we are having Jersey Royal new potatoes , broad beans, brocoli and macaral fillets with ginger , garlic and lemon followed by fresh fruit salad for lunch and for tea we are having homemade cream of chicken soup, ciabatta bread and for dessert we will have plain yogurt with chopped apricots, raisins, walnuts and honey stirred into it.


----------



## sheffy

Just to add to the post I did yesterday. The macarel I cooked for us was horrible. I decided to fry in olive oil with garlic and ginger and add lemon juice. Yuk! Never again!


----------



## cwl

Hi guys ! i'm kinda new to this thread and would love to post some pictures of my meals, unfortunately, i cant seem to find an option for me to add an image..any help would be appreciated thanks !


----------



## [email protected]

Dinner: King Prawn Pancetta Fried Rice


----------



## ninja_59

So humid here, no cooking, I m picking up a pizza from the restaurant & one cola


----------



## ninja_59

Hi
I sent u a pm message explaining how to


----------



## tastygourmet

Heirloom tomatoes with real buffalo mozz. fresh basil chiffonade and queen creek extra virgin olive oil a splash of balsamic kosher salt and fresh ground pepper....watermelon radish garnish.
pan sauteed halibut with a vigoner dill buerre blanc, lots of fresh baby veggies...briefly blanched then pan sauteed in butter lemon and lots of pepper
chocolate chip cookies for dessert... (marthas cakey ones... I tweaked them or bastardized them as my ex husband used to call my inability to stick to a recipe), added more butter and more sugar.


----------



## tastygourmet

misspelt the wine varietal it is viognier


----------



## tastygourmet

misspelt the wine varietal....it is viognier.


----------



## oldschool1982

Tonight we took a pounding weather wise and the air was so thick you could cut it with a knife so we followed Ninja's lead from the other night. Papa John's 3 with 3 for 7 each. In fact because I lost my appetite with the duck and cover drill we had to perform halfway through my second piece (bad medicine night too) I just fired down a slice loaded with some sliced jalps for a little extra umph. All in all it's not a bad deal the 3 for 21 bucks. We each get what we like and have leftovers too and since the DW is taking the DD to work with her tomorrow I have breakfast covered. 

Nuttin better than cold pizza (or lasagne) for breakfast. Too bad we don't have any lasagne.


----------



## heritage fare

I made pan seared pork tenderloin medalions in a red wine sauce, served with baked sweet potatoes and baby peas. I'm usually pretty much a chicken cooking girl, but the more relaxed summer pace affords me some extra time to think and add some variety to our meals.


----------



## tessa

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

tonight im going to do warm winter food, we are going to have a lamb casserole not sure if i want to do an apricot and walnut style or a vegetable and red wine reduction style with israeli couscous and then going to have a freshmade apple pie for dessert. that should make my darling man whos been sick with a cold feel a bit better

im so envious of you all enjoying summer at the moment, its winter here and im just so over it i hate being cold


----------



## tastygourmet

its so hard to believe its winter down under, seems like it would always be idyllic there. 
Your dinner sounds fantastic... I love lamb and apple pie is a fave...your man is lucky!!!!

Tonight for a customer I made: Yo Mamas Veggie Beef Soup, Linguinine with fresh clams and lots of garlic and butter and parsley, fried chicken, a butter lettuce salad with a great goat cheese, red onion and nectarines, and pizza...margarita and with pepperoni. Alot of food... I don't go back to them until Sunday.

When I got home I made sauteed peaches and bananas with brown sugar and butter and meyers dark rum for my daughter and her boyfriend. It stormed tonight in the desert, our first monsoon of the season...awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miraz

It's nice to get cold enough weather down here to justify cooking northern hemisphere winter dishes...mind you it's a bit marginal the temp doesn't really get down to freezing point even in mid-winter, it just feels colder because none of the buildings have proper heating systems

Slow braised shoulder of goat is one the menu tonight, it's been simmering gently in the oven for nearly 5 hours now with sofrito, red wine, tomato, saffron, chorizo and a couple of heads of garlic. The other oven has a beef rib roast that is cooking for 24 hours @ 60 celsius for tomorrow night....the combined smell is just indescribable.

Winter isn't exactly grim down here, especially as we've got pods of migrating whales passing by at the moment...








rack of


----------



## tessa

its been really cold here the last few days between 0- 4 degrees celcius, i have had ice on my car windows and roof the last couple of days , and on wednesday i had the fire burning all day long just coudlnt get warmed up
but dinner tonight was a good warmupmeal , i ended up doing a morrocon dish with apricots, sultanas and couscous

mind you Miraz , thats the difference between nz and aus weather wise, we get all the cold stuff and the rain and unfortunatly you guys miss out on the rain a bit dont you


----------



## oldschool1982

Taught the DD and DW on how to make BST (bacon, spinach and tomato) wraps for lunch. They had those; New product in the area- Colemans bacon I thought we'd give a try, not bad, baby leaf spinach and Hanover Tomatoes which have started arriving in the stores. Gave Dukes mayo a try for the very first time. Typically it's Hellmans. Had only two wraps left so I had the traditional BLT on toasted Ciabatta. Finished off the last of the Loaded Baked potato salad we mad last Sat and some marinated Cucumber and carrot salad. 

Dinner was simple too. Italian beef sand on french bread. I made the DD and DW's with some Jarlsburg that the DD picked out at the store yesterday and sides were mac and cheese and green beans with bacon bits. 

Tomorrow the DD is off to the Great Wolf Lodge with some friends so It's a night out on the town of dinner and a movie. Have a $50 meal card at Olive Garden so, hey it's free so I ain't complaining regardless of the food it's FREE!


----------



## tessa

Bruce has been unwell with a dreadful cold, so i made him my feel good soup yesterday, a chicken, vegetable and noodle soup with garlic and chilli, fresh herbs and good chicken stock for lunch 
Last night i made slow roasted beef , seasoned it with garlic, black pepper, salt, a mix of herbs and olive oil and served it with a really nice dark jus lie, roasted potatoes, kumera, pumpkin, onions, and parsnips mmmmmmmmmm it was so good .... real comfort food on a cold night
this morning it was a cooked breaky kind of day roasted tomatoes, roasted mushrooms, grilled bacon, chicken sausage, sauted left over potatoes and kumera from last night, poached eggs, and whole grain toast. very filling and lasting the whole day and good on a cold sunday morning.
Tonight its going to be home made hamburgers, with gourmet lettuce, tomatoes, onions, blue cheese, bacon,beetroot.great quality minced beef and tomato salsa with left over apple pie for dessert

really easy simple but very wholesome food, that is always great when its cold


----------



## teamfat

Tonight's dinner wasn't really that special, I just grilled some chicken breasts and some portabella caps. A piccata like sauce that I mentioned in the grilling chicken thread went on the breasts, the 'shrooms were diced and put on a green salad with some tomato, bell pepper and grated cheese.

What I liked most about the meal was that I managed to eat it. A few days ago I had a nice big sandwich with this leftovber smoked salmon spread and some various other things on it. I need to start labeling leftovers. Since shortly after I ate that sandwich, any sort of food-like substance that I've tried to ingest has beaten a hasty retreat to one exit or another. I'll spare you any details, but it is nice to be able to eat again.

mjb.


----------



## oldschool1982

We scrapped the Olive Garden meal tonight. There was too much of why we got the 50.00 card for in the first place.................. a 45minute wait with 20 empty tables. Not going thru that Charlie Foxtrot again....free or not. Anyhow the DD is the reason we go there so since she wasn't with us I decided to go to a very nice place. I'm actually going to post it in the Restaurant Dining experiences forum so look in there for the post if ya'll wish.


----------



## phatch

I had smoked spare ribs, a cucumber salad with capers and shallots and roasted potatoes with garlic, lemon and rosemary.

Leftover Birthday (son's) cake for desert. 

Sunday suppers are supposed to be cooked by the kids, each one taking a turn on consecutive Sundays. They set the menu and I help them through it. Today was the 7 year old's turn. He helped pull off silverskin from the ribs,, slathered them and rubbed them with the spices. He cut cucumbers and prepped the potatoes. He's quite small for his age so some things were out of reach or to big to deal with, but it was good. 

Phil


----------



## dmt

We were going to grill Tri-Tips, but since the monsoon storms rolled in a bit early during the day (before 4:00 pm) "Plan B" went into effect...

Plan B = a simple stew, with the Tri-Tip cubed up and braised in a flour reux, with potato chunks and sliced carrots added (with some water) to make a nice gravy/meat/veggie mix.

Plain old meat and potato fare tonight.

One thing that has really made a difference in the overall taste of this dish is that in the past, minimal seasoning (salt, fresh ground pepper, a bit of garlid and onion powder) was added during the cooking, and then after plating, a few dashes of Worchestershire sauce was added.

Now, however, we add the Worchestershire in at the same time as the rest of the seasoning. The result is a much more subdued and complimentary taste, fully infused in the meat, potatos, and carrots, as opposed to a harshish overlay.

I know this ain't rocket science to the pros around here, who've had years of laboring and experimenting in the kitchen, but it's a new way of thinking to our house.

After 30 some odd years of making things the same way, just because Mom/Grandma/Great-Grandma always did it that way, it's fun to cook outside the box...

And I thank the collective brain trust of Chef Talk for the nudge to try things differently.


----------



## tessa

so what are Tri tips??


----------



## dmt

I guess the best explaination comes from here...

Tri-tip - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's a fairly tender cut of beef (well to me, anyway), and is so much better in stew and hash than what is commonly (in our area) called "stew meat" (round or shank steak).

No gristle or fatty deposits, but not as delectable as tenderloin...


----------



## tessa

our meat cuts are different here

heres a link to see how they differ from the usa

*www.beeflambnz.co.nz/cookingTips/meatCuts.html*


----------



## dmt

Well, I'm guessing that the Tri-tips are coming out of the New Zealand designations of "flank skirt", or "thick flank".

Need a butcher in here to tell us exactly where the equator makes this differentiation...


----------



## ninja_59

I know I eat late ( midnight ) but humm humm , I just finished my supper, what a delight it was , greek pork souvlakies, patotoes & greek salad ( with feta cheese ).


----------



## tessa

thanks to the pizza sauce thread that is onhere at the moment it gave me a craving for homemade pizza, so i have made a pizza for our dinner later on tonight, its got a tomato and basil sauce, with garlic salami, semi dried tomatoes, smoked onion, smoked garlic, lemon infused olives, fresh tomato, mushrooms, and mozzarella

for breakfast it was a ham and cheese grilled sammy 
and crackers ,peanutbutter, tomato, and cottage cheese with italian herbs for lunch


----------



## teamfat

Regarding the tri-tip, based on the diagram that tessa pointed out, the tri-tip comes from that unamed grey area below the sirloin and above the flank.

And tessa, fresh tomatoes in the middle of winter??

mjb.


----------



## tessa

yeah they are hothouse grown but thats ok they are very cheap at the moment too which is really surprising , in my great vege shop just around the corner from me they are selling for about 3.99$nz which is about $7us for a kilo/2.2lbs normally they are upto about 9$nzkilo/2.2lbs which is about $12us^wards at this time of year, and seeing as they are one of my favourites im ok about buying them even though its not the right season
i got some softer ones ... about a lb worth for less than a $1.50 nz as well which were perfect for cooking down and pureeing, so my pizza is just buzzing with vit C and lycopene :lips:


----------



## gummy-bear

I got to wake up and have homemade kolaches, how delicious.


----------



## bikerpoohbear

Today is going to be a BBQ day. I have not gone to the store yet, but I'm thinking slow cooked ribs.


----------



## shel

This morning I'll have a fresh brioche with lightly salted butter from Normandy and fresh ground French roast coffee from one of the local coffee roasters (Peet's).

Last night I had a small plate of pasta with home made sauce containing some Gypsy peppers and Tuscan tomatoes and a salad of baby red romaine leaves, Gorgonzola Piccante, and balsamic vinaigrette.

scb


----------



## rpmcmurphy

last night had some people over for dinner, dry-aged strip steaks potatoes and carrots, a grilled peach and prosciutto salad some mandarin orange cake for dessert.....


----------



## ninja_59

Tonite its a rib steak ( 800 gr ) & papillotte of mixed vegetables


----------



## rpmcmurphy

yesterday some fresh fruit and a Jamie Oliver raw beet & pear salad with lemon oil dressing and feta and a couple of slices of jersey tomato in a whole wheat half-a-pita. 



this morning, small spinach and feta omelet and some fresh squeezed OJ.


----------



## ninja_59

Yesterday was a feast on the BBQ, veal ribs with coldslaw & rice, humm, what a delight :lips:


----------



## rpmcmurphy

tonight im going to make a grilled jersey corn and jersey tomato salsa on a tortilla (i'm still breaking my stomach back in from detoxing) and my fiance is making pizza margarhita with the new pizza stone.


----------



## pkgigharbor

Last night we had Alder planked coho salmon with a saffron aioli, grilled zucchinni and assorted peppers. 

Tonight, grilled Ahi with a mango cilantro salsa.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

nothing special, since I'm coming off the detox, just ate some fruit and fresh squeezed orange juice on saturday, saturday night had a raw beet and pear salad with lemon oil dressing and feta and a jersey tomato in a whole wheat pita.

today had a fresh egg omelet with spinach and feta and then made a corn salsa. Fiance made a pizza for herself.










(it was lightening/thunderstorming out so had to "grill" improvise)


----------



## oregonyeti

looks like the pita barfed.

But seriously, that looks yum :roll:


----------



## rpmcmurphy

BDL's classic caesar salad for din din tonight...










see it all here...
http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/recip...tml#post231938


----------



## kyozero

Tonight I had two tuna steaks. I thawed them then baked at 400*F in glassware with a covering of extra virgin olive oil, thyme, mediterranean sea salt, lemon, and pepper. I whisked that mix up and coated both sides and let the rest boil in the dish around it. I served it over wheat rotini. It seemed to work out well 

-Kyo


----------



## miketruter

I am so excited! My wife and I have been invited to an evening of fine dining - a five course meal- tonight, at 7:30pm. Coronation are in the process of moving to a new premises in Claremont and I am involved from the IT perspective. The new Canteen has been kitted out and we are to be the first people served from it. I will report back on the event in tomorrow's posting on my blog. I hope to chat to our new Chef as well. I have been asked by Coronation to take photos of the event so 'watch this space for more'.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## chrose

Last night was the first time in awhile I cooked anything worty of mention. Grilled Tuna steaks with Green Olive vinaigrette, Quinoa with Queso Fresco marinated in Truffle and Pumpkin seed oil, black pepper and sea salt. Steamed garden fresh beans.
Having it for lunch too!

The night before was just Chorizo tacos with queso fresco and tomatilla, tequila, avocado salsa. It wasn't until the next day that I realized I forgot the Cilantro! No wonder it tasted like something was missing!


----------



## shel

This morning it was a simple breakfast: a French baguette fresh and warm from the oven with some lightly salted Beurre D'Isigny, fresh brewed *Las Hermanas* Nicaraguan coffee, and some fresh squeezed organic grapefruit juice with lots of pulp served at just the right temperature. Simple but delicious.

shel


----------



## ninja_59

My supper tonite was very good but very unhealthy, what the heck its only twice a year 

A double poutine & double sauce & cheese, I did love it though


----------



## oldschool1982

Had a slight dilemma tonight. Seems that we forgot about a turkey in the freezer out in the shed and found it the other day. I pulled it out of the freezer and forgot it again. Definitely needed to be cooked today. We ended up rubbing it down with some Penzey's SW spice mix and roasted it off. So......what started out as Sloppy Joe's and green bean casserole turned into roast turkey sands on Ecce Panis French bread and a Green Pepper, tomato and basil salad for me and the same sand with the green bean casserole for the DW and DD. Added some nice fresh local peach slices to the DD's plate to round off her meal.

Gotta say our local Ukrop's has been doing an exemplary job in bringing in local produce as well as baking the Ecce Panis breads in smaller batches. As far as the bread goes...It's one of those if you don't get it before 1pm you don't get it.

Made some fresh TK (teriyaki) marinade for tomorrow nights dinner and I was finally able to cut up that Top Sirloin we bought from Costco a couple weeks ago (I mentioned it in another post). So we're having those steaks marinated and some local bi-color sweet corn and either rice or Twice baked 'taters for dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## oldschool1982

As I stated in the last post, tonights dinner was Teriyaki steaks and twice baked potatoes. For those of you that are old enough or have been around the industry for more than 20 years.... The steak and potato are exactly the same items that Cork'n'Cleaver (Chart House) once served on their menu. :look::lips: The extra 3 weeks of age on the meat didn't hurt either. All three were a perfect rare, were very tender and had a great flavor too. Bought a new camera last week to replace the old one and I just had to try it out. So I snapped a couple pics for ya'll to see. Sorry I didn't get a pic to show temp after we sat down but I just didn't want to move to get the camera.:blush:









Just out of the marinade.









On the plate are the steak topped with a mushroom blend of button and shiitaki's glazed in reduced Teriyaki sauce dusted with sesame seeds (the mush and seeds are not standard issue C'n'C)









Just a view of all three. One for me, one for the DW and one for the DD.


----------



## ninja_59

@ Oldschool1982 , magnificent pictures









My simple supper ( dinner ) tonite is halal hot dogs on the BBQ


----------



## oldschool1982

That's a double thanks Ninja. One for the compliment and the other for the....well....for the other compliment. We also had Bi-color corn on the cob as well but I like a clean and uncluttered plate even at home. Plus I didn't take a picture of the corn because every hopefully knows what a cob of corn looks like.

On a side note the DD bought a cook book last year at her schools book fair. It was entitled the Fairies Cook Book Fairies Cookbook, Barbara Beery, Book - Barnes & Noble

She made Fancy Fairy Cakes and Petal Punch for our dessert after Sunday Supper today.
I had hoped to post pictures of the items since they looked outstanding, and I'm not just saying that because she's my daughter. 
Unfortunately I had trouble editing the pics and they were lost. There will be a next time though. 
I didn't help her a lick in the kitchen except when it came time to make the self-rising cake flour. Both the DD and DW were at a loss on that one. Anyhow at 9 years old she shows promise. Too bad she'll not follow in my foot steps but rather in her Mothers. Well hopefully at least. Then again what ever she's happy in will work for me. Although it's still nice to see and experience her efforts and know that she'll be able to hold her own in a kitchen some day.


----------



## oregonyeti

I'd lick the plates after dinner :smiles:


----------



## ninja_59

@ Oldschool1982 you are more than welcomed, you are a true chef









Thank you for my humble postings


----------



## ninja_59

It was so good the other day, so I went to my butcher again & bought 1 kilo of veal ribs, I ll make my marinade & let them marinate 4 to 5 hours, veal is so tender, I cant wait, served wild coldslaw & a cold beer









My supper was delicious last nite, the veal was tender & tasty, next time I ll marinate the ribs 3 days , like I do for pork, thats the fall off the bone method


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Made the Caldo de Pollo from the recipes section 










http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/recip...rt-food-2.html


----------



## rpmcmurphy

beet and goat cheese salad and then just a side salad with greens, sliced beets, cucumbers, and some evoo and lemon s&p.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Fiance made a sort of Caldo de Verde (Portuguese cabbage soup) she made it with chicken stock instead of water.....came out great. We had to use up our leftover cabbage from the Caldo de Pollo!

basically cabbage potatoes chorizo some onion a tad bit of garlic.

She was trying to register to post herself, but it's giving her an error for every username she tries so I'll post it.




























her reaction for not being able to register tonight (she was pretty excited she used the big kids knife today and did VERY VERY well, except for the nails getting in the way...)


----------



## oregonyeti

Portuguese Caldo Verde yum!!

As I have heard, it's made with Galician cabbage, which isn't available here. I used collard greens for the greens and it was superb! But then I love collards in almost any dish.


----------



## ninja_59

Just bought marinated chicken breasts from my butcher, maroccan chicken & fresh merguez and roma tomatoes.

I ll make a kabob and serve it on pita with a little bit of mayonnaise. 

A great BBQ tonite :smiles:


----------



## mezzaluna

I happened to see America's Test Kitchen (that's Cook's Illustrated on PBS) this past weekend. They used the lasagne noodles you don't boil to make easy manicotti. Soak the noodles in boiling water for 5 minutes (mine needed more like 10). Pat dry. Position them with the short end toward you, then schmear a mixture of ricotta, parmesan, herbs, and egg on 3/4 of the noodle. Roll up from the bottom and place in a baking pan in which you've put 1/2 inch of tomato sauce. Cover the rolls completely with sauce, cover the pan, and bake at 375 for 40 minutes. The moisture from the sauce helps cook the noodles the rest of the way. Uncover, then sprinkle with cheese and bake another 10 minutes.

I made some with shredded chicken breast, which I had leftover. I had more than enough (16 rolls!) for our dinner, so I packed four containers of two rolls each for my mother-in-law.


----------



## ahm

am going to clerfy soon 

please wait


----------



## ninja_59

!!!!!!!


I dont get it


----------



## miraz

Have a great time, let us know when you get back?


----------



## ninja_59

Tonite ( in 1 hr or more ( its 10: 10 pm right now )) ), its souvlakis, in pita bread with tomatoes, onions, lettuce, cucumbers & tzatziki sauce 

I cant wait for this greek delight


----------



## praties

Tonight, ratatouille with zucchini, Japanese eggplant, green pepper, garlic, Walla Walla sweet onions, fresh tarragon/marjoram/basil. The only thing unfresh is the *#&#& tomato. The ones I bought were mealy when I peeled them and didn't have enough juice. Guess I'll have to wait until the ones in our own garden are ready to do it up right.

ETA: Oh! And I may throw a little basalmic vinegar in at the last minute with the fresh herbs. Maybe.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Mushroom (porcini) risotto with some left over sugar snap peas.


----------



## praties

I'm not sure if this even qualifies, but it sounds good right now! Lunch - a few slices of Irish 'Blarney Castle' cheese with some cold red grapes.

Dinner - leftover ratatouille (now that it's had time to consider it's fate, it should be better) with toasted sourdough French bread, garlicked up a bit and broiled with some parmesan on top.


----------



## oregonyeti

Sounds good, Praties.

Hey, your name got my scrabble mind going. those letters can make "parties", pirates", "pastries" (if there's an open S), and probably more.


----------



## praties

A fellow Scrabbler??!?!? Do you like crosswords, too? 

And the ratatouille was much better the second time around.


----------



## oregonyeti

I play at isc.ro and scrabulous.com. I need a scrabble fix just about every day. Started at Playsite, then games.com, then atari, and now new ones.


----------



## tessa

i had a home made bagel (we made them at school ) i so dont want to eat bought ones again , man this was good, with a mediterrainen style cream cheese and cold meat loaf

i have been so busy all day i really coudlnt be botherd cooking a proper meal


----------



## praties

Is Scrabulous still going? I took a look at it once, but I use Linux and.... I was thinking about giving the one on Pogo a try.

Tonight--broiled sweet Italian sausages on a bed of sauteed sweet onions and peppers, a mix of whatever veg is in the fridge steamed and tossed with butter and a tossed salad with a basil vinaigrette.


----------



## ninja_59

I fell for pork souvlakis again ( dijon & honey, to experiment with







) for later on tonite ( its 7 35 pm E.T. right now ), around 9 or 10 pm.

Was to lazy to make my tzatziki sauce, so I bought already made


----------



## ninja_59

Humm, my supper was a pure delight, I will try too measure the exact quantitees I used, ( and post it here on cheftalk.com ) honey & dijon is a fantastic match ( I know all you great chefs here, laready know this combination, but its new to me ( I am not a pro )))


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Seared duck breast, parsnip puree and asparagus and a little mango sorbet and vanilla ice cream for dessert










as usual i took LOTs of pictures here...
http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/food-...asparagus.html


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Decided to eat out tonight....


















*Chiles Rellenos *
Stuffed Poblano Peppers Stuff with Oaxacan cheese in traditional Salsa.........

and a mexican coke.

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/resta...-river-nj.html


----------



## oregonyeti

I love chile rellenos. Some of the best I have ever had are a few blocks away . . . Rigobertos


----------



## tessa

we are having fresh foccacia bread that i made today in class, with venison sausages, a green bean, tomato and avocado salad , super easy , its been a rough day


----------



## beetrootbrain

*German Currywurst 
*

*Ingredients:*


2 (15 ounce) cans tomato sauce
3 tablespoons chili sauce
1 good-sized chopped onion, sauteed
1 pound bratwurst or sausage of your choice
3 Tablespoons honey
 1 teaspoon ground black pepper
2 Cloves Garlic (diced)
1 Tablespoon paprika
Curry Powder to Taste
Preheat oven to Broil/Grill for cooking sausages. Sausages can be sauteed or barbequed as well. 
2. Pour tomato sauce into a large saucepan, then stir all the other ingredients except for the curry powder and the sausage. Let simmer over medium heat for about 20-30 minutes after bringing to a boil. 
3. Meanwhile, broil/grill sausage for 3 to 4 minutes each side, or until cooked through. Slice into pieces 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch thick. 
4. Pour tomato sauce mixture over sausage, then sprinkle all with paprika and curry powder and serve. It is best to let each person decide how much curry powder they want so be sure to set some extra powder out on the table. Serve with french fries and rolls.


----------



## oldschool1982

Well after a week of hitting a couple my old Chicago haunts for "comfort" foods we decided to do dinner at home the last couple nights. As much as I do enjoy the Greek Islands, White Castle, Portillo's, Giordano's and a couple of the Greek owned Coffee Shops (names like Omega)we stopped at for breakfast it's nice to eat home cooking again.

We have been doing a weekly menu here for some time and were able to just pick up where we left off when we had to leave. 

So we had Angel Hair Pasta with meat sauce, garlic bread and salad on Thursday night, Open faced turkey sands last night and Jaeger Schnitzel with sauteed yellow squash tonight. Tomorrow is Chicken Piccatta with buttered noodles and broccoli for lunch and Pot-Luck for dinner.


----------



## shel

Very light, early dinner t'nite. A Gravenstein apple freshly plucked from the tree in the back yard and a couple of pieces of cheese - Fiscalini Farmstead cheddar and Montagnolo blue. Hit the spot! Oh, almost forgot - a couple of thick slices of Fra'Mani Salame Gentile


scb


----------



## ninja_59

Humm, tonite I had a thing for 4 more souvlakis brochettes ( skewers ) , 1 mqade of chicken, 1 of pork, one of beef, & 1 of veal with a feta salad & tomatoes,fresch mushrooms, served on pita bread 


What de pure delight


----------



## rpmcmurphy

last night I put some minced garlic and thyme under the skin of some chicken thighs, salt/pepper, browned in a pan, then threw in the 375 oven until done....

in the same pan, I sauteed up some carrots, baby russet potatoes, and pearl onions, covered, until a little brown, added a can of chicken broth and simmered until reduced pretty good...

simple. good. (and it's also for lunch today!)


----------



## damage

a peach, a plum. a shroom and al pastor burro. a nectarine. 2 litres of san pellegrino. 3 camel lights. ahh...


----------



## ninja_59

Its about 40 c ( 104 F ) here, so its BBQ, merguez sausages, veal cubes & mixed veggies on a skewer (brochette ) & a few cold beers


----------



## miraz

Cold and stormy at this end of the planet - slow cooked goat tagine with fennel, chilli, chorizo, saffron and cannellini beans - great cold weather comfort food.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

last night went out, italian....

tonight, perhaps veal or fiance has a hankering for duck.....


----------



## amazingrace

Today I am making an apple-caramel pudding in my pressure cooker...:lips:

Split pea soup with ham for supper, with crusty bread.


----------



## willie24

Chicken Braciole over rotelle pasta, garden salad with homegrown tomatoes.


----------



## ninja_59

I ordered pizza tonite, and this pizza is the best one I ever tasted in my life, sauce & herbs alone make it a delicacy ( minced sirloin not hamburger steak like groceries served with all the fresh vegetables ), to savor slowly









I ll be ordering more from that restaurant


----------



## oldschool1982

Yestreday ,because of Hanna, we had to move BBQ Chicken indoors to oven baked chicken. Sides were mushroom noodles and greenbeans in ham stock (made that yesterday too). Today is traditional Sunday supper of whole Roasted Eye of the Round, mashed taters, mushroom gravy, corn and salad. Nothing to exotic or involved. Just good old fashioned comfort food. Maybe a nice bottler of Merlot to go with things today. Have a bottle of Preece Merlot from 1995 in the wine cabinet that'll do just fine.:lips:


----------



## rpmcmurphy

last night we made some EXCELLENT simple gingered beef (Ming Tsai recipe using ginger syrup we made) came out great.


----------



## miraz

Slow roasted shoulder of rare breed pork seasoned with fennel seeds, chilli and garlic.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

made some GOOD BLT's for dinner/lunch today. I'm going to cry when I can't get good tomatoes in the winter...


----------



## shel

Tonight I'm making Bucatini all'Amatriciana with guanciale and an older
Pecorino Toscano.


----------



## oldschool1982

Were in the States did you find guanciale? I believed it was only available in Italy (Rome) unless you made your own. Using Pancetta is the only way I've ever seen it made.


----------



## norcalchef

I work for a sorority at University of the Pacific. These girls are picky. Last friday night I made:

Ginger/ Soy Pork Loin
Wasabi mashed potatos
Chili stir fry
Sesame white rice....

I have almost no leftovers to work with on monday!:roll:


----------



## shel

Mario Batali's dad, Armandino, started Salumi Cured Meats some years ago. I understand he's retired from the day-to-day running of the business, but the company lives on and is doing well:
Guanciale

La Quercia
Home - La Quercia, LLC

Niman Ranch
Niman Ranch: Guanciale

Chris Cosentino's company, Boccalone
Cured Meats

Salumeria Biellese 
Cured Meats

There is supposedly another company local to my area, but I've not confirmed that they sell guanciale, so I won't mention them.

*Edit: *OK here y'go:

The Fatted Calf - San Francisco & Napa
Fatted Calf Charcuterie

Also, Esposito's pork store on 9th Ave in NYC

The product is also available through several sources in the Los Angeles area, but I've not dealt with them. I'm sure that you can get it from any place that sell's Niman-Ranch products and Salumi products. La Quercia provides product to several on-line retailers, one being Zingerman's.

These are just the places I know of or that I have purchased from - I'm sure there are plenty more.


----------



## oldschool1982

Thanks for the reply Shel. I've been trying to find it for years. Guess I'm just not looking in the right places.


----------



## shel

You're quite welcome.

The next item you have to get is imported Italian pasta, made with Italian wheat, drawn through bronze dies for additional texture, and which has been dried at lower temperature for a longer period of time. The flavor and texture is superior to any commercial pasta you've had, guaranteed! One brand is _Rustichella d'Abbruzo_, which I've been using for about twenty years. I mention it because it has a good distribution and it is a quality product. Around here it's not as expensive as some other artisanal pastas. It can also be purchased on line.

_Bigoli Nobili_ is another excellent choice, although I don't know if it's available as bucatini. This pasta has been around since the 1400's, and the spaghetti (in the yellow box) is exquisit. The price is quite good - I pay $3.90 for 500g. Some of the on line stores mark it up to over $7.00 plus shipping, but others sell it for about that same price.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

had to use up some left over goat cheese...

so grill(panned) peach, with some sugar, goat cheese, cinnamon, and some balsamic.










then some pan seared duck breast, with potato gnocchi and sauteed spinach

The missus likes her duck a little more done than I do! 









She's working on it though. Wasn't the best dish i've ever put out, and nothing compared to the last similiar duck meal I did, but i wanted to experiment with the potato gnocchi (sauteed in duck fat)


----------



## ninja_59

Humm, great pictures & meal RPMcMurphy









Tonites supper,

I m not feeling like cooking this past week, so I bought a( Presidents Choice ) Penne Rigate, which was excellent, perfectly seasoned & not to salty 

Good nite everyone


----------



## oregonyeti

Pasta, vegetables, some meat and/or cheese, and then some hot sauce, curry mix (Penzey's has how many of those?), or freshly grated pepper...that leaves a lot of room for variety, and is also what I eat a lot.


----------



## shel

A very simple supper - the classic spaghetti Cacio e Pepe made with Bigoli Nobili spaghetti, a nicely aged Pecorino Romano, and fresh ground Lampong pepper. Along with that there was a plate of gorgeous ripe and very fresh tomatoes, Brandywine and dry farmed Early Girls, sliced thin and drizzled with some early harvest Bariani olive oil and a squirt of lemon juice.


----------



## teamfat

My dinner was similar - sea shell pasta with a couple of mashed anchovy fillets mixed in, topped with very nice homegrown tomato dice from a friend's house, a few blobs of fresh cow's milk mozzarella and a sprinkle of oregano. The tomato and cheese were lightly warmed in a medium hot skillet with a splash of wine after crisping up some diced pancetta. It was some cheap merlot that I drank along side - it was red, and tasted sort of like a decent wine. All in all a simple but very satisfying meal.


mjb.


----------



## ninja_59

Tonite I had a two simple grilled cheese & chicken noodle soup with nachos,  and a glass of milk


----------



## ninja_59

Tonite,

I had 3 burritos, garnished with: strong cheddar, romaine lettuce, roma tomatoes, guacamole, spanish onion, red bell pepper & jallapino & minced veal, humm, what a pure delight ( for my tastebuds at least ), a real feast for me


----------



## maryb

It is 53 degrees and raining today. Good day for a pot roast. I have a 7 bone chuck roast that I browned in the bacon fat from breakfast then stuffed with garlic and scallion and seasoned with S&P and cayenne in the oven at 275 for a long slow cook. Around 3 or so I wall add potatoes and carrots and let it cook until its nice and falling apart done.


----------



## shel

Boy, that sounds so good - it's cold here and something warm, delicious, and comforting would be great. I just whipped up a bowl of spaghetti with a quick homemade sauce that was OK (pretty good, actually), but it pales in comparison to pot roast.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

NRatched made some porkchops marinaded is i think..sambal? some hoisen? (i dunno i wasn't allowed in the kitchen) and some fried rice, and some bok choy


----------



## scotra

Returning to the fray after a burst of initial activity a couple of months back. 

I did an asian fusion roast chicken. Rubbed the skin with a combination of five-spice, extra cinnamon, lime juice and zest, sesame oil and fish sauce. Stuffed the cavity with a halved lime, ****** lime leaves, lemongrass, ginger and some coriander (cilantro) root.

Served on jasmine rice with steamed bok choy and a red curry gravy made from pan juices, stock, coconut milk and red curry paste. 

The chicken was delicious, but I had a particularly fiery batch of red curry paste, so the gravy was a touch too robust.


----------



## oregonyeti

That sounds delicious! I have rarely found something too hot for my taste--I wish I could have tasted it for myself to agree or disagree on the level of heat.


----------



## scotra

The gravy was delicious on its own, or with the rice and bok choy. The main problem was that it swamped all the fragrant notes in the chicken meat - less so for the skin.

Next time round, I would either do the gravy with a 'straight' roast chicken, or serve the asian chicken without a gravy (and off the rice). Maybe a nice dipping-style sauce on the side.

I've frozen the left over gravy for another day - i'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## oregonyeti

If your taste buds are used to heat, you don't taste the picante' as much and you taste other things more. However, there is such a thing as too much heat for sure. When I've used too much red Thai curry paste, the salt overload is what got to me.


----------



## scotra

I just ate the leftover chicken as my lunch - sandwiched between two bits of sourdough with baby spinach and a scrape of riesling/lime/ginger jelly, and the floral notes coming out of the chicken were magnificent. 

Next time round, I'll try a lot less paste!


----------



## phatch

Maybe it's my screen settings but the carrots in the rice look radioactive.


----------



## oregonyeti

LOL Phil:bounce:

They look normal to me. Just like pieces of fluorescent chalk.


----------



## teamfat

Tonight I made some soft shell chicken tacos, nothing too special. Oddly enough, though, when I walked into the store I had my mouth set on whipping up some crab salad with a batch of hand whisked mayo.

Anyway, I get what I need for the tacos, I'm in the kitchen working on them and my wifes comes home. She walks in the kitchen and exclaims "You're making them already? Great!" Of course I didn't really know what she was talking. Turns out that she had sent me an email, which I had not yet read, requesting enchiladas in the near future.

So now I know why I made the sudden switch from crab salad to Mexican food - just simple spousal intergalactic telepathy.

mjb.


----------



## oregonyeti

If only it always worked out like that. :roll:


----------



## rpmcmurphy

went out last night. great french place called Chez Catherine. I had seared Foie Gras for app. and a duck main (magret and confit)


----------



## koukouvagia

Had to share our dinner experience last night. We grilled spare ribs on the outdoor grill and they were so amazing that we kept congratulating ourselves up until bedtime.

I rubbed them with olive oil, salt, pepper, and oregano. Then we placed them on the grill with mesquite wood chips, closed the lid and let them smoke for about 40 minutes. The smoke flavor was so intense and the ribs were juicy and tender but still sticking to the bone a little (I love it when you have to work for it). No sauce necessary. When I packed the leftovers after they had cooled down completely they were still juicy! Unforgettable ribs!

Served with real baked potatoes topped with chive butter, and a salad made with arugula, balsamic vinegraitte, walnuts, and parmesan shavings.


----------



## ninja_59

Tonite, I had 3 kefta veal kebabs with mixed vegetables on my BBQ, and one sloppy joe in a tortilla, great dinner it was


----------



## oregonyeti

Ninja, that just reminded me . . . 

Comfort food for me sometimes is sloppy joe or my mom's bbq pork, in a hamburger bun. My mom's from near Chicago, and barbeque to her is a seasoning more than a cooking method, and I am all for my Mom's bbq her way, and her sloppy joes. yummmmm


----------



## ninja_59

OregonYeti's,

Your right, that sloppy joe turned out great, you have a great mom, mine did not like them so much, it was over 20 years since my last sloppy joe, I have the same thing tonite, thanks again for your response


----------



## maryb

Tomorrows menu:

French dip sandwiches made with smoked sirloin tip roasts
Sliced cucumbers and tomatoes from the garden
Some radishes from the garden(second crop)
Salad from the garden(second crop)

I picked up 20 pounds of beef, half is for the neighbors. Cooking 100 pounds isn't much more work than 10 once I have it on the BBQ pit. Might thaw a turkey and toss that on too!


----------



## scotra

Started with light parmesan/mint/dill/lettuce patties served with home made mayo - but overdid the lemon juice in the mayo and ended up making it dijon-mustard mayo to conceal the bitterness, or at least to give it a plausible cover!

Then did kebab balls - lamb mince and spices, served on moroccan couscous with a sour cranberry sauce. 

Worked very nicely


----------



## teamfat

Just having an omelet with some bacon for breakfast. Nothing noteworthy about the menu, but it is an unusual situation. As one might suspect, I do the cooking at our house. But at the moment I'm in my office at the computer, while my wife, who cooks maybe 2 or 3 times a year, is up in the kitchen fixing breakfast. My duty is to stay out of her way and provide occasional tech support and encouragement.

We'll see how it turns out.

mjb.


----------



## ninja_59

I loved them too much, tonite, I m having again maroccan kefta veal kebabs ( their made of lean veal ) with mixed vegetables on my BBQ









Have a great evening everyone here


----------



## oregonyeti

I'll probably microwave a Michelina's thing tonight. I'd have more fun if I were cooking for others, but it's just me. I'll use some hot sauce or other spices. How romantic is that?


----------



## maryb

I cook for one :lol: doesn't stop me from making extra for the freezer. Sloppy joes sounded good so I made 2 pounds. I use a very simple recipe:

2 pounds hamburger
1 large onion
1 can tomato soup
1/2 soup can ketchup
1/2 cup or so of sugar (I never measure so that's a guess)
salt and pepper to taste(not much salt needed due to soup/ketchup. I use lots of pepper)

Brown the hamburger with the onions, add the rest and simmer until thick


----------



## shel

I had a late lunch so will skip dinner. Lunch was very simple - a head of lightly steamedbroccoli florets which were then sautéed in EVOO in which some d'arbol chilies and some chile flakes were cooked and a couple of cloves of garlic were very lightly browned.


----------



## oregonyeti

I cooked some pinto and kidney beans. I'll be making some pasta and then a pasta salad with the beans, to take for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## ninja_59

Again tonite, maroccan kefta veal kebabs ( their made of lean veal ) with tomatoes & mild cheese


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Mondays are NRatched's night, she made some shell pasta with some gorgonzola tomato sauce.


----------



## shel

What is "shell pasta?"


----------



## rpmcmurphy

pasta...in the shape of....

wait for it....

a shell.

shell pasta - Google Image Search

technical name perhaps Conchiglie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## willie24

Pollock breaded with panko bread crumbs with remoulade sauce, Risotto Milanese, and cherry tomatoes sauted with basil. It was tasty if I do say so myself.


----------



## koukouvagia

Mondays we try to always stick to the same vegetarian dinner every week. Boiled weeds and fava bean puree. We love it but I felt the need to make something different today. Still made the weeds of course as they last us 2-3 days but I tried making something different... 

Snail risotto! It was wonderful. Sauteed the onions and the snails, added 3 fresh crushed tomatoes, on 1tbsp tomato paste, and 1/2 cup of vermouth. I didn't have any arborio rice on hand so I used plain old uncle bens and added saffron broth. Finished with a dollop of butter and fresh cracked pepper - it was to die for.


----------



## shel

Just whipped up a small bowl of Spaghetti with Broccoli Rabe. The sauce is made with salted anchovies, a little bit of garlic, some good early harvest evoo, and the spaghetti was bigoli. I added a little ground cayenne and some fresh black pepper. Nice simple quick meal. Proportianately I used a greater percentage of the broccoli than normal.


----------



## wedx

Well my session starts from Breakfast and end at breakfast as well. So I am planning to make fried rice and Bread Omlette. Both are my favourite one at least on breakfast table. Home made Tomato Sauce is just perfect with them.


----------



## amazingrace

Today I had leftover potato-leek soup..its always better a day or two later..and toasted whole wheat roll. Rice pudding that I made today for dessert. Life is good.


----------



## shel

This morning I had a variation of bacon and eggs: really fresh eggs from pastured chickens scrambled in lots of Spring Hill Butter , _guanciale_ in place of the more usual bacon, and Peet's _Las Hermanas_ blend of coffee. Breakfast was a real simple treat.


----------



## amazingrace

I had too many tomatoes, so I pureed about a pound and a half with some onion, bell pepper and garlic, browned some cube steaks and pressure cooked the meat with the tomatoes to make swiss steak. The _fond _from the _maillard reaction_  gave a nice flavor to the sauce. Served over noodles. DH was very pleased. :lips:


----------



## rpmcmurphy

spaghetti and (failed) meatballs with a simple sugo. a bottle of Chianti (2004 florentia chianti classico), post a nicely mixed Old-Fashioned (hey, the debate is on tonight, and that surely takes more than a bottle of Chianti to get through!).


----------



## oregonyeti

Too many tomatoes? I wish I were so lucky. The best catsup I ever had was some I made myself from scratch. I made it less sweet and more spicy than the usual.


----------



## shel

This evening I made a variation of Spaghetti alla Gricia with Guanciale & Podda Classico cheese. The spaghetti was Bigoli Nobili Mori and the guanciale was cooked in an early harvest olive oil along with some garlic and a pinch of red pepper flakes. The dish was finished with plenty of fresh, coarse ground, black pepper, and of course, the cheese - an ample amount of cheese.


----------



## amazingrace

Roast turkey with stuffing, candied yams, cole slaw, potato salad and cranberry sauce. Gravy of course. The potato salad was left over from yesterday, and was not supposed to be on today's menu, but DH wanted it. 
Now the bones have been cooked off for broth and soup, and there's lots of turkey left over for sandwiches, enchiladas, burritos, sandwiches, turkey salad, sandwiches. :lips:


----------



## ninja_59

Tonite s supper ( nothing healthy, but thats what I crave ), hot dogs on the BBQ, with restaurant bought french fries )), with a pepsi.

Good night everyone


----------



## amazingrace

Leftovers, what else?


----------



## teamfat

I had some barbecue. Tonight was the 5th Annual Bluesapalooza, a benefit for a community radio station here in Salt Lake, KRCL. They recently had one of their semiannual funding drives. For $100 you got two tickets to tonight's event which featured an all you can eat buffet and about 4 hours of live blues bands. Being the webmaster for utahblues.org [ which I did NOT update yet tonight, I was busy ] I got a pair of complimentry tickets.

The venue was Pat's BBQ, one of the better Q places here in town. I had one sparerib and 1 chicken thigh. It wasn't much considering I could have munched on all the meat I could handle. I did, however, have about a zillion servings of the red beans and rice and maybe 1.34 zillion servings of the macaroni and cheese. There was something oddly sweet about the mac and cheese, and I couldn't quite figure out what it was, most likely suspect a bit of honey. When I asked, Pat just smiled. My wife threatened to chain me to the table if I headed back to the tray of mac and cheese one more time. Good stuff. Oh, and some peach pie, a frosted pecan topped brownie and a beer or two or ....

It was a good dinner. I probably won't be eating like that again for, oh, a day or so. Wednesday night some Bulgarian dancers will be in town and I'll be doing some grilled flank steak sandwiches for the dinner we'll be attending for them at a friend's house. Chances are there will be more food than is necessary.

So much for that 5 pounds I lost in the last two weeks, they are coming right back at me, and bringing a few friends with them this time!

Burp.

mjb.


----------



## tessa

we had a tasty chicken and curly spiral pasta salad , with cherry tomatoes, fresh mint, gherkin, mushrooms and very lightly blanched asparagus with a avocado and basil oil and tomato vinegar dressing and topped with minature crunchy croutens


----------



## echee43

Tonight is broiled mackerel with steamed rice, with shredded dikon on the side. My family loves Japanese food, and this is one of the easiest to make! :smoking:


----------



## rpmcmurphy

no clue what I'm making tonight, something cheap that's not pasta as I'm "on a budget" saving for a coffee maker. :lol:


----------



## allie

It's steakhouse night here. I'm making sirloin tips with onions, peppers, and mushrooms, baked potatoes, and a side salad using lettuce, tomatoes, and cukes from our garden.


----------



## eloki

Having Braised beef cheeks with ratatouille & found some eryngii mushroom at the market today .


----------



## amazingrace

DH is under the weather, so I made turkey noodle soup. I had frozen some of the turkey left over from last Sunday's dinner. Mmmm-Mmmm-Good, Mmmm-Mmmm-Good...Home-made turkey soup is Mmmm-Mmmm-Good (will the copywrite police get me for infringement?)


----------



## indianwells

Last night had a Sirloin (Strip) steak from Donald Russells of Inverurie. Served it medium rare with Potato Dauphinoise and Asparagus . I added a little water and bubbled up the pan juices to drizzle over. I made the Dauphinoise with milk instead of cream. Not as luxurious but better for my waistline! A simple meal but absolutely delicious. Oh, and the steak was spectacular washed down with a nice Rioja!


----------



## tessa

we had new baby potatoes, steamed pumpkin with nutmeg and ,poached asparagus in lemon water and a little avocado and lemon oil with grilled goat chops and rosemary with black pepper 

the chops were as tough as old boots but at least the veges were nice

im eating low fat foods at the moment to help bring my BP down and all day i was hanging out for abowl of french fries ( and im not even a fan of those very often )
but i was good


----------



## maryb

Comfort food tonight for a rainy chilly day. Salisbury hamburger patties(had them thawed and needed to use them) and scalloped corn.

Scalloped Corn:

1/2 pint frozen corn 
1/2 small onion chopped
clove of garlic chopped
grated cheddar
saltine cracker crumbs(5 or 6 crackers)
1 egg
salt & pepper to taste
Beat the egg and mix in everything(reserve half the cheddar for on top), pour into a buttered baking dish, add the reserved cheddar, and bake at 350 for an hour or so.


----------



## teamfat

Well, the 'copyright' police are probably no problem, just watch out for those oddballs that get obsessive about speeling and grahmer.

That's one thing I miss about the upcoming holidays. Since my wife and I fly off to visit family and friends we usually have the big dinner there, then fly home. No leftovers. No carcass for turkey soup, noodle or otherwise. No open face hot turkey sandwiches smothered in gravy with a pile of stuffing alongside to sop up the excess. Sigh.

In truth, if I started defrosting and eating some of the stuff already in the freezer, I might have room to cook a small bird, feast for a couple of days and freeze the rest for later. Hmm....

mjb.


----------



## tessa

tonight im having skinless boneless chicken thighs which i have flavoured with lemon worchestershire sauce and poppy seeds, portabello mushys , roma tomatoes all cooked int he GF grill with wedges of lemon and a low fat potato salad i made using left over patatas from last night mmmm yum


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Tonight, stuffed peppers with some "tri-mix" (veal, pork, beef), rice, and some of my stock of "sugo for paisons" tomato sauce...bakery fresh rye bread and some horseradish.


----------



## irish foodie

i made fish pies - bechamel sauce with the fish i had in - halibut, haddock and undyed smoked haddock. i cook the fish in the milk for the bechamel to add extra flavour to the sauce. also added a few handfuls of frozen peas to the mix.

put the fish and sauce into individual pots and topped with piped creamed potatoes.

i also had a stab at creme brulee last night and they worked! so easy i could not believe it (6 yolks, 4oz sugar whipped together and 500ml of cream heated with a vanilla pod. into ramekins in the fridge overnight and topped with sugar and browned under the grill. i had some cooking apples i wanted to use up so stewed them with some sugar and cinamon and put them in the bottom of the ramekin before adding the custard - delicious).


----------



## rpmcmurphy

some pictures of the stuffed peppers last night and potpies tonight.


----------



## gillyflower

RPMcMurphy - those potpies look heavenly 

For dinner last night I made a panaché of fish/seafood (seared scallops, large prawns and salmon escalopes - previously marinated with lemon/garlic and pan-fried for seconds only in olive oil with a little butter and spritzed with lime juice to finish). I accompanied this with a kind of risotto made with red and white quinoa, bulgar wheat and vegetables (leek, carrots, courgettes, mushrooms, red pepper - all diced small) - fried in olive oil and then a shot of marsala before adding stock and leaving to bubble until cooked - about 15 minutes. 

It was really good...


----------



## ninja_59

Yesterday night, I had 10 veal burritos garnished with letuce, italian tomatoes, and a bit of salsa, a real healthy meal


----------



## ninja_59

Again tonite, veal burritos, humm, really yummy & very healthy


----------



## ninja_59

error, the system posted my mess twice


----------



## de_bellota

porkchops and a new fried chicken recipe...hope it goes well...


----------



## amazingrace

We're still eating turkey. :lol: Last evening we had turkey enchiladas with green chile. I had boiled the carcass, but wasn't able to deal with it further at the time, so I shoved the pot and all into the freezer until yesterday. It was cool outside...a good day to run the oven.


----------



## maryb

I will rarely admit this...... frozen pizza, I had a bad muscle spasm in my back and thats all I have energy to cook :lol:


----------



## eloki

Hope you get better quick MaryB.

Last night, I emptied whatever was left in the fridge and made a series of small dishes to eat with steamed rice. The wife was happy to see I cleaned the fridge, like doing the dishes is not enough hard work at home...


glazed carrots
braised cabbage
sautéed chorizos
roast chicken wings
green beans with french vinaigrette


----------



## amazingrace

More turkey tonight. Leftover enchiladas from last evening. The rest of the turkey is in the freezer, and we won't have it again for a while.


----------



## ninja_59

Humm, I just ate my dinner, veal blade roast in my slow cooker, with full of vegetables ( 3 hrs @ High, the meat just came off the bones, what @ pure delight ), I ll be doing it again for sure


----------



## amazingrace

Chicken stew with cheesy cornmeal dumplings. We ate too much. LOL :lips:


----------



## maryb

Homemade pizza with a thin cracker style crust topped with onion, black olives, pepperoni, and mozz.


----------



## oregonyeti

Pot roast for me, with plenty of veges and plenty of meat. I'm cooking just for me, so there will be leftovers :lips:


----------



## bust76

Slow roast shoulder of pork with a spice rub (ginger,garlic,cumin,paprika,fennel seeds,salt,pepper and lemon juice)
Got a whole shoulder at half price so looks like pork curry on monday, pork stew on tuesday, morrocan pork on wednesday........etc


----------



## amazingrace

Yesterday I put a ham in the pressure cooker, then used the bone and broth to make a big pot of butter bean soup. Nothing fancy. Just rustic, handcrafted and yummy. The rest of the ham has been sliced to use for sandwiches and scalloped potatoes w/ham casserole. DH is a happy camper. :lips:


----------



## rpmcmurphy

semi-london broil. (top round steak panseared and in the oven then sliced real thin) with truffled mashed potatoes, steamed carrots. 

and some homemade (not by me) strawberry rhubarb pie. 


oh, and I made some little pumpkin tarts with philo dough and a mixture of marscapone, pumpkin-in-a-can and some sugar and spice and everything nice that we were "experimenting" with that came out pretty good.


----------



## maryb

Tonight is leftover roast beef on sourdough with thousand island dressing, tomatoes, and swiss cheese that is grilled in the panini press.


----------



## nratched

Mr. McMurphy and I are having Sausage and Pepper sandwiches tonight. 





.....and a bottle of wine.


----------



## amazingrace

Potato salad and blt sandwishes. :lips:


----------



## shel

Fresh picked apples (early this morning) - apples haven't arrived so I don't know the varieties yet - and some favorite cheeses from Cypress Grove, plus a couple of new ones - Truffle Tremor and Lamb Chopper.


----------



## willie24

Chicken Parm, garden salad, and bread I baked this afternoon.


Willie


----------



## maryb

Clean out the fridge supper. I had 3 slices of bacon, a carrot, cabbage, half an onion, and 1/4 pound of hamburger. Turned it into a stirfry with some balsamic and garlic(I always have garlic on hand, it is my most used item). Lots of fresh cracked pepper also.


----------



## crimsonmist308

tonight is pulled pork night ...

poached a pork butt in enchilada sauce and water for two hours,
removed pork from the pot and pulled it.

carmelized some onions then threw pork in, mixed and heated
through with bbq sauce and a dash or two of vietnamese hot sauce.

instead of the traditional bun, served the pork in a folded naan bread.

yum!


----------



## oregonyeti

Man, does that sound good  You've hit on three of my favorite things. 

1) pulled pork
2) enchilada sauce
3) naan
4) carmelized onions
5) hot sauce
6) the combination

Is that three? What next, a little bit of raw red onion, freshly chopped? Whole-milk yogurt or a yogurt-based dip with diced cucumbers?? You have me drooling.


----------



## arnold2008

For dinner I'm cooking a spicy sweet potato stew with onions, okra, tomatoes and carrots in, and lemon and coriander. It smells right nice.
__________________________________________________ __________
Arnold
Our mission is to provide high quality end to end solutions to the BPO segment in a manner that will improve the operational efficiency while reducing the cost of the services to the client.
[email protected]


----------



## chefhow

Dinner is Meatload with beef, pork and sausage, fresh peas, and caramelized onion and bacon mashed potatoes and a nice pan gravy. Yummers :lips:


----------



## spicerack

the smell of fresh baked bread:bounce:


----------



## spicerack

The smell of fresh baked bread:bounce:


----------



## spicerack

Tonight its spaghetti made with - ground turkey (with a pinch of sage), sautee beef sausage links and sweet onions, bell peppers (red, green, yellow), garlic, italian seasoning, add a hint of cinnamon (optional). Then add garlic & herb diced tomatoes a spagetti sauce of your choosing, a dash or two of sugar (or to taste - optional) slow simmer for about 20 minutes serve with angel hair pasta and sprinkle with fresh romano cheese and parsley.


----------



## crimsonmist308

===== WELL!! at least another person thinks so!
when i first got married 30 years ago, my wife thought 
she was doomed to a life of slaving behind a hot stove,
then she had a taste of my cooking. now she refuses to 
cook! also doesn't like going out to eat very often any more.

tonight it was a simple burger with sweet potato fries.

the 80/20 ground beef was marinated overnight with 
minced garlic and a dose of "bad byron's buttrub" and
a shot or two of sriracha.

the 1/2 lb. patties are formed 3/4" thick, seared in a
cast iron pan for two minutes on each side then put
into a 350 degree oven for six minutes or until inside
is medium rare.

served on a toasted onion roll with a dollap of roasted
red pepper aeoli. 

ooooooooooooooo ... yummers!!


----------



## spicerack

I just discovered Sweet Potatoe fries and it was love at first sight. I suppose I've had my head under a rock or something. I don't think I'll go back to regular fries for a long time - not at home anyway.


----------



## willie24

Some salmon and mahi mahi out on the grill tonight - we've got a decent day of weather here today so we're taking advantage of it.

Willie


----------



## allie

Last night was stuffed peppers (local mom and pop market's own blend, rice, tomato sauce, salt, pepper, and caramelized onions, baked then covered in mozzarella and back in oven to melt), mashed potatoes, and Emeril's Hot and Spicy Green Tomato Soup (subbed bacon for pancetta since I didn't have any pancetta and wasn't driving 13 miles to get it). I also made up a loaf of honey wheat bread. Very comforting on a chilly, rainy, Saturday.

Tonight is leftover soup (daughter was gone; son and SO wouldn't touch it) with shredded beef, onions, and peppers on hoagie rolls.


----------



## crimsonmist308

beef tri-tip was on sale for $2.69/lb. so i guess i put my
bbq grill away a little too early!!

so tonight it is grill roasted tri-tip ...
tri-tip coated with bad byron's buttrub (buttrub.com)
and will sear the outside over almond wood charcoal
then push all the charcoal to one side and roast the 
tri-tip on the cooler side of the bbq until internal temp
is something like 128 degrees. a twenty minute rest 
under aluminum should raise the temp to 133 or so
(rare/med.rare)

boiled green beans and potato salad will round out the meal.


----------



## amazingrace

I spent a lot of time in the kitchen today, but not making tonight's dinner. There were 2 nice rump roasts in the freezer, which I defrosted and prepared for sauerbraten. They are nicely marinating now until Thursday. 

So, tonight I took the easy way out. I put a tray of lasagna from Sam's club into the oven, (actually not bad for a commercial product) and it did it's thing while I played a couple rounds of dominoes with my brother.


----------



## teamfat

Tri-tip for 2.69 a pound? Nice, wish I had such luck, love the stuff.

Sweet potato fries? Gee, I haven't had those since lunch , when I finished off the leftovers from last night's dinner.

Tonight's dinner was going to be a classic chicken fricassee, but I got lazy and turned it into a sort of braised chicken with mushroom gravy. Still quite tasty, though, and leftovers for tomorrow.

mjb.


----------



## crimsonmist308

teamfat;246431 said:


> Tri-tip for 2.69 a pound? Nice, wish I had such luck, love the stuff.
> 
> Sweet potato fries? Gee, I haven't had those since lunch , when I finished off the leftovers from last night's dinner.
> 
> +++++++ yeah, like i said ... i HAD to buy the tri-tip when i saw
> the price! usually there is a bunch of tri-tip during the summer, but
> the rest of the year is like a drought. funny how a few years ago,
> most people outside of california and a few pockets of america even
> thought about tri-tips, and i read somewhere they are mostly ground
> up into hamburger ...
> kinda like flank steak when no one knew about it and it was dirt cheap.
> then people found out about it for stir fries and fajitas and zoooooom ...
> the price tripled!! i hope the same doesn't happen to tri-tips!
> 
> by the way ... i find slicing the sweet potatoes into 3/8" batons
> before frying is the tastiest. any much larger and the insides
> don't cook through as well as smaller.
> 
> tomorrow night ... boneless, skinless chicken thighs dipped in
> an egg wash with hot sauce added, then dredged in panko and
> pan fried. served with a dip made from mayo, grated garlic,
> and a dash of hoi-sin sauce. yummmmmmm!


----------



## chefhow

Dinner tonight is Quinoa salad with charred Maryland Silver Queen corn, fresh sweet peas, Lamb Shank and a nice jus to go with it. :bounce:


----------



## ninja_59

Dinner of last nite & tonites supper, beef macaroni, full of fresh vegetables, easy & comfort food


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Tonight, total comfort. 

A mac and cheese recipe from i think Gourmet....with carmelized shallots and goat cheese on top


----------



## chefhow

Tonight is Pizza Night, I made a fresh dough yesterday and I am going to make a deepdish Chicago Style Pie with shrooms, sausage, roasted onions and garlic, fresh smoked mozz and gouda and marinara with lots of fresh herbs.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

what's your dough recipe? I may do this for tomorrow.


----------



## sdesforges

with onions, celery, rosemary, lemon, shrimp stock, and cayenne, threw in some sauteed Gulf shrimp, added a handful of grated parmesan cheese and served it over mini rigatoni (easier for the kids smaller mouths). I added a side of garlic and rosemary roasted carrots and some fresh bread (to soak up the remaining sauce) to complete the meal. The wife and kids liked it quite a bit. I thought that the sauce needed a bit more life but I usually do when I cook. It must have something to do with standing over the aromas while it cooks that dulls the flavor when I eat later. Anyhow...

Next time, I'll use the same sauce over the pasta, less the shrimp, but serve paneed veal atop the rigatoni. The buttery flavor of the veal ought to pair well with the pasta and sauce. We'll see, anyhow.


----------



## chefhow

3/4 cup warm water (105°F to 115°F)
1 envelope active dry yeast

2 cups (or more) all purpose flour
1 teaspoon sugar
3/4 teaspoon salt
3 tablespoons olive oil
Pour warm water into small bowl and stir in yeast. Let stand until yeast dissolves, about 5 minutes.

Brush large bowl lightly with olive oil and set aside.

Mix 2 cups flour, sugar, and salt in a food processor or mixer with dough hook. Add yeast mixture and 3 tablespoons oil; process until dough forms a sticky ball. Transfer to lightly floured surface. KNEAD dough until smooth, adding more flour by tablespoonfuls if dough is very sticky, about 1 minute but do not overmix.

Transfer to prepared bowl; turn dough in bowl to coat with oil. Cover bowl with plastic wrap and let dough rise in warm draft-free area until doubled in volume, about 1 hour. PUNCH down dough and let rise a second time if you like a yeasty flavored dough.

DO AHEAD _Can be made 1 day ahead. Store in airtight container in refrigerator. Pull out 30 minutes before you want to use so it can come up to room temp._


----------



## amazingrace

I had leftovers for dinner tonight. But I did spend most of the day in the kitchen.
More marathon cooking. I'm preparing to make tamales. Today I braised a pork shoulder in the pressure cooker and shredded the meat when it was cool enough to handle, removing fat and sinew. Now, as I type, a nice sized rump roast is cooking, which will also be shredded. Tomorrow, with my brother's help, we will be making pork tamales and beef tamales. They aren't difficult, but they do take time. Once they are steamed, we'll package them for the freezer. So good. We could purchase them fairly cheap this time of year. Many of the local women make up big batches, in their home kitchens, to sell. However, I like to know that the ingredients are fresh, and the prep area is clean, with no cats, dogs or cigarettes around the food. If you ask about such things, they only tell you what you want to hear, regardless of the truth.


----------



## maryb

I reheated some thin sliced smoked top sirloin roast in beef broth for french dips. Made a fresh horseradish sour cream sauce to go with it. The food saver sure makes leftovers easier to store


----------



## teamfat

We were pleasantly surprised with tonight's dinner. I pounded out a couple slices of pork loin, breaded and browned them. Toasted some sesame buns in the broiler, slathered with mayo, a couple slices of provolone cheese and added some slices of the last of the slow to ripen tomatoes pulled out of the garden a while back and a bit of lettuce.

Oddly enough, the stars must have been properly aligned or something because I was thinking they'd be good, but pretty much run of the mill sandwiches. I was wrong, they were REALLY good. As in one of the best sandwiches I've had in months. A very pleasant surprise indeed.

Unlike the lunch my buddy and I had the other week. We slipped out of the shop to grab some lunch at the club down the street, the daily special was a hot turkey sandwich. It looked good - a big plate of sliced turkey over toast, a pile of mashed potatoes and waves of gravy. Yum!

Until the first bite or two. Processed, pressed turkey like food product, lifeless boxed potatoes and mass produced, tasteless brown swill that passed for gravy. The napkins probably had more flavor than that pile of, uh, stuff.

But we ate most of it, washed it down with a beer or two and went back to the shop full, though certainly not satisfied. So it goes.


mjb.

ps: Now next week for Thanksgiving I'll be making a mess of REAL turkey gravy - I can hardly wait!


----------



## ninja_59

Darn, no heat in my apartment , so I went to pick up cantonese beef and mixed vegetables served on rice noodles at my corner asian restaurant


----------



## crimsonmist308

so tonight was TOTALLY simple.

opened a can of chili and threw it into a pot.
heated it through then dropped an egg into
the middle of it, close lid for 2 minutes.
open lid up, tossed in a handful of cheese,
put lid on for a minute unto the cheese melts,
then eat.


----------



## davidturner

This is going to be fun topic.
Tonight is Pizza;I made home made dough and home made Pizza sauce. I was giiven a Pizza stone and a wooden paddle to lift it off and on the hot stone.Added, mushrooms,pepperoni, italian sausage,olives and cheese.


----------



## crimsonmist308

another simple meal ...

get a hunk of balogna, 1/2" thick, and make
four 1.5" from the outside towards the center.
this i fry and when it is nicely browned, it
looks like an iron cross. (doesn't curl)
place in a toasted hamburger bun with mayo
and i had some new england clam chowder
with it. simple and yummy.


----------



## teamfat

Boy, it has been quite some time since I had a fried bologna sandwich, I used to eat them often in my younger years. Wonder how some pistachio laden mortadella might work?

mjb.


----------



## lildumpling

:roll:I am new here and love this thread. Getting many ideas. Had to go to Sams Club today, which is 20 mile trip and picked up a rotisserie chicken ( among many other things ). So this is what we had for dinner along with a salad of freshly picked gormet leaf lettuce from our greenhouse and the last of this summers tomatoes w/ oil& vinegar fresh herb dressing.
I love it when I dont have to cook all the time, even though I love to cook.


----------



## amazingrace

Hello, easy chicken, and welcome. 

I love those broasted chickens, and usually try to get several meals from one. About a week ago, I bought one to have at my daughter's. We cut up some breast to have a chicken caesar salad for lunch. She and her DH were going out for dinner, so I gave the boys some of the chicken for their dinner. Then, I pulled the remaining meat off the bones, and put the carcass into the pressure cooker to boil for soup broth. When that was done, I separated the bones from the broth and made soup...carrots, onions, garlic, & celery, herbs & spices...in the pressure cooker. Done in only a few minutes. In a separate pot, I boiled some country style noodles, and added them to the soup when the pressure had dropped, and added in some of the pulled meat, along with any additional meat I could get off the boiled bones. There was still enough chicken left to use for chicken salad sandwiches the next day. My mother was a child of the great depression. She instilled in me and my brothers the frugality she was raised with, but without any sense of being "deprived". We always ate good, but nothing was ever wasted. I have noticed that my daughter also plans ahead, for future meals. That's nice. :lips:


----------



## crimsonmist308

pistachio laden mortadella?? isn't the proper name for that "gallentina"??

interesting question, though ... i should try frying up some mortadella.
i bet THAT would be extra yummee!!

after all, "more fat = more yum"!


----------



## oregonyeti

I'm roasting a beef eye of round and some root veges (roasting the veges separately), and making a simple pasta side, probably linguine with butter, pepper and parmesan cheese. I cook just for myself and usually stay pretty simple.

I also got a fresh cooking pumpkin, and I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it. I love it even just plain, and I'll make some of it that way for sure.


----------



## maryb

Inch thick t-bone done simple with S&P and pan cooked. Onion rings made from Texas Sweets with a simple milk dip then into seasoned flour and deep fried. Romaine salad with parm cheese on the side.


----------



## ninja_59

Tonite, very simple, a comforting soup & 2 halal hot dogs served on tortillas & a glass of pepsi

Good nite everyone here


----------



## gummy-bear

It's mommy's birthday! For her special birthday lunch, I am preparing a crawfish etoufee (spelling?) while we listen to a new CD (her birthday present from me)


----------



## oldschool1982

Had the DW's former employees' over for a get together last night. Pizza, Baked Ziti, and a couple apps.

Leftovers tonight for me, I had the pizza. Nothing like reheated home-made pizza in my book. Hits the spot. The DD and DW had theirs for lunch so they had a very simple meal of sweet rice and toast.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Instant-Ramen. 


yep.


----------



## willie24

RPM,

What, no photos?? :suprise:




Willie


----------



## crimsonmist308

tonight i had a roasted pork butt.

i used to roast pork by seasoning the pork butt the night before,
then the next dry roasting it in the 350 oven until internal temperature
of 155 degrees F.

tonight, i thought about how "falling off the bone" tender pork ribs
are when they are cooked to internal temp of 200 degrees F. and so
i thought of somehow duplicating that.

i seasoned the pork butt the night before, then tonight i seared all 
sides of it then placed in a rack inside of a covered pan. i put in
i/2 can of chicken stock with 1/2 can of water and placed in a 350
degree F. oven for two hours or until internal temp of 200 F.

the stock and water in the enclosed pan kept the meat from drying out,
and the 200 F temp liquified all the gelatin in the meat.

wow ... it was really tasty and very tender. deliberate overcooking
seems to be the key to really tender roasted pork butt.

add some garlic green beans and garlic mashed potatoes and yum!


----------



## crimsonmist308

sooooooo ... anyone out there make garlic mashed potatoes like this??

cube and boil potatoes (yukon golds) until fork tender.
drain and place back into pot to dry out.

in the meantime, put butter in a small pot and heat until
separated, skimming off foam on top, then adding minced
garlic and fry until fragrant, then add to potatoes and mash,
adjusting texture with whole milk.

i read of boiling garlic with the potatoes (loses lots of flavor),
adding minced garlic to the finished product (harsh raw taste),
but never frying the minced garlic in the butter. wow, what
intense yet not harsh flavor. anyone else try something like this??


----------



## luvpie

I just read on here that someone is looking for a chili recipe.
that's a good idea for tonights dinner.
do also have all the makings for corn bread with whipped butter.
it's cold here and raining.
maybe because I brought the rain on.
I washed my car yesterday and half way through, the rain came down.:crazy:

is anyone else cooking dinner or is everyone waiting for the big meal tomorrow?


----------



## crimsonmist308

so here in san francisco the commercial dungeoness crab season is open
and i scored one of the early catch!

i will section the crab out. then i will chop some onions, red peppers,
jalapenos, and garlic, which i will stir fry in a hot wok until fragrant,
then toss in the crab.

this i toss a bit then add a little stock and cover until cooked through.

serve on a bed of jasmine rice. yum!!


----------



## rpmcmurphy

wed. night...duck breast, S&P...cherry/wine/balsamic sauce. Salad of arugula, spanish onion and walnut with balsamic vinaigrette and a pear.










thursday thanksgiving (we went to a.......buffet for 20$ with the inlaws)

Last night some Momofuku copycat pork-belly buns









and martini









tonight a 7 course tasting menu called 7-deadly Zins (paired with all Zinfindel)

Menu is...
Hors d'Oeuvres
Zinfandel 'Chiles Canyon Vineyards' 2006; Green & Red Vineyards; Napa
Venison Carpaccio
Fried Capers and Arugula
Zinfandel 2005; Sky; Mt. Veeder, Napa
Roasted Jack-Be-Little Pumpkin
Stuffed Squash Blossoms
Zinfandel 'Old Hill Ranch - Bambino' 2006; Bucklin; Sonoma
Zinfandel 'Old Hill Ranch' 2006; Bucklin; Sonoma
Rabbit Ballotine
Sauce of Baby Carrots and Red Onions
Zinfandel 'Casa Santinamaria' 2003; Saxon Brown; Sonoma
Kobe Short Ribs
American Cheddar Grits
Zinfandel 'Block 28' 2005; George Hendry; Napa
Zinfandel Caramel Apple Upside-Down Cake
Zinfandel 'Fly By Night' 2005; Downing Family Vineyards; Oakville, Napa
Coffee


----------



## crimsonmist308

crickey, buddy ... what a feast!

goes to show how versatile a zin can be!
what is your estimate of the $$$ of the dinner!!??

i had a similar type of dinner for thanksgiving.
instead of all one type of wine, i had a dinner
featuring one winery's set of wines. in this case,
it was brassfield winery. (only because a friend,
a wine wholesaler, introduced me to this product)

a fairly simple meal.

first course, 
a light salad with micro grrens, arugula,
and a mix of fresh fruit and melons.
wine: brassfield pinot gregio

second course,
a pasta dish of ziti with a drizzle of clarified
butter, olive oil, garlic, salt, pepper, and
chopped olives.
wine: brassfield chardonnay

third course,
sauteed autumn veggies
oven roasted turkey
wine: brassfield pinot noir
or
slow roasted prime ribs of beef
with a reduction of brassfield merlot
wine: brassfield cabernet sauvignon

(for the curious ... the reduction was with
the merlot since merlots are usually less oaked
than cabernets, and so the reductions are less
bitter. also many cabs are blended with merlots
and so the wines are compatible.)

i was taking a risk since i have never tasted
this winery's products, but relied totally on 
my friend's recommendation (and palate!).
it was all wonderful! i will have to try this again
with another winery's products.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Oh I had this at a local restaurant! haha. 

It was 129pp. 

Meal was great...NRatched didn't care for the rabbit dish. She's a texture person and it was sort of....what seemed like a breast butterflied, then stuffed with ground rabbit, then rolled and cooked. 

The wines were excellent!


----------



## ninja_59

Last nite, I made a beef & vegetables meat pie, but no crust, it came out good, comfort food for the north


----------



## chefhow

Of all the Zins on the tasting menu they forgot what has been regarded as the top producer in the country for several years, Segehsio Vineyards.


----------



## ninja_59

Supper tonite is( my 1st try at this ): spaghetti with spicy salsa sauce & halal merguez sausages


----------



## oldschool1982

Cold weather has really settled into the Central Commonwealth this week so it was Home-made Cream of Chic with mushrooms and Jarlsburg for the DW and DD. I didn't have any since I've been having some difficulty with meds and associated stomach issues. So I ended up with a simple chicken noodle. Chicken stock, grated carrots, onion, chopped parsley and some ditalini cooked in the stock. Actually did wonders for things. Gotta love that chicken soup. What a cure all!!!

The rest of the week is going to be a clearing of the kitchen and shed fridges getting ready for Christmas, New Years and the parties. Actually that's how the Cream id Chic and mush came about. Combination of chicken gravy from a dinner that we food-saved and froze and a mushroom, jarslburg cheese soup of the same. Just added some fresh stock and re-rouxed  :beer:


----------



## rpmcmurphy

_la pizza de ellios de frozen en la cardboardo boxo_ for dinner tonight.

but...I prepped some tenderloin for this week










Loving my foodsaver. I got a few good filets out of it (NRatched likes petite petite filets) I trimmed the head up and tied it up roast style as well...and I'll use the little tail for an appetizer for a cocktail party I'm having on tuesday.

best part? 24$ a change for the above.


----------



## chefhow

Made a pot of Creamy Oven Roasted Tomato Soup, a Vegetable White Bean "Cassoulet" and a pot of French Onion so tonight I am having a Grilled Cheese and Tomato soup for dinner.


----------



## teamfat

Breakfast this morning didn't quite work out as planned, but it turned out pretty well. I meant to do some crepes and a sauce and such, but snoozed away most of the morning. So we ended up having just cream cheese and crab omelettes with a side dish of various berries.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia

We're putting up our tree tonight and I'm making a romantic dinner for us. I haven't seen hubby for days on end due to our opposing work schedules and tonight is the only evening we both have free until... december 22. 

For dinner: Pork tenderloin rolled in thyme and fennel, seared and roasted. Accompanied by Jamie oliver's apple/walnut/blue cheese risotto, and an escarole salad with balsamic vinegraitte. For dessert I'm cutting up chunks of pound cake, sprinkled with cassis liquer, tossed with fresh blueberries and raspberries, topped with home made custard. 

Putting up our tree every year is one of my favorite parts of the holidays. We hang decorations, write holidays cards, fancy ourselves up for dinner, light candles, and listen to medieval and renaissance Christmas carols.


----------



## oldschool1982

Started out making Red Beef Chili with jalapeno/cheddar cornbread but ran out of.....ummm, errr, uhhhh.......corn flour for the corn bread. Doohhh!!!! So the Chili will get chilled until tomorrow and it's sandwiches instead. Thinking maybe hot Italian Beef with fried peppers or maybe a French Dip and fries on the side of course.:beer:


----------



## headless chicken

Tuna noodle cassrole  only better!

Got no groceries in house and its pretty late. Made a veloute (if I remember my sauces correctly) but using turkey stock I made on Saturday. Green beans, onions, light splash of left over white wine, penne pasta, a can of oil packed tuna. Not bad, all I could figure with just 15mins to work with and a near empty fridge.


----------



## oregonyeti

Hey, that's a skill in itself, making something good out of whatever might be at hand. My mom is really good at that and I learned from her. I grew up without refrigerators  And in a place where it was unthinkable to waste food--in India.


----------



## oregonyeti

Not exactly a meal I made, but something I made a big batch of because I'll never get tired of it--mashed potatoes. This time I used 6 boiled russets and 1 sweet potato, yogurt, semi-sharp cheddar, slightly carmelized onions, sauteed shrooms and garlic, and S&P. It's hard to go wrong with mashed potatoes, in my book, and this came out tasty I consider this a big batch because I cook only for myself.


----------



## dreed3

Well, let me preface this by saying, this is the 2nd time I have ever followed a RR recipe. I actually took the time, looked it up online, printed it and made sure i had all of her ingredients. Now, I didnt follow it to a "t", but it was close.

I made her Super Scampi Pasta. It turned out very good! Maybe a little bit too much lemon, or maybe I had a big one. But all in all, It was very tastey! 


my differences: I used Penne, instead of Linguine. I also added some grape tomatoes right before serving.

One other thing, I thought it seemed too "soupy", so i drained the pasta and shrimp, then put some more buttler in the pan, a little starch, put the pasta and shrimp in, then slowly added the chicken stock back in. It thickened up just enough to really coat the pasta. Then squeezed the lemon in...VOILA!


----------



## indianwells

I made up a Mexican spice blend with some toasted cumin, cinnamon, cocoa powder, cayenne, dried oregano, garlic powder, salt and brown sugar. I used some of this in a tomato sauce and towards the end added some finely chopped parsley and cilantro with a squeeze of lime. I then sauteed a chicken breast. I served it with basmati rice with some of the parsley/cilantro, golden raisins and some toasted pine nuts. I was very happy with it!:lips:
http://i33.tinypic.com/2gt2sfm.jpg
I know, I know, the sauce could have been reduced a touch more!!


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Last night tortelloni with some bolognese and garlic bread. (and 5 cocktails)

Tonight, a nice crispy piece of duck confit on top of a heaping pile of risotto made with the duck stock. 

quack quack.


----------



## oldschool1982

Last night we had meatloaf, mashed potatoes, corn and fresh baked biscuits. I gotta admit though, the meatloaf was less than what I normally make. I've been using this same recipe (for this type) for almost 30 years now and have never had the loaf not set correctly. I think it goes back to the beef. It seemed to be more pale pink in color than normal for the fat % listing than what we normally get from Costco. After cooking there was just too much grease for "at least 87% lean" in my opinion. Tasted good and served cold, definitely made a great sand today for lunch but served hot it's like mush. Doohhh!!!!

Tonight is chicken fajita's, black bean soup, cilantro/lime jasmine rice and a really nice fresh orange salad. The California Naval oranges are really good this year!....So far.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Oldschool my last meatloaf (or rather my fiances...I blame it on her) came out just like that too.

here is last nights duck confit with duckstock risotto....

Throughout the whole dinner, after each bite of crispy skin, and awesome flavored risotto, we just kept looking at each other in that "We are the $hit" look with giant smiles....probably the best comfort food dish we've ever made!!










tonight, we have some left over tomato basil soup we made we're going to heat up, some roasted potatoes, and....what I did was take our "free supermarket turkey" and butcher it up to store (I LOVE my foodsaver) since we'll never need to make a whole turkey.

Well, after watching a video of Grant Achatz cook up a turkey seperately sou-vide...thats what I have cooking now....a turkey leg with some butter, duck fat, sage and thyme vaccuuumesealed in a foodsaver in a 175 water bath....

mmm.
(the duck fat is on the other side in this picture....but rest assured, there is a big hunk of it!)


----------



## maryb

Potato and bacon soup simmering away. Comfort food for a major winter storm day.


----------



## cookingangry

I just now got to this thread and im already furious with envy. 

Murphy, you and ur fiancee seem to have the same tastes as me and my fiancee. Duck confit is one of our favorites. 

And a sous vide set up? Thats awesome.

All I've been up to lately is a lot of hollandaise at home, which takes more concentration than it did at work because of smaller quantities.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

did you ever see my hollandaise step by step I did on here? i'll search around for it.

and no....no sous vide setup, just a foodsaver and a pot in the oven or a thermometor on the stove. No immersion circulators or anything fancy


----------



## rpmcmurphy

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/food-...llandaise.html


----------



## cookingangry

I am trying to get a job at a restaurant that does a little sous vide but I think I'll need to get a similar home set up to you by doing it more manually.

Didn't see your step by step but I'd be interested. I'm really good at it now (I can save it at just about any point but hardly need to now, and I can adjust for consistency at several points as well) but it took a while to get it down in a home kitchen with only three egg yolks and a tiny mixing bowl as opposed to what I'm used to at work.


----------



## teamfat

Speaking of duck, one bad thing about today was cleaning the fridge. I've been a bit under the weather, cold and snowy outside, seemed like a good day to stay home and fuss about. Had to toss out about a cup and a half of duck fat from not that long ago. I guess I didn't get all of the water out, it was getting moldy and rancid. Drat!

On the plus side, however, I roasted a small piece of pork loin, not quite 2 pounds and did an onion - apple marmalade to top it. The marmalade was GREAT, probably the best batch I've done in years. Made up for having to toss out the duck fat.

mjb.


----------



## amazingrace

Today I made beef stew in the pressure cooker when I got home from our daughter's. Slow-cooked flavor in under 30 minutes -- including prep and pressure drop time (move over Rachael Ray). HubbyDearest was a happy camper. We had 7" of snow overnight. Looking out at the fresh landscape, a steaming bowl of stew seemed like the perfect food to have on a day like this. Tomorrow...leftovers...maybe beef pot pie---yummy.


----------



## oldschool1982

Last night was Beans and ham with cornbread and collards. Tonight was Steak Dianne, Roasted Potatoes and Green beans (actually I had a side of collards instead of the green beans. Left over from last nights dinner. 

I had some pics but since I have lost more than a step over the last couple years........ Actually there's a couple reason but let's just leave it at I ran out of film for the digital camera. :roll:


----------



## rpmcmurphy

some asian style buns, with five-spice S&P duck that I threw in a cold pan, rendered on low for a few then blasted to crisp up and flipped for a second....hoisin, cucumber, scalions. A take on the eversopopular Momofuku pork belly buns.

I had everything in the fridge or freezer ....and these duck breasts just suck for anything else. They were left over from the ducks I bought to make confit....from the Asian market and they just dont have any good flavor, and are pretty wimpy.


----------



## amazingrace

The original plan was to make beef pot pies using last night's left over stew. That plan fell apart when my brother arrived to play dominoes, and I decided it was too much trouble to make the pie dough. So I whipped up a corn bread instead, and I served the warmed over stew on top of the corn bread wedges...just as good, maybe even better than the pot pies. (I beat him 2 out of 3 rounds, by the way, but the game isn't over yet). :look:


----------



## maryb

One of those what the heck is in the freezer that is easy nights. I had hamburger patties from the organic beef I buy, some leftover uncooked biscuits (I freeze them on a sheet pan, great for a quick meal). Chicken fried beef patties and pepper milk gravy over biscuits along with a nice romaine salad. Quick and easy and tasty.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

for breakfast (or rather lunch by the time I awoke...) I took comfort in toasting up some left over dinner rolls, taking that thick sliced prosciutto and frying it up, with an egg and I grated some gruyer over top. RPMcMurphys egg-mcmuffin sliders. I at them pretty might right out of the pan, so no pictures. 

Sweezed a few oranges i had that had some cocktail twist divets taken out of them as well.


----------



## chefhow

Roasted chicken and butternut squash soup with grilled Goat Cheese on Naan sandwiches.


----------



## teamfat

Breakfast this morning was something different, well, at least for me the last few years. I finally got around to cooking up a small pot of grits. Back in the midwest I usually ate white hominy grits, today I used coarse ground yellow corn meal. Good stuff, and I'm looking forward to frying up some patties out of the leftovers one of the next few mornings.

mjb.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Just a mixed green salad with pinapple, apple, cashews and a ginger dressing and a leg of crispy duck confit...

oh...and some different pork buns and dumplings (donchu judge me!)

Manhattan before dinner......diet coke with, and I'll be mixing up something with vermouth in a few (I gotta get rid of this antica formula vermouth somehow!)


----------



## oregonyeti

I wish to make a formal complaint.

RPMcMurphy makes me hungry with his pics of food and his descriptions. Yeah some is good, but he should only post on days when I have already had delicious food. I have less problem when it's just words. The photos kill me sometimes


----------



## oregonyeti

I think that no matter what RPM's current occupation is, he could make a great living photographing food.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Thanks for the kind word oregon. I cheated yesterday and today and had someone else cook my food for me...and my pictures were from my crappy camera and I didn't wanna "be that guy" so bear with me.....

so, starting yesterday lunch, we went to 11 Madison Park in NYC . 
Fiance had winter salad and then a lobster roll (a really really really GOOD lobster roll)

I had agnollotti with suckling pig, followed by a duo of lamb.



















we skipped dessert for lunch and had a cocktail instead

then, went to the hotel, took a nap. and went to Pegu for some more cocktails.










after....perhaps ....3 cocktails...(really good cocktails) we hopped in a cab and went to Jean-Georges.....

started out with an amuse of a cumin flavored soup, salmon wrapped around a pear? and a piece of citrus.

then, fiance had....tuna ribbons, I had....beet/goat cheese/pistachio dish
tuna:









mine.









next I had seared Fois with cranberry foam perhaps? she had...halibut? with a consomme? No pictures...

then finished (well kinda finished) with....I had crispy rabbit (spicy and awesome!) she had beef tenderloin with japaneno something or other, 
wabbit









hers










then, we "finished" off with some dessert....not sure if you guys know about jean-georges desserts, but...well pastry chef is a genius. They come in petite fours and you order by "topic" winter, apple, caremel, or chocolate was on the menu...I choose chocolate...









fiance choose winter. 









then......waiting for the check.....we REALLY finished it off, with some.....marshmellos, macroons and chocolate. (hey, I didn't order it....just came...and well...I'm not going to waste food!)










then we slept.

and we slept.

Until this morning, when we woke! Then went to Momofuku milk bar (bakery) for the ultimate mcmuffin.....homemade english muffins, blackpepper butter, carmelized onions, thick slab of bentons bacon, and a poached deep fried egg. 
(and a strawberry milk) 








6$ of goodness right there.

fiance had pork buns. (like I've been trying to recreate.....having them at momofuku's, you realize....you just cant)









now we are headed to xmas eve dinner!!!! but not before a bite of some momofuku cookies!


----------



## rpmcmurphy

SO last night for dinner, we had.....ham turkey, sweedish meatballs, 2 kinds of kielbasa and sauerkraut. Beets, peas&carrots, corn, stuffing, mashed potatoes, candied yams, a huge antipasta salad with salad, and varius salumi, cheese cake.....and some good homemade horseradish..
half of my pictures got deleted (**** kids) but here are some at the end of the meal...im trying to recover what I had on my plate. 



































oh yeah some potato salad and a few other things (canned cranberry sauce)










just woke up, on to the inlaws for xmas dinner!  (stretchy pants on!)


----------



## rpmcmurphy

recovered last nights lost pictures...


----------



## oldschool1982

Last night for Christmas Eve, it was just the three of us so we had home-made pizza and watched the new Indiana Jones on DVD. When we were in KC we had a housefull....close to 20 of the DW's side of the family. Just not the same here. 

Yet for Christmas dinner , every year that we've been married, we alternate between Lasagne and a roast of some sort. Last year we did standing Rib roast with all the side and glace de viande. This year it's Italian so tonight we are having anti pasti (assortment of marinated mush, artichokes, peppers, olives and tomatoes, hot cappocolla (for you Sopranno fans Gabbagoul. hehehe:smiles, pan crisped proscuitto San Danielle I got a deal on because it was the shank end all served with oiled bruscetta crisps). lasagne, meatballs (The DW and DD wanted Buca di Beppo monster size but with my recipe ), sauteed broccoli and cauliflower with olive oil and Pecorino Peppato and bread made from my Grandmothers recipe. 

For dessert we have fried bread (Italian thing), croquembouche and a chocolate bourbon pecan pie.


----------



## maryb

Last night was turkey with stuffing, ham, mashed potatoes, turkey gravy (stock was from the turkey I made at thanksgiving), 7 layer salad, a jello salad, fruit salad, homemade dinner rolls, 20 kinds of cookies (my friends grand daughter was busy), pumpkin pie, and lemon meringue pie. No pictures because I couldn't keep the carnivores out of the meat even when I was slicing it :lol: they are brave to be sticking fingers in a roaster when I am using my 14 inch granton edge slicer!

Tonight is leftovers, cold turkey sandwiches, reheat the stuffing and potatoes, and in general graze on whatever is in the kitchen :lol:


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Tonight, went italian and fiance made some white bean crostini with balsamic, garlic, and some basil (and I'm sure some other things, just don't remember) 









I made some orecchiette with hot italian sausage and broccoli rabe. 



























bottle of 1999 barberesco









also whipped a warm polenta terrine with sausage peppers garlic and mozz (stole the recipe from I think a Batali book) that will chill in the fridge for tomorrow...never made it before, see how it turns out.


----------



## amazingrace

McM...are you that guy I saw a TV segment about that photographs everything he eats?  Great pictures, though.


----------



## amazingrace

Home made tamales, pinto beans and spanish rice. Did the beans and rice in the new pressure cooker. yummy.


----------



## crimsonmist308

tonight i had a rare chance of making dinner with my
26 year old son.

we made hand wrapped wonton with a 
ground pork/shrimp/green onion/minced garlic
filling, in a chicken broth, garnished with
green onions, and "egg noodles".

to make the egg noodles, scramble some eggs
and thin out slightly with a little bit of water.
add a thin layer to a pan and swirl, like making a crepe.
when hard fried on both sides, remove from pan 
and stack until eggs are used up.

thin slice the eggs like fettuchini and twirl to garnish.


----------



## amazingrace

Tonight will be left overs, maybe. But I've been in the kitchen preparing for tomorrow...black eye peas with ham (onion, carrot, potato, celery, garlic too), served with corn bread. Some call it Hoppin' John. I dunno...I'm not South'rn. Made the day ahead, so the flavors marry :lips: . I did it in the 10 qt pressure cooker so there's plenty for the freezer too.

1 meaty ham bone
1 pound black eye peas, sorted (I found a pebble in mine), and rinsed
3/4 cup diced or thin-sliced carrots
1/2 cup each diced onion and celery
3 or 4 clove garlic minced
1&1/2 cup diced potato
seasonings to taste: pepper, bay leaf, etc. But hold off salt until cooking is done, since the ham will give up a good deal of its salt, and if using, the stock or broth will also have salt.
broth, stock or water to cover solids by 2" (here is the reason for the large cooker, because the beans foam, so if using pressure, it cannot be more than half full). The finished product is 5 quarts of soup.

"Sweat" the veggies, add all else and bring to the boil
Stir well, lock lid in place, bring up to full pressure, then reduce heat and pressure cook 10 minutes. 
Remove from heat and let pressure drop naturally. _Edited to include: When you can take off the lid, stir in a can of diced tomatoes. I run them in the blender first, but that's optional. _
As with any soup, it's always better the next day.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

yesterday went out..but for lunch I had the polenta terrine I made a few days ago.









just had breakfast....nothing to nurse a new years day like a basic greasy one.


----------



## teamfat

Had a nice bit of beef roast and yorkshire pudding. Haven't made puddings for a while, I'm a little oiut of practice. Could have been better but still turned out great, smothered in pan gravy. Did some asparagus lightly fried in butter with lemon juice drizzled over. Good stuff, a nice holiday meal.

mjb.


----------



## amazingrace

We enjoyed the black eye peas soup with the ham. I made corn bread to go with it... and OOPS... I forgot to put in the egg called for in the recipe. Mums the word, it turned out okay--no one noticed. :look: The leftover soup is going into the freezer for a jiffy meal some other time.


----------



## oldschool1982

"Once in a Blue-moon" meal here tonight. pan fried chicken, mashed 'taters, skillet gravy, peas and biscuits. I think it's been close to 7 years since I made home-made fried chicken, I mean the bone in kind. We do breaded and sautéed chicken breasts quite often for schnitzel since the DW and DD do like that very much.

Had to make home-made buttermilk for breading and biscuits it was so much spur of the moment.:look:

Actually everything turned out rather nice. Legs and thighs with skin removed, flour mix was made up of AP flour, potato flour, touch of corn flour, and ground thyme, rosemary, basil, oregano, cayenne pepper and sage as well as Lawry's season salt, a bit extra paprika, garlic powder and onion powder. 

Had some cream of mush soup left over from the weekend so that was tweaked into the pan gravy (no 1/2 and 1/2 in the house).

Stuffed cabbages on the agenda for tomorrow and marinated and roasted pork tenderloin for later this week. The weather is gonna get a bit nasty around here toward the end of the week so Chicken and Dumplings may be in order if we get that freezing rain the weather guessers keep threatening us with. After this week it's back to less than extremely comfort food.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

room service. 

at least it's not bad. but I hate seeing "kobe burger" on menus.....


----------



## mezzaluna

I made Greek-style meatballs in egg-lemon sauce and a green salad.


----------



## chefhow

Sweet Potato Gnocci with Roast Chicken and Fresh Mozz sausage I made over the holiday break (I got an antique meat grinder and sausage maker for Hanukah) and a nice White Truffle Vinaigrette.


----------



## crimsonmist308

finally had a day off after working four weeks w/o a day off
and staying at work until midnight or 1am.

last night i had boiled some potatoes in their jackets and 
let them cool off in the fridge.

this morning i wanted a big breakfast so i cubed the potatoes
before frying them (they crisp up better this way than when 
cooking them from raw). i also cubed up spam (their new
bacon flavor ... yum!!), chorizo, bratwurst, and mortadella,
and fried them up with the taters.

then i topped them with a couple of eggs over medium so
there was plenty of yolk to drip over the cubes. yum!!


----------



## salliem

Wow..incredible breakfast foods...Sunday..going out for breakfast, probably a little dive diner that has a dish on the menu that I like..dinner is still up in the air, but maybe I'll make something snazzy.


----------



## brightersage

I'm going to do a roast in the ol' crock-pot today for dinnner. I have been told that parsnips are the secrect to a great pot roast, so I'm going to put some onions, carrots, a little celery, and two small parsnips in to cook with a sirloin tip roast (on sale yesterday for half price - score!). I'll also add a bay leaf, from my new Turkish collection, and try not to go overboard on the salt and misc dried herbs.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Filet, some carrots with a little butter/balsamic, and some spatzle.










I tell ya, it sounds silly, but these steaks are part of a tenderloin I picked up on supersale at shoprite, for like 23$ for the whole tenderloin, and while it's certainly not Kobe, the lady and I agree these are some of the best filets we've ever had, and these have been even pulled from the freezer.

(and the carbonara from last night)


----------



## rpmcmurphy

a citrus/ginger marinaded duck breast and a roasted cashew + marinade sauce. with some jasmine rice and a pork bun.....vegetables...we don't need no stinkin' vegetables.










a manhattan 2:1 with rittenhouse and antica formula, regans orange bitters and a flamed orange twist for me....

sazerac for the misses with 1:1 saz rye and cognac , a cube of sugar, a teaspoon of water and a lucid rinsed glass..


----------



## chefhow

I'm almost embarresed to say what I made for dinner last night after seeing this but, Pan fried pork chops, mac and cheese with fage instead of butter and milk, and peas.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

I had McDonalds dollar menu the night before. 


yeah. like the dollar menu. Like pretty much 1 of each thing on it.


----------



## chefallen

I had a applewood smoked gouda grit souffle with cherry smoked brown sugar habanero bacon in it and a peach schnapps creme brule and a glass of ice wine. Me and my wife both loved it and **** even my 3 year old ate it a liked it.


----------



## chefhow

Where did you have the souffle?


----------



## oregonyeti

I simmered some chicken and shallots with some Patak's vindaloo curry paste, hand rolled some whole wheat flour dough into thick noodles and let them cook in the broth. This was Canadian-made "paratha" flour. Turned out good for a one-person meal. Veges? I'll have some tomorrow.


----------



## teamfat

Last night I roasted a chicken, a fairly small 3+ pounder. Served it with a sauteed mushroom, white wine pan reduction, some rice with the nice, flavorful 'roasting rack' veggies [carrots and onion ] diced up and mixed in. Leftovers tonight, the chicken parts heated in an earthernware baking dish, basically a terrine. Whisked up a simple roux based chicken gravy to douse the bird bits and leftover rice mix.

I've said it before, I'm saying it now, I'm sure I'll say it again. Culinary wizardy, flamboyant presentation, exotic ingredients have their place but sometimes they just can't compare to a simple piece of chicken and an honest puddle of gravy.

mjb.


----------



## chefhow

Roasted chicken and Cobb Salad with a nice Avocado Vinaigrette


----------



## chefallen

Made it out of the cheese grits


----------



## pbo2444

tell me more about chickpea soup?


----------



## maryb

Beef meatballs in dried mushroom/beef stock gravy open face on a 1 inch thick piece of pumpernickel bread and some Au gratin potatoes with cheddar and parmigiana.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

after 7 days of cleansing/detoxing, just a salad with a coupla cubes of cheese.  

I did bake my first loaf of bread though for tomorrow for lunch! came out awesome. I'ma post a separate post about it


----------



## rpmcmurphy

my first loaf of bread.


----------



## chefhow

I did enjoy a southern delicacy while I was in Chattanooga this past weekend... A sackful of Krystals with cheese, fried pickles and a chili cheese fries. Now that's good eatin


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Lunch, NRatched made some egg salad and the light whole wheat bread I made last night...










exciting huh?


----------



## bryanj

Just made some brunch... a few slices of applewood smoked bacon from my local butcher, three duck eggs over easy, and an English muffin with lots of butter, served up with a nice Darjeeling tea. Now I have to go to work and make other people food.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Curry Chicken Brown Rice and a pineapple, pepper, salsa/relish


----------



## french fries

I'm making champinones al ajillo (Garlic/lemon whole mushroom tapa), pan fried zuchinni, oven baked tilapia with a spicy walnut/garlic crust. Simple mediterranean food. Lots of olive oil, lemon and garlic.


----------



## oldschool1982

Last night we had breaded Chicken Tenders, Tater Tots and three different "other" accompaniments. I had fresh cantaloupe, the DW had cole slaw from BBQ the other day and the DD had a salad. A nice, light, simple and very low budget meal. :look: Found half of a leftover lasagne in the freezer so...that combined with meat sauce and a rope of sausage from the freezer as well is dinner tonight. Just need to decide on a veg accompaniment. If the store has some escarole, maybe that sautéed for me and a salad for the DW and DD :smiles:


----------



## kuan

McMurphy's food porn is getting better and better all the time.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Thanks! I'm really tryin' My Secret is I recently discovered that a motorcycle riding buddy, who is a pro photographer, also has "foodie tendencies" and while flipping through this awesome new dessert book (Dessert Fourplay by Johnny Iuzzini) I was so taken back by the photography, I looked at who the photographer was and almost fell over laughing "hey I ride motorcycles with that guy!" - So I've been getting some advice. It's tough taking pictures of food you want to eat before it gets cold!!! Very short window of time...I wish I had more in focus in that shot, and some more post processing time, but o well.

JOHNNY IUZZINI / Dessert Four Play is the book.

If you haven't seen the book, it's worth buying just for the food porn pictures.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Dad came over for me to cut up and foodsave a tenderloin for him in the middle so no really good pictures, but heres the awesomeness that is duck and onion confit pizza.





































I thought duck confit and risotto a was my ultimate comfort food, I was wrong, it's duck confit pizza.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Black Bean 'burger' and sweet potato fries...


----------



## dc sunshine

Teaching daughter to cook - to give me a night "off" - ah well, but she's attempting roast chicken maryland pieces on a bed of roast sweet potatoes, onions, carrots with herbs and coleslaw on the side. Shall see how we go!

RPM - how did you get the blackening effect on your black bean burger and curry chicken? They look great.


----------



## oregonyeti

YUMMM I love both of those


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Haha, well I have to admit I used a non-stick for both of these....the nightmare of cleaning out a stainless caked in curry or black beans was not something I was looking forward to. The chicken, I just wanted a nice brown/black on....I like the curry chicken that way, so, I just cooked on medium-high on the stovetop for a few minutes each side until it blackened. The coating in curry helped, I pretty much just threw the chicken in a gallon ziplock with 1/4 cup of curry, 1tbsp red pepper flakes and salt and pepper then threw them in a dry non stick on mid high. 

the black bean burgers needed to be blackened to have any **** good texture and actually stay together. this time i used 3-4 tbsp of oil in the pan


----------



## koukouvagia

[No message]


----------



## koukouvagia

Hey hey I did it!!! Posted a pic, thanks RPM for the downloading guidance. I'm not so good at finding my way around downloading pics but as you can see I can make a mean thin-crust pizza! The top is pepperoni, mushroom, fresh mozz, and the bottom pizza is veggie, basil, smoked mozz.


----------



## mikelm

Gonna watch the Super Bowl tonight at my son's house with a large assortment of snacks and dips. (Maybe some wine, too) :lol:

I'm bringing a Garbage Salad (that may be a strictly Chicago thing like hot giardinera, I don't know) a bunch of jalapeno shooters stuffed with Italian sausage, and a lot of cocktail meatballs in sauce which is NOT ketchup and grape jelly.

I notice that the Pittsburgh public schools are officially opening two hours late tomorrow morning. That's how big a grip the Stillers have on the city.

We will have another granddaughter wave our Terrible Towel during the game. It worked for the playoff, when our GD from Pbgh visited and we all watched the game. :bounce: 

Mike :beer:


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia, nice shoes! Huh... and nice pizza too! :roll:


----------



## koukouvagia

You can't imagine how much my husband hates them... the slippers not the pizza :talk:


----------



## oldschool1982

Kouk, Respectable job with the "Za's". Hope they tasted half as good as they looked...........:smiles:


We were on our way to a nice night at home with a dinner of beef Stroghanoff and a chilled cucumber, carrot and tomato salad (sweet and sour vinegar base) until I called the neighbor asking if he was working tomorrow. (Needed some help with tile work at the house). Anyway, ended up over there for a Game party. So the Stroghanoff was chilled and a Southwestern Spinach dip as well as Chili con Queso dip (old Rio Bravo recipe:lips: Just wish I had one of those old tortilla machines :smiles: )were thawed and brought over with us. They served typical fare and wings were on the list. Had this seasoning called "Slap yo Momma". It was abundantly applied to the wings. For simple with a kick it was pretty decent stuff. I mean, not everyone does gourmet style stuff and quite frankly, simple really hits the spot right now.:look:

Tomorrow will be the Stroghanoff.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Last night I went shopping in the freezer and pulled out the last of the tenderloin I butchered up, and roasted some spicy sweet potatos










Tonight went shopping in the freezer again and pulled out 2 turkey wings that were in the back of the freezer and made a turkey tortilla soup. Made a black bean salsa to go on top with blackbeans, red onion, tomato, cilantro, jalapeno, some lime juice.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Chicken with Red Curry paste and coconut milk, potatoes, and some udon noodles I shopped from the pantry.


----------



## oregonyeti

There you go again, making me hungry.
The chopsticks add to it, like they're saying "here, have some . . ."


----------



## rpmcmurphy

nothing special tonight just chickpeas, onions, cilantro some lime juice, and some manchego cheese.

had 2 barely pork chops, thin cut in the freezer and browned em, threw some onions, garlic, olives and sweated them and then some diced tomatoes in there for a few minutes...


----------



## french fries

Looks yummy RPM! Wish I had pics also.

Nothing special here too, just good fresh produce from the Farmer's Market: Leek fondant with Sole Meuniere.


----------



## teamfat

Tonight was just some linguine with leftover mushroom and sausage sauce from the other night and a side salad. Nothing really noteworthy except for one detail. I took the time to tear apart some bread and cook up some croutons in garlic and butter.

So simple, but such a nice addition to the salad.

mjb.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Today was scrap day. Had some boneless/skinnless chicken thighs left over, roasted them and chopped them up and threw together (actually the fiance did) chicken "burgers" with a concasse and some broccoli.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Tonight: Left over meatloaf.

BDL


----------



## maryb

Pulled pork and beans from last summer, love my Food Saver :lol:


----------



## sdesforges

that I grilled last weekend, I made a small pot of turkey and andouille sausage gumbo. Pretty satisfying on a cool winter evening.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Mujadara with some greek yogurt


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Whole wheat penne with garlic, onions, mushrooms and crumbled goat cheese.


----------



## oldschool1982

Last night was Penne and meatballs with Marinara sauce and a nice salad. Tonight was seared Top sirloin steaks I cut and froze several weeks ago (food saver), baked potatoes loaded with all the trimmings and cauliflower au gratin. Nice bowl of the Hawaiian Pineapple from the other night is going to be my dessert. Tomorrow is baked meatball subs with roasted red potatoes, green and red peppers, romano and garlic as a side.


----------



## docsmith

Lunch: 

Thin flounder fillets breaded with panko and sauteed in a bit of canola oil.
Avocado, tomato, blue cheese, balsamic vinaigrette salad. 

Result = very nice.


----------



## french fries

Minestrone!

Fresh batch of homemade brown chicken stock

...and from the Farmer's Market: 
Pinto beans
Turnips
Carrots
Cauliflower
Red Cabbage
Young onions
Garlic
Pancetta
Butternut Squash
Chard
Parmesan

... served with homemade garlic croutons.

I think I ate my vegetables!!


----------



## bachelor chef

Breakfast

ciabatta roll with ham, pepper jack and egg overhard

lunch

shrimp pasta pomodora left over from the night before

dinner

creamy spicy sausage soup.

Then I take a nap and workout for a week straight.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

my lunch

leftover roast turkey on some homemade wheat.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Todays lunch. Indian in the cafeteria since my dinner had no leftovers. I love my company cafeteria.










Chicken Tikki masala rice naan, a lamb kabab and a samosa, some chickpeas and some curry goodness.

10$, but I wanted a little of everything....


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Last night a chicken fricassee "kinda"...no cream. Some celery root, potatoes, mushrooms, etc..










Tonight, some Turkey burgers that we batch up and freeze for a quick meal and some Quinoa "risotto" style. haha.

A dollop of greek yogurt and some smoked paprika on top. 


















also been messing with that Artisan bread in 5 minutes a day book and had some left over dough in the fridge so I made some buns.


----------



## maryb

Roasted cornish hen, acorn squash with butter and brown sugar(comfort food from when I was young), and salad.


----------



## oregonyeti

I really like adding a little nutmeg to turkey burgers.


----------



## oldschool1982

RPM,

Class act you are. I sit here sometimes looking at things and say to myself.......Self you have formal training and you don't do anything like this guy. What's up with that? Well I finally figured out that I did it for so long that the simple PB&J, Chicken tenders or even tonight's dinner of Pork roast, roasted potatoes and braised cabbage are just too simple for pics. 

Plus, in our kitchen, to take tpics for show it would take me so frigging long to get things plated and presentable.....it'd all be cold by the time we sit to eat. Nothing new if I think about it considering most of my meals were taken at the pass while expediting service, but that's all behind me now. Anyhow keep it up! You're doing a great job and definitely adding to the credibility of the site.:beer:


----------



## oregonyeti

Well from an amateur's perspective, I agree too. The food porn makes me drool. Never in the Wide World of Sports has there been a non-pro that made such an impression. I don't mean the skiier who famously plummeted at the beginning of every show (which maybe is me). I mean the one who showed how much fun it can be to be really good at it.


----------



## teamfat

Tonight was just some leftovers from last night, but last night was pretty, uh, gosh darn good. Had some folks over, good times, good food. Started with something I've never tried before, sort of dak kang jung chicken wings. Not deep fried, but done over charcoal. Turned out pretty well, though I had a big sticky blob of the sauce stuck in my beard for a bit.

The other thing I tried for the first time was a lemon curd dessert. Pretty simple, about a 1/3 cup of lemon curd in a custard dish, topped with a thick layer of cream whipped with a bit of extra sugar and some dark rum. Finished with raspberries. The three ingredients worked out very well together, folks really liked it.

The grilled salmon with the lemon aioli was good, the standing rib roast with the garlic - rosemary crust was a bit overdone and needed more rosemary, and more black pepper in the mushroom sauce. The sweet onion soup with the romano shreds on top was a big winner - I had mentioned onion soup in my emails to the guests, they were expecting the usual 'french onion soup' cliche. Fooled them!

And the grilled shrimp salad served in bell pepper 'bowls' was pretty cute. I was too busy to take pictures, drat. Otherwise I could drool over it once again!

On a side note, there were more empty wine bottles at the end of the evening than beer bottles. And we never even got into the whites I thought would go well with the dessert. No wonder getting out of bed this morning was a bit slower than usual.

mjb.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

White bean & turkey chili with a dollop of greek yogurt (I really just make things to put greek yogurt on them, it's just that awesome) and some cilantro.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Comfort food night - Mrs. McMurphy crock-potted a roast of freezer shopped pork loin with some chipotles in adobo, salsa verde and a bunch of spices with some stock.

then made some quick crispy tacos.



































at right at the stove pretty much.


----------



## salliem

Breakfast was whey protein shake....lunch slightly more adventerous: steamed broccoli, sweet potato, orange pepper, baby bellas and Boca "ground beef"..for dinner I made chicken salad on toasted gluten free bread and baby spinach leaves.


----------



## mattie405

A simple dinner of Pork loin roast with baked potaotes, braised cabbage and bacon, warm sliced apples with cinnamon. Simple enough to throw together without too much hanging over the stove, I am busy making dough for bread and pizzas so didn't have time to babysit dinner, got to get the grandkids pizza ready for the weekend, they went thru all they had in the freezer so it needs to be replenished.:lips:


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Thanks for the back slapping guys. Wish i was a little more "creative" but I'm getting better.

Tonight, 
some udon some thin sliced top round, mushrooms, garlic, scallions and a simple sauce my fiance found, kinda lo-mein-ish.


----------



## bixaorellana

Wow ~~ you all can post pictures and everything! I'll have to learn how to do all that.

In the meantime, for my first official, post-intro post, my supper:

Since I had car trouble today, & was stymied in my attempt to go to the market for fresh comestibles, I had to fall back on what's already in the house. I had a bunch of toasted chickpea powder, so I'm making soup.

I sauteed cut-up cactus pads, poblano pepper, and onion, then turned off the heat & stirred the powder into the vegetables. (This stuff loves to clump.) Then I added some fresh-tomato sauce & boiling water and one whole smoked chile. Brought it back to a simmer for @ 20 minutes, then added @ 1/3 cup of chopped cilantro. Added a little lime juice & some bottled habanero sauce at the the table & was completely happy.

I'm pretty sure that the toasted chickpea powder is used in Indian cooking, too, but I don't know what it's called.


----------



## shroomgirl

Toasted Whole wheat bread with mashed spiced giganti beans, slices of beets, arugula, feta, roasted red bell pepper......

Goldrush apple crisp.....so simple, peeled/cored thick sliced apples with alittle cornstarch spread through, topped with sugar/flour/butter and baked. No juice/spices or anything else with the apples. Top each serving with applejack caramel sauce. If there were vanilla ice cream around life would be more perfecter


----------



## dc sunshine

It's about time for a roast dinner....got couple of chooks in the fridge. Will give them a good sage stuffing, bung half a lemon in their end to keep the stuffing in, give their skins a spray of oil and a good rub with sweet paprika, garlic and oregano, roast them breast side down till almost done, give 'em a flip to brown the tops. Baked potatoes and a good tossed green salad with balsamic dressing, plus lots of tomatoes out of the garden, maybe some of my black pearl chillies too. Oh, and won't forget the gravy. Then some white nectarines sliced, macerated in sugar, chilled, with french vanilla icecream.


----------



## iamjammin

Tonight i'm having guests over so i just finished cutting up a beef tenderloin into filets. I'm going to sautee them and then make a balsamic vinegar based sauce.

For sides I'm making a special mashed potatoes recipe of my grandmother's (which is a variation of a dish very popular in her hometown near memphis) and it's basically mashed potatoes with chiles in it.

For desert I've made a tres-leche cake (milk cake).


----------



## mattie405

Tonight hubby is on duty so I will have some leftover roast beef in gravy on home made ciabatta, usually he doesn't want anything when he gets in so it's me and the dogs for dinner.........and they do love roast beef!:lips:


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Mah Pizzah from last night. Then we hit up the cocktail bar for some cocktails.

Fiance had a Sloe-Gin Fizz and a quartino of wine and I had a cocktail that's kinda a different with Irish whiskey, gin, chartreuse, and possibly punt-e-mes vermouth, (I forget) with a dash of regans and a dash of hermes orange bitters. My second cocktail I wanted to experiment with Cantons (ginger infused cognac) so I had a Canton's "Sidecar" kinda thing that we thought up with cantons and hennesey as the base spirits in a classic sidecar. It's good, but may need a tweak.

Tonight I have some chicken in the fridge marinating in yogurt and such for some indian chicken tikka masala.


----------



## elchivito

Last night baked portabella caps stuffed with ground pork, seasoned with pesto and cayenne, a little marinara on the side and pecorino romano topped. Herb salad from the garden, some chianti. 

Tonight grilled marinated flank over collards and I'm not sure what else.


----------



## mikelm

Ah, RPM

*"a simple sauce my fiance found, kinda lo-mein-ish."*

Fine with the food, but when are you going to make an honest woman of your "fiancee?"

We've been looking at pix of her (and your food) for a long time now and I'm wondering when the happy event will take place. Or is she not yet convinced of your cooking ability?

How about making the wedding a potluck - inviting us all and asking each to bring a dish? Save a he!l of alot of money on the reception!

Try it; you'll like it. We're celebrating our 54th anniversary next month. :bounce:

Mike


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Haha, we got engaged the end of May....

As far as a wedding/reception, no thanks! We are courthousing it, laughing at the suckers who blow 30k on weddings, and will blow probably the same amount touring Italy for ~4 weeks the end of august/sept this year.


----------



## chefhow

Thats what Im talking about!!! My fiance and I got our liscence and rings last week and are courthousing it on either the 16 or 17th when my son is in town for his spring break. Money saved is being used for family vacation/honeymoon this summer.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Chicken Tikka Masala and some basmati rice with some roti.


----------



## mikelm

*...will blow probably the same amount touring Italy for ~4 weeks the end of august/sept this year. 
*"

Sounds like a helluva lot more sensible way to spend your money. Looking forward to your culinary adventures there. Take lots of pictures.

Mike


----------



## lanx1247

Tonight I am willing spring forth with a mole rubbed pork loin with simple (salt, pepper, olive oil) veggies and roasted sweet potatoes on the grill. If you grill...the sun will come!


----------



## rpmcmurphy

of COURSE! 

I'm actually going to post another thread in the general discussion area soon as its about time to reallllly start planning. I'd like to hire a chef for a few days while I'm out there as well. We are going to villa it in Tuscany for at least 1 of those weeks I'm sure. Other than that, we are pretty much going to wing it.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Pork chop stuffed with some asiago, apples, and raisins, with an apple brandy pan sauce, creamy polenta and spinach with pinenuts and garlic.

For dessert I plan on yellow snow cones from the 12" of snow we're supposed to get tonight...


----------



## oregonyeti

Yellow snow, hmm, what's the recipe?:lol:


----------



## koukouvagia

Spinach sauteed with garlic and pine nuts - that's my favorite way to eat spinach! And a little grating of nutmeg too.


----------



## mikelm

*"I'd like to hire a chef for a few days while I'm out there as well. We are going to villa it in Tuscany for at least 1 of those weeks I'm sure. Other than that, we are pretty much going to wing it.*

Loosen up a little, RPM - you'r always being too hard on yourself. 

Mike


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Chicken Piccata, Orzo "risotto" with some toasted pine nuts and some left over chicken stock, asparagus


----------



## koukouvagia

Tasty. But don't you mean "orzotto?" :lol:


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Had a kinda random (which in this economy is ****ing real random!) job interview today, so I felt the need to break open a nice bottle of wine....

So....in the wine fridge I went and pulled out the.....wait for it...

....2007 something or other chardonnay that my dad pawned off on me that he got from one of his suppliers as a xmas gift (he's in the automotive industry)










and some pecan crusted trout with a bourbon/coffee glaze and I pulled some box of couscous something or other out from the reaches of the 'if in the event of a nuclear blast, you can eat canned beans or boxed couscous and ramen' stash.










I'm not a seafood eater. (im sure some of you read my 2008 resolution of actually eating seafood in 2008, that I so awesomely accomplished) So my strategy was to absolutely, in no possible way, make anything else i was having with my meal, worse than the fish. Mission accomplished, the fish was good. my second "meal", in my entire life, that was seafood, other than trying bites off someone elses plate.


----------



## gummy-bear

prepped lunch for tomorrow, turkey pinwheels with a spread of cream cheese, sour cream, green onion, hatched chilies, olives, Chipotle Tabasco sauce, and a squeeze of lemon juice. 

It should come out nicely, I'm nervous though. We'll see tomorrow, it needs to refrigerate over night apparently.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

last night (i have pics i'll upload when i feel like getting off the recliner) crusted a lamb loin with thyme s&p, put some garlic and butter and a little oil in a cold pan and brought it up to temp before searing it good, NRAtched made truffled mashed and some steamed stringbeans. 

Made a quick pan sauce with some shallot, pinot noir we were drinking, a small small dash of cream. came out super awesome.


----------



## gummy-bear

Lunch was an amazing dish of chicken and egg noodles. Lots of onion and garlic, chicken thigh meant, and egg noodles, all covered in chicken broth and simmered, by far one of my favorite things ever


----------



## maryb

Leftover cold meatloaf sandwiches and some fries tonight.


----------



## ninja_59

Last nite, I ordered a hamburger steak & fries, tonite, its beaked beans and pork( made in my crockpot ) with halal chicken sausages, easy comfort food :lips:


----------



## elchivito

It's lambing season, so we've been busy all day. Baby lambs and kids bouncing all over the place. I pulled 14 lambs today and 6 kids. The Missus had to glove up and go pearl diving for 4 that were twisted up and couldn't find the exit...Too tired to really cook. Tonight, erzatz cannelini bean soup with kale:

1 bunch kale from the garden, stems off for quick cook and julienned very thin
5 cloves garlic
oregano, thyme, you know the drill
a bit of red pepper flakes
a little smoked paprika
bacon, about 1/8 lb.
6 cans of cannelini beans
coarse chopped scallions
chicken stock

pureed 4 cans of beans in the VitaMix along with all the seasonings while the bacon fried in some olive oil in the soup pot with the onions till brown. Added the puree to the pot, brought it up with some more chick stock, added the other two cans of beans and the kale. Simmer till the kale's done....piece of cake and everybody's full. We're so tired we haven't even changed out of our **** soaked clothes. Life is good. Time for a see-gar on the porch.
I forgot, about a half a lemon's worth of juice went in there somewhere...


----------



## phatch

My kids take turns cooking Sunday Dinner. My daughter wanted to cook a Pork Shoulder Roast with Mashed Potatoes and sauted carrots. 

I guided her through a spice rub. She rubbed it in and trussed it up. I did the browning in the pan because she can't quite pinch tongs tight enough to handle an 8 pound roast. 

She made the mirepoix and seasoned it with thyme and S&P. When the roast was browned, we put the roast in, deglazed the pan and added those juices and chicken stock for the braise. She checked temps, peeled and chopped the potatoes, carrots. And cooked them with my directions. She mashed the potatoes. 

As she doesn't eat gravy, I made that from the braising liquid. 

She did a great job.


----------



## oregonyeti

That's great, phatch!


----------



## rpmcmurphy

last night, NRatched made quick stuffed shells with sausage and spinach,


----------



## indianwells

Do you mind me asking how you light your food shots RPM? I can see you use a shallow depth of field and that is really effective but I can't work out how you light the subject.
Delightful pictures though, they really bring the food to "life"!:lips:


----------



## rpmcmurphy

depends, on the ones on the butcher block, i usually don't and the "just ok" ones on the table, I don't....just shoot at iso 3200 no flash. .but for the good ones, I pull out my ghetto lightbox.


----------



## indianwells

Thanks for that! Will have to experiment!


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Tonight 
Quinoa in duck stock with Chorizo, mushrooms, onions, peas, and garlic


----------



## mattie405

Made pizza at home, tastes better than anything we can get here in the deep south, especially since we come from NYC originally.
Pictures by mattie405 - Photobucket:lips:


----------



## nick.shu

Got a packet of Roo strip loin, but my brain, wallet and motivation fails me. I unfortunately i dont have the standard sweet potato, so i might go down the asian route.


----------



## teamfat

Tried something a bit different tonight for dinner. Pounded out some chicken breasts fairly thin, set aside. Did a shrimp, onion and parma ham saute while simmering a shrimp stock with the shells. Put the shrimp mix on half the cutlet, folded it over and poached them, covered, in the liquid from cooking the shrimp and onions plus the strained shrimp stock. Pulled out the chicken and shrimp 'sandwich' then reduced the poaching broth, thickened with a bit of flour slurry, a great gravy for the chicken. Asparagus fried in butter on the side, pretty tasty.

Once again I should have taken a photo. My wife's plate looked really nice, the chicken sandwich on mine sort of came apart and, well, it tasted much better than it looked.

mjb.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

barley-sotto with porcini and some left over bella with some duck stock...started off the sotto with some marsala.


----------



## oregonyeti

I made good use of some frozen stuff. Simple but tasty.

Started with boiling some frozen mustard greens. I added hot mustard and sambal oelek. Dropped in some frozen pierogies and a little leftover roast beef. It's good.


----------



## ninja_59

For supper tonite, its a plain macaroni & cheese, it reminds me of my days in Vermont


----------



## oldschool1982

Bought a Corned beef flat for tomorrows dinner and found out we'd been invited out. So decided on some Reuben sands for tonight instead. Just finished cooking off the corned beef an hour ago. Have a decent loaf of Jewish Rye (although I wish I could get a loaf of Rosen's), some nice baby Swiss, homemade 1000, sauerkraut and scoop of potato salad for the side. Thought about a boiled dinner but then I realized we forgot the red potatoes. Plus, the bakery was out of soda bread. Oh well. A Reuben sounded better anyhow.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

**** that sounds good. 

potato soup for me with some coconut milk and maybe some chili's


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Tonight the fiance made coconut potato soup with some thai chilis.


----------



## oldschool1982

RPM,
I like the ideas of the potatoes and chilies for the soup unfortunately not a big fan of Coconut milk in the mix. The soup looked appetizing enough though so if it was set in front of me I would certainly have given it a go.

The Reubens were pretty good. The bread had to be seedless for the DW but other than that......

Interesting thing with the potato salad though. It leached water for some reason (I have my suspicions) but I did the strangest thing to fix it. 

Potato Flour. 

Just sprinkled some over the top and mixed with a spatula.
Please excuse my newbie like awe but in days past I would have just drained and remade the dressing for the potato salad whether it be mayo, sour cream or a mixture of the two. Now I have kept this in my pro and personal kitchens and it never dawned on me to do this. Dang I feel like an eegit but I was even more surprised on how well it worked. Tightened up the salad rather nicely and added a very subtle depth to the flavor. 

Normally I use the Potato flour for a chicken breading blend or Potato bread but..... Wow! 30+ years of cooking and something new jumps into the mix! :lol:


----------



## mattie405

Beef Barley soup, heavy on the onion,carrots and celery. I had the top cap from a whole brisket that I bought to cook tomorrow night, trimmed it well, browned it well then thru the rest in with some water and chopped tomatoes. Came out tasting really good and I had pretty much forgot I had it simmering on the stove until I came in from the some planting out in the yard and the house smelled wonderful, was damp and rainy today so it felt great to sit down to a steaming bowl of soup.


----------



## oldschool1982

Went 'round and 'round and 'round again coming up with a dish to take to the gathering tonight. Kinda get tired of all the same old stuff so I decided to keep in the Irish theme. Although I'm Italian and even though there was a time in this country's history when our peoples were not so friendly........ I figured what the heck. I ain't sporting any green though but I decided to make a traditional Beef and Guinness stew with Potato Boxties. 

Stew is simmering on the stove now and the batter for the boxties is in the fridge. Good flavor so far but I do have to thicken it up a bit. Should hope to be a nice change from the "wings and things" we usually have at these neighborhood things . Still I hope someone does bring wings. They sound pretty good after all.:look:


----------



## rpmcmurphy

threw black beans, tomatoes, and a bunch of other stuff in the crock pot for a few hours then threw in some left over shredded pork


----------



## boar_d_laze

Linda's become interested in some arcane areas of Mexican cooking. 

A lot of it has to do with finding and going to regional (even tribal) Mexican markets in the greater SoCal area. She's been making pozole as a three day project involving me driving places, translating for her, and trying to find a particular style of nixtamal. 

Of course we were going to have corned-beef and cabbage today, but there isn't any corned beef to be found in the entire San Gabriel Valley. It makes no sense because not only are there not that many Irish here, the plurality ethnic groups are Asian and Latin-American so there aren't even that many people who think of the day as an opportunity to celebrate Irishness. That is, not a lot of people puking green beer into the gutters of Monterey Park. 

Except, maybe, there's a rumor floating around Alhambra that corned beef tastes like duck.

So, we made the pozole tonight. As they say in Dublin, "que ricos!" 

BDL


----------



## petemccracken

oh dear, a little over two hours north it is $1.99/pound


----------



## boar_d_laze

Oh, it was advertised for $0.99/lb here, they were just out everywhere. Considering they were out, I'm surprised they didn't reduce the price to $0.49/lb.

BDL


----------



## oregonyeti

I just had a religious experience with some lamb meat.


----------



## oldschool1982

It was strange here too that we were out of corned beef at the local Kroger. I went to get more to make Irish Quesadillas instead of the Beef and Guinness stew. (An Irish Quesadillas is just a Potato Boxty stuffed with reuben fixings)

Anyhow it was on sale for 1.99lb down from 5.49lb. That could explain it. The regular brisket was 5.99lb I have to say that it's rather sickening (not the new meaning) that we have to pay that kinda money for something that just a few short years ago was under 2 bucks a pound. It's also ironic that the reason these meats are so popular (most of us grew up with them) anyhow was that they were the cuts no one would buy and had to be cheap to get rid of them. I can still remeber when meat started to spike back in the 70's that you could get ribs or even brisket for a few cents a pound.


----------



## ninja_59

Good evening everyone









Tonites supper was junk food :crazy: , 3 chicken halal hot dogs & french fries from the corner restaurant & a glass of pepsi, felt like eating that









Have a great evening everyone


----------



## rpmcmurphy

PB&J for me and a greek yogurt.......it was "girls night" so i was left home a lone....it was either that or a monsterous eggs benedict.....but i was too lazy after my run.


----------



## mattie405

Standard salad with fried shrimp, local store has fresh 10 count shrimp on sale at $4.74 per lb, we had a great dinner with them, they had to be the freshest tasting shrimp I have ever had.:crazy:


----------



## ninja_59

Tonite, just a simple chicken noodle soup & crackers, no appetite at all

Good nite everyone


----------



## boar_d_laze

I seasoned a rack of spare ribs with the pork rub I keep around in the pantry (a usual suspects, home made pork rub, plus some fennel and coriander seed), on top of a mayo/ dijon/ worcestershire slather. 

The ribs went into the smoker, running at 250, over pecan. After a couple of hours, Linda asked when, if ever, I was going to do the things I'd said I would. (The power of speech isn't always a friend.) 

So after two hours at 250, they came out of the smoker, and went into a roasting pan with a little mango nectar on the bottom. The pan was covered tightly with foil, and set in a 250 oven. Set the timer for 4-1/2 hours total to check and baste. 

Made some honey-bourbon barbecue sauce.

Baked some [email protected]$$ ruby yams in the toaster oven.

Ignored the timer's buzzer while watching March Madness. Finally got off my rust-dusty to baste at around 4-3/4 hours total. Uh oh. They were way too tender already. Oven was not set at 250F but 275F. I blame George, the dog. Basted, covered, and let them rest.

Ran the oven heat up to over 415F (this time I checked), mixed up some thyme - sage - rosemary biscuits. Made a salad with a few "spring greens" from the Russian market, and a balsamic vinaigrette.

Split the yams, cross-hatched them, then butter, salt and pepper. Blood orange marmalade on the biscuits. Plenty sauce on the ribs.

Everything was good but the meat texture. For some reason people of the female persuasion seem to favor "fall off the bone" tender ribs, and Linda loved them. She insists it's the first time I ever cooked them enough. Mushy says I; worse, I can never claim ignorance again.

BDL


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Craving lamb today, I asked NRatched to pick up some rib chops (I initially wanted loin chops, but, well, you don't wanna hear my butcher rant). She threw some new red potatoes with some garlic, evoo, and rosemary in the oven. When they were done, I, trimmed, and S&P the chops, quick hot sear in the pan on both sides, and removed them. I had some garlic butter in the fridge left-over from some garlic bread last week, and figured what the heck, if I'm going to use butter for the sauce anyway....so then I deglazed with some cognac and flamed it off, added some garlic-butter. Pretty simply, but good. Perfect mid-rare (more rare for me mid rare for NRatched)


----------



## kuan

So McMurphy, two lamb chops was your dinner?


----------



## rpmcmurphy

watching my figure


----------



## bixaorellana

Hey Boar d Laze ~~ you can tell your Llinda that pozole can in fact be made with canned hominy, although it smacks of heresy. I've served bona fide menudo to bona fide Mexicans and they rave about the hominy (pozole) in it, wanting to know my secret.

Be that as it may, it's admirable when people attempt to understand a cuisine from the ground up as she is doing. In your area, you all might be able to buy the shrink-wrapped nixtamal that's sold here. There are several different brands, and they are widely used by people who only need enough for the family's dinner.


----------



## boar_d_laze

She was told. I'm not sure how heretical it is, since almost everyone in _el norte_ uses canned. Linda, whose Dad was from Mexico and really should have know better, was hanging with a bunch of online experts who thought they knew everything. They didn't know you were supposed to get rid of the hulls and little points from dried hominy, had been eating super-tough pozole, and raving about it because they didn't know better. They're mostly gabachas from places like Kentucky and Nebraska.

I can't blame her for wanting to talk cooking with someone who isn't me.

Well that's bona fide Mexicans for you.

We're getting it in bags from tortillerias. Even though she wouldn't believe me (what would I know?), she was finally convinced after I translated a few recipes from Spanish; so at last the nixtamal is processed correctly. Tastes a little better than canned, but canned is more tender.

BDL


----------



## 112inky

Hi.. my cooking schedule for today is...
Fresh coffee with fruit salad in morning
Naan and Keema in afternoon and
a egg toast and Fresh juice in dinner....:lips::lips:


----------



## ninja_59

I was given maple syrup, so again tonite beans and pork with maple syrup, nummers :lips:

And this sunday Im going to the Cabane à Sucre a.k.a. Sugar Shack with friends, cant wait for that one, its been almost 30 years that I didnt go

Have a nice evening everyone









PS Heres an example of @ sugar shack 
Tremblant Sugar Shack


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Just some penne and sugo from the freezer tonight.


----------



## oldschool1982

Rigatoni, homemade meat sauce with sausage and pork chops, simmered until the pork chops didn't resemble pork chops any longer


----------



## suswan93

Well, tonight it was a chili pie made with a double homemade pie crust. Inside was a chili with tomato sauce, tomatoes, kidney beans, pinto beans, spinach, ground beef, mushrooms, onions & spices. It was Dee-lish! Served it with plain old veggies & dip (a favorite in my house) and finished it off with homemade cappuccino brownies!


----------



## oregonyeti

I love shrooms in chile con carne. I know it isn't the traditional way but they're good


----------



## bixaorellana

I use the bagged kind more often than the canned because I can get it more easily. The pressure cooker ensures that I don't suffer the trauma of tough hominy. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I had eggplant tonight for supper -- some small ones from my garden, roasted, peeled, and smushed. They were seasoned with a pulverized mixture of garlic, salt, basil, & lime juice, which I mixed in with the hand mixer. Then I added olive oil, black pepper, & chopped parsley.
With it I had a salad of new white onion, tomato, lettuce, a little cheese, & toasted sesame seeds dressed with a little chipotle mayonnaise & some balsamic vinegar.
The above with hot tortillas constituted a feast. It would have been better yet with _more_ olive oil on the ganoujy thing and with pita bread, but I'm being strict right now.


----------



## boar_d_laze

bix,

That mutabel/ganoush thing on tortillas -- sounds great.

Linda made _mole coloradito_. Took her a couple of days, not counting shopping which was an adventure in itself. We went to every store in LA with a Oaxaqueno connection for herbs and chiles. _Coloradito_ is a mighty big step, doesn't get much more ambitious than that: _*****_ maybe. I've had a few good _coloraditos_, and have to say Linda's is excellent. If I didn't know it was a first try, I wouldn't believe it.

I'll make some chicken enchiladas tomorrow and use it as the sauce. Can't wait.

BDL


----------



## 112inky

Hi... i would like to share my todays menu...
its crispy Dosa in morning...
Rice with dal in lunch and pappad too..
Night goes with chappathi and mushroom gravy....:chef::chef:


----------



## oregonyeti

112inky that sounds so good. Covers India north to south. Yum.

There are so many kinds of dal. What I grew up with was mostly mansoor dal, Assam style. Had plenty of dosas too. Not many chapatis, though a few. Pappad, almost every day. Mushrooms were a new thing for me when I moved to the USA and are one of my favorite things now.


----------



## teamfat

The 25th is my wife's birthday. I asked her a few days ago what she wanted to do, which restaurant she might enjoy, etc. She said she wanted me to fix her dinner at home, one of her favorite dishes, enchiladas.

When I said that goat liver and crab brain might be an interesting mix, she looked at me in an odd manner. I stuck with an old favorite, chicken.

She was happy.

mjb.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

thai curry and coconut chicken over basmati


----------



## canadiangirl

I made this up as I started the marinade earlier. Started as chicken stock w/ hot sauce& fresh lemon juice , then my tongue started "talking"!:crazy: Added some cider vinegar. Marinated for a few hours. 
Turned out much better than imagined!:lol:


----------



## oldschool1982

We were undecided about dinner in or out until soccer practice was canceled because of rain so it was a quick shift to Taco night. Made all the stuff for a quick meal next week (ala food saver) but.....

Tomorrow night is traditional Triple-Deck Club sandwiches (toasted) and potato salad. Thinking about sour cream based salad like a twice baked potato salad. Weather is gonna be kinda crappy here tomorrow evening so nothing can be done on the grill. Maybe Sunday 

Just for the record and for those that may not know.......:look:
A Triple-Deck Club Sandwich is built, from the base up, as follows.

Bread (Bottom)
Mayo
Sliced Ham
Bacon strips
Leaf lettuce
Tomato slices
Bread (Middle)
Mayo
Sliced Turkey
American Cheese Slice
Shredded lettuce
Bread (Top)

Frill pick Skewered Olives at 12,3,6 and 9 Cut corners to corners.

For a interesting twist at a breakfast/brunch meal.... add a fried egg to replace the turkey. There are a couple other variations I have done with some success.


----------



## canadiangirl

OHHHH! Fried egg instead of ham, or with, Sounds great for breakfast!!Sounds great!!! 
LOVE IT!
Thanks!


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Tonight, *Pasta the way a whore would make it*

Yep, that's what it translates to. Puttanesca.Made some fresh pasta (4 xl eggs, 3.5c flour, dash of evoo, should have used some semonila flour, but, didn't have any, natch)Tossed some garlic in a pan, I think about 4 cloves, and some dried chilis....because I had them. I'm sure you can use some pepper flakes. Sauteed for a minute or 2, enough that I didn't burn the garlic, then threw in 2 cans of fire-roasted tomatoes, a cup of half-mooned zucchini. Cookedfew minutes (maybe 5?) then tossed in a half a cup of black olives, and 2tbs of rinsed capers. Cooked the pasta for a few seconds then threw in the pan and tossed. Served with a (cheap 8.99) Multipulciano. Started out with a  French 75 Cocktail


----------



## rpmcmurphy




----------



## mainaman

I got my new wok today, so I seasoned it and made stir fry with eggs for dinner.

Used frozen bell pepper/onion mix, fresh scallions, some smoked turkey ham finely minced, all that jumped in the wok and when it was ready 3 eggs joined the party. Seasoned with salt and pepper(one can add cumin too). 

Salad: cubed fresh tomatoe, chopped half sweet onion, balsamic vinegar, oil, salt.
Yummy :crazy:


----------



## boar_d_laze

Randall, 

Your last picture reminds me of a question I've been meaning to ask for awhile... How do you keep your dishes from sliding off the table?

BDL


----------



## rpmcmurphy

anti-gravity. A recipe I don't like to share.


----------



## ninja_59

To lazy to cook tonite , so I just ordered a hamburger steak with lots of onions & sauce from my local restaurants, its as good as having it at my local pub


----------



## ninja_59

Ouff, just came back from the sugar shack ( casbane a sucre in french ), I ate for four







& I was given 1/4 litre ( 250 ml ) of maple syrup by the owner


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Tried Ramsays Sticky Lemon Chicken, it was OK.


----------



## mattie405

lots of smoked pork ribs, that is. I've never liked ribs, found them tough and fatty but I was making some on the smoker for hubby today, was going to have some chicken for me. Well, long story a little shorter, the ribs smelled so good after a few hours I tasted one and ended up eating a load of them, the meat was barely clinging to the bone and the fat had just melted away after all the hours of careful watching.......RIBS are AMAZING...can't believe I have never liked them! The chicken will be tomorrows dinner but for tonight I am in rib heaven, hubby says now he will have some competition for the ribs when I make them........I guess it's a good thing I made 2 racks of them tonight, at least he got some.:lol:


----------



## oldschool1982

Tonight was Picnic Chicken (as I explained in another post that's cold fried Chicken) , loaded baked potato salad and slaw. Slaw was made with a variation on 1000 isle dressing I have from "Don Roths" Blackhawk. Probably the best 1000 isle I've ever had. Haven't had a meal from there since 1969. What Chicago landmark that place was. Anyhow I added sliced black olives and diced tomatoes are added to the slaw to things out. 

Tomorrow is Reuben wraps or maybe Irish Quesadillas (a potato boxty with Reuben ingredients). Trying to clean out the fridge/freezer before next weekend. Headed to KC for a couple days.


----------



## oregonyeti

I made a soup/stew of collard greens, kielbasa, white potatoes, bit of serrano chile, onions sauteed til just a little brown on the edges, garlic, ground ancho chile, kidney beans and butter beans. For me that's more effort than usual since I'm only cooking for myself.


----------



## canadiangirl

Hubby LOVES honey=bee ham, so I buy the spiral sliced ham from Sams Club and I mix together the glaze(not the one that comes w/ the ham...). The DH Gets out the shop torch & makes it tasty !!MMMM! W/ homemade cheesy(colby & jalapeno jack)potatoes.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

NRatched made a barley and lentil soup with chard from this recipe: http://chezannies.blogspot.com/2009/03/bar...wiss-chard.html and it came out great. Just add some more herbs/spices for a little more flavor.










started out with a sidecar.


----------



## oldschool1982

We did the Grilled Reuben roll-ups.

Flat bread wrap with corned beef, shredded baby swiss, sauerkraut and 1000 isle rolled in pin-wheel wrap fashion and slow grilled to heat thoroughly. Served it with slaw and tater salad from the weekend.

Not too bad just with I had some caraway in the house. eally needed the flavor to make it better. Unfortunately they don't make those flat bread wraps outta seeded rye in this area.:look:


----------



## mattie405

Last night was roast beef, sauteed green beans, mashed potatoes for hubby and spaetzle for me, with gravy of course. Later I baked 12 ciabatta, and 2 large boules, just took the last of them out of the oven, it was a great day in the kitchen.:chef:


----------



## oldschool1982

Having a few extra pieces of the flat bread for roll-ups we did Chicken Club roll-ups for dinner last night. Oven baked Chicken tenders, chopped bacon strips, shredded lettuce, diced tomato, Monterey jack cheese and honey mustard all rolled into the package. The DW and DD really loved 'em. I on the other hand was having a "bad medicine day" so I opted for just the tenders on a roll....plain. Sounds really blah but it was tough enough to just stand there and make dinner. 

Anyhow, since we're still cleaning out the fridge........ tonight is either Chicken Fajita Quesadillas (old Rio Bravo type) or Philly steak wraps. Either will be served with marinated cucumber salad, pasta salad and fresh cantaloupe.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

just a beef stirfy with some soy/brownsugar sauce and a ton of pepper flakes some onions garlic ginger

One day I'll be less boring and a better cook and cook some actually interesting dishes...

one day..haha



















I swear bringing in my leftovers for co-workers is the only thing keeping me employed right now.


----------



## french fries

Yes, please RPM, stop boring us with your boring cooking and boring pictures until you can actually make something decent!! NOT!! ;-)) j/k I find your food extremely varied, creative and all those pictures are always inspiring. Keep up the passion and please keep sharing!


----------



## bixaorellana

I had a great supper and a great deal of it, too.

Someone gave me a chilacayota (Curcubita ficifolia):









This is a very hard-shelled, large squash with white fibrous flesh and black seeds. Around here it's either candied in syrup or made into a sweetened drink with raw sugar and cinnamon. Since I love winter squash -- an elusive commodity in Oaxaca -- I decided to curry my gift.

It was a beast to cut open and to get the zillions of seeds out, but I managed, then pressure cooked the pieces. After cooking, it was quite easy to get the flesh off the shell.

First I heated some olive oil along with cloves and fenugreek seeds. After removing those, I sauteed a big onion, some hot banana pepper, a couple of very ripe bananas, and some garlic. Threw in some mustard and fennel seeds and some ajwain, then some raisins and the cooked squash. Simmered it all with salt, pepper, curry powder, a dash of garam masala, cinnamon, a little sugar. Towards the end I added a dash of worchestershire sauce, ditto soy sauce & balsamic vinegar, the juice of a tangerine, and some chopped basil.

It was really good and went well with the leftover malanzan' melange (w/zucchini), the leftover spiced pork, and the very simple little romaine & tomato salad.

Anybody want some curried squash? I can only accommodate the first 100 or 200 applicants.


----------



## mattie405

One pan pasta saute, chunks of chicken breast, chopped fresh tomatoes, garlic, a little white wine and some fresh broccoli crowns all tossed together until chicken was done. Pasta pulled from water and tossed into the pan with the mix to coat with the sauce for another minute, toss a little parm in and onto the plate. Simple and tasty.


----------



## ninja_59

This morning ( yes I eat very late( or early etcc ( 10 pm too 2 am )), I just had a great BBQ, nummers for me, @ plain hamburger steak ( 1 kilo ( 2 lbs )) with caramelized onions( lots of them ( made in @ papilootte )) & home made fries ( made in the oven ) & gravy :lips:

PS: Im just so happy the BBQ season is now back here in Montréal, hope all of you great people here, have that great chance


----------



## gummy-bear

I got my braces tightened and rubber bands on a few days ago so in my agonizing pain, I really don't want to eat. My appetite seems to go away when my pain levels are high and my mouth is so swollen I look like a chipmunk. I've been drinking Carnation Instant Breakfast which is a protein filled drink for my morning nutrition and I'm just now at the point where I can eat macaroni and cheese and ice cream with hot fudge. Oh boy, carbs.


----------



## ishbel

Sunday lunch for 8.
Roast beef, Yorkshire pudding, spring cabbage, honeyed carrots, roasted potatoes and parsnips. With a wine reduction gravy.

Those that wanted a pudding had the choice of: Apple crumble with vanilla custard or trifle.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Yesterday I batched-up and froze some beet ravioli filled with goat cheese and ricotta.....and had to test out a few.



























yeah, i messed around with 2 different ravioli "tools" I like freehand or the bear-trap ones best.

baked some bread from Artisan breads in 5 minutes a day. It's only the second or third time I used a recipe from there. Italian Semolina = fail, The regular boule with some herbs in there = very win. So far that book is 50/50 hit or miss (most likely due to me being incompetent)










then some left over sausages + some peppers and onions and a bunch of tomato paste.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Tonight, tried to make Lamb Biryani in the pressure cooker = pretty fail. Too wet.


----------



## maryb

Just a simple pan seared steak(grass fed beef), a romaine salad with green pepper, tomato, cucumber, onion and carrot, and some garlic toast to sop up the steak juices. Sometimes simple is good.


----------



## boar_d_laze

The whole pascal brisket thing was too much for me. I tried inviting friends for tonight, but just didn't give enough notice. Even though I couldn't get anyone to come, I smoked a whole packer we got on sale at Smart & Final. Just pulled it out of the Bar B Chef a few mintues ago; it's resting in (commercial) cling wrap. 

I figure it's about 6 to 7 pounds fully trimmed and cooked. This leads to the question, "What do you call a 6-1/2lb brisket?" Answer, "Dinner for two." 

BDL

PS. (Added on edit) Well it turns out you call a 6-1/2lb brisket, "dinner some other time." We just weren't hungry enough tonight -- late lunch, too much food. Dinner for me was a toasted cheddar/jalapeno bagel with butter and ice water. I think Linda will probably have a hot dog.


----------



## canadiangirl

Made Prime Rib, mashed potatoes w/ cream & butter, corn and homemade bread.
Homemade french vanilla ice cream for dessert.:bounce:


----------



## french fries

Yesterday I made curried monkfish in a saffron mussel broth. The mussel broth (with leeks, carrots, celery, fenugreek, cilantro, cream, LOTS of white wine in which the mussels were cooked, bay leaves, fresh thyme, saffron, etc etc...) was really, really good. The monkfish.... beuh. First time I cook it, and I'm not a fan.. but then again I couldn't get the cooking right. 

Today we made some chocolate chip cookies, they're good. 

But tonight we can't be bothered so dinner's going to be a big romaine lettuce, and some great cheese we bought. And chocolate chip cookies for dessert!


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Still on the beet kick.

made some beet barley-sotto with some goat cheese and made the rest of the rosemary/thyme bread in the fridge.


----------



## french fries

That beet sure gives anything a beautiful red color. Never seen raviolis like that before, or barley for that matter. WoW!

Tonight I'm making tortilla de patata with rib-eye for me, filet-mignon for my better half. Feel-good comfort stuff. 

Problem is: there are only 5 cookies left. And two of us.


----------



## kuan

Heidi made souffle pancakes this morning. Yummy!


----------



## mattie405

Tonight is grilled chicken, steamed broccoli, fresh spinach and a simple salad. It's a beautiful day down here and I want to be outside not in the kitchen.


----------



## chefhow

Tonight is home made roasted butternut squash and spicy toasted cashew ravioli's with chichen sausage and a white bean truffle "sauce" with a touch of sage.


----------



## blueicus

Tomorrow I'm going to be making sushi, got some fresh yellowfin (in the end I was too cheap to get the bigeye) and on the menu will be tekka maki, some california rolls with real crab and a refreshing seared tuna salad with "asian" sesame dressing.


----------



## amazingrace

I had two corned beef briskets that the tag said 'use or freeze by May something.'. Since we really enjoy this meat in sandwiches, I decided to cook them both, make corned beef & cabbage for dinner, then slice up the rest and freeze in portions for sandwiches. HubbyDearest was so happy, he even ate the cabbage. :lol: I did all this in the pressure cooker [naturally], doing the meat first -- 35 minutes at 15psi, with natural pressure drop & remove the briskets. Then while the meat rested, I steamed the carrots, potatoes & cabbage over the cooking liquid 4 minutes @ 15psi, and natural pressure drop. Pure perfection! :lips:


----------



## ninja_59

Tonite, its pasta ( Penne ) and burritos & a mixture of halal merguez sausages(all veal), ground beef & ground lamb, with @ glass of red wine, for me its @ feast









PS Mind blowing mexican salsa :lips:


----------



## chefhow

being the second night of Passover tonight, I made rice based Udon Noodle stir fry with a misoyaki based sauce instead of soy sauce.


----------



## mattie405

Tonight was a very different Easter dinner for us. None of the kids were coming by so hubby and I had some fried shrimp, a salad and some fresh strawberry shortcake I thru together. Much different then the usual big ham or pork roast with all the trimmings that we had for the past almost 40 years..........OMG did I really just say 40 years!! How fast the time flies. Guess we are entering a new stage of life at this point in time, can't say I like it too much tho, but I guess it's better than the alternative. Hope everyone had a great dinner.


----------



## dc sunshine

Lol Oldschool...yeah my digital camera does the same thing. My stapler only runs out of staples shen I'm using it....how does that happen????:look:

We had some vegetarian/pescetarian friends for dinner last night. They were tasty...low fat content though :crazy:

Started with:

Dips - cream cheese & chilli sauce with cream cheese and onion crackers
Hummous dip with pita crisps sprinkled with paprika (pita bread cut into wedges, sprayed with oil, sprinkled with paprika, baked till crisp)
Mini quiches with creamy mushroom, egg, onion and cheesy filling
Vegetarian Spring Rolls

Main - BBQ'd kebabs - both types with quartered mushrooms, cherry tomatoes, red onion, spring onion stalks, green capsicum squares, both marinated in lemon and olive oil.

Veg. option had marinated tofu.
Pescetarian had chunks of barramundi.
Took only few minutes (could spend lots of time with guests) - so nice

Also did pizzas, one with mozarella, sprinkle of parmesan grated and oregano. Topped with some torn basil after cooking.

Other with cheddar, parmesan, roasted red capsicum slices, red onion diced, sliced mushrooms portabello, pickled halapeno chilli discs, smoked paprika and oregano. Spicy but yum

Salad of mixed lettuce leaves and herbs, cherry tomatoes, couple of chopped avacado, mayo and sour cream dressing (half/half)

Rice papers softened then filled with mung bean sprouts, very finely sliced mangetout, carrots, spring onion stalks, glass (vermicelli) rice noodles, swipe of sweet chilli sauce, wrapped like a spring roll, chilled then sliced in half on the diagonal and served on long lettuce leaves for wrapping and crunching 

Soda bread and salted butter

For sweets:

Made chocolates fudge - can of sweetened condensed milk (250 ml) with 300 g dark belgium chocolate, some pulverised pistachios, touch of vanilla essence.

As it was Easter, got my rabbit moulds out and melted some dark chocolate mixed with some plain chocolate. They both went down well, some percolated blue mountain stlye coffee.

Visitors brought a yummy dark iced chocolate cake (about to have left overs with coffee...drool  )

It was a great night - had some varied beers and some local Tasmanian white wines...
that night goes down as a favourite. Plus they just dropped around some of their homegrown apples as a thankyou (they smell so much better than supermarket types).....feeling very warm and fuzzy now


----------



## indianwells

Last night I did a roast pork tenderloin which I had first marinated in garlic, soy, ginger, honey, finely chopped Rosemary, fennel seeds and black pepper. I served it with olive oil roast potatoes, parmesan roasted broccolli and swede & carrot puree. The pork was moist so needed nothing more than the reduced in the pan marinade.
As it was Easter we had Champagne. Any excuse!:bounce:


----------



## allie

It was just the four of us and we've been eating pretty healthy for several months so decided to have a southern dinner like my grandmother or mother would cook. Fried chicken, mashed potatoes, gravy, stewed tomatoes (my homegrown cooked down slowly until thickened, seasoned simply with salt and pepper) over homemade biscuits (made with lard like my grandmother's), and corn. Dessert was a strawberry pie like you'd find at Shoney's restaurant, the one made without Jello and a dollop of lightly sweetened whipped cream on top.


----------



## chefhow

I miss living in the south, nothing better than Sunday meals, oh soooo good but soooo bad for you.


----------



## allie

It was delicious. Since I didn't want to smell grease in the house, I decided to cook the chicken on the old propane grill side burner and I hit the perfect temperature. That was the best I've ever made. Les said after eating healthy for so long, that dinner, while very good, did not agree with him. I even heard the kids (15 yr old daughter and 9 year old son) talking about how they overate and had tummy aches last night. lol


----------



## mattie405

Last night I was in the mood for a simple salad plate for myself, hubby was on duty so he didn't get to eat with me. I cooked up a little bacon and grilled a pounded chicken breast then mixed it all with some spring greens mix, tomatoes and carrots, tossed on a little vinegrette and enjoyed myself. Hot weather is on the way to the south and it's time to cook some lighter meals.:bounce:


----------



## amazingrace

HubbyDearest said he felt a cold coming on, so I made chicken noodle soup and crusty homemade bread. :lips:


----------



## gummy-bear

I'd feel a cold coming on 24/7 if I got that! Sounds delicious.That and french onion soup and I'm a happy girl.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

baked some babka coffee can style for the family for easter friday night till about 1:30...yeah, my family requests the sprinkles...heh.










tonight, experimented with the KA meat grinder and some chuck...came out good for a first time. Some margaritas. Ended up using some gross Patron silver I had leftover as I want it out of my cabinet already. Didn't wanna ruin the good stuff. Just didn't feel right...





































I think maybe a little too fatty? nah.


----------



## rpmcmurphy




----------



## rpmcmurphy

last night made a ragu sauce with some left over ground beef, and some sweet italian sausage that I browned up REAL well.


----------



## chrose

The other night I needed a cork or stopper for a bird bath (working in the yard all day!) The guy at the store suggested using a wine cork and kill 2 birds with one stone. Drink the wine plug the bath! Brilliant idea. After a long hard, but cool day in the yard a nice Chianti got my juices flowing. I decided to go with whatever I found at the store since I had nothing in mind. Perhaps a veal or pork cutlet, instead I found Lamb Shanks at half price. Got some fresh made gnocchi (remember too late in the day and too tired to make it myself) Got the pressure cooker out (yeah I know not classic style, but technically the same) and made Lamb Shank Osso Buco with Gnocchi. It was perfect and hit the spot! Granted the flavor development wasn't quite there due to the pressure cooker, but what it lacked in deep flavor it made up for in expediency.


----------



## stuffcookswant

Just ate it... baked potato with green chili chicken stew from crockpot with: red and green peppers, onions, hatch green chili salsa, chicken, cumin, chili powder and lime. So good, fast and easy.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Tonight I knocked it out of the park with such a simple dinner...just one of those nights where the food was good. Probably just the warm weather and the grill helping my "i hate ****ing winter" depression.

morel mushroom risotto


















grilled redwine marinated lamb t-bones (an excuse to open a bottle of shiraz)


----------



## rpmcmurphy

money shot


----------



## stuffcookswant

Whoa! That looks fantastic!


----------



## mattie405

Hubby bought this little pizza oven that goes to some high temps, was delivered today so had to try it tonight. His was with canadian bacon and mine with mushrooms and carmelized onions. Quick cook time on them was a bonus.


----------



## cactusjoe

I usually think only of dinner when I think of the Mediterranean Diet. What are some good BREAKFAST foods that fit the health profile of the Mediterranean Diet? Joe.


----------



## mattie405

Tonight was a beef brisket made into pot roast with onion gravy. We are looking forward to the sandwichs from it tomorrow more than we were looking for the meal tonight, made mashed potatoes and fresh spinach with it tonight. I'll bake a rye bread for the sandwiches in the morning.


----------



## oregonyeti

I hate to see turkey go to waste. I made a white sauce with just milk and AP flour to thicken it, with garlic, tarragon, a bit of nutmeg, a couple of bay leaves, a little paprika, and some black pepper. Now stirring the turkey in and will put this turkey stuff on linguine.


----------



## indianwells

Made pesto for the first time last night. Boy, what a difference! I tried the stuff in the jars many moons ago and it was so disgusting I assumed I would never like it. I just had it stirred through some linguine with a little of the pasta cooking water and some garlic bread. Simple but extremely delicious!


----------



## maryb

4 pound sirloin roast is on the smoker. Going to thin slice for french dips and have that along with some potato salad tonight.


----------



## oldschool1982

Very Low Calorie Mannicotti and fresh Marinara.

Made a stuffing of Part skim Ricotta, home-made sausage (pork loin instead of Boston butt), Fontinella Cheese, spinach, Romano and an egg. 

Marinara was some Fresh Roma's from Wally world, on-sale for .78lb, fresh basil, and a couple other things. All in all each Mannicotti tube came in at 150 calories and the marinara was what-ever the DW calculated out. I guess the tomatoes and other ingredients have no point value. Just the olive oil and that was negligible at 2tbsp for a gallon of sauce 

Talk about a great meal. We did a salad for a starter. Sliced mush, Romaine lettuce, cucumber, sliced carrots and a couple black olives. The DD made that. Kinda the big bowl type. Made the dressing with some fresh tomatoes, basil, garlic, vinegar, Dijon mustard, water, lemon juice and only 2 tbsp of olive oil. Used the stick blender to pull it all together. Came out at 200 calories for the whole 6 oz. 

Needless to say.....left the table as full as ever and without all the excess fat.

If ya didn't guess, the DW started us on the Weight Watchers plan. Don't normally get too crazy with fatty ingredients and all but the last year or two have not been kind to us with the stress of the house, finances, job changes and that pesky move still haunting us. Challenge changing gears to cook for this thing but it really gets ya thinking when you stop and see what you normally do.


----------



## oregonyeti

Weight Watchers plus Chef equals dayum good healthy food!


----------



## teamfat

Dear Wife had some church stuff tonight, I'm having fried smelts with a ponzu - sriracha sauce. I hope that the kitchen air will have cleared a bit before she gets home. Of course, the aftereffects of such a dinner might make themselves known, uh, never mind.

mjb.


----------



## teamfat

Tonight's dinner was basically various leftovers scrounged from the darker recesses of the fridge. Wish that pasta and crab hadn't gotten buried behind that huge bag of homegrown lettuce a friend dropped by, I'd have much rather eaten it that thrown it out. So it goes.

But it is somewhat of a stormy late spring, early summer weekend here in Utah, the vigourous breezes wafting in through the kitchen windows carry that wonderful smell of fresh and clean dampness that comes with the gentle showers. But the predominant aroma is from tomorrow night's dinner - lamb shanks slowly braising in a white wine, garlic and rosemary broth.

I've got a zillion problems of various magnitudes to deal with in my life, but tonight at the kitchen window a deep, slow breath provides a fleeting moment of perfect comfort and happiness.


----------



## mattie405

Farfalle pasta with chunks of sauteed chicken breast, shallots, white wine, diced fresh tomatoes, roasted red pepper strips, fresh broccoli florettes, fresh basil and oregano from the yard. Other than boiling the pasta, it's a one pan dinner and quick to put on the table. Add a little fresh grated parm reggiano at the table and it's done.:lips:


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Tonight, a little "haute" grilling..haha.

buffalo cornish hens and some out of season but taste good with a lot of butter-salt corn.


----------



## oldschool1982

Had a reall nice piece of London Broil turn on me. I marinated it and then threw it in a food saver bag a couple days ago. Last piece of meat we are buying from our local Kroger. I had second thoughts about it in the first place, label stated the country of origin was Canada, Mexico or US but the price was cheap and the budget took a hit this month due to undexpected tree work. I'm not sure I can blame it all on the meat, I had to use the Jaccard on this one and it must've alowed some air to bleed out in the Food Saver bag. 

Anyway, Fired up the weber kettle, really nice and hot for a good char and half way through cooking is when I noticed the london broil had soured. As a back up I pulled 3 really nice top sirloin steaks I was aging in the meat drawer and threw them on. In such a hurry I forgot the S&P. The steaks came from a whole sirloin I picked up. I have to say we really lucked out on that one. Haven't seen marbeling on meat like that in a while.

Good char too with the cap left on as well as the marbeling. 

Served it up with some grill potatoes....quartered B-Reds, sliced red onion and a couple slices of bacon chopped up, wrapped in foil and....well normally it's thrown on the grill but I did them inside. Also some fresh green beans with mushrooms and onions. 

After I hit it with the S&P (finally)....it really hit the spot! Honestly I was really looking forward to some London Broil. Maybe next Sunday


----------



## oldschool1982

I hate to double post buit just to bring this one back up...........

Had dinner on the cheap! Hot dog night. A couple of Low Fat Hebrew National dogs with the basic stuff,,,,,mustard, relish and onions. Left over potatoes from last night only sauteed tonight. Yippee!

Tomorrow is burgers or maybe leftovers from the BBQ. Have some ribs and brisket I food sealed. Just not sure I want to blow that many points this early in the week. Have some skirt I picked up at Whole Foods for Fajitas or soft tacos. Maybe those, with a salad instead.

Oh yeah....RPM......I missed Cornish Hens. Never had them Buffalo Style before. Question is....did you grill the corn or boil it? Grill roasted corn with lotsa butter and salt:lips:......brings me back to the Walworth Corn Festival and the "Drag and Boogie weekends" at Great Lakes Dragway! 

Just so ya know.......These are (or were) in Wis-CON-sin


----------



## rpmcmurphy

i grill the corn, kinda.....wrapped in foil with butter

the other night, a sundried tomato and moz frittata. 









tonight fiance made some tzatziki and had some left over chicken so stuffed it in a pita. 









and some brie with truffle honey and cranberry/pom spread.


----------



## marmalady

Oh, y'all are making me hungry! Haven't cooked in almost 3 weeks, due to a kitchen redo. We've been eating salads with some deli meat tossed on. I'm beginning to feel like a rabbit, lol. And am going through serious cooking withdrawal - at least that's what I told dear hubbie as the reason for my crankiness!


----------



## jonk

Last night we grilled lamb chops that had marinated in a mint/thyme/garlic/lemon/olive oil marinade (one of our favorites) along with a rice pilaf and grilled zucchini drizzled with a bit of garlic olive oil.

It's the beginning of strawberry season here and it's Sunday morning, so we made waffles topped with a strawberry compote.

Tonight, if the weather holds, we will make a grilled pizza topped with a base of smoked eggplant puree, sliced fresh tomato, and a cheese yet-to-be-decided. If the rain shows, we'll move it indoors to a pizza stone, but we like the smokey and crisp crust we get on the charcoal grill as a change from winter's thick-crusted, Sicilian-style pizzas. 

We started making the smoked eggplant puree a few years ago when our garden produced an abundance of that purple-clad veggie, and we keep blocks of it in the freezer for use during the rest of the year. Whirled with garlic, olive oil, lemon, and basil, it makes a great pizza topper, pasta sauce, or dip. (We now get the "Will you bring your egplant spread?" request along with our party invitations!) 

By the way, a few nights ago we tried steaming garlic scapes from the garden and dressing them with a lemon and olive oil mixture. We had read on the 'net that treating the scapes like fresh green beans was a good option. Alas, the flavor was exceedingly bland (compared to the uncooked, but somewhat chewy scapes). Other writers suggested a garlic scape pesto, but we are now a bit dubious.


----------



## left4bread

Tom Kah Gai with immature crimini mushrooms (I love it when the mushrooms can be added whole instead of cut) and jasmine rice.
That didn't fill me up so I made some Thai fried rice with some sirloin that I marinated in dark soy, fish sauce, and golden mountain sauce. 
Not the healthiest meal I've made, but it was tasty.


----------



## maryb

Hickory smoked meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and gravy along with a salad from my garden. Nice cool day for cooking.


----------



## petemccracken

Sautéed Scallops & Asparagus in Puff Pastry topped with Poached Eggs and Pomegranate Molasses.

It was either that or Crab Stuffed Artichoke Crowns topped with Poached Eggs and Hollandaise Sauce.


----------



## teamfat

Today was a bit disappointing. I made ham and cheese omelettes with hollandaise sauce. Been a while since I've done the sauce from scratch, got it a tad too hot when whisking the yolks. Adding another cold egg yolk sort of fixed it, it was just my wife and I, no guests to impress so we ate it anyway. Tasty, but not quite silky smooth.

And the booth at the Arts Festival that was advertising whiskey-fennel sausage yesterday wasn't there today - drat! They must have sold out and packed up before I got a chance to try it. Oh well.

mjb.


----------



## dreed3

whats "golden mountain sauce"????


----------



## quiche me

ALL of those dishes sound heavenly! 

Tonight we are having crab cakes, corn on the cob and a nice green salad. I would love to do the corn on the grill, but it is just too hot out today.


----------



## oregonyeti

I found a good use for leftover "Chinese" sliced pork (Oregon restaurant version of "Chinese"). It was sliced about 1/4" thick and a little dry after a day in the container in the fridge. I braised it quickly in just enough water to almost cover the meat, with some Patak's tikka masala, took the cover off once boiling rapidly, and cooked on medium 'til the liquid turned into a thick sauce. I got moister pork in a little bit of thick, tangy sauce.

I bet you pros could explain that cooking method is one short sentence. But anyway, it came out really good. I had a taste of it and am going to use it for tomorrow's lunch in a sandwich.


----------



## oregonyeti

This came out really good . . . 

I put some shucked corn on the cob on the grill, and then squeezed the juice of a lemon into a bowl with some butter, s&p. I warmed up the lemon stuff in the microwave. When the corn was just a little burnt, I put some of that lemon/butter/pepper stuff on it, put the corn on a corelle ware plate, covered with aluminum foil, and put it on an upper rack of the grill. I set the heat to low and let it cook about 5 more minutes.

Yum I had that in India, but with lime juice instead of lemon. I didn't have a lime this time, but lemon was great. The little bit charred is essential for this, for my taste buds at least.


----------



## teamfat

Many years ago I got a Donvier ice cream churn, a cute little kitchen appliance, about a 2 cup capacity. Hadn't used it in years. A friend of ours gave us some apricots, I had this mango I meant to use the other day, so tonight I made an apricot mango sorbet. Good stuff.

mjb.


----------



## luvpie

do you mind telling me how as I have one of these contraptions {I think?} too.
in case it isn't one of these, could you please tell me what it is?
anyone?
I bought it in Cochranville PA by the Amish area at a yard sale.
thought it was a butter churn, husband says, heck no.

update, tried to upload two photos of mine but it won't let me.
wonder why? so copied and pasted


----------



## luvpie




----------



## oregonyeti

Wow, that was very philosophical . . . 

I've done the same thing, thought oops, shouldn'ta said this or that. If I want to take the whole thing back, I delete the post and hope nobody saw it :roll: Or maybe the pics you were trying to post just didn't work?


----------



## luvpie

boy, have you got me confused.
what's so philosophical?
I didn't say anything I regret. I didn't try to take anything back.
All I was trying to do was post the pix and find out what this thing is, if not an ice cream maker. I don't want to take the whole thing back, where do you get that idea?
I'm rereading what I wrote and I don't get where you're coming from.
Oh please do help me out here.


----------



## oregonyeti

Your last post is totally blank, at least on my screen. I thought that was funny. No worries, maybe it's a problem on my end. I have nothing against you whatsoever, and was laughing with you and not against you


----------



## oldschool1982

Was a cold, gloomy, rainy July day???? Yep it sezz July on the calender.

Anyhow it just felt like a comfort food Monday so we had Meatloaf, mashed reds and corn. For dessert it was fresh strawberry shortcake.:smiles:


----------



## luvpie

sorry it's gloomy but my husband and I love Virginia.
gorgeous there...........
hope your weather improves, it's hotter 'en "hello" here.....


----------



## unichef

Salmon's running! 

Wild sockeye with Mango Salsa and Saffron CousCous, Baby Greens with Smoked Portobello and Avocado. 

Sockeye's not my favorite, but anything wild is better than farm raised. And it's on sale for $9.95 lb.!


----------



## dc sunshine

LAst night was cheats chicken casserole, brown quarters of chook in oil, mix some chicken stock with can of cream of chicken and corn soup, chook into casserole dish, pour soup over, cover and bung in moderate oven for about an hour.

Had some spare spanikopita triangles in the freezer (been cooking for an upcoming party), so re-heated them from frozen for last 20 minutes of chook cooking.

I wasn't feeling really inventive 
Weird combo maybe, but it actually went ok.


----------



## oldschool1982

I swear the weather here????? I guess if you don't like it wait 10 minutes for it to change. Sure is a strange scenario with the mountains just to our west and the coast to our east. Hot and downright thick has been the weather and air since my last post. Nothing like 95% humidity with a 93 degree day but it is beautiful when the weather co-operates. 

Even still and believe it or not the DW and DD wanted Chicken and dumplings last night so..... I made them Chicken and dumplings. Too bad the dumplings failed. Guess after the sweat fest at the DD's swim meat my heart justr wasn't in cooking. I had Pasta e Fragiol and even that wasn't as good as normal. Should've stuck to the original thought of Subway but........we're trying to take a couple days break next week and.........savin' them pennies for sure.


----------



## oregonyeti

After the "organically grown" thread, I hope that at least we can have a sense of what "wild" is supposed to mean when buying fish.

Any fish I've caught wild is better that farm raised stuff I've bought. Well . . . I've caught wild carp, but that's another matter.

Here in Oregon a lot of streams and lakes are stocked with trout. The hatchery ones are good when I'm hungry; the wild ones are great any time.


----------



## luvpie

our son just caught an 80 lb giant thing in Puerto Vallarta.
fortunately for the fish, it was catch and release but the picture of it was beautiful, and got me hungry.
a multigrain rice that I've made once, although it is DELICIOUS,
it turns pink when it's done cooking, sort of not visually appealing to my husband.
I may turn it into a pilaf with other stuff in there and then he'll approve.
< loves pilaf.
I have cauliflower in green purple orange and white that I'll chunk into flowers and roast in the oven in olive oil and finish them at the end with sprinkling in pine nuts soaked first in garlic and oregano oil.
didn't make the bread pudding last night cause the husband wasn't home, so the bread is dried now and I'll make it for dessert tonight.


----------



## luvpie

Salmon marinated in [can't remember what] will be grilled.
Artichoke salad with radishes and bacon chunks and tiny tomatoes in balsamic and olive oil and mozzarella squares with a small amount of truffle oil. Grilled Walla Walla onion slices and slices of yellow summer or crooked neck squash in olive oil salt and pepper.
Strawberry grenita with mint for dessert.


----------



## ed buchanan

Having friends for dinner' "Chicken Merengo' garlic/herb bread stix

Cous-Cous with sundried toms, basil and chive.

Nero Salad( like a caesar with avacado and grapes)

Old Fashioned Root Beer floats/ Pirouette straw


----------



## luvpie

I'm sorry, I didn't hear what time dinner is:lol:


----------



## dc sunshine

Now Ed, that's not very friendly - having friends for dinner :lol:

But do them justice - season well and don't waste a scrap:crazy:


----------



## luvpie

don't know yet what's for dinner.
I may do tacos but I have to buy Mexican cheese blend and lettuce, have all else, oh no, I don't have corn torts. I need coffee cream so I can buy all else too at Walmart


----------



## chefhow

Last night was Carnitas and Margaritas with the neighbors. Made carnitas, home made corn and flour tortillas, fresh roasted chicken and mushroom tamales with a guajillo sauce, rice and beans and all the traditional accompaniments. To finish it off made a Mango Lime Ice and Keylime Pie.

This afternoon since the wifes bday was this past week we are having family and friends over for Crabs, Corn, Potatoes and Sausage Maryland style. Nothing like a crab picking in the back yard with lots of beer.


----------



## sally

Since we had beef fajitas on Friday and Chicken Fettuccine on Saturday, tonight we are going to use the leftover beef and chicken and make quesadillas tonight. Have lots of great spanish rice, guacamole, and other fresh condiments. Great way to use them up!


----------



## david_the_greek

whatever I got... hehe. Uhhh muscles steamed in red wine with garlic, green onion, serrano ham, (with some crusty baguette of course!), buttercup squash from the oven (just olive oil, salt and pepper), either some farm fresh green beans or a nice salad and a nice Saison. hhhmm I think my garden has basil and tomatoes ready, perhaps I shall go investigate.


----------



## dc sunshine

We had roast chicken with mixed veg casserole last night - potato, carrot, kumara, onion, peas & beans, tomatoes.

Made a mountain of veg, so its getting pureed and strained tonight for soup with greek yoghurt and crusty bread with butter, then either fish or scotch fillet steak with simple tossed salad.


----------



## oregonyeti

That soup--what a great use for leftover veges! How can people throw out leftover veges?  I had to look up kumara--pretty much a sweet potato, huh?


----------



## dc sunshine

Yep - its not actually the same but very similar - just got too lazy to type sweet potato - too many letters  I used sweet potato.

So many uses for left over veg - soup, sauces, rice, toss with pasta, noodles or rice, nice tasty fritatta. You just gotta use your imagination, tweek it with a bit of spice, or cream, tomato paste...the list goes on. Mash it up and put in a cheese toasted sandwich..(heat up the veg first tho or you get a cold layer of veg 

As my dad always says - Waste not want not. More people should use that mantra - they could cut their grocery bills drastically.


----------



## mikelm

Sunshine-

You would have fitted in quite well in New England, where the old Yankees' mantra was

_"Use it up... wear it out... make it do."_

Not much of a foundation for a consumer society! 

Mike


----------



## teamfat

Dinner tonight was simple and tasty, I'm surprised no one on the planet has ever thought of it before (tee hee). I cooked up some fettucini and while it was in the pot I browned some diced bacon with a bit of minced shallot. Took a RealEgg [1] and beat it slightly.

Drained the pasta, plated it. Poured the raw egg over it, mixed it up a bit. Dumped the hot bacon and shallot mix on top, another quick stir, sprinkled on some freshly grated parm. It was good, very good!

mjb.

[1] A friend brought by some fresh eggs from her hens. Eggs from happy, healthy chickens are *so* much better than the factory forced facsimiles one gets at the megamart.


----------



## dc sunshine

Sounds like me  Coming from a big family and being number 5 of 7 - hand me-downs were the dress of the day, we grew much of our own fruit and veg, leftovers would last as long as possible, outings were rare, but when they happened - memorable, even if it was just a walk on the beach.

Every plate was (quite often, literally) licked clean, shoes had history in them, and we re-built old bikes we'd find at the dump to get ourselves around. Makes for an interesting childhood but sure makes one resourceful.

Oh, and everything was turned off at the power socket when not in use to save $$$. The pressure cooker was in constant use, also to make savings.

But hey, I've gone waaaay off topic....

Last night's dinner was what I said before 

Tonight... got half a chook left, so it'll be pasta with chicken in a sauce, maybe a chicken cacciatore. Shall see what develops. MMmmmm then banana and peach smoothies. (Economics again...some bananas are going black, so peel, chop into chunks, toss in lemon juice, open freeze. Blitz with tinned peaches and greek yoghurt).


----------



## luvpie

dinner wasn't too special last night.
I forgot to lower the temp on the refried beans.
the rice was out of a box and played with to resemble spanish but it didn't work and was gummy. my tomatoes are all but gone so I couldn't make salsa from them so used on our tacos lots of packets from TB.

I need ideas for dinner tonight. I'll read what others are making or go into other food web sites and see what's posted there.

Oh, I did go to Sally Annes yesterday just to pop in before my drive home from the car dealership. Found a Le Creuset in white, good condition but not very inexpensive, it says it's 18 whatever that means. I bought it for the perfect sized vessel for my NYT's bread that will provide a perfect fit. I'll make some New York Times bread for dinner, at least I know that............


----------



## chefboyarg

lunch (@5pm) - family meal at work
dinner (@130am) -- fried peanut butter sandwich and a fried egg sandwich with Franks Red Hot Sauce and Tandoori paste


----------



## luvpie

I'm leaning toward a crock pot sticky sweet and sour chicken that I can put over white rice. Pineapple/green pepper, onions etc.


----------



## maryb

With temps headed into the low 90's its steak, sweet corn on the grill, and a salad for supper. Lunch is going to be whatever I can scrounge to put between 2 slices of bread :lol:


----------



## luvpie

or I do have a great invented recipe for chix and sausage using bean with bacon soup.
but you know that's too heavy for today as it's promising to be a blisteringly hot day, so, nevermind


----------



## dc sunshine

Hot weather cooking is always hard - tends toward salad and that can get same old same old.

Sear off a steak/tuna/chicken piece, let it rest few minutes, slice on diagonal across the grain. Make a tossed salad - anything goes here, vary it to what you've got, but mixed baby greens/shredded iceburg, sliced red onion or scallions, cherry tomatoes, celery, cucumber, dill gherkins. Toss 'em with a dash of evoo and balsamic, sliced meat on top, S&P, even some garlic croutons. Its a great chuck it on a plate, sit and veg out meal.


----------



## chefhow

Tonight is roasted garlic and shiitake mushroom sausage, grilled corn, and sweet potato and sage gnocci (I was bored last night) and a light chicken based broth.


----------



## marleymae

breakfast: we got your american classic right here... 2 eggs over medium, one piece of wheat toast lightly buttered and shredded hasbrowns seasoned to perfection.

with milk and coffee on the side 

^^ my comfort & weekend food.


----------



## xebikr

Got a new fondue pot so last night was steak chunks cooked in a tomato ginger beef broth, with corn on the cob, cantalope w/lime juice, and tomato ginger rice. Turned out very tastey. Not too bad for an impromtu meal.


----------



## luvpie

Xeb................
I love fonduing, don't think much can beat it.
love all the sauces, and I do as many as I can come up with.
we use oil to do ours though.
chicken shrimp and steak chuncks


----------



## john85

my old favourite tonight: 

chopped up chorizo - pan fried with a little garlic and some cherry tomatos. then run through some strips of pasta.

i usually serve it on a bed of spinach leaves and finish with some chopped fresh basic.

delicious!


----------



## dc sunshine

Breaky was salami and cheese on white
Lunch - cup-a-soup at the desk
Dinner - feeling the urge for offal...probably cheesy mustard mash with peas, and lamb kidneys in red wine creamy gravy.


----------



## ariphilipson

pan fryed striped bass with a lite corn flower breading. on a bed of sticky brown rice. shitalky mush. _Any way to be able to make them crispy? i tried a few time and they absorbed too much oil. _
and the sauce was a coconut milk with red wine vin. lite pinch of brown sugar, and drops of fish sauce. 
the sauce was the best part of it and went awesome with thai basil. 
the fish would have been better if it was a halabut or something sporty with a semolina breading.
i was thinking of making this all day.


----------



## luvpie

dunno yet.
the steak I bought for the philly cheesesteaks last night was expensive and full of gristle.
I have to find the container and receipt so I can take the rest back.
we'll see what I end up with in its' place


----------



## happyhour

sauage rosmery sage with white wine sauce made with wine. coconut milk, and egg yoke, oh and a dash of viniger. 
how does one fry up mushrooms to make them crispy? bake them after


----------



## deltadude

Ok I will bite, and join in the long discussion about what we're cookin...
Here is the past week.
Grilled is, outdoor weber gas grill.
Smoked is using Electric Smoker with wood, low n slow

Fri. Grilled hamburgers with roasted garlic rub, grilled asparagus, mixed green salad 

Thur. Grilled Tuscan Chicken, grilled-smoked red potatoes halfs, grill fresh corn w/smoked jalapeno & onions. Desert, grilled pineapple slice w/ pound cake with honey-butter rum sauce.

Wed. Appetizer soft Smoked M. Jack on Bruschetta w/ honey butter... Left over Smoked Chuck Roast BBQ sandwiches and salad

Tue. Smoked 2 Chuck Roasts and red potatoes. Dinner was smoked chuck sandwiches w/Au Jus-BBQ sauce, grilled red potato halves, grilled Asparagus. Desert, fresh strawberry shortcake with simple strawberry sauce and whipped cream.

Mon. Grilled sausage & peppers & Onions Sandwiches, steamed broccoli, salad.

Sun. lunch: Tapas, "Gallina De Madre" Smoked spiced ham on toast w/ Bechamel sauce and topped with egg. Dinner: Left overs, * The Tapa recipe came from Tyler Florence show, that I saw on Saturday was easy and quick.

Sat. Grilled Cilantro-Lemon Shrimp on skewers, grilled smoked potato fries, grilled asparagus. Desert, fresh strawberry shortcake with simple strawberry sauce and whipped cream.

Where it says grill - smoked i.e. potatoes, I smoke the tators with some meat that I'm smoking, they have a variety of seasoning, either med/small red or yukon gold type. Keep them in the fridge for cooking later that week. Reds I cut in half and brush with EVOO season and grill. The Yukon type I cut into steak fries, EVOO season and grill.


----------



## luvpie

last night it was a tri tip on the grill(perfect) sticky rice firm and NYT's bread.
Tonight it will be a salad.


----------



## indianwells

Chicken Balti, Pilau Rice and Peshwari Naan bread.


----------



## maryb

Friends invited me over for supper last night for deep fried wings, sweet corn, pasta salad, and sliced tomatoes that were picked 10 minutes before we ate. Tomorrow night I am going to grill a turkey over there.


----------



## luvpie

Meeting a friend for dinner.
I'm thinking we'll do the Sonoma Chicken Coupe


----------



## ariphilipson

its a birthday dinner for my father. everyone gets off late, so i'm thinking probably something quick and lite. some coleslaw. and i'm thinking on squid but dont know how to do it up. some sort of poch/ ceviche. thats safe to serve to a pergnant woman, right?


----------



## maryb

I picked the first ripe beefsteak tomato today so BLT's were a must!


----------



## luvpie

I found a box of unopened RyeKrisp in the pantry.
I thought of doing the BLT quiche [off the box from a hundred years ago, soooo good]:lol: but decided to do pasta and sauce instead.
cake and salad too.


----------



## oregonyeti

Pasta and sauce, huh? That narrows it down to about a million things


----------



## dc sunshine

Been going thru the pantry and freezer----there are too many possible combos...Yikes! Might keep it simple and go for chicken schnitzel burgers with mayo, melted cheddar and iceburg lettuce. Then some sliced peaches and strawberry yoghurt for afters.


----------



## leeniek

It's lazy night here... leftovers!! We had visitors from Holland last week and I made a huge dinner that generated some leftovers that have to be used up.

So tonight we are having

Waikiki Meatballs (leftovers...lol)
rice
corn

Tomorrow will be something in the crockpot for sure as we're taking the kids to Toronto for the day.


----------



## luvpie

hey I didn't say it was original.
it was good, actually really good.
the cake was lovely too, hubby liked it a lot.

tonight, hoping he takes me out to dinneau.:beer:


----------



## oregonyeti

I love pasta. All I meant was that it's unlimited what you can do with it


----------



## phatch

Grilled halibut on a risotto milanese (seafood stock no cheese) with sauted yellow and zucchini squash.


----------



## luvpie

He called on his way home to say "meet me here for dinner, 15 minutes".
I said no thanks honey, come home for "dogs in beds" & "cheese under the sheets". The cake a hit again tonight.

Said he liked the "unusual for his wife" dinner making hot dogs & mac and cheese


----------



## dc sunshine

Was gonna do bbq kangaroo sausages and bbq'd marinated chops with big tray of roast veg with thyme, rosemary & EVOO....but the rain won't stop 

Sending out for fish n chips  Nice healthy alternative.

(Oh gimme a break, we're trying to plan our house move from Tas to Victoria....stressful enough without cooking tea).

We did have cooked breaky...turkey burgers in turkish rolls...lunch was soup and crusty bread - again, from yesterday but added to. Its winter here and cold n nasty.


----------



## oregonyeti

When I lived in a house with a garage, I'd use the gas grill year-round, in the garage, with the door open.

For lunch I didn't cook, but I had one of the legendary burritos from Nearly Normal's, a vegetarian restaurant here in Corvallis. Black beans, green peppers, tomatoes, scallions and salsa wrapped in a whole wheat flour tortilla and topped with melted cheddar and jack cheese, sour cream and lettuce, and surrounded with their "enchilada sauce". They're served on a plate and you need a fork to eat one. They are so good even if they're not authentic.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

cooked from a bunch of Rick Bayless recipes tonight all on the grill. Grilled lobster tails with a garlic/chipotle sauce/marinade, chicken with escabeche, and some grilled corn with some mexican cream and quesa fresco. 

edys caramel cone ice cream.


----------



## oregonyeti

Hey RP what about the pictures you used to post here? Those were great.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

I got em' postem tomorrow morning. 

I also sipped a nice reposado tequila a friend bought back from Mexico  


been really busy with Marathon training, that I haven't been cooking anything "Exciting" much.


----------



## teamfat

Had a tasty treat tonight. A few days ago I fellow I know gave me three nice trout he caught that morning at a local lake. Packed in a sugar and salt cure for a few days, did a hot smoke tonight. Yum, yum!

mjb.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

some mexican cream and Queso Fresco


----------



## luvpie

what in the "Sam" hill time is dinner?
I'm on my way, :bounceh wait, where do you live?:lol:

I'm going to ask my husband to pick up some white corn from the farmers stand tonight on his way home.
Then I'll look in the freezer for my protein of choice.
I want to do something using avocados and/or tomatoes because yesterday I met a very friendly yard or tag sale. Where I bought one of 
these
and also found this that I didn't resist. Although I have one or [two] I'm sure one of the kids hasn't gotten one yet and they're invaluable to me when needing to do a really nice slice. So.....................
found a pork tenderloin in the freezer and I'll do that on the barbie tonight.
I'm thinking chipotle and real maple syrup is what I'll marry it in.
watching JP since I have the ingredients for pumpkin gratin, seems easy enough and looks good. I'll do a smaller amount however, it's just husband and I.
vanilla cupcakes with strawberry frosting since the frozen berries from my freezer are taking up too much room and I need to use them up. Husband should be happy and he can take the rest to work tomorrow to share.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

6:45 -- central NJ. Just don't be like most our "friends" and cancel last minute! or ask what we are eating BEFORE they decide to come over! 

haha.


----------



## luvpie

oh I have way more manners than that.
better yet, just a little favor, could you hop on a plane and bring it here?
I just flew in yesterday and don't want to see another airplane for a few days at least:crazy:the table's set:lol:


----------



## leeniek

I'm making tuna casserole with salad and corn. Not the usual tuna with the cream o mushroom soup for sauce... I'm making the white sauce from scratch and adding some cajun spice to it, and some veggies to the casserole. YUMMY!


----------



## indianwells

Last night I pan fried a piece of halibut and served it with jasmine rice run through with toasted and chopped pinenuts and sultanas. I served with asparagus and a tarragon, lemongrass and coconut cream sauce. I have to say it tasted a lot better than my limited plating skills made it look!:lol:
http://i32.tinypic.com/2047ee.jpg


----------



## bacon

Tonight it will be fried pork chops, mustard greens, cornbread, mac & cheese and peach cobbler.


----------



## leeniek

It's cold here today so I'm making a big pot of chili for dinner. We're going to have homemade biscuits with it and salad.


----------



## maryb

Texas red(chili) here too with homemade bread.


----------



## luvpie

Brazillian restaurant South Beach very spicy and flavorful and it'll be around midnight.
Hope I can hold out till then


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Red Chili Chicken and Rice with Black Beans outta Bayless' everyday Mexican book.










While I certainly love Italian food....I think I'm more in love with Mexican...Mexican Cuisine...will you marry me?


----------



## luvpie

Is his special mole recipe in there? 
Pretend I am a dog panting with excitement 
I'd love that recipe


----------



## dc sunshine

Last night we did simple spice rubbed roast chicken (done in the "Turbo" oven - so moist!) pasta alfredo, and a mix of julienned beetroot, carrot and really dark caramelised onion...my daughter suggested that mix and it was very tasty (she'd had it with 'roo at a restaurant).


----------



## luvpie

No formal dinner tonight as I had a huge egg salad and tomato sandwich for "dunch"


----------



## oregonyeti

Hah, a High Tea can do that to ya too. Kind of like "brunch" of the afternoon type.


----------



## dc sunshine

hmmmm must have been an ostrich egg :crazy:


----------



## luvpie

I'd bought it at a place where you choose your "everyhing" toppings as they're making it or piling it on and they don't stop until you say so. Then, you pay by weight. By the time I said ok stop, I think it was 7 lbs :0


----------



## maryb

Stock is simmering for tomorrows chicken wild rice soup.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

I....uh.....how do I say this. I like to try out a few recipes in a cookbook before buying. 

So...I usually invade B&N on the weekends and snap pictures of recipes with my iPhone. shhhh don't tell no one. but i do usually end up picking them up if I find myself going back to a book. needless to say I'll be picking up all of bayless's books. along with the other Mexican one I'm missing from Kennedy.


----------



## dc sunshine

Oh for shame RPM 

Sounds like a great idea...not that I'd ...ummm... do that. Oh no, not ever 

Was tired last night so just made chicken stir fry with veg on noodles, soy and oyster sauce, homemade chicken stock (there's always some of that hanging around), crnflour slurry to thicken, sliced scallion to top. Went ok  Bowls and chopsticks in front of the idiot box, feet on coffee table.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

it actually causes me to buy MORE cookbooks if you can believe it. becuase I can try a few recipes and well...there are so many good cookbooks. 


tonight, I have some basic marinara/sugo/gravy on the stove simmering and some gemelli about to go take a hot bath. 

trying to use up everything before we go away.


----------



## phatch

Ham, cheesy US style au-gratin potatoes, cucumber salad.

Mostly it was about clearing out some older bits from the pantry and fridge.

Phil


----------



## dc sunshine

There are too many cook books...they live in the kitchen, they live in the lounge, they turn up in the bedroom....they are taking over the house!!!!!

Getting ready to move insterstate here...but...how can I give even the simplest one away?  Its like farewelling a visitor from across the planet you'll never see again. As Lucy would say "WAAAAAAH!" 

It's ok...I'll be fine....one day....


----------



## maryb

Donate them to a friend so you can call and ask for a recipe :chef:


----------



## indianwells

I had never had duck confit before so I bought some from a top supplier. Absolutely wonderful, especially as I roasted some potatoes in a little of the duck fat also. I made a plum sauce using fruit from our own plum tree to cut through the richness and had buttered beans on the side. :lips:
http://i31.tinypic.com/6pnec4.jpg


----------



## chickprincess

Since I'm not a heavy eater, I'll have italian food for dinner. Tuna pesto or Lasagna with Garlic bread. And for dessert, Icecream is always the best!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Starter: Grilled Romaine lettuce heads cut in half, roasted, with orange and olive oil dressing topped with roasted pine nuts and orange segments.
2nd : Wild Mushroom Risotto

Entree : Pan- Seared Scallops with white wine reduction, served with carrot and parsnip puree with a baked tomato and and garnished with a branch of terragon.

Dessert: Easy Pineapple Sorbet in a champange glass with a sprig of mint.

My bottle of Tishbi Chardonnay 2006 reserve is already getting cool.

A Great way to Celebrate Labor Day Weekend with beautiful weather and a full moon.....:lips:


----------



## luvpie

First night of holiday weekend.
Don't know what to make for dinner.
Have a good Labor Day weekend.

Ok got it. I'm making Rubee's suggestion
On that meatloaf thread. I think it's the first one under the
OP's search. Since I have my signed Chef Paul Prudhomme's
Louisiana Kitchen cookbook circa 1984, I don't have to look
too far, it's on page 112-113. < Cajun Meat Loaf.
Off to the market I go fir onions, bell peppers, scallions, celery, ground pork
and potatoes. husband will be a happy guy tonight, I hope :?

For dessert, I bought chocolate chocolate chip ice cream, a jar of hot fudge sauce for spooning over, chocolate jimmies and cocoa sifted on top.
What's wrong with me today:blush:

I'll go to the recipe page and post what I did there.


----------



## teamfat

That was pleasant! As I mentioned in another thread I made some hash browns for sunday brunch that turned out nicely. I wanted some more. My plan as I walked into the market was to get a potato, an onion and some beef cube steak. Ah, cube steak, haute cuisine at its finest!

But then I was faced with a really tough decision. A package of cube steak, 1 meals worth, for about 3 bucks. Or one of the 2 - 3 pound bone in beef rib roasts on sale for 3.99/lb. Yep, tough decision, indeed.

I still had my hash browns, as well as an ear of sweet corn, but with a nice slab of rib roast and mushroom sauce. And enough beef left over for another few meals. Yum.

mjb.


----------



## luvpie

brussels sprouts au gratin, with thick ham slices and cheddar mash potatoes, with NYT bread from last night.
bread pudding if I have the energy.


----------



## chefhow

Left over Beer Can chicken that is being turned into a fresh "chicken pot pie" type of dish when I get home. Went to the farmers market last night and got some AMAZING "butter" corn, white celery, end of season really sweet bell peppers, fresh sweet peas and dragon beans. For me its more about the dough I make to cover it than anything else, its sooooo buttery and flaky and has never let me down.

Last night was Beer Can chicken with mashed pots(which I will use to thicken my stock for the pot pie tonight) and some wonderful peas and purple sweet carrots.


----------



## dc sunshine

Lunch - nice thick chunky chicken and veg soup with french bread and butter

Dinner - Fish cakes, tossed green salad, pasta alfredo


----------



## luvpie

Dunno, we're driving home now so probably just grilled cheese sammies and tomato soup when we get home.
Quick, easy and satisfying


----------



## divengrabber

today i m going to prepare coal chicken
name of this recipe is coal chicken cuz chicken is rosted on coal then it is prepared.


----------



## maryb

Chilly and rainy day so I have some chunky potato soup simmering in my new Lodge 6 quart enameled dutch oven. Some biscuits will go in once the soup is almost done.


----------



## luvpie

Sounds wonderful. Enjoy your meal.


----------



## mezzaluna

Yesterday I prepared a Beef Stroganoff test recipe from Cook's Illustrated. (I'm a subscriber and I agreed to participate in recipe testing.) I probably shouldn't be specific about the recipe, but the method was quite ingenious. 

Today I'm searching for a recipe for the pork butt (shoulder) roast I got for a song: $0.99 per pound, so I paid about $7.00 for a seven-pound roast. Whatevever method I decide to use, it'll produce copious leftovers. Thank heaven for my FoodSaver. I think some roasted root veggies would be good.


----------



## left4bread

mezzaluna, I've made stroganoff a few times with tenderloin scrap recently. I use the recipe from 'cooking for engineers'. Really it's just a springboard, but I like it.
I'm sure that the Cooks Illustrated recipe is well written and well played. Where can I expect to see it?

The history of the dish interests me as well. Fresh dill vs. gherkins.


----------



## luvpie

Galette de pommes with Colucci Bros meatloaf recipe and baby green beans with thin sauce of Myer lemon curd and the Popeyes secret recipe for their biscuits (copycat style)


----------



## andydude

Hi,

I was going to wait until I did something special before joining in, but time goes by, so I'll début with tonight's experimental curry & rice meal..

Not terribly fancy - I'm including diced/roasted veg, adding ****** lime leaves and double (heavy) cream, while adding a little coriander to the rice in order to complement.


----------



## dc sunshine

Andydude - that curry sounds good- it doesn't have to be fancy to chime in. We're all real people with real eating habits  Sometimes its fancy, sometimes not...doesn't matter.

Tonight it lazy night here...bought a pizza base, will slap some tomato paste, sliced cabanas, grated cheddar, diced smoked bacon, dried oregano, sliced mushrooms and smoky paprika on it, heat up some bought garlic bread, serve the lot in front of the tv and wood fire.

Cheats night  Been a along week....


----------



## petalsandcoco

Too tired to cook....a chicken salad sandwich ... I was up at 3:45 this morning thinking....

Petals


----------



## petemccracken

Wine braised mushroom crostinis
Crab stuffed artichoke crowns
Spicy glazed shrimp
Tuna Tartare with avocado and wasabi vinaigrette
Prosciutto wrapped asparagus

Now I'll "think about" dinner...


----------



## dc sunshine

Goiing OT here....Petals, those early morning thinking sessions suck. They seem like a good idea at the time, then the mind starts churning. It's like a computer downloading stuff for the day...gotta do this, must call so-and-so, oh lordy - I don't want to do that task but its going to annoy me till I do it. Etc etc etc...

I've ended up stopping fighting it. Time to get up and do something, have a coffee, a piece of toast, then head back to bed for couple more hours. Works for me.


----------



## kirstens

My kind of meal for that kind of day. Comfy cozy. I made some roasted tomato salsa. I've been making this for a while and decided I wanted a change. I added some cumin. Made all the difference to me.


----------



## dc sunshine

Last night was cannelloni with beefy/tomato/garlic filling, ricotta, cheddar and cream topping. Yum. I got a really good batch of ricotta for once - tastes like baked eggs almost. Ahhhh 

Tonight - Trevally (silver warehou) fillets simply pan fried on grainy mustard mash with tossed salad. At least, that's the plan....


----------



## petalsandcoco

Your so right DC,

*The mind is a wonderful thing, but can anyone tell me where the off switch is ?*

Well, pork ribs and slaw with a russet baked potato, dollop of sour cream and Butter. I discovered a terrific cake made with buttermilk. Its so moist and tasty , why haven't I found this before ? The texture is just so soft and smooth....so easy to make.
I might just take an afternoon and bake my heart out.
Have an order for Creme Caramel to do first, with pleasure.

Petals


----------



## chefray

Vidalia onions, from my friend's garden in Wayne County, GA, reduced over low heat with crawfish, river muscles, sweet peas, hominy corn, and jasmine rice with saffron. 
Yes folks, dinner tonight will be a South-Eastern American version of my personal favorite, Paella de Marisco.


----------



## luvpie

exactly how strong is your throwing arm? Can you toss cross country?


----------



## mezzaluna

Fall is upon us in the Northern Hemisphere, so I bought a couple of chuck roasts on sale and made pot roast. I kept it simple, as some of it will go to my mother-in-law, who can't eat garlic. So I used a bunch of Italian flat-leaf parsley, a couple of little bay leaves, Penzey's Italian Herb mix (similar to Herbes de Provence minus the lavendar), salt and pepper, etc. After the roasts were browned, I put them in a large roasting pan and added celery, carrots and potato chunks. I seasoned that and poured in some beef stock and red wine. After I covered the pan tightly, I put it in a 350F oven at 2:30 PM. It should be ready by 6 PM. :lips:


----------



## luvpie

Tonight I'll have the prix fix at Becco in NYC.
Hope Lydias pasta includes Bolognese of some sort as part of the triple play pasta wheel.


----------



## chefray

If I could, you'd have a few. He brought half of his crop to me because he know I love vidalias to pieces. Apparently, he has only grown onions this year. I've used about half of them and still have too many. This weekend, I'm making some sweet onion sauce for pork and jarring it for the winter.


----------



## teamfat

Tonight I had some hot and sour egg drop soup. Pretty simple stuff. Bring some chicken broth with a tablespoon or two of soy to a simmer. If I have it on hand, a piece of lemongrass goes in. Mix in a bit of cornstarch and water, let it thicken a bit. Add in chopped green onions to taste, some cilantro is often a nice touch. Remove from the heat, stir the pot to get a swirl going, drizzle in a beaten egg. For the hot and sour part I put some chili oil and a tablespoon or two of rice wine vinegar in it.

Normally a good tasting soup, tonight's was a bit different. You might remember the thread in recipes forum about the garlic cloves, where I reported on my experiment. The broth I used for tonight's soup was the broth I used to simmer the garlic - it added quite a nice flavor to the soup, I liked it. Will definitely do it again.

mjb.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Nothing like Vidalia Onion Dressing ! 10 Minute Dressing

1 Medium Vidalia Onion
1/4 Cup of Vegetable Oil
6 Tablespoons of White Vinegar
8 Tablespoons Brown Sugar
1 1/2 Dry Mustard
1/4 Teaspoon Garlic Powder
1/2 Teaspoon Celery Seed
Pinch of Fresh Ground Black pepper

Peal the onion, then pierce onion skin in several places with a sharp knife, place onion in a microwave bowl and microwave for 3-4 minutes until soft, set aside to cool.
Place all remaining ingredients in a food processor or blender add onion, blend for one minute. Refrigerate

It does not get better than that.

Petals


----------



## chefray

Up the sugar to a cup, make it light brown, and add a corn starch rue and that's my sweet onion sauce. It is awesome on blackened pork medallions. 

Great minds think alike, I suppose.:chef:


----------



## luvpie

Not to be rude > I am not a fan of celery seed, so do you think I could omit it? Or use another seed but which kind?


----------



## chefray

It's not rude, just a preference. A lot of onion sauce/dressing recipes call for poppy seed. That should work well as a substitute as it wouldn't muddle the onion flavor.


----------



## luvpie

LOVE poppy seed. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## chefray

You are very welcome.


----------



## oregonyeti

Last night I came up with an idea that's probably older than Moses, but it was new to me and came out nicely. The idea was grating cheddar cheese, mixing in paprika, and then pressing the cheese with my hands into little patties. I sliced potatoes about 1/2" thick, roasted them, and near the end I put these little cheese patties on the slices. The paprika was cooked a little and not burned as I think it would have been if it were just sprinkled on.


----------



## gummy-bear

I got my braces off yesterday so I've been feasting on gummy bears and tootsie rolls. Tonight for dinner I dragged my vegetarian father to a rib house. Life is good.


----------



## teamfat

Just finished dinner, had some chicken parm and a simple salad, red leaf lettuce, tomato chunks and croutons.

They were homemade croutons. I've purchased them before, and probably will again when convenient. The store bought ones are always uniformly dry, same size cubes and often too crunchy.

The homemade ones, though, were made from some soft italian bread a couple of days old, not yet stale. Torn by hand into ragged little chunks of random shapes and sizes, browned in a skillet in a mix of butter and olive oil. Some parts were pretty darkly toasted, some were golden brown, some barely felt the heat at all. A nice mix of textures, a full range from fresh bread soft to quite crunchy.

It sometimes amazes me how something so simple and easy can be *so* good.

mjb.


----------



## chefray

Just finished a Squash casserole. It's by far the most delicious ugly food I've ever had. The egg souffle(ish) that sort of holds it all together fell when the dog rand head first into the oven. It was really dense but oh so good.


----------



## teamfat

Don't you have to clean and skin it first?

mjb.


----------



## oregonyeti

That reminded me of a hilarious video clip (I think it is, anyway):

YouTube - Sleepwalking Fail


----------



## chefray

Not this time. The door was closed but he was trying to get in there for some reason. I think the convection fan makes a noise he doesn't like or something because he does that a lot.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Well Good Morning all you sleepy heads !


Just sipping some Java and waiting to get inspired ! Waky Waky....

Just Java this morning, lots of reading....


Petals


----------



## chefhow

Last night was smoked chicken thighs, red chili cilantro cornbread and black bean salsa.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Now that sounds good.

I am in the middle of preparing some Partridge (special order)....


Petals


----------



## luvpie

Eating home made trail mix right now with coffee.
Lunch will be? Dinner will be ?


----------



## chefray

Boxty, folded around skirt steak seared an roasted in a Guinness glaze. Top notch dinner.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Eggplant dip on pumpernickel (poor man's caviar) avec une verre de Mouton Cadet .

Dessert : A pear .... 2 ponder ....

Petals

Que la vie est belle....
Quand il me prend dans ses bras
l me parle tout bas,
Je vois la vie en rose.


----------



## oregonyeti

For a snack I made some raviolis with atta flour, filled with Canadian bacon and cheddar. Just stuff I had on hand. I pan fried the raviolis, making one side crisp and they kind of reminded me of stuffed parathas. I really liked the pasta part and I'm going to experiment more with fillings--maybe I'll make a spiced potato filling so they're kind of like aloo parathas.


----------



## dc sunshine

Pondering tonights dinner....got some beef ragout hanging around in the fridge, lessee... some boiled jacket potatoes. Go to pantry..oh look some canneloni tubes and some lasagne sheets, passata. Back to fridge, got some mozzarella.

Ok, its gonna be a mongrelised canneloni/lasagne with ragout filling mixed with passata, layer with cheese, top with sliced potatoes, spray with canola and bake. Salad and baked pide bread to serve.

Happy style family meal


----------



## luvpie

Wok n Roll at airport.
Some kind of chicken, some kind of beef,
some kind of noodles.


----------



## teamfat

Airport food. Nice.

I made some sopa de ajo, garlic soup, from Mario Batali's book about his culinary road trip to Spain. Mine didn't turn out quite like the picture in the book, but tasty and was pretty simple to make. I love the aroma of garlic cooking in olive oil! I imagine, however, that if I were working in an Italian restaurant I might feel otherwise after a while.

I could have done better - one of the cats needed attention at a crucial time and I got the garlic a bit too toasty. But cats are cats, and I didn't actually scorch the garlic, I just think it would have been better a bit less brown.

Reminds me of one of my favorite commercials, though I can't remember what company produced it. It was about jumping to conclusions. This fellow is in the kitchen making a nice spaghetti dinner. You see him stirring the sauce, cutting up stuff for the salad. The cat jumps up on the stove while he is cutting and he reaches to keep it away from the pot. It cuts to the woman walking in the door, and what she sees in the kitchen is the guy with a big knife in one hand, a
screaming cat soaked in red in his other. I'm sure it is on Youtube somewhere, maybe I'll look up funny commercials or some such later this evening.

mjb.


----------



## just jim

Wife and daughter made me an early bday dinner.
Chicken fried steak, mashies and gravy, peas & garlic bread.
Simple comfort food.
I love when people cook for me, it touches me.

*Edit: I realize how sappy that last sentence sounds, but it's true. Maybe it's because I put a lot of heart and soul into feeding others, I dunno.


----------



## dishdave

Today was my birthday. Started out with roasted/steamed oysters this afternoon, then broke down a cheap beef tenderloin from costco and cut up some steaks (very simple with just sea salt and cracked black pepper 'crust') for myself and the family and turned the chain meat into a real quick carpaccio. My grandmother (an old gourmet, herself) threw together an Asian style slaw, my girlfriend made me some amazing garlic/chive mashed potatoes, and my sister made a "pork wellington" (at least that's what she was calling it)for me to take home. Lot of food going around tonight for my little family 'n friends party. Best I've eaten in a while though. I've been taking home pizza for dinner for the last few weeks. hah.

For desert I got a Shun Ken Onion 8" chef's knife. MMMmmmmm.

It's been a good day. I also made away with the new ed. (and my first copy) of The Professional Chef. 

Good dinner, simple food, great day. I am a happy boy right now.


----------



## dc sunshine

Ain't that what cooking should be all about? 
Know the feeling
Even if it's burnt sausages from the bbq from the other half...he did it *for me 
Or cold eggs on toast and really horrible coffee on Mother's Day from the kids hehe....they did it for me
I thank them sincerely every time as it is a sign of love


----------



## luvpie

what? ya never in an airport?
what'd ya do when you're hungry?
eat right, airport or not


----------



## meffy

I'd never eat an airport, they're too crunchy and there's always leftovers.

About to boil water for some meat-filled agnoletti made using recipes from cookbooks by Dom DeLuise (the egg pasta) and Virginia novelist Adriana Trigiani (the filling; I used ground beef-pork meatloaf mixture), accompanied by an Italian hard roll from Marcy Goldman's "A Passion for Baking."


----------



## nichole

For lunch I'm cooking tenderloin steak (medium rare) with mushroom dip. Then for dinner I'm going to do some Pork chop with green chile corn.


----------



## kirstens

How do you make your mushroom dip?


----------



## hotchpotch

I'm visiting my son in Pittsburgh and our house here is very small and the pantry not very well stocked. 

Yesterday for dinner I made two different pizzas with quick rustic dough. Toppings were sun-dried tomatoes, fontina, sweet Italian sausage and roasted garlic. The other was Spinach, pine-nuts, artichoke hearts feta and smoked Gouda.

Tonight we had baked tilapia that I encrusted in a crushed tortilla chips, Serrano chilies, lime, tomato paste and cilantro. It was served on tomato corn orzo with black beans, garlic, bell peppers, onions and mesquite seasoning. I made a cinnamon pumpkin flan for dessert

I just picked up a chuck tender so tomorrow - ???????? I'll figure it out then.

Cheers


----------



## dc sunshine

It was quick Friday night cooking tonight....spicy mini meatballs from the freezer, quick tom sauce, lots of green pepper, garlic, white wine, toss some spag, quick grate of cheese, croutons...mange


----------



## meffy

Buttered toast made from the last bit of a farl* -- a salty, round, rustic English loaf nearly identical to what in the same cookbook is called "cob" but with a little more butter.
_________________
* Or what Paul Hollywood calls a farl anyway. To me a farl is a quarter-round of a much more flat bread or cake, from Lowland Scots _fardel_, a quarter, presumably related either by descent or collaterally to German _viertel_, also meaning one-fourth. But I don't make those, and I do make this bread fairly often.


----------



## luvpie

I have a big ole hairy pork loin roast.
It'll get seared good on both sides
with salt pepper onion pow garlic pow
cinnamon and allspice. Then it'll get braised
in apple juice white wine and chicken stock 
on lowest low covered 4 hours. Gravy will be 
made from rendered liquid and will be spooned
over the pork and rice. With that butter browned
white rice then soaked in milk and "creamed" at the end.
Asparagus roasted in oven with lemoned
croutons. Buttered warmed sourdough.
Strawberry water and, for him, ice cream.


----------



## phatch

I did a breakfast pita pizza for each family member. Pitas were the AM shortcut. 

Toppings choices were hash browns--well home fries--breakfast sausage, loosely scrambled eggs to finish cooking on the pizza and cheese of course.

I topped the cheese on top to help hold the fillings on. 

Was just a touch bland from the basic pita I think. Could have made up for it in more strongly seasoned hash brown. 

Worth repeating again but I'll make the home fries the night before. Took a little more time than I wanted to spend but the kids caught the school bus on time.


----------



## chefhow

The misses and I played hookie today and slept in. For brunch I made fried pork chops, hash browns, creamed corn and country gravy. For dinner I am doing Rabbit Fricase.


----------



## luvpie

Breakfast at the 5 spot lunch at Salumi both in Seattle


----------



## meffy

Deux morceaux de pain blanc "Merveille" étalée avec beurre d'arachide.

(Um... peanut butter on Wonder bread. Oh, the shame.)


----------



## dc sunshine

Hehe that's funny  Everything sounds much more elegant in French.

Last night we did a mountain of mashed spuds; steamed carrots, beans and peas then into a pan with a ladle of chicken stock and butter; spicy roo meatballs with a really top green peppercorn gravy...really thick, rich and gloopy. Not exactly gourment, but Ahh twas good after a long long day.

Dessert was strawberry yoghurt. 

Think tonight is pizza and garlic bread night- yes from the freezer  - playing mum's taxi till late...so I am allowed to cheat! Maybe a tossed salad to assauge the guilt feelings and pretend to be eating healthy :thumb:


----------



## chefray

Ratatouille and a Garlic/Sage Pork Loin roast.

Two entrees, I know, but they are oh so good together.


----------



## chongski

this is a great idea! i would love to share what i have been cooking and i also want to get new recipes from others.

tonight i'll be cooking on grilled pork belly. my family always love this recipe from the start! it's quite easy you know. all you need to do is slice the pork belly into thin slices, but not too thin, make sure their bite size thick. then you marinate it for an hour with barbecue sauce, squeeze a bit of lemon, add salt and paper to taste and that's it! grill it for 10 minutes on each side depending on how you want it to be. some would prefer medium rare.


----------



## muffinmaster

Making tomato basil bread and meatless meatballs


----------



## meffy

Probably bad French, I'm afraid -- I suspect it should've been "_étalée de_", not "_étalée avec._" Or someting similar. Ah well, I try. :-} And isn't the French for peanuts great for Hallowe'en? _Arachides _-- related to the word for spiders. It's 'cos of the way fertilized flower stalks bend down and burrow into the ground, making a spidery form.

(IMO we grow the world's finest ngubas here in Virginia, the best ones as crunchy as almonds and nearly as big. I'm an enthusiast, a peanut partisan.)

[edit] Oops, I ought to remain on topic. What I'm eating not quite yet but soon as it's out of the oven and cooled enough to cut: cinnamon raisin bread with a bit of butter. In honor of that thoughtful cook Betty Botta. *salute*


----------



## luvpie

tonight it's a large piece of meat.
brisket of beef flat blade, whatever that means.
it's in the crocker with ginger, garlic, onion, salt, pepper, oyster sauce, balsamic vinegar, soy sauce and water. smells magnifico hope it tastes great. I'll make a thick gravy out of the drippings for the steak fries.

butternut squash peeled and chunked baked and in butter with cinnamon, brown sugar butter salt and pepper a bit nutmeg.

potatoes will be steak fries baked with french fry spice.

dessert is triple vanilla fantasy ice cream from Crystal with a topping spooned over of apple chunks in butter nutmeg cinnamon brown sugar white sugar salt flour and apple juice, cooked very slowly. ginger snaps will be sprinkled on top after being slightly warmed in the oven first


----------



## chefray

Just got done carving pumpkins with my nephews. They learned in school recently that pumpkin could be eaten and I was all too happy to oblige them when they asked how, other than in a pie, it could be prepared.

I just got back from the grocery store and am about to begin preparations on a meal in which everything contains pumpkin. 

I'm thinking pumpkin gnocci, pumpkin stew, toasted ghost pumpkin seed watercress salad with a little white balsamic and poppy seed dressing, the meat of the ghost pumpkin(not really meat, more goop, but you get the idea) smeared on some sliced pork shoulder with grated ginger and nutmeg. 

I just drooled a little.:thumb:


----------



## oregonyeti

Mmm I love pumpkin. It's so under-used imo. That's cool what you're doing with it :thumb:


----------



## chefray

I had to think on my toes a little to come up with a way to match pumpkin with a meat. It's so savory on its own when it's cooked.


----------



## oregonyeti

Some time I'm going to attempt to make India's version of ketchup--pumpkin-based and spicy.


----------



## chefray

I had a pumpkin curry at an indian-fusion restaurant and loved it.


----------



## jerkseasoning

I enjoyed your thread, hope this is OK as not replied to anything before! 

I have just prepared some vegetables which I pre-cooked in my pressure cooker - the majority will go into a vegetable soup which always contains potatoes leeks carrots parsnips if available and if lucky some greens which give the soup good colour and depth of taste, cold roast potatoes or any roasted veg really adds to the flavour. I always add bayleaf, dried herbs and fresh stock if any, if not vegetable cubes. I find its best to not make too much at a time as it can get boring having it always hanging around, and also has to be heated up everyday.

Also, I have just prepared a Paella, all I have is some frozen king prawns but would have like to have used some chicken. 

I already had some cooked long grain rice- to which I added red pepper which I fried with the good part of the leeks I had just cooked, in extra virgin Olive Oil, fresh skinned tomatoes, little turmeric but not essential, then added some good stock, also a fish stock cube, some saffron strands (if you have them) dried herbs, fresh lemon thyme, lemon juice (fresh or bottled is fine for this), fresh chopped garlic, bay leaf, some salt, pepper then whatever prawns I have, defrosted frozen peas and parsley to finish. If I have celery I do add a stalk which I remove before serving - It is best to have the mixture just a little moist otherwise it will go solid on the plate.

I hope this was legible - gosh I love cooking!!


----------



## chefhow

Where in Charlotte? I am there quite often and am always looking for new places to eat.

Oh and tonight I am going with a tried and true classic of a brined and marinated roasted chicken with pureed root veggies and a nice pan gravy.


----------



## duckfat

That sounds interesting. Do you have a recipe by any chance?
Right now I'm smoking a batch of Pablanos from the end of the season. Tonight I'll grill some pork tenderloin and combine that with the pablanos a little stock, cilantro, grilled onions, tomatos and serve over rice.


----------



## chefray

It was actually in Charleston. It was Chinar, if anyone else is interested. Great Euro/Indian menu.


----------



## dc sunshine

Hi Jerkseasoning - yes it was very legible and sounds tasty too. Looks like you know how to make the best of what you got - a great talent to make the most of. Cooking is great innit? 

Tonight I'm planning to make a massive amount of lasagne, some for eating today, some to pack and freeze. My teenage son with the hollow legs has taken to liking a hot breakfast (aarrrrgggghhh), so if I package lots of single serves, it will keep us both happy! Microwaves are a blessing at times.


----------



## jerkseasoning

Thanks DC Sunshine, it was great to receive your reply, in fact I have just been out and bought some pasta sheets and am going to cook lasagne for Sunday lunch, we love it and I had forgotten about making it recently. My son is grown up now!!! so just cook for my husband and myself, we love our food.

I have amended my details as I am a Home Cook not a Private Chef, I thought
I couldn't join Cheftalk unless I was Professional, so that's all sorted now. 

Happy cooking :thumb:


----------



## dc sunshine

Most Welcome, Jerkseasoning 

I'm sure you'll enjoy it here, there's such a diverse membership from across all levels of cooking, and you can find out pretty much anything you need to know, or can share recipes and experiences too.

Just make sure to check out each forums etiquettes, especially with the pro forums. We non-pros can read and learn but not post, but there is much to be learnt by browsing thru those forums. (I think a home cook is a pro anyway ....gotta cook every day). 

There's a lot of dishes that come and go from one's routine of cooking...I used to make tuna mornay often, but haven't done it for ages. Lasagne is a regular on our list.

Packed lunch for my teens today - spicy sliced roast chicken with shredded iceberg lettuce and mayo on soft white hot dog rolls plus bananas and apples (granny smith).

Dinner - homemade fetta and chicken sausages, roast vegies (potato, carrot, onion) and oven baked Pide bread - it might end up as garlic bread, probably a tossed salad as well.

But that's later. Better go earn a dollar!


----------



## teamfat

Tonight's dinner is pan fried pork chop and rotkohl, or braised red cabbage. The cabbage is taking time to cook, I got hungry, I already ate the chop. Besides, I wanted to get the bone cut off for the pork broth I'm making. Chile verde this weekend.

But the braised red cabbage with onions, apples, bacon is smelling quite nice, looking tasty:










The bowl off to the side with the chili stems is the skimmings from the pork stock going on the other burner.

mjb.


----------



## jerkseasoning

Hi, that sounds like my type of cooking, but doesn't a red cabbage go a long way once its cut up - I must remember to buy just a small one next time, happy cooking!!


----------



## jerkseasoning

Good of you DC Sunshine, for those tips re: chef forums etc. I plead guilty to never reading important info.

I think I shall be spending the whole weekend deciding what to do with the 7-8 large bags of healthy (ugh ) dark green leafy veg that was delivered in my vegetable box yesterday evening :laser:. (never again, will in future choose my own veg. from the supermarket).

I'm probably going to make some lemon chutney tomorrow, as I have a few unwaxed lemons here, I find it very useful as a condiment in sweet pork dishes etc., and for generally adding interest to a perhaps dull rice dish. I once tried to make preserved lemons, but they went mouldy after a couple of months before they were opened, so the chutney will preferable.

Well folks thats all from me for a couple of days except I bought some fresh Dill today as the price was reduced, I've never used it, and don't even know what it tastes like - any ideas? i do have a rainbow trout in the freezer- shall I bake it whole and put dill inside - *Help!!*


----------



## maryb

Dill is great for fish. Also use it in potato dishes, pickles, salads...as far as the leafy green veg saute some onion and garlic add the veg and cook it down. That huge pile will get a lot smaller :lol:


----------



## jerkseasoning

Thanks Mary B, you're a Diamond! :thumb:


----------



## oregonyeti

Mary is a nice person, for sure :^) I made some soup with great northern beans, Canadian bacon, bay leaf, thyme, piquillo peppers (from a jar, new pepper to me and yummy), garlic, onion and s&p. It's kind of like regular ham and bean soup, just a little different. Perfect for dipping toast into. Oh, I just thought of something--going to sprinkle some powdered cloves into the leftovers, just a touch. It's still warm and I think the clove will go nicely in it tomorrow. This soup is one thing that is just as good the next day, if not better.


----------



## teamfat

Yes, but it does cook down a bit. That pot ( a 4 quart ) was just about up to the brim with raw cabbage, so it cooked down almost halfway. Now something like spinach cooks down from about a gallon to maybe a cup.

As for the fresh dill, if you like pickles you can try making some fresh refridgerator pickles. Peel and slice a cucumber, and maybe half of a sweet onion. Put the veggies into a jar with a few of the rinsed dill sprigs.

Make up a "brine" of about 1 cup vinegar, half a cup of water and perhaps a tablespoon of salt. Mix it well to dissolve the salt, pour it over the cukes and onions. Put the lid on the jar and stick it in the fridge for a few days.

Since these are not cooked or truly canned they do not last long, maybe for a week or two. Don't make up a couple gallons expecting them to last all winter. Of course, in my house they don't last much more than a week once they are ready to eat!

mjb.


----------



## jerkseasoning

Many thanks Team fat for your reply, I don't much like freshly cut cucumber but always have it in the larder simply because thick slices look good on top of a green salad, I usually end up throwing most of it away, I have made something similar but without the dill, and am quite happy making small quantities of any kind of preserve, so today am going to use the dill also.

Yes you are correct about cabbage cooking down, a lot of liquid is reduced out,
which I suppose why not much liquid ls added to the cooking mixture to start.


I have been so lucky with cheftalk a great deal of assistance has been given to me by it's *great* members.:smiles:


----------



## jerkseasoning

Aren't powdered cloves a wonderful condiment Oregon Yeti, great in a chill etc., etc., couldn't live without smoked bacon, we are able to be Canadian here in England. I'm definitely mad today


----------



## mattie405

I roasted a 9 pound turkey breast and some potatoes, steamed some fresh broccoli and cauliflower and made a nice pan gravy from the de-fatted drippings and some of the stock from the freezer. Later tonight I'll clean the carcass and make some more broth. The leftover meat will be used for a simple tettrazini for later in the week and maybe a sandwich for hubbys lunch tomorrow.eace:


----------



## jerkseasoning

Greetings Mattie405, I love turkey breast, but find it difficult to keep moist, do you wrap in foil to start, or skin side down? any suggestions would help.


----------



## mattie405

I generally do a lite brine on them and then start roasting them breast side down for at least half the scheduled roasting time, the one tonight came out very moist......so moist I thought it wasn't done all the way but the digital probe put the thickest part at 169 and it rose to 175 after resting. I even re-checked it with my older thermometer and got the same results. I brined this breast for about 3 hours while we were running around today.


----------



## jerkseasoning

many thanks to you will do that brining, think I shall also get a probe.:thumb:


----------



## dc sunshine

Had BBQ tonight....beautiful balmy night here - moroccan flavoured marinated lamb 4 1/4 chops, spiced meatballs and chevupchichi (sp?), potato bake with parmesan, cheddar and smoked paprika, tossed green salad. Toasted Pide bread, greek yoghurt to top the chops, then tinned peach and sliced banana mixed as a fruit salad for afters plus watermelon. 

Spent ages at the table, chatting and catching up with the family - love nights like this.
It don't get much better than this


----------



## meffy

Preparing for breakfasts to come by making a batch of English muffins using a recipe from LindaPinda on AR. Last time I added a little lecithin and they came out very crumbly, downright fragile in fact. This time no lecithin, working directly from the recipe with no changes. They're in the (turned-off) oven now, rising slowly 'cos it's a bit chilly and I don't care to turn on the heat. In a while I'll have a stove burner on low to bake them, and the oven on low, just enough to keep them warm after baking in the pan.

Other English muffin recipes I've tried:

* Alton Brown's, which involves pouring thick batter into heated muffin or egg rings on a pan. I substituted buttermilk for the powdered milk and water. Utter disaster, more like failed crumpets. Maybe it was the substitution; that certainly made them taste awful.

* "Authentic English muffins" from cooksrecipes. Superb flavor and (long as I make the dough wet enough and don't accidentally deflate them after proofing) exactly the right texture with those crooks and nannies Thomas' goes on about -- but my golly, what a lot of work! Good thing that recipe makes a rather large batch. They took a long time to make but the supply lasted a long time too.

Got several other English muffin recipes in my AskSam database that I've not yet tried. Rather get so I can make one recipe reliably, then branch out and see what else is good. Time to see if they've risen enough to bake now... :-}

[edit] Righty, made a runt of the last bit of dough and baked it first to check the pan's temperature. Split it and toasted while still hot from the griddle. Delicious. Exactly right, both flavor and texture. No trouble with accidental deflation this time, used a whole lot of corn meal to keep them from sticking while proofing and I'm being very careful indeed transferring them into the pan and flipping. Even when done on one side they're so soft that they'll lose those critical air pockets if nudged wrong.

A correction: I realized that I did indeed make one substitution, unsalted butter for vegetable shortening. Didn't hurt things a bit.


----------



## leeniek

Tonight I'm making chicken stew and instead of dumplings (my daughter hates them) I'm making two kinds of biscuits to go with it.. cheddar, garlic and basil and dill and black pepper... I'm looking forward to leftovers for my lunch tomorrow!


----------



## mattie405

We had simple turkey club sandwiches tonight with some of the leftover turkey from the other day. I am busy sewing six Drs. lab coats for the local childrens museum for their role playing room....the kids get to put on little plays and the middle sons girlfriend works there and always manages to "volunteer" me for this stuff, so dinner has to be quick until I get these done.


----------



## cyberdoc

Pasta with Salsa di Pomodoro alla Siciliana.


----------



## lukep

I just made a banana bread. Added some grated mandarin peel. Was really great with cream cheese. You can't find banana bread here and usually the cakes are either too dry or greasy. There are a lot of bakeries I avoid. 

Getting a quality yeast here is difficult for making raised breads.

Also made some tamarindo refresco. It comes in packets of the seeds that have the dried pulp. You have to boil them to loosen the pulp from the seeds and then squeeze the pulp off and then strain the mix. Then you add sugar to taste. -a deliciously tart drink that is common in these parts.


----------



## oldschool1982

Simple Corned Beef Boiled Dinner. Comfort food at it best! Cooked on the stove this afternoon then into the crockpot for holding while we went to the DD' swim practice and..................we just finished cleaing the kitchen. Now Maybe a game of scrabble. :thumb:


----------



## oregonyeti

Scrabble? I've played online for years. Long ago I played a lot with an actual game set, but now there's nobody I know who likes to play. I love the game.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Scrabble..........a great game, but not when I am playing against my sister !

Tonight for supper was souffle au fromage and a side of asperagus with beurre blanc ...

A "bad" week which turned into a sad one, funeral tomorrow.....food to make, what else can go wrong ?


----------



## jerkseasoning

Hi Oldschool1982, Am wondering what corned beef is in your part of the world, here in Great Britain corned beef refers to tins of corned beef from Brazil. I am wondering if it is home cooked beef brisket that has been marinated first and then slow cooked. I have a good raw piece of Aberdeen Angus brisket in the refrigerator waiting to be prepared so am wondering if there is something new to try?


----------



## dc sunshine

Definitions from country to country can be fun. here, "corned beef" generaly means a big chunk of corned silverside or brisket, you cook it slow for few hours with bay, onion, cloves, carrot, peppercorns. Serve with some form of potato and a mustard dressing, carrots, string beans, etc etc.

We're having rare seared marinated roo fillet, corn on the cob with loads of butter and pepper, salad of mixed greens with cues, tomato, green spiced olives. Plus a really big glass of wine....its been one of those days.

P.S. Did I say I don't like packing to move?

P.P.S. Something new to try with the Angus.... Seal, Cryovac it, send it to me on ice


----------



## jerkseasoning

So I've been cooking corned beef for years:look:


----------



## dc sunshine

Well, you should most probably take it out of the pot, if you been cooking it for years, it will be done by now :lol:


----------



## chefhow

Last night had the parents and neighbors over for what was a great dinner of smoked chicken thighs, baked mac and cheese and green beans with chocolate malts for dessert.


----------



## jerkseasoning

You can say that again DC - If you send me up some lamb (yummy) I'll send the Beef Jerky down with the iced A. Angus - Have a good week! :thumb:


----------



## bughut

I love corned beef either way. The Irish cook it the way you mentioned DC.

We were at a farmers market in Perth yesterday. They're only once a month, so we make the most of a great oportunity to buy some fantastic and often unusual food. Spent a blooming fortune. Then on to the deli (we dont have one in Dundee so again, the wallet got a good airing.

Best buys were everything below Except the frozen peas.
Wild boar sausages with leeks and dried apricots
Stornaway black pudding (spicy blood sausage)
These were both breakfast this morning, with Artisan, seeded bread

Lunch was Hand made oatcakes with cheese and chilli stuffed olives. Cheeses were 
Talegeo
Cashel blue
Saval (new to me, but a very good find)

Dinner was Buffalo olives ( thin buffalo steaks rolled round a mix of venison and cranberries.) Not impressed. They were browned with onions, flour added then water and seasoning. Lots of black pepper. Served with mashed potatoes, carrots, curly kale and frozen peas. The gravy was fabulous, but the olives were generally considered weird and most ended upon the dogs bowl. 

I made oatmeal, walnut and raisin muffins for picking at later.

we dont stand a chance of losing weight with such gorgeous food in the house. but I just cant help myself.


Sorry you had such a bad week Petals. Here's a hug to you


----------



## ariana

I am on a diet so tonight i ll only make a chicken salad!


----------



## oldschool1982

Basically it's pickled beef here. You brine the beef (usually brisket) in coarse salt (where the name corned comes from), pickling spice and water for several days (also, most recipes use potassium nitrate to keep the red color of the beef). Then boil the meat in water and additional pickling spice until tender....slice and serve with potatoes, cabbage, carrots and celery boiled in the same water.


----------



## teamfat

Gee, just mentioned brisket in a thread on the Recipes forum. Perhaps the food gods are trying to tell me it's time to fire up the smoker.

Tonight, though, was a chicken and mushroom quiche:










Quite tasty! The custard part was one of the creamiest, fluffiest I've done in a while.

mjb.


----------



## dc sunshine

Any leftovers? I'd love some! Have done the odd quiche that looked that good - ain't it great when they turn out that nice? Lots of eggs and heavy cream I am guessing....

Well done


----------



## teamfat

Actually only two eggs and maybe a bit more than half a cup of heavy cream. That particular dish is fairly shallow.

Is it just me and my display, or does the picture in DC's quoted section look lighter than the one in my original post? Seems odd.

mjb.


----------



## kirstens

teamfat......that chicken and mushroom quiche looks like heaven in a dish.


----------



## dc sunshine

teamfat...now you mention it...it does look lighter. Or maybe its the power of suggestion  But yeah a touch lighter.

Anyways, its a beautiful looking dish, and surprising it's done with so few eggs and so little cream. Kudos.

Just made lunch here. Had some leftover slices of really rich lasagne, cut them into one inch squares, wrapped in bought sheets of puff pastry cut into 2 inch squares, sealed like an envelope, then baked till crispy. (Was feeling like treating myself  )

Was so rich - delicious. I'd recommend it anytime.

Anyone done something like that before? It's worth a go.


----------



## mattie405

Tonight was a simple saute of pork tenderloin with red and yellow peppers and onions, served over rice. Am starting to get ready for the Thanksgiving day feed-a-thon so the daily meals are getting more simple. :smiles:

Mattie
www.InTheKitchenWithMattie.com


----------



## chefray

Tonight, I'm trying something new. A local ingredient Wellington with chicken liver rather than goose, Morels from the herb lady(all she sells is fresh herbs and mushrooms from her garden and local farmers), Vidalia onions rather than shallots, and minced mustard greens for just a little bit of bitterness to offset the sweet from the onion.

It's going to be good, I think. I'll post after consumption.


----------



## sdesforges

Shrimp etouffee over plain, long grain white rice. Good, hearty stuff on a cool night. Would have been better if I had not added to much shrimp stock thus reducing the viscosity. Next time, I will concentrate more on preparing the dish than talking to my guests while cooking. Still, the flavor was great.


----------



## oldschool1982

Well....let's see........We're getting our collective arses handed to us today courtesy of Mother Nature so why not have an indoor picnic. Cold, fried chicken, potato salad, veggie salad and watermelon for dessert. The way things are going out there we may be by candle light before the night is over. Doohhh!!!! Ride'n the Storm out Baby!!!!!!eace:

Edit. I just looked at this thing on the radar.....it's flugging huge. Starting to look more like a Hurricane than a Noreaster. Looks like it's gonna funnel up the Chesapeake so.......Ya'll north of us.......hold on because we haven't seen the worst of it yet down here.


----------



## chefray

Livermush, Bacon, Skillet Potatoes, and fried eggs. Food coma, here I come.:smoking:


----------



## cyberdoc

That's because it was the reminants of Ida. 

For tonight I'm going the classical French route with a Coq Au Vin with steamed asparagus with a hollandaise sauce.


----------



## bughut

hope everythings okay with you and yours old school. Was it scary?

> I just looked at this thing on the radar.....it's flugging huge<

Love flugging...Thats my new F word

Teamfat - Your quiche looks scrumptious.

Dinner tonight - roast beef,
yorkshire pud,
gravy
roast potatoes plus sweet potatoes,
Roast veg- Butternut squash, celeriac, red onion
Glazed carrots
Braised curly kale

Desert - concoction with double cream US? mango, papaya and pineapple with a pineapple syrup and topped with toasted almond slivers
.


----------



## chefboyarg

I made some killer chili con carne the other night. Cubed beef, canned toms, home made chili powder, jalapenos, onions, deliciosity.


----------



## dc sunshine

Bughut - awesome traditional dinner.

Your concoction - was it a Fool?

We had spicy lamb meatballs in tomato/lamb stock sauce on Mac, followed by our faithful friend in the fridge,watermelon.

Tonight oxtail stew with mash.


----------



## bughut

Nah! it wasn't even that much work DC. I just defrosted a box of papaya,mango and pineapple. Boiled it up with brown sugar and vanilla. Layered it with vanilla cream and topped with almonds browned with soft brown sugar. Makes them a wee bit like pralines.

Actually, nowi think of it, a fool would have been a whole lot easier


Love oxtail. Unforftunately I'm the only one, so i never get it. Lucky you


----------



## maryb

Started Thanksgiving prep. 3 quarts of turkey neck stock and a bag full of neck meat for the stuffing. Had a bit of extra stock so I made a bowl of turkey cheddar soup for supper.


----------



## dc sunshine

Bugsy  Oxtail has so much flavour, might do a sweet potato and potato mash to go with, chunks of crispy bacon thrown in, lots of gravy, roast off some onions, some minted peas to balance it up a bit. Little (bought) bread rolls on the side. The kids can eat it or go hungry. But I doubt it!

Mary, seems like cheesy soups are all the go up north at the moment. Must be getting chilly.


----------



## cyberdoc

Yes, it is starting to get just a wee bit chilly, at least in the DC area.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Made butternut squash soup...from this cookbook I reviewed here. 
http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/cookb...tml#post286407



















we decided to jump on the "blog your way through a cookbook" bandwagon with this one..
Cooking My Way Through Nicholas - The Cookbook - if you guys are interested.


----------



## cyberdoc

I think I'm going to have to do my seafood bisque this coming weekend. I have a recipe that I think would give Al Yeganeh a run for his money. :thumb:


----------



## dc sunshine

cyberdoc...love your signature. I'm all for non-cruelty towards the animals we raise to eat, but, yeah, we eat them. Its a fact of life, for those of us that do. And they are tasty, if we do them justice.


----------



## cyberdoc

I totally agree. I think The Good Lord expects us to be good stewards, so I personally try to use humanely raised animals, and sustainable fish.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Same cookbook as above. In the family meals section he has a Moroccan Braised Lamb Shank recipe.

I happened to be home alone, with a spare lamb shank, and magically had the plethora of spices.




























Cooking My Way Through Nicholas - The Cookbook: Moroccan Braised Lamb Shank


----------



## teamfat

Thanks to another thread in the Recipes section, I've had this in the back of my mind for a few days. I walk into a local megamart with the clear intention to purchase two items - a box of mac and cheese and a package of Lil' Smokeys. Wife is not going to be home for dinner, so stupid man food seems to be the orderof the day. And I went to a different location than usual, I didn't want any of my friends and neighbors to see my buying that stuff!

I made the mistake of walking past the meat counter, where I spied a nice package of beef short ribs. Bought those, braised in a red wine and onion sauce, quite tasty, some buttered egg noodles on the side. Kinda somewhat similar to the original intent, but not quite. Very tasty. Burp.

But not to worry - smacks and smokeys, soon. I promise not to post pictures.

mjb.


----------



## dc sunshine

teamfat - that was not a mistake - it was a bonus  Better to have the ribs any day if you can than Mac and Cheese.

And don't tell me about stupid man food, please don't get me started. Oops ok you got me started. My dearly beloved is working interstate and catering for self. 

His Signature dish? Shepherds pie. Can of baked beans, instant mashed potato splodged on the top. Yep. Reckons it's good. Ugh. Icky.

I have tried to teach him to cook over 26 years - it's a lost cause, my one great failure. Ah well. Cest la vie.


----------



## chefguy

Hi, all

I cooked chicken stir-fry, it is Easy and quick chicken stir-fry for busy people, and it is very delicious. 

* 8 oz. angel hair pasta
* 2 cups small broccoli florets
* 1 lb. boneless skinless chicken breasts
* 1/2 cup Asian Toasted Sesame Dressing
* 2 Tbsp soy sauce
* 1/4 tsp ground ginger
* 1 garlic clove
* 1/4 tsp crushed red pepper
* 1/3 cup chopped Dry Roasted Peanuts

Instructions

Step 1
put 1/2 cup Asian Toasted Sesame Dressing into a bowl
put 2 Tbsp soy sauce, 1/4 tsp crushed red pepper and 1 garlic clove into another small bowl
chop 1/3 cup chopped Dry Roasted Peanuts

Step 2
boil water, cook small broccoli florets for 4 minutes
cook chicken breasts in a pan for 6, 7 minutes, dump in sauce, mix them for 8 minutes

Step 3
divide noodle into a dish, then add the above chicken breasts and sauce


----------



## oregonyeti

Chopped up a yellow onion, and a red bell pepper and a yellow one, started them frying with a bit of vege oil. Added a few cloves of garlic and 4 chopped Hebrew National weiners, fried a bit more. Added a small can of tomato sauce and a T of vindaloo curry paste, then black, kidney and navy beans and some water to cover. It's simmering now. It will be good tomorrow as soup or on rice. It's easy but good stuff.

Some chipotle chile would make it perfect, but the other people here can't handle that. I'll add some to my own serving.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Coq au Vin , recipe taken from _Les Halles by Bourdain_

I started it sunday and had it last night.................Heaven ! .....A two day affair but well worth it. It tastes very much like the one I grew up with.

And so he wrote :

"Another easy dish that looks like it's hard. It's not. In fact, this is the kind of dish you might enjoy spending a leisurely afternoon with .(which I did) There are plenty of opportunities for breaks. It's durable, delicious, and the perfect illustration of the principles of turning something big and tough and unlovely into something truly wonderful. I know it looks like alot of ingredients , and that the recipe might be complicated. Just take your time. Knock out your prep one thing at a time, slowely building your _mise en place_. Listen to some music while you do it. There's an open bottle of wine left from the recipe, so have a glass now and again. (which I did) Just clean up after yourself as you go, so your kitchen doesn't look like a disaster area when you start the actual cooking. You should, with any luck, reach a Zen-like state of pleasurable calm. (which I felt) And like the very best dishes, coq au vin is one of those that goes on the stove looking, smelling, and tasting pretty nasty, and yet later, through the mysterious, alchemical processes of time and heat, turns into something magical."

I followed his recipe to a "T" , served with buttered noodles.


----------



## shroomgirl

cheesy grits.....three sister's garden white grits with cheddar from Dane County Farmer's Market....yummmy

Last night made pancakes with nueske lardons poked into the top of the cake as it cooked, flip cook another 1.5 minutes or so.....maple butter....gonna make pancakes like this as often as possible. Kenny Shopkin has really off the wall ideas/techniques in his new cookbook.


----------



## dc sunshine

Had the rest of the oxtail stew mixed with pasta and diced potatoes....great comfort food and the flavours so much better than when it was first made days ago. 

Tonight, busy night, so will be chicken schnitzel "burgers"(thighs) I breaded last night, with all the usual suspects.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

New York Strip Steak, Scallion-Potato Cake, Oven-Dried Tomatoes and Roasted Portobello Mushrooms










details: Cooking My Way Through Nicholas - The Cookbook: New York Strip Steak, Scallion-Potato Cake, Oven-Dried Tomatoes and Roasted Portobello Mushrooms


----------



## shroomgirl

salad greens, beets, roasted chicken, red onions, pinenuts, really exceptional balsamic


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Had a guest over for dinner last night. Still obsessed with the Nicholas cookbook.

Potato Pancakes with Bacon and Quince Puree









Curry Marinated Lamb with Curry Yogurt









Some left over Roasted Butternut Squash Soup from the other day.









Prepped for a few days for this dish. Basically pulled pork with crispy skin.

Braised 'Pulled' Suckling Pig with Cinnamon Jus, Swiss Chard and Poached Quince (parsnip puree too)









Cheese plate









I know nothing about cheeses...the wife had the cheese lady pick them out.

The little tater tots with the bacon came out awesome. I usually suck at deep frying things like that (without a deep fryer).

Cooking My Way Through Nicholas - The Cookbook: Braised 'Pulled' Suckling Pig with Cinnamon Jus, Swiss Chard and Poached Quince - for the gory details.


----------



## teamfat

Shucks. We were planning on having our veternarian over for dinner, I was going to attempt a pork wellington, which I don't recall ever having made before. Ran to several of the major stores here in Salt Lake looking for frozen puff pastry sheets. No luck. So I was just going to use pie crust dough.

Get home to find a message from the vet that he got the flu this weekend, so he was staying home. Good choice on this cold and snowy night.

So maybe tomorrow I'll try another market or two for the puff pastry, and tonight we'll just have some of the sweet onion soup I made along with some salad and rolls. Should be good.

mjb.


----------



## phatch

Well, in my part of Salt Lake, I'm trying to clear out space in the fridge and pantry. So I'm making this up.

Some Aidells Chicken and Gouda sausage from the freezer cut on the bias and browned. 
Into the pan some slivered onions, thin, bias cut celery, and carrots cut with the vegie peeler in long thin strips. A little garlic and thyme, S&P. Into a bowl to hold.

Deglaze pan with some remaining cabernet--I'm not saying I'm matching things carefully, just clearing things out--reduced, added some chicken stock, reduced added some tomatoes, and some leftover pesto Seasoned it up. While that's going on, i cut and fried up some of the prefab polenta in a tube from my pantry.

Tomato-wine sauce on the plate. Top with fried polenta, top again with vegies and sausage. 

Grated some pecorino on top. 

It was pretty good. On my first bite I wished the celery were fennel, but that would have defeated the purpose of this meal of clearing space for the coming Holiday eating.


----------



## shroomgirl

Made an interesting thingy today....was stuffing artichokes and had some of the stuffing left over and a Japanese eggplant....combined the two with eggs and sauted the eggplant, made into patties and skillet fried in olive oil


bread crumbs
lemon zest...coarse 
Penzey's granulated garlic
fresh parsley
fresh dillweed
dried turkish oregano
anchovies, olive oil packed
evo
sauted red onion
this peeled, chopped, sauted eggplant
couple of eggs

Served with the stems of the artichokes (peeled, cut into rounds, boiled), oysters with a little dry sherry and a touch of cream.


----------



## dc sunshine

RPM...great depth of field effects there with those first two and the fourth. Looks delicious.

Here tonight...tarted up frozen ready bought pizza  Gotta concentrate on packing house up to move. My excuse anyway.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Thanks, I actually are starting to peeve food pics with insane DOF...but in those cases, I'm trying to match the picture in the cookbook. 

resolution for 2010...take CLEAR food pictures that look good. the DOF thing is just too easy


----------



## dc sunshine

Easy for some 

Just promise me you won't put a Doris Day filter on


----------



## pua.melia409

tonight i am making pad thai with tofu on a bed of brown rice. i will also be making a japanese cucumber salad for the side dish.


----------



## shroomgirl

pot of Earl Grey and gooey butter cookies, St. Louis is known for gooey butter cake...it's exactly as the name implies.


----------



## docsmith

Dinner: Slowly sauteed red-yellow-orange pepers, cut into strips. Very lightly flowered catfish pan fried. Chipottle mayonnaise. Wheat toast. 

Best fish sandwich I've had in a LONG time.


----------



## teamfat

Marigolds? Petunias? Or did you mean 'flour' not 'flower' ?

I always get a chuckle out of that typo!

mjb.


----------



## oregonyeti

I love typos. I even love reading something wrong that makes me laugh.

F'rinstance, I saw an ad for "sheep apnea" and I thought wth and got a good laugh. I wasn't wearing my reading glasses and when I looked at it again, it was "sleep apnea". Boring.


----------



## indianwells

Made a Shepherds Pie with leftover roast leg of Lamb. Instead of mashed potato I decided to top it with thinly sliced potatoes like a Lancashire Hotpot. It turned out beautifully, although RPM's photography would have made it look a lot better! :thumb:


----------



## bughut

That looks truly scrumptious. Ilke the idea of a hotpot style topping. I'll be giving that a go meself. 

Tonight we wernt too hungry and had individual veg gratins - Aubergine, red onion, mushrooms and courgette Thinly sliced and griddled. Sweet potatoes done in the micro then peeled and chunked. Finely diced tomatoes. All mixed together in a bowl with onion powder, garlic powder, paprika,s& p. 
Into the dishes with a topping of 2tbs double (thick) cream, grated cheddar and mozzarella
baked til brown and bubbly
Served with rocket and red onion salad

I've done this before as a side for steaks too.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

I'm roasting some bone marrow with a parsley salad to snack on while I'm making a batch of chicken stock, 

then the wife and I are making a spaghetti squash over a tomato type stew with arugula pesto. 

we have a few good cheeses left over from a coupla nights ago and a cheap bottle of Viognier


----------



## cyberdoc

Hey Doc,

Sounds pretty good.


----------



## shroomgirl

thin sliced variety potatoes (mixed bushel of smallish B and smaller) baked with lots of pepper, salt in bacon fat, topped with chippoline onions and really exceptional WI cheese....tato crack.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Sounds good to me.....

This morning I had ONE BIG Crepe style " symphonie " , (all the fresh fruit I could find especially strawberries ) fresh whipped cream, half cup, and what is breakfast like this without a "COUPLE " of chocolate chips ? ....I thought you would agree too !


----------



## rpmcmurphy

We went crazy making stock this weekend. I wont bore you with pics of that...but if you're interested you can check out my blog Cooking My Way Through Nicholas - The Cookbook

We were pooped from our stock making and also knocking out a few other recipes that day. We made a LOT of chicken stock. So much in fact, that I had no more tupperware to store it. So, I put it back in a pot, half covered, and kept it at a VERY low simmer overnight. In the morning, it had reduced by about 1/2-1/3, darkened a little and was pretty **** rich. We used it to make a carrot stock for another recipe I want to make this week.

It doesn't look pretty....but it was **** good.








Since I only need 1/3 cup for the recipe, I saved a whole cup, then used the rest mixed with some more chicken stock to make noodles. Super awesome flavored broth. Between the carrot stock, which already had a reduced chicken stock, to the addition of some more chicken stock and some soy sauce...this broth was pretty awesome.


----------



## dc sunshine

Almost at moving stage, so everything is pretty much store cupboard based. It's echoing in there, but there's still the basics.

Last night, made a diced sauteed chicken with creamy sauce with pasta and pide croutes, basic but spiced up with paprika and dried oregano. Was pretty good.

Have to use up some potatoes and bacon tonight, so prob a mash topped with crispy bacon bits and off to the store for some chicken schnitzel and salad.

We're living out of an ice box so can't keep much on hand. The store loves me


----------



## cyberdoc

That looks really, really good. I'm salivating just looking at the picture.


----------



## kannan

Todays breakfast was Aloo Chapathi.

Lunch was borken wheat with sprouts.

Dinner is going to be Curd Rice.

We made Pazham Paysam as our evening special for the kids.It came out well.I could not put the photo here.I am sending one to the site.Dont know whether they will publish it or not.I am really happy that this came out well usually I used to screw up something or other while cooking.Today was a exception.

Regards,
Kannan


----------



## slovenka

For dinner i am doing some grilled vegi-salad...i`ll use red pepper, zuchinni, egg plant, some blanched broccoly...then i`ll grill trout and get some garlic and parsley on it..i spice the vegies and fish just with rough salt.


----------



## chefhow

Tonight is going to be a crispy Pork Hash with peppers onions and potatoes(did carnitas on Sunday) with fried eggs and drop biscuits. I love breakfast for dinner.


----------



## shroomgirl

meeee toooo!!!!
these banana/nueske bacon lardon pancakes are killer.


----------



## dc sunshine

Those pancakes sound delish!

Just had breaky...simply split an avocado, S&P, drizzle of lemon juice. Straight out of the skin. Yummers.


----------



## oregonyeti

I turned leftover pork curry into a spicy pork / mashed potato soup. I have a new favorite soup now :smiles:


----------



## khanriaz10

I will eat bread with jam at breakfast.Chicken at breakfast and noodles at dinner.


----------



## teamfat

Did a turkey noodle casserole for dinner tonight. It was tasty, and almost the last of the leftover turkey. In the next day or two I'll make a big pot of turkey stock to have on hand for Christmas dinner.

Yikes, that only about 3 weeks away!

mjb.


----------



## dc sunshine

Living out of chiller still, so buying day to day, plus ice!
About to roast a chook (small one, only 2 of us tonight), will do some roast veg under with packet gravy. Most stuff is packed so hey, I'm allowed.


----------



## oregonyeti

Turkey noodle soup with some cream in it. I used broth I made from the Thanksgiving turkey carcass, and frozen thick egg noodles.


----------



## chefray

This reminds me, I've got three necks and six wings that need tending to.

Got my hands on some good line caught salmon this morning. Made some salmon tacos with a tangerine chutney and bibb lettuce.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

did some pumpkin agnolotti last night. 









and some tamarind braised short ribs with horseradish mashed potatoes tonight.


----------



## cape chef

Man those short ribs look beautiful. Tart tamarind and vinegary hot horseradish. Sounds great. pasta also looks good. Any wines with your meal?


----------



## rpmcmurphy

For the pumpkin we did...









and for the short ribs, we did










we've been working our way through this new cookbook (I posted a review in the cookbook section) we fell in love with, and it gives wine recommendations for most recipes. We try to follow them. The chef was a sommelier for Jean-George. They have been pretty spot on and since we aren't big wine people (more-so cocktail people) we have been trying some different wines. It's been working out well.


Cooking My Way Through Nicholas - The Cookbook


----------



## cape chef

Certainly looks like your on the right track. I really like like the edelwicker, great value from Alsace. Tell me about the Coyote Crest Syrah. Haven't had it.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

The Syrah was REALLY bold. I wouldn't drink it with anything too plain. Held up nice to the horseradish potatoes and the tamarind braised short ribs though. I can't compare it to many Syrahs, because the closest we come to drinking Syrah regularly is cheap Petite Syrah.


----------



## oregonyeti

One summer I was working swing shift with a guy here in Corvallis. He owned property next to the South Santiam River. He'd fish there most days before work and usually caught a salmon or steelhead each time, sometimes two fish. He gave me a few of those fish. What a guy :thumb:


----------



## chefray

The only way to get fresher fish than that would be to cook on a boat. Sounds like an awesome gig with good perks.


----------



## cyberdoc

I did a seafood bisque yesterday. I was an all day affair, but it came out great. I think it could give Al Yeganeh a run for his money.:thumb:


----------



## indianwells

Decided to regress to my childhood today!:thumb:
Did bangers and mash with green beans, carrot and peas, roasted onions and gravy. I kicked up the mash with Lawries seasoned salt, roasted garlic, a little finely chopped Cilantro, chopped chives and a tiny splash of white wine vinegar. 
Very acceptable!
http://i47.tinypic.com/2d99w7c.jpg


----------



## kuan

Steamed buns.


----------



## chefray

I got a new paella pan today and had to break it in properly. 

Arborio Rice, Chorizo, Blue Crab, U/12 Tiger Prawns(frozen ), Saffron, White Pepper, White Wine, Sweet Peas, Morels, Sweet Onion, Garlic, and a little Cilantro, for a fresh note, just came out of the oven(It finishes more evenly in there when you're in a hurry).


----------



## cyberdoc

Sounds good. I picked up a couple of ribeyes and made sweet & sour red cabbage yo go with them. I broke in a new Wusthof chef's knife yesterday. :thumb:


----------



## cyberdoc

Tonight leftovers (I made a good amount of cabbage, and the ribeyes were pretty hurkey). Potato Latkes for after dinner.


----------



## indianwells

Marinated pork chop cooked on the barbeque. Sweetcorn with pork is a given. For veg I sauteed potato, onion, green bell pepper, salt, pepper and garlic in my new favourite olive oil (Paesano). Not the prettiest plate i've ever cooked but it sure hit the spot!eace:
http://i50.tinypic.com/156abrd.jpg


----------



## chefray

Kind of boring tonight. I just slow cooked some whole cornish hens in the Croc Pot with some potatoes, onions, and garlic. Nothing really special but man were they good.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Talk about boring, we've got you beat. 

Went shopping for all the stuff to make the Hanukkah dinner, which we didn't and couldn't do last night. However, after putting everything away, etc., etc., and it was time to cook dinner, neither of us was hungry or feeling particularly well. Linda had a Marie Callender's frozen dinner, and I heated up two pieces of arab bread on the comal (cross-cultural enough for you?) and spread some taramosalata on one and mutabel on the other, and ate them with a little Greek yogurt.

Latkes with malassol caviar tomorrow. 

BDL


----------



## dc sunshine

I Don't Know! Been 2 nights in new house and got very limited supply- no pots or pans....prob meat balls done on made up foil tray in oven with penne done in...microwave  plus a tomato sauce(easy enough in microwave)

I miss my pans, knives, bowls, gadgets...oh lord its torture! They SHOULD (or BETTER) get here by the end of the week.

Then watch me


----------



## kylew

Brisket! 
6 pound brisket, trimmed and cut in half. 
Dry rubbed w/secret mix, wrapped and refrigerated for 7 hours. 
Browned, removed, 
Sweated onions, 
Returned (on top of onions), 
Covered with tomato paste, covered, into 375º oven for 2 hours, 
1 large can of plum tomatoes added, 
returned w/o cover to 350º over for 2 more hours. 
Awesome!


----------



## teamfat

Had an interesting dinner tonight. DId a pan seared, boneless pork loin roast, finished in the oven. Also did some butter baked cabbage wedges.

Pork and cabbage, that in itself isn't interesting. What I did to make a sauce was something I've not tried before. After taking the pork out of the skillet I browned some finely diced onion and a couple of tomatillos, then deglazed with some of the water in which I parboiled the cabbage, then reduced.

My wife wasn't too enthused, but I thought the tomatillo sauce went pretty well with the roasted cabbage. I vaguely recall hearing about some combination of the two in South American cooking. This version was lightly seasoned, salt and pepper and a bit of garlic powder. I'm sure I'll be trying this again with additional seasonings.

mjb.

http://wasatchfoodies.com


----------



## chefray

Frozen?
Well, at least it was a good frozen dinner.


----------



## dillonsmimi

Unearthed some frozen waffles (homemade with pecans ) microed to defrost then toasted till crisp. Cut into soldiers with Steen's syrup for dipping. Hot cocoa (the real stuff) with lots of marshmallows. Must comment....while digging thru freezer came across some old (ok, ancient) Jenny Craig entrees. Was tempted to see if they were edible then remembered that they weren't edible when first placed there.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Went to Old Montreal ....cobble stone streets, caleche,went to Le Keg Restaurant and had bubbly, steak oscar...no room for the "Billy Miner Pie."


----------



## mezzaluna

It's not a holiday in our family, so I could choose any meal to prepare. It's a gray winter day, so I decided to make a favorite of my husband's, coq au vin. Yes, my copy of Mastering the Art of French Cooking is open on my table. I've pre-cooked the mushrooms and onions, parboiled the pork and cut up the chicken. Closer to dinnertime I'll finish it off.

Later: It was really, really good!


----------



## adaml

Dinner last night was steak diane (One of my personal favourites....I used a third of a bottle of Courvoisier vs and a litre of 35. Life is good). Lazy lunch today - Leftover diane sauce with meatballs on pasta, lots of black pepper.


----------



## dc sunshine

I've got my kitchen back in order at last!!!! Good grief it's a good feeling 

Daughter is cook for late lunch - couple of roasted chooks, some ham and salads, various nibbles, then apple and peach crumble.

I'm on breakfast shift...so just bacon, eggs, toast, perc. coffee etc.
Gotta go open the presents first....once those teens wake up.

P.S. Girls are cooking today,so boys get washing up


----------



## oregonyeti

Made a soup with linguica, prepared mustard, potatoes, a lot of collards, paprika, garlic, s&p. I love collards.


----------



## dc sunshine

Made a boned out and stuffed roast leg of lamb yesterday. We had to go out so its lurking in the fridge. Will probably make a sour cream & onion gravy and gently re-heat the sliced meat in there (the stuffing may go south  ). Maybe a mint sauce too.

Boiled spuds, caremelised gingered up carrots, tossed salad and dinner rolls. Good bottle of red to go with.

Lunch here today will most likely be Burger King style burgers (homemade so they're a bit healthier!)....hey its Sunday, one fussy meal is enough 

Breakfast, well the others are still all asleep, so it may just be burgers for a late brunch.

Taking this chance to have a roast - its going to be 41C/106F at least here tomorrow, so I reckon that's a cold cuts, salad and watermelon day.


----------



## chefray

I love collards. Have you ever done mixed greens with Chard, Collards, and Mustard Greens? Put it all in the steamer to wilt and serve with a little malt vinegar. It is the best bowl of greens I've ever had. 

Tonight was dinner at a friend's house. I was outside playing with his new IR grill and did some Venison Tenderloin Medallions. Just a little crushed black pepper and kosher salt on those, as there's no need to mess with good venison from a young(just old enough to be hunt legal) deer. The wives made a nice spinach salad and I walked them through a lemon/raspberry/walnut oil vinaigrette. Topped that off with some Reggiano and it was superb.


----------



## dillonsmimi

Crap! My yearly lab results are back and for the first time the "bad" fats are really high. (my actual total cholesterol has not changed in 30 years...just a bit over perfect). I guess I will be pulling back on the butter and prime meat for a bit. Picked up a really lean piece of beef yesterday...anyone have a good low fat braising recipe?


----------



## chefray

For beef? Red wine(not cooking wine), Rosemary, Shallots, Garlic, Black Pepper(whole), Cumin, and Basil.


----------



## dillonsmimi

Thanks, Chef. You must be channeling my pantry, as all those ingredients are on board. Will turn it into a veg laden stew. Have sent the hubs out for a baguette to sop up the juices. Will not feel deprived at all....dessert will be yogurt parfait (layers of low fat granola, strawberries and vanilla yogurt.


----------



## chefray

Save your braising liquid. Deglaze the braising vessel with a little of the remaining liquid and add a little, well I would say roux but no butter and the hydrogenated vegetable fats will be even worse so, corn starch slurry(starch and water) to the mix once all of the fond is scraped. Use a wooden spoon to scrape the bits(fond) from the pan. This will be the best gravy you've ever had.


----------



## dillonsmimi

Just finished eating and for once have no room for dessert! You were spot on...best gravy I have ever eaten. Hubs ate almost all the meat while I concentrated on the veg and gravy (and baguette!) Didn't even miss the sweet cream butter (well, not totally) on the crusty bread! This will be one of my go to dishes as I learn to cook and eat properly again.


----------



## chefray

Glad to be of service. That gravy can be made from any fond. I'm particularly enamored with quail drippings.


----------



## oregonyeti

I'll have to try that.


----------



## chefray

It's so good. I remember using the same technique for turnip greens when I was young. She always told me that it kept them from stinking up the place. It also keeps the greens from sitting in hot, stinky, bitter pot liquor all day.

Another technique for better greens is, for anyone who didn't know, to break and strip them from the stalks before washing. Try it one time. Wash them on the stalk, then strip them and wash again. You may be amazed at the amount of dirt that hangs around at the base of the stalk, if you buy them uncut that is.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Ruhlman guilted me into roasting a chicken.









Some peppered bacon

stuffed a chicken with some lemons and thyme, and tossed in some leftover fingerlings and carrots....heavy salt.










put it in a 425 for 1 hour.....

and drank a bottle of wine while waiting..


----------



## dc sunshine

RPM - great pics, as always. Hey your stove and oven look too clean - do you really cook? Heh j/k 

Did some pork scotch fillet steaks last night, marinated them in mix of vinegar, oil, pepper, cayenne, tom. sauce, crushed garlic, dried ginger, soy, sugar (think that's all!) for few hours. Quick sear in hot pan, deglaze with dry white wine, added sugar to taste, crushed tin of tomatoes, simmer till pork was just done. So very tender and spicy.

Served with plain boiled potatoes and a coleslaw that I added green onion tips , diced tomato and cucumber and zucchini, and mayo dressing to. Fresh mutligrain bread (bought - no baker am I), to soak up the juices.

It hit the spot 

There was a touch too much cayenne added, so I chucked in half a cup of greek yoghurt into the sauce. Worked to kill the heat just enough.


----------



## oregonyeti

Beef rogan josh, using Penzey's rogan josh spice mix and their recipe. I had it with basmati rice. Yum!


----------



## dc sunshine

Yum indeed - any leftovers? Send to me


----------



## phatch

Made a dirty rice out of leftover pizza toppings (sausage, mushrooms, roasted peppers, caramilzed onions, a few olives). Pulsed that in the food processor to small bits to be the dirt, 

Smothered (onion gravy) pork chops and greens. 

Was quite tasty.


----------



## mezzaluna

I found a recipe for "chicken saltimbocca" in the newspaper, and it sounded goo. 

I split three chicken breast halves lengthwise, then pounded them. I chopped some fresh sage leaves and patted that on with salt and pepper. The directions said to press a paper-thin slice of prosciutto onto the chicken breast; this made the next steps difficult, so I might actually use a toothpick next time. I dipped them in a mixture of flour and romano cheese, dipped them in beaten egg, then again in the flour-cheese mixture. I browned them for two minutes in olive oil (to which I added some grapeseed oil) on each side, then put them on a baking sheet. They finished cooking in the oven and came out pretty good.


----------



## oregonyeti

Oops, no leftovers--sorry :smoking:


----------



## tasteandsmile

We had a pretty standard Spaghetti Bolognese last night and then freshly baked Dark Chocolate & Avocado Cupcakes for dessert, yummy! :smiles:


----------



## oregonyeti

Spoon size shredded wheat with milk and maple syrup.


----------



## maryb

With a winter storm starting(freezing rain/sleet right now) I am making a pot of potato soup with bacon.


----------



## grumio

Grapefruit sorbet with star anise. It worries me a bit that I've started thinking of this stuff as "my precioussss..."


----------



## chefray

Inspired by a post I made in another thread, I went to the butcher and procured a slab of Lamb Bacon. I sliced it about 1/2 inch think and pan seared it then into the oven with Celery Seed, Curry Powder, Black Pepper, Tomatoes, and Garlic Salt rubbed all over it. Holy hand grenades that was good!


----------



## rpmcmurphy

Think I'm going to make a black mole today, depending on what chili's I can score at the mexi-market.


----------



## dillonsmimi

Scored some very nice briskets for 99 cents per lb. Ground most up for chili meat and stuck a hunk in the crock pot last nite. Used a cola based marinade. It smells so good in here this AM. Will drain and finish off in the oven with my homemade tomato based q sauce. Maybe some garlic bread for sandwiches later.


----------



## deltadude

Chicken Soup from Left over store rotisserie chicken.

Yesterday we had left overs from 2 store cooked rotisserie chickens, so I stripped off the most of the skin tossed in a pot with fixins for chicken stock, simmer 1 hour. I had made chicken stock several days earlier plus some chicken meat. All the stock, meat and fresh veggies went into the pot. 

Every once in awhile you make something that taste so good you think about having more hours later. Every one in the family took chicken soup to work.


----------



## oregonyeti

Eggs braised in canned Thai green curry sauce, on toast. Fresh sauce would have been better, I'm sure, but this was good.


----------



## dc sunshine

Kids got up late so had breaky/lunch of leftover chicken casserole on toast.

Dinner was corned silverside, jacket baby potatoes, buttered carrots and french beans, brussel sprouts with bacon, beetroot salad, chunky tomato/cucumber/spring onion/orange salad, dijonaisse to dress the meat. It must have been ok, son had 6 slices of the silverside (has hollow legs)!

Dessert was fruit salad: sliced nectarines macerated in brown sugar with grapes and bananas, topped with berry yoghurt and vanilla icecream.

Felt like cooking 

Tomorrow may be a famine following a feast....


----------



## teamfat

It wasn't haute cuisine, it wasn't cutting edge, it wasn't a low cal diet plate. It wasn't a cascade of culinary colors, the plating would not have blown your socks off. It wasn't worthy of a picture.

But it was very good, and hit the spot. Quick and simple, I fried a batch of frozen fries and did some grilled ham and cheddar sandwiches. Nice.

mjb.


----------



## chefray

What sort of ham? You can't go mentioning pork and not give up the details of its awesomeness.


----------



## cyberdoc

Yesterday was Chinese pork fat Saturday here. I did braised curried pork, sherry braised pork ribs, and pork and Chinese cabbage soup.


----------



## [email protected]

I made some deep dish pizza, chicago style. There's only two of us to doggie got to have his share too...eace:


----------



## chefray

That's a solid meal you've made there. 

Today for lunch, I braved the icy sheet that is my front yard and fired up the grill. Grilled ox tail, bone in, and apricots. The wife made a watercress and peach salad.


----------



## cyberdoc

A true bbqer. I can remember fireing up the grill in horizontal snow in Cape Cod.

It all came out pretty good. And, as we all know, the love grows over night.


----------



## chefray

When you want something cooked with fire and smoke, there's no other way.


----------



## cyberdoc

This is true. It's hard to beat good smoking.


----------



## captain plug

So I did Dr. Pepper ribs. Very moist. Grilled corn too. Yum!

Capt. Plug


----------



## dc sunshine

I miss my bbq - high summer here and we just moved so I sold it - there *is no substitute for flame and smoke. Boohoo  Maybe one of those mini disposable charcoal bbq's may cure my ill....

Last night I poached some chicken thighs, made stock with veg at same time, same pot; drained, cooled and shredded the meat; strained and reduced stock; sauteed off onions, garlic, mushroom,tomato; deglazed pan with white wine and some of the stock; thickened with and cooked off flour; added very reduced stock. Chicken back in; added frozen french beans, dried oregano leaves and a touch of smoked paprika; cooked till thick. On to spiralli, toss, top with shredded cheddar (had no parmesan). Fresh vienna bread and butter. Yummers. Dessert was good old banana and yoghurt smoothie.

Probably pork and veg stir fry with a choice of noodles or rice tonight (son won't eat rice, old man won't eat noodles...aargh) - we shall see. Lots of ginger gonna be involved there. And I think, fruit in jelly with honey and banana flavoured yoghurt. Hmmm there are some mixed berries lurking in the freezer...somewhere...

P.S. Doc - you must have been full after that  Hope the snow has stopped. Cuz I am jealous


----------



## jjs97080

I just recently picked up a copy of Mastering the Art of French Cooking and I have been trying a recipe or two each week. Last night was:

Starter: 
Potato and Leek Soup

Main:
Chicken with Cream Sauce
Broiled Asparagus 
Wild Rice Pilaf (my own recipe :smiles

Dessert:

Angel Food Cake topped with mixed berries and whipped cream.

All in all, it was pretty tasty.

Jeff


----------



## mattie405

Hubby is working long hours for the next 3 days (Mardi Gras) so I get to indulge in the things he really doesn't like. Tonight was a fresh made chicken pot pie, rich, creamy decadent and warming in this cold weather we have been having down south. Tomorrow maybe a nice vegetable beef soup and big salad, again it warms the soul, haven't come up with something for Fat Tuesday yet but I will probably be smoking some pulled pork for him and all the guys.eace:


----------



## chefray

Coca Cola and Dr. Pepper are classic braises for Southern pork illuminati. Short loin ribs, Dr. Pepper, Cumin, and a little Cayenne makes for an outstanding plate of porcine goodness. The heat and sweetness cuts the fat nicely.


----------



## oldpro

Quite an unlikely combination. I'm working on my spare rib smoking, so I put some on my stickburner and smoked over oak lump charcoal and hickory. I wrapped in foil after three hours at 225, left in foil with brown sugar, honey, and Parkay for two hours, and finished with glaze for another 45 minutes. They were very good, but I'm not sure I don't like them better without foiling. I just sampled a couple and will freeze for later. 

My wife came in after a long day, so I took some of the oysters out of my ice chest and fixed some Oysters Rockefeller for our light supper while we watched the winter olympics. Good stuff.

Valentine's Day we plan on checking on our kitchen renovation and probably having a soft shell crab po-boy at the marina. I don't think I'm going to buy any more oysters for a while, but they have sure been good this winter.


----------



## cyberdoc

We are still digging out. We have snow mounds that have to be 7 to 8 feet tall. We got one car dug out finally, and now we're working on the other car. I would be most pleased to share some our snow with you DC.

As far as cooking, Boeuf Bourguignon.


----------



## lovetobake45

This is a great idea! I enjoyed reading all the replies.I had a beautiful rib roast with roasted veggies and Yorkshire pudding and gravy. Dessert was pumpkin cheese cake with maple syrup pecan sauce. So Good!!!


----------



## homemadecook

Good idea. I haven't cooked for 2 days now, its my husbands' valentines gift to me. He'll do all the housework for a week. lol


----------



## dc sunshine

cyberdoc - I reckon you can keep most of that snow - it's really hard to imagine what a hassle it must be,

Didn't cook tonight, had a few dramas, so we've braved the Colonel.  I know I'll regret it later. C'est la vie.


----------



## a_mak

Tonight I cooked duck with fingerling potatoes and mushroom & saffron risotto.  I've never made duck before in my life or even eaten it but my roommate came home with 2 5lb ducks & wanted me to cook it.  He also bought some fingerling potatoes, arborio rice, mushrooms, saffron, and a few other things to go with it.  I didn't do anything fancy, I just roasted it in the oven.  What I did do was make a brine of sugar, salt, cloves, peppercorns, garlic, & rosemary & let them soak for about an hour.  And I didn't roasted them whole, I cut them into pieces then I seared them in a couple of hot frying pans then put them in the oven for an hour.  I used 2 types of pans, one aluminum & 1 cast iron skillet.  The cast iron ones cooked a lot faster than the aluminum ones & their skin got crispier too.  It tasted very good.  Meanwhile I boiled the potatoes with pearl onions.  Then I drained them, heated up some duck fat and tossed it in with the potatoes along with salt, pepper, & chopped rosemary.  It was also very good.  The only thing I screwed up on was the risotto.  The liquid got absorbed but the grains weren't getting cooked.  Eventually it turned out great but it took way longer than I thought so the other stuff started to get cold.  After I was done I had a little bit of uncooked thigh meat & some rendered far so I made a little duck confit.  It was hard to get the flame low enough so I stacked one of the burners on top of the other.  I was going to put it in the refrigerator & let the fat solidify then eat it later but I got impatient.  I also used the bones to make duck stock.  I'd like to try it again, maybe roast it whole or make some kind of sauce, I'm not sure.


----------



## charron

Had my standard coffee with coffee breakfast, but I did put in that Flintstone's 'ham' last night at 230o .  ( a monstrous leg of pork that has been brining for the past several days)  The smell of it started intruding into my dreams this morning 

I just took it out of the oven a little while ago and couldn't resist trying a bit.  Yup, tastiest failed experiment ever. =D

I'm gonna wander through the forums and pluck out an idea or two to 'deal' with this pork.  Might have to pull some and make me a sandwich in the mean time...


----------



## leeniek

We're trying to eat a little healther so tonight I'm going to make turkey stir fry and serve it over brown rice.


----------



## leeniek

We're trying to eat a little healther so tonight I'm going to make turkey stir fry and serve it over brown rice.


----------



## cheflayne

In Hawaii on vacation, so last night made banana leaf and papaya skin wrapped roast pork loin with a tamarind vanilla bean sauce, roasted purple sweet potatoes, salad with a hibiscus vinaigrette, and bread pudding with coconut ice cream.


----------



## dc sunshine

Charron - glad you decided how to cook that "ham"   But look, you can send me the rest and I can look after it for you!

Fried eggs and onions and pork...yummers. Or a pulled pork and potato hash.  You know you can freeze some of it now it's been cooked - save it for a rainy day.

Dinner will be a lamb stew, maybe curried, with rice and/or potatoes.  Marinating the lamb in rosemary, oil, wine, lemon and onions all day today - should be good.


----------



## gummy-bear

Monday night I made a delicious shrimp scampi, it came out well except I like more sauce, next time I guess I should add more wine?

Tonight I'm making a pork tenderloin with an apricot glaze, and it smells delicious.


----------



## dc sunshine

Gummy-Bear said:


> Monday night I made a delicious shrimp scampi, it came out well except I like more sauce, next time I guess I should add more wine?
> 
> Tonight I'm making a pork tenderloin with an apricot glaze, and it smells delicious.


Gummy-Bear - drink some wine first then decide how much you are willing to give to the shrimp  But basic answer is yes, just watch the acidity - add some sugar if you need to, just a touch to balance it. For more sauce you could also add a cornflour (cornstarch) slurry at the end to bulk up the sauce (stir the slurry *immediately before you add it) , make sure to test the seasoning before serving.


----------



## gummy-bear

I did drink a lot of the wine, it was a yummy one. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif The sauce was indeed very acidic as it was, with the lemon juice and the wine, I can see how adding more might be too much. I thought about adding some sort of slurry but I didn't want to thicken the sauce, it was meant to be very thin. I'm not sure what other liquids I could have added, it was yummy, I just wanted more sauce for the pasta.


----------



## dc sunshine

Hehe - glad you enjoyed it.  Very runny slurry?  Chicken stock may be too overpowering.  Perhaps a watered down chick stock - if you had the shells including the heads from the shrimp, a bisque type of stock could be used.  Or some thin cream?


----------



## lovetobake45

I love this thread! It is great to read what people are having for eats. We had rosemary stiffed chicken,garlic rosemary mashed potatoes,cheesy carrots and broccoli bake.Some nice gravy. And for dessert carrot cake with cream cheese icing (the best).


----------



## chefray

I've got thyme, rosemary, sage, and mirepoix braised chicken thighs going right now.  It smells so good in my house right now.


----------



## gummy-bear

ChefRay that sounds amazing.


----------



## chefray

Gummy-Bear said:


> ChefRay that sounds amazing.


Thank you. It would have been Coq au Vin, my favorite of the cuisine de la bonne femme, but rooster is so hard to find around here and I'm fresh out of mushrooms and pearl onions.


----------



## patrick

For me, four days per week are dreadfully long; I wake at 5 AM, leave the house by 6 and then get home around 8 PM.  When it's one of those days, like it was today, meals have to be very fast and very calorie rich.  For breakfast, I made a pair of three-egg omelets with a little bit of gruyere and some herbs plus a bowl of oatmeal.  I had two PowerBars with milk plus a side of shame for lunch, and I ate raw almonds and raisins for my third meal of the day -- that pairing belongs in heaven.  When I got home, I chopped some steak and had tacos garnished with tomato, onion, cilantro, and lime.  Guacamole was made from avocado, jalapeno, garlic, salt, pepper and lemon juice.

I didn't spend more than 30 minutes or 10 dollars in the kitchen all day and I got two rock-solid meals... I can't beat that with a stick.


----------



## dc sunshine

Spicy pork and veal meatballs in spaghetti with passata and loads of parmigiano - it hit the spot after a long week.  But I dunno what was wrong with the meatballs - they gave out soooo much fat, so just kept pouring it off.  They ended up pretty nice.

Tonight I think we may travel to the orient.....


----------



## charron

Ah, the orient...

Made fettucini alfredo for the first time tonight. There is something wrong with it, but I'm not sure what. The cheese became a bit stringy and there is a bit of a bitter after taste... too much nutmeg?

I melted the butter, added the fettucini... tossed that for a few moments... added the heated heavy cream and let it simmer a moment on medium to thicken a bit. Sprinked on the nutmeg and tossed it a few times. S&P (no white pepper on hand) Took it off the heat and stirred in the parm. I read that a bit of the pasta liquid could help the texture and the shiny, but I read that after I had drained the pasta./img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

Methinks I'm gonna hafta review those alfredo discussions and try, try again./img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## boar_d_laze

The bitter afterstaste... I don't know.  The strings are a result of improperly melting the cheese.  There is no cream in "Alfredo."

BDL


----------



## charron

I thought you might say that BDL /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif You did say it before; I should have listened better. I thought I'd try the other suggestions mostly just to stretch the volume a bit for cost effectiveness (read: cheap), but clearly I should have stuck with the original.

Now I'm just munching Rockets candies and re-reading all the posts on Alfredo. Mmmmmm rockets.....


----------



## dc sunshine

Charron said:


> I thought you might say that BDL /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif You did say it before; I should have listened better. I thought I'd try the other suggestions mostly just to stretch the volume a bit for cost effectiveness (read: cheap), but clearly I should have stuck with the original.
> 
> Now I'm just munching Rockets candies and re-reading all the posts on Alfredo. Mmmmmm rockets.....


So many of the Google listed Alfredo recipes give cream as an ingredient, but also several cheeses, not just the one /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif Perhaps too much nutmeg, or pan too hot re the bitterness? Were the pepper and the parm. reasonably fresh?

P.S. What be these strange delectations which go by the name of "Rockets"? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif


----------



## boar_d_laze

Food nomenclature is a complicated subject. If 95% of the world thinks Alfredo is made with cream -- doesn't usage become determinative? I don't know. What I do know is that making a cream and cheese sauce requires different techniques than making the Alfredo Alfredo first made his wife, and then was made famous when he made it for Mary Pickford and Douglas Fairbanks.

The thing about Alfredo, or at least "Alfredo" the way Alfredo originated and made it at Alfredo's in Rome is not only does it not contain cream or eggs, but that it's more of an emulsion than anything else.

"Alfredo sauce" is just a variation on _al burro_, with the major distinction being the degree to which the butter and cheese are creamed together. For a pasta Alfredo you need to cream the butter thoroughly by itself, then cream it again very thoroughly with the cheese in order to form the emulsion -- which is very cream like.

In the sense of emulsification, it's more like a "dressing," than a "sauce." And in another sense as well. In the Italian style, usually pasta sauce is not served on top of the pasta. Rather, the barely cooked pasta is transferred to a pan of sauce, the two are tossed and briefly cooked together, then plated.

However, with pasta Alfredo, the pasta is cooked, transferred to a mixing bowl (preferrably to mixed tableside) along with a little bit of the pasta water, the creamed butter/cheese mixture is added, and the whole thing tossed. Alterntatively (and it ain't much of a difference), the creamed butter/cheese is already in the bowl and the pasta is brought to it. In either case, like a carabonara, the only "cooking" is accomplished by the reserved heat of the freshly cooked pasta.

Charron melted her cheese in hot cream which is why it got stringy. The cheese should not be melted, it's enough that the heat from the pasta only liquifies the butter which continues to hold the grains of cheese in emulsion.

BDL


----------



## charron

> P.S. What be these strange delectations which go by the name of "Rockets"?


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif Rockets are lovely little plastic-wrapped rolls of dimpled near-100%-sugar pressed powder candies that dissolve quite quickly with a chew or two into a delightfully flavoured melty little paste. No idea what the flavour is supposed to be. There is an energy drink called Beaver Buzz here in Canada, and its original flavour 'Core' tastes like Rockets. They are mostly just a Hallowe'en candy but they are also my guilty indulgence... the only sweet I consistantly enjoy /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif

BDL, thanks so much for that summary of Alfredo. I think I finally understand the 'why' behind it; makes a big difference. I didn't cream the butter, I melted it. Cheating, I think it is. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif I still have some fettucini holding so tommorro I will give it a good hot bath and another go at tastyness... for now, another beverage or two /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gifand s'more Olympics./img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## dc sunshine

Charron - just grab the sugar jar and mung it down hehe....Thanks for the reply


----------



## gummy-bear

I must admit, I didn't cook tonight due to work. However, all of the employees who were still at work enjoyed a belated Chinese New Year feast with fried crab, pork belly (I have no idea how it was cooked), roasted duck, barbecued pork, sauteed lotus root, and Chinese broccoli with oyster sauce. 

It was delicious and I have come to realize that I am now terribly spoiled when it comes to Chinese food. Once you taste the traditional and "real" Chinese food, you can't go back to sesame chicken and the like. It's good to be spoiled in the way of food.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Charron,

When you wrote,_ I think I finally understand the 'why' behind it; makes a big difference, _it made a difference to me too. Demystification and passing on good technique are big parts of why I post.

Until now, I hadn't thought much about teaching the Alfredo recipe or including it on CFG. I talked about it, but didn't do much in terms of a recipe other than linking to it. Your comment got me wondering if I should adapt the recipe for Fettuccine Alfredo with the history; the official Alfredo's ingredient list and proportions; and my directions and explanations. Heck, I probably already have most of the parts scattered around in various old posts here on Chef Talk.

One of those questions which contains its own answer isn't it? Just writing the thought makes it seem rather obvious.

Thanks,
BDL


----------



## boar_d_laze

Your Gummytude,



> _Once you taste the traditional and "real" Chinese food, you can't go back to sesame chicken and the like. It's good to be spoiled in the way of food._


You got that right!

BDL


----------



## charron

Just sat down to a plate of scrambled eggs with minced green peppers and old cheddar. A sirloin tip roast just went into the oven after the molasses herb bread came out. Later I'm going to try, for the first time, to make Yorkshire puddings.

Not sure why I find Yorkies so intimidating to make... smoking hot pans, sizzling grease... what could possibly go wrong? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## texmurph

tonight cass of haddock and scallops, brussel sprouts and rice pilaf


----------



## teamfat

Charron said:


> Not sure why I find Yorkies so intimidating to make... smoking hot pans, sizzling grease... what could possibly go wrong? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


I don't make them that often, but they are something my wife and I both enjoy. Basically they are a version of a light dough or batter that is deep fried. Well, not exactly, but it helps to keep that concept in mind.

If the fat isn't hot enough, the batter acts as a sponge. Product is limp and greasy. Fat too hot and they get tough and greasy. Fat just right you get golden brown and delicious clouds of savory delight.

I'm not yet convinced of which approach is better - one big pan or individual muffin tin cups. I tend towards one big pan because it is easier, but the individual servings can give you better puffiness. But if you do it wrong, they are all bad, the one big pan you can sometimes salvage the center or the edges, depending on what went wrong.

Gee, I'm a real confidence builder, aren't I?

mjb.


----------



## charron

lol thanks for the 'encouragement' teamfat /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

They rested, they poofed, they got doused in yummy gravy and for some reason there are no leftovers. Crispy tasty goodness.

I officially am a fan of Yorkshire puddings. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

edit: and oh, thanks again to BDL for having posted such helpful advice in threads-gone-by /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## boar_d_laze

Charron,

As promised. Here's my interpretation and explanation of The One, The True, The Original, and The Real Version of Fettuccine Alfredo.

BDL


----------



## left4bread

I finally found the missing ingredient to my Tom Kha Gai:  Nam Prik Pao!
So simple, don't know why it eluded me for so long.

So I excitedly made it tonight and it was perfect for a change.
Easy, quick, and delicious.
Might try it with cabbage next time...  Heard about it recently and it sounds like it'd be good.


----------



## cyberdoc

This weekend I think I'll do a big pot of Minestra d'orzo as the primi piatti, and a frittata al formaggio, funghi, zoccoli as the secondi piatti.


----------



## chrose

I happened to catch "The best thing I ever ate" and it was on pizza. A couple of things I saw inspired me to make something besides sausage and pepperoni /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif So I made a thin crust pizza with roasted garlic, olive oil, fresh shitake and oyster mushrooms, some basil, oregano, rosemary, black pepper with Manchego cheese and truffle oil. Mmm mmm good!
I think I shall experiment some more! I especially am enjoying thin crust lately.


----------



## charron

That sounds really good, Chrose. /wipes drool from chin.

It is crazy cold out today so comfort food is on for us tonight; some buttery garlic mashed taters topped with a goulashy mix of ground beef, onions, and mushrooms thickened with as dark a roux as I have patience for. Something green on the side, I think. Probably just some peas, or a garden salad. I'll have to check the fridge. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif


----------



## teamfat

Charron said:


> some buttery garlic mashed taters topped with a goulashy mix of ground beef, onions, and mushrooms thickened with as dark a roux as I have patience for.


Sounds like an upside-down shapard's pie!

mjb.


----------



## chefray

Tonight will be lime and paprika marinated pork chops. Corn starch, then egg wash(made with light cream rather than water), the panko, and fried in cottonseed oil. Sides, baked macaroni and cheese, potato/parsnip puree, and grits(hominy polenta, for those not from the American South).

The leftover grits will rest in the fridge overnight and meet their good friends onion, garlic, white pepper, butter, and shrimp. The real breakfast of champions./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## left4bread

I messed up and didn't go to work on Fat Tuesday. Missed out on the roast beef po'boy. 
Local store had a sale on blade roast so...
Rolled in salt, pepper, cayenne, browned and thrown in the oven with beef and chicken stock, mire poix, Worcestershire, and whatnot. Later beef will be stacked on Parisian loaf with mayonnaise and iceberg. And too much gravy, of course.
Napkins.

Willing to trade some for baked mac & cheese.

Let me know.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## homemadecook

mmmh sound so yummy felt hungry while reading you post leaft4bread.. tonight im eating puchero, fried chicken ang lingua cook by my boss.


----------



## amazingrace

I cooked corned beef in my pressure cooker yesterday, and blanched some asparagus.  Today I had a corned beef sandwich on a whole grain bun, with the cold asparagus on the side.  

The past couple of months I have craved fresh asparagus.  Is it possible to become addicted?


----------



## gummy-bear

I love asparagus. None of it has looked good at the store though so I've been passing it up. I'm ready for artichoke season to get here, I wanna play with them.

Tonight was sushi from work, one order of salmon nigiri and a masago covered California roll. Not very creative, but it was yummy. Curled up on the couch with it and watched some television. I hate Sundays, the last day of the weekend is always so hard.


----------



## amazingrace

Gummy-Bear said:


> I love asparagus. None of it has looked good at the store though so I've been passing it up.


Odd, isn't it, since probably it all comes from the same place for both you and me? Asparagus has been beautiful here in NM, and this past week it was on sale for 97 cents a pound...less than a third of what we normally see it for. Lovely, slender, tender stalks with tightly closed heads. So I bought extra and after blanching, put some in the freezer. We're going to be in town today, so I might get some more. I love to brush blanched asparagus with olive oil, then put it on the outdoor grill until it's hot through and has nice char marks...I could make a whole meal of it!


----------



## chrose

Decided to try a Northern Italian Ragu last night. I cut up some chuck roast, a thick slice of pork shoulder, a thick slice of prosciutto. I processed a mirepoix and added that with a cup of beef stock to the pressure cooker and coked the meat for 25 minutes. I drained that and added 28 oz of tomato puree, diced tomatoes and some paste. I added to that some white wine a bay leaf, an italian seasoning mix, some cayenne mix from the garden and italian sausages and cooked that slow for 90 minutes or so. I used the drained liquid from the initial cooking as a base for the creamy polenta. All in all is came out quite good and there's enough for dinner tonight and another meal down the road. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## gummy-bear

I've been at a vegetarian house for a week so tonight I am celebrating being a carnivore with STEAK. I got some beautiful bone-in rib eyes at the store today along with some asparagus, thanks to amazingrace I've been wanting some. 

I also picked up some kiwi berries, not sure if y'all have heard of them, they're pretty delicious. And today was my first time trying them. 

After dinner I'm baking up brownies and chocolate chip cookies, some friends have a road trip tomorrow so I figured I'd make them a goody bag.


----------



## charron

lol I was with you, Gummy-Bear, on the steak idea. However, I had just come back from a cleaning at the dentist and I couldn't help myself. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

I had a Leadbetter's Cowboy steak. Just chucked it on the grill with a bit of seasoning, then fried up some eggs and roasted some herbed red potatoes in a bit of pork fat.

Just wondering; I can never seem to screw up cooking a Leadbetter steak. It always comes out tender and juicy. Anyone know what they do to the meat to make it so consistant?


----------



## gummy-bear

I had some left over chili tonight for dinner, I forgot to take anything out of the freezer so it was a left over night.

I needed to use up some almonds I had in my freezer, there was a lot and I needed the space so I made up a double batch of cinnamon sugared almonds, snacking on those like crazy.


----------



## chefray

Charron said:


> lol I was with you, Gummy-Bear, on the steak idea. However, I had just come back from a cleaning at the dentist and I couldn't help myself. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> I had a Leadbetter's Cowboy steak. Just chucked it on the grill with a bit of seasoning, then fried up some eggs and roasted some herbed red potatoes in a bit of pork fat.
> 
> Just wondering; I can never seem to screw up cooking a Leadbetter steak. It always comes out tender and juicy. Anyone know what they do to the meat to make it so consistant?


It's probably needled and then MA packaged. 
a lot of meat producers do that.


----------



## chefray

Shrimp and grits and braised pork shoulder tonight.  In a bit of a rush, so I'll post the recipe later if anyone wants for either.


----------



## charron

Ahh, mamma nature is practicing spring here in southern Ontario. The weather is quite lovely.

It seemed appropriate to munch on something fresh-ish. Today's lunch is sandwiches of finely sliced cucumber with feta on a light rye, toasted. Lotsa pepper./img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## leeniek

Mother nature is going to be teasing us with spring for a few days and I'm off tomorrow and Wednesday to enjoy them!  Tonight's dinner is going to be pasta with meatballs with a mixed green salad and steamed peas and carrots.


----------



## homemadecook

I eat a lot of vegies today , I feel good . I made a salad cucumber . It getting hot in here so i used cucumber just to skip dehydration that my Lunch .


----------



## teamfat

I made something a bit different last night. My wife loves soups, and I can usually make something pretty decent. Tried a new recipe, of sorts. It pretty much follows the chicken and tomatilla soup in Petereson's *Splendid Soups* but I had some turkey broth so I went with turkey rather than chicken.

Turned out pretty good, with warm tortillas on the side, sour cream and cheese topping the soup it was like an enchilada in a bowl. I'm sure I'll be making it again.

mjb.


----------



## moreton

We have just created a great dessert in our award winning restaurant - being in the UK fish and chips is a big thing - so i hope this translates world wide

We made a dessert that looks like a main coarse

We shaped and caramalized a banana and deep fried it in a beer batter this looked like the fish
We rolled and shaped ice rum parfait and rolled the stick shapes in praline to look like chips
We put the chips in a news paper cone on the plate next to the banana 
We created a ketchup bottle but in side was a raspberry puree
We filled a vinagar bottle with a dark rum syrup


The customers loved it.


----------



## andy mckelvay

Boulangère potatoes with apple and red onion, all done as one roasting tin with good pork sausages on top. Tasty. =)[if gte mso 9]><xml> <oocumentProperties> <o:Template>Normal</o:Template> <o:Revision>0</o:Revision> <o:TotalTime>0</o:TotalTime> <oages>1</oages> <o:Characters>2</o:Characters> <o:Company>Peninsula Dental School</o:Company> <o:Lines>1</o:Lines> <oaragraphs>1</oaragraphs> <o:CharactersWithSpaces>2</o:CharactersWithSpaces> <o:Version>11.773</o:Version> </oocumentProperties> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings> <o:AllowPNG> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <woNotShowRevisions> <woNotPrintRevisions> <wisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>0</wisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery> <wisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>0</wisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery> <w:UseMarginsForDrawingGridOrigin> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif]StartFragmentEndFragment[if gte mso 9]><xml> <oocumentProperties> <o:Template>Normal</o:Template> <o:Revision>0</o:Revision> <o:TotalTime>0</o:TotalTime> <oages>1</oages> <o:Characters>2</o:Characters> <o:Company>Peninsula Dental School</o:Company> <o:Lines>1</o:Lines> <oaragraphs>1</oaragraphs> <o:CharactersWithSpaces>2</o:CharactersWithSpaces> <o:Version>11.773</o:Version> </oocumentProperties> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings> <o:AllowPNG> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <woNotShowRevisions> <woNotPrintRevisions> <wisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>0</wisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery> <wisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>0</wisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery> <w:UseMarginsForDrawingGridOrigin> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif]<!-- /* Font Definitions */@font-face{font-family:"Times New Roman";panose-1:0 2 2 6 3 5 4 5 2 3;mso-font-charset:0;mso-generic-font-family:auto;mso-font-pitch:variable;mso-font-signature:50331648 0 0 0 1 0;} /* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ansi-language:EN-GB;}table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-parent:"";font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:595.0pt 842.0pt;margin:72.0pt 90.0pt 72.0pt 90.0pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--èStartFragmentEndFragment[if gte mso 9]><xml> <oocumentProperties> <o:Template>Normal</o:Template> <o:Revision>0</o:Revision> <o:TotalTime>0</o:TotalTime> <oages>1</oages> <o:Characters>2</o:Characters> <o:Company>Peninsula Dental School</o:Company> <o:Lines>1</o:Lines> <oaragraphs>1</oaragraphs> <o:CharactersWithSpaces>2</o:CharactersWithSpaces> <o:Version>11.773</o:Version> </oocumentProperties> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings> <o:AllowPNG> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <woNotShowRevisions> <woNotPrintRevisions> <wisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>0</wisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery> <wisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>0</wisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery> <w:UseMarginsForDrawingGridOrigin> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif]<!-- /* Font Definitions */@font-face{font-family:"Times New Roman";panose-1:0 2 2 6 3 5 4 5 2 3;mso-font-charset:0;mso-generic-font-family:auto;mso-font-pitch:variable;mso-font-signature:50331648 0 0 0 1 0;} /* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ansi-language:EN-GB;}table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-parent:"";font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:595.0pt 842.0pt;margin:72.0pt 90.0pt 72.0pt 90.0pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--èStartFragmentEndFragment


----------



## charron

The weather has turned dreary again, so I'm just snarfing a bowl of the soup of the day; white bean & ham. There are some crusty buns in the oven, and they should be done in time for me to use one to clean this bowl./img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## cyberdoc

Sounds good.  BTW, even though I'm a Yank, I love a good fish and chips.


----------



## gummy-bear

I have scallops, white wine, asparagus, lemon, and some other stuff. Not sure what I'm making with it yet, but it will be delicious! Any suggestions?


----------



## petalsandcoco

Hungarian Mushroom Soup garnished with 3 baked phyllo ribbons that were prepped olive oil and dill weed.

White Asparagus served with a Saffron sauce and a Red Pepper droplets

Broccoli Rabe Dumpling drizzled with Parsley oil

Date-stuffed breast of Chicken with Madeira sauce (stuffing-butter, shallots, stoned dates,  chopped pistachios.)
Madeira sauce (shallots thinly sliced, Madeira, chicken stock, cream,fresh pepper & salt ) 

Little lemon souffle served in original lemon shell, a dusting of confect. sugar with the lemon cap on top (adorable) with raspberry and lemon coulis-- droplets, mint leaf.


----------



## charron

Petals, that sounds (as always) amazing. The lemon souffle especially sounds delightful./img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

After reading that, I'm almost embarassed to admit that my corney family started the day with green pancakes chocked full of mixed berries and the requisite maple syrup & butter. Roast beef & corned beef sammies for lunch with a nice spicy mustard, and since it's my older sister's birthday we catered to her request; herb roasted chicken with garlic mashed, rutabaga & steamed green beans for supper.

We cooked the rutabaga in the microwave wrapped tightly in plastic film. Anyone else do that? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif

Happy St. Paddy's Day, all. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## deltadude

boar_d_laze said:


> Charron,
> 
> As promised. Here's my interpretation and explanation of The One, The True, The Original, and The Real Version of Fettuccine Alfredo.
> 
> BDL


Thanks for this link / article, I like seemingly genuine stuff.


----------



## deltadude

Nothing exciting to report, but I haven't been using the Ol MES lately, so thought I would do something simple..

London Broil (Ed says this isn't London broil, I'm just posting what is on the pkg), I decided to try a different marinade, and it didn't produce a tender piece of meat, though this LB had good flavor, enough smoke, it was not tender (I may have missed cutting on the bias). Still it was ok, I just sliced it thin.

Smoker: MES 40", older 750w model
Preheat: 1 hrs. 265º
Outdoor Ambient 72º
Cook temp: 230º
Meat Start Temp: 52º
Total Smoker Time: 90 min. followed by Broiler 5 min per side. (I pulled LB from the smoker at 140º)

Cook notes: Because the outdoor ambient was a comfortable 72º the LB hit 130 in about 50 min. I wanted more smoke time, so I had to open the hatch dump heat, and set the controller to 165º. Fortunately there was enough ash and smoldering wood chips to keep newly added wood chips smoldering, however that only worked for the first chips added or about 15 min. I decided to finish up the meat (since the wife got home from work and we could go ahead and eat), so I cranked up the heat, to get the meat temp up to 140º.

You will notice in the Smoker pic, that the drip tray is full of liquid. I had about 5/8 cup of Beef Stock getting old in the fridge so I added that to the drip pan before smoking.

Click the image for larger pic.


----------



## gummy-bear

I hate breakfast. I'm convinced that all cooks have that one thing that is their ultimate downfall in the kitchen, and mine is breakfast. For some unknown reason I just can't cook bacon and eggs in the morning. I tried eggs twice this morning with no success, and the bacon ended up eaten by the dogs cause it was burned to a beautiful crisp. I had coffee and fruit for my morning meal.


----------



## andy mckelvay

Mm same, brekfast is a pain.. brain dosen't work well that early!

One exception - Eggs Benedict, mmmm. =)


----------



## dc sunshine

Gummy Bear - your dog must love mornings!

It's Friday - got major mum taxi duties - its frozen pizza (with additions) and frozen garlic bread. One will, of course, cook them first. It's been a much too busy week for anything else.

Tomorrow I'll have time to do my favourite dish, Lasagna - very long cooked sauce (about 4 hours), then layered with ricotta, parmesan (oops gotta go to shop), cheddar, and bechamel done goodly and proper on stove top /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif Seem to be in Italian mode here....

Breakfast....what is this thing? Oh, it happens about 11am and is called "brunch" - Usually a sandwich of some sort. Most often nibbled on in the car while driving. Anyone offering to vacuum my car? heh

I love doing a fry up for breakfast on the weekends for the family (bacon, eggs, beef patties, sausages, tomatoes, onions etc etc), but by the time they've all got up at various times and been fed - I've seen that much food it really doesn't appeal to me. So lunch - where they can fend for themselves - for me tends to be a bowl of instant noodles with chopsticks and spiced up plenty with a heap of chopped scallion tops, maybe an egg broken into it at last minute. That is my Saturday treat. Sounds cheap and nasty, but it keeps me happy.


----------



## dillonsmimi

Sunday breakfast at Chez Mimi depends on the evening menu . Usually The Lord's Day is hubs regular time to fry up whatever fish he has dragged home from his saltwater adventure on Saturday. So we will have bisquits and sausage gravy, scrambled or poached eggs with plenty of fruit preserves or jam (whatever is left from last summer's bounty). This is consumed at around 11am, giving our tummies plenty of time to digest before the 6pm onslaught of fat. The time between is spent on yard work...lots. (got to keep our girlish figures dont'cha know)!


----------



## charron

Now I feel odd.  Brekkie is something I can do on autopilot.  Each morning, whether my eyes are open or not, my hand finds the knob for the grill first and the button for the coffee maker second.  On goes the bacon and sausage before my first sip of java.  By the time my first cup is done the bacon is done, and the sausage follows soon after.  It took a while to get the right combo of equipment for perfect eggs but now I have it: iCook pans seasoned with onion butter, and a small spatula.  It is foolproof for me, which is good 'cause I can be pretty foolish.

Right now, however, is lunch.  A nice steak 'n egg ceasar salad.  I like it enough that I think it'll be on the summer menu along with some other 'hearty' salads.


----------



## gummy-bear

DC: even my dogs hesitated to eat it, it was pretty bad. 

Decided not to try this morning, I had a bagel with cream cheese and managed to fry an egg without disaster. Since it's Spring Break over here, I slept until 11 (oh my gosh did I need it!) and ate breakfast at noon so lunch doesn't appeal yet. I'll probably eat right before running out the door for work.


----------



## dc sunshine

Gummy-Bear said:


> DC: even my dogs hesitated to eat it, it was pretty bad.
> 
> Decided not to try this morning, I had a bagel with cream cheese and managed to fry an egg without disaster. Since it's Spring Break over here, I slept until 11 (oh my gosh did I need it!) and ate breakfast at noon so lunch doesn't appeal yet. I'll probably eat right before running out the door for work.


Gummy Bear: oh dear it must have been bad - dogs usually chow down on the worst kitchen disasters /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Might I suggest poaching an egg instead? It really is hard to get that wrong, just don't have the water boiling like all heck, gentle simmer - then a little white vinegar into water, crack the egg into a teacup, swirl the water, gently put the egg into it from as close as you can get it. 3 mins does it for me, white is set, insides still gooey and unctuous. Pull it out, put onto some toast or a toasted english muffin spread with lots of butter. It's a favourite here, along with some crispy fried bacon.


----------



## gummy-bear

I didn't think of poaching, it's worth a shot. And I got the crispy bacon part DOWN.


----------



## maryb

Trick with bacon is to bake it (350 oven) or make sure you keep turning it often in a pan. Bacon will get a foamy look to the fat as it is frying and that is a good signal it is close to done. Crack the eggs into the bacon pan after it is done, splash the fat over the top and maybe flip.


----------



## lizziefish

I actually did breakfast because for the first time in who knows how long, I was up more than five minutes before the kiddos.

We had bacon the only way I can make it edible (baked in over a drip pan like above), whole wheat carrot muffins that no one really likes but I keep making anyway and scrambled farm eggs w/ frozen spinach thrown in...that turns them this crazy neon green color my 4.5 year old can't get enough of. It doesn't work with store eggs, though. 

Because we ate so ridiculously much at breakfast, no one was that into lunch.

Dinner was pan fried cod with lemon juice and pepper, steamed haricots verts and fresh pineapple.


----------



## deltadude

Last Night
• Parmesan Chicken
• Fettuccine Alfredo
• Wedge Salad

I didn't have fresh "parmigiana reggiano cheese" to try BDL's linked Fett.Alf. recipe.
So all I had was that taboo already graded canned stuff.  I know, I know how pedestrian right, I wouldn't dare call it cheese.  But it was tasty, of course lots of butter always is tasty.


Today...

Granny wants BB Ribs!

My Mom lives 70+ miles away, and we do 3 or 4 BBQs at my sister's which I do the Q-ing and bring the smoked ribs and other stuff.  Grammy turned 84 and says she may not be here when we get together on Memorial Day.  So I am doing a smoke of BB Ribs, so Grammy gets her ribs.

Menu
- BB Ribs done low n slow on the smoker (they are being kissed by sweet smoke right now).
- Double baked Potato
- Green Salad
- Garlic toast

All cooked and delivered 70 miles to Grandma's house...  Hope the Big Bad Wolf doesn't get us.


----------



## dicey

these posts are making me hungry!!!


----------



## dc sunshine

deltadude said:


> Last Night
> • Parmesan Chicken
> • Fettuccine Alfredo
> • Wedge Salad
> 
> I didn't have fresh "parmigiana reggiano cheese" to try BDL's linked Fett.Alf. recipe.
> So all I had was that taboo already graded canned stuff. I know, I know how pedestrian right, I wouldn't dare call it cheese. But it was tasty, of course lots of butter always is tasty.
> 
> Today...
> 
> Granny wants BB Ribs!
> 
> My Mom lives 70+ miles away, and we do 3 or 4 BBQs at my sister's which I do the Q-ing and bring the smoked ribs and other stuff. Grammy turned 84 and says she may not be here when we get together on Memorial Day. So I am doing a smoke of BB Ribs, so Grammy gets her ribs.
> 
> Menu
> - BB Ribs done low n slow on the smoker (they are being kissed by sweet smoke right now).
> - Double baked Potato
> - Green Salad
> - Garlic toast
> 
> All cooked and delivered 70 miles to Grandma's house... Hope the Big Bad Wolf doesn't get us.


If you keep making them ribs (very nice description of them being kissed by the smoke) she'll see 90 at least - that is so kind and generous of you. Keep up the good works. Thing that keeps people going is family &/or friends....Even if it were to be her last meal - hey, she would go happy.

Re the parmigiano - I join the guilt club on using the powdered stuff, well most of the time (it's h e l l ish expensive here) but more butter makes it better.

Kids are all at school or college or uni now, including our boarder, talk about a busy stage of life for all! Hubby travelling for business again (grrr), me running a business, but luckily the young 'uns can cook or forage the pantry well enough to survive. So I've stocked up on all the root veg. and greens, got some rib eyes, - they'll live thru dinner and wake up tomorrow.

Running taxi service once more tonight until 10pm -so for me it'll be a blue rib eye, fried tomatoes, some sour cream, loads of pepper and off to the land of Nodd. Maybe accompanied by a glass of claret. Treat night after a hard day/week/month..... Can't wait. aaarrghh still about 10 hours away..../img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## wildwood

This weekend we had guests spend the night and for breakfast served :

--Bloody Mary's
--Eggs Benedict with salmon and dill-hollandaise
--Roasted asparagus

It turned out to be a warm and sunny Sunday, so we all took a long leisurly walk with the dogs and popped into the pub for a pint. Before they left in the late afternoon :

--Sautéd Queen scallop "Po boys"
--Oven chips/fries
--Sliced tomatoes with basil and fig-balsamic syrup

Dinner that evening for just the two of us (we were knackered!) :

--A bowl of Cherrios and sliced bananas


----------



## gypsy2727

Mulligatawny Soup for lunch

It's the ultimate Chicken Vegetable add Basmati rice ,Cumin, Coriander,Dandilion Greens and Cocoanut Milk to finish ....and fresh lemon at the table .....hot chilis or sauce for those who like it hot!



Comfort soup after a big walk around the lake today


----------



## charron

I'd love to get hold of the mulligatawny recipe from the steakhouse I used to work at. The soup-dude won't gimmie /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif I could eat that stuff all day long.

Right now I'm munching a bowl of rice & green lentils with some soy and cracked black pepper. It's better than I expected, but now since I'm hyper-aware of my food intake I'm wondering if there is enough (or any) protein represented here...


----------



## cyberdoc

I Like to do Italian omletes in the style of Julia Child.

For tonight I'm slowly reheating a Salsa di pomodoro alla sciciliana, that I did yesterday.  The love has grown.


----------



## dc sunshine

Charron,

Maybe not enough protein - what about putting some tinned tuna in right at the end to heat thru?  Get the one in brine (unless salt is an issue), or maybe same mackerel in tomato sauce, even sardines in tomato sauce could work.   Mackerel, while being fatty, has good fat, Omega 3 which we all need, and bones (soft) for calcium intake.

Don't know how the tinned fish would go with the soy....
Or even some of those tiny 3 oz tins of tuna with various dressings could come in handy (excellent for portion control)- dunno about over  there, but we seem to have umpteen varieties at the store.  Easy to use too - easier than poaching a piece of fish or chicken.

Or even a poached egg on top (not fried!). 

P.S. chef2727 - I had always thought that Mulligatawny was using lamb?



DC


----------



## nichole

I was thinking of something simple, since its the weekday.  

French toast and egg white omelette for breakfast.

A Monte Cristo Sandwich for lunch and

Lemon Buttered Chicken and fried rice for dinner!

YUM!


----------



## gunnar

tonight is roast chicken and wild rice...figure out what I want for a vege when  get to the store.


----------



## dc sunshine

It's 5 am and I'm up roasting chicken for the teens lunch rolls.....I'll pay for it later, just forgot to get any lunch meat yesterday at the store.  Ugh...oh well its in the oven so have to stay up now.

Last night was potato mash, tossed mixed salad, seared steak (we all like it rare so that saved time) and a mushroom and onion sauce, fresh soda bread with real butter. Yummers.   Then cheat's dessert - tinned peaches and icecream.

Not sure about tonight - will have to battle the crowds at the shops before Easter.  Everyone acts as if there were a cyclone coming and stock up hugely. Shops are all shut on Good Friday and Easter Sunday here.  Fish prices are at an all time high - so I'll give that a miss.  Maybe a roast of some sort - or takeout hehe.


----------



## charron

Just had a tooth, that got broken years ago, pulled today. I think I'll drink supper tonight. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif

DC, I am a freak for those little cans of flavoured tuna. The Thai chili is my favourite, followed closely by the lemon & dill. I eat em up straigh outta the can with all the couth I can muster. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Have you tried Alton Brown's method for cooking fowl? The brine, then half-hour-at-500o-then reduce to 350o method? I was suspicious with the first one, but since then we have done our birds that way ever since with no-fail results. Our monster holiday turkeys are done in 3 hours, tops. Succulent, juicy, flavourful birds. So good. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif Prolly too late for kiddie's lunches, but maybe for next time?


----------



## dc sunshine

Charron said:


> Just had a tooth, that got broken years ago, pulled today. I think I'll drink supper tonight. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif
> 
> DC, I am a freak for those little cans of flavoured tuna. The Thai chili is my favourite, followed closely by the lemon & dill. I eat em up straigh outta the can with all the couth I can muster. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> Have you tried Alton Brown's method for cooking fowl? The brine, then half-hour-at-500o-then reduce to 350o method? I was suspicious with the first one, but since then we have done our birds that way ever since with no-fail results. Our monster holiday turkeys are done in 3 hours, tops. Succulent, juicy, flavourful birds. So good. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif Prolly too late for kiddie's lunches, but maybe for next time?


Charron, I love those tunas too - the spicier the better. Sorry to hear about your tooth. Hope you have good pain relief to manage any pain with. Plus the drinks help - don't mix the two together...too much.

Re the brining - Haven't tried that - will have a google on it. Was just doing a few thighs, so a bit of oil and lemon juice, some parika and dried oregano on top. Worked out pretty well. About 1 thigh per sandwich once you lose the bones and the skin. Geez 3 hours is fast for a monster bird! Thanks for the tip.

Made some pork curried meatballs with curry sauce and spirelli pasta with a gratin cheddar/grated parmesan crust tonight - wierd mix, but worked well. It fed the hungry hoards.

Tomorrow (being Good Friday) won't be fish here - the local supermarkets fish counter stinks of ammonia <shudder> so I'll do a corned silverside with nice mustard cream and all the ususal odds and sods. Kids are travelling on Saturday to stay at friends places at last place we lived, so chocolate will feature heavily in some shape or form, rather than our normal Sunday routine. Then both of us can relax for a few days - bliss.


----------



## gerdosh

Sausage puffs and asparagus. Sausage puffs are simply finely-chopped smoked sausages wrapped in squares of thin yeast dough and baked in a hot oven. Asparagus is blanched. I have a fresh-baked ground walnut pie for our sweet tooth (teeth?).


----------



## gerdosh

I do brine poultry too but to start in a 500-degree oven you need a commercial exhaust system. In a home situation smoke fills the air, smoke detectors go off and everything smells of burnt grease for days. I use moderate oven.


----------



## benway

As someone who eats mostly raw foods at home and cooks haute cuisine as a career this thread is pure inspiration.  Tons of foodies describing the food they are proud of.  Keep it up.


----------



## deltadude

Last night and tonights the left overs..

Chili Colorado  (slow cooked stew beef in crock pot)
Refried Bean
Mex Rice
Garnished with Cheese & chopped green onion over top and then put under broiler for 1 or 2 min.
-on the side pico de gallo
- heated flour tortillas

Totally impromptu type cooking, using only what was on hand.  I will share the Chili Colorado recipe in another thread.  Mex rice no big deal.  The refried beans were right out of can.  We use canned refried beans for a quick meatless tostadas, so I had a can or two in the pantry.  However everyone knows how flavorless canned refried beans can be so to get a little extra flavor.
bacon, 1/2 fine chopped small onion, fresh ground blk pepper, 1/2 tsp of Mex spice mix.
fry 4 strips of bacon, use just the bacon fat with a 16oz can of refried beans, (I used the actual bacon in the Mex rice, you could chop and use in beans too).  

Tomorrow cooking ribs, tri-tip, chicken, some appetizers for 25-30. .....


----------



## dc sunshine

deltadude - nice tip on adding bacon to the refried beans beans.  I add bacon to normal baked beans in sauce plus a bit of chilli, so I can see how that would work.

Night off tonight, curled up dozing on the lounge watching the idiot box- day off.  Kids away, hubby getting takeaway.  Don't care what hehe.  I need this right now.


----------



## gypsy2727

DC Sunshine said:


> Charron,
> 
> Maybe not enough protein - what about putting some tinned tuna in right at the end to heat thru? Get the one in brine (unless salt is an issue), or maybe same mackerel in tomato sauce, even sardines in tomato sauce could work. Mackerel, while being fatty, has good fat, Omega 3 which we all need, and bones (soft) for calcium intake.
> 
> Don't know how the tinned fish would go with the soy....
> Or even some of those tiny 3 oz tins of tuna with various dressings could come in handy (excellent for portion control)- dunno about over there, but we seem to have umpteen varieties at the store. Easy to use too - easier than poaching a piece of fish or chicken.
> 
> Or even a poached egg on top (not fried!).
> 
> P.S. chef2727 - I had always thought that Mulligatawny was using lamb?
> 
> DC


I only know the chicken recipe...It is an Indian/Anglo Soup ...I learned how to make it from a East Indian Chef In Toronto.
There are many versions of this soup as it was adapted into Indian culture as I'm told .....when Anglos entered India and found there was no soup course! You know in my previous version of my recipe I didn't mention Lentils,tamarind,bruised cardomanpods,clove,cinnaman stick,apple as I didn't have them handy...I just make up my own recipes for soup as I go ....Isn't that the whole idea of soup?
My favourite Lamb Soup is Scotch Broth...(.Lamb & Barley)


----------



## dc sunshine

gypsy2727,

Ha - yes that is exactly how my soups go too - whatever seems to suit for the day, the ingredients you have, what you feel like on the day - they vary so much, at home at least. Unless you are having to produce the same product each day in a restaurant/cookery.

That's interesting how mulligatawny developed - chicken would work as well as lamb. Both nice soft meats, with the same sort of base sauce. Thanks for the info.

Scotch broth is good, but the barley doesn't agree with everyone in our household unfortunatley, so sadly I don't get the chance to make it for the sake of one bowl ful (for me /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif). Although it could be made and the remainder frozen in portions, I guess.


----------



## charron

gerdosh said:


> I do brine poultry too but to start in a 500-degree oven you need a commercial exhaust system. In a home situation smoke fills the air, smoke detectors go off and everything smells of burnt grease for days. I use moderate oven.


Odd, that. I don't have a commercial exhaust. I do use a regular, run-of-the-mill residential oven. I always cook my birds at 500o for the half hour without any issue. I suppose the only way to find out if your oven will do it is to try it.

Sausage and sweet pepper rigatoni tonight. It got a nice kick from a dousing of olive oil in which some herbs had been soaking for a while.


----------



## deltadude

Saturday BBQ party..
Had a great time, my Bro-law and Sis had an backyard party celebrating Easter, a birthday, and her daughter's Easter Break Visit, plus the launch of their new backyard island cook center.  I was the one to break-in the new grill, and get a feel for work ability of their island.  About 28 showed for the feast.  My Bro-law and sis had a wonderful Weber Summit stainless grill before, they gave it to their son, I had cooked on that grill several times and it was a fantastic grill to cook on.  Their new stainless built-in grill is not as well designed or as easy to use.  Flare-up were a constant problem, understanding the heat patterns took some getting used to, and clean up will be a bear (I'm really glad it my Bro-law will take care of that).  However all turned out good, I'm sorry there are no pics, I forgot to take my camera.

Appetizers 
• ABTs (bacon wrapped Jalapeno stuffed with 50/50 cream cheese/ queso fresca cheese w/ grn onion-chives.
• Smoked Ribs, finished on the grill and sauce
• Cilantro-lemon shrimp skewers
• Chips with a variety of dips and pico de gallo
• veggie platter for those that like to eat healthy

Main Course
• Tri Tip w/ au jus   alternate sauce of au - jus and pico de gallo
• Mushrooms  roasted in garlic - butter - wine
• Tuscan Chicken for those who avoid red meat

Sides
• Baby Red Potato halves roasted  w/ EVOO garlic - bbq seasoning
• Fruit salad
• Tossed Green Salad
• Garlic Bread

Desert : some store bought pies and cake


----------



## oregonyeti

And you didn't invite me


----------



## deltadude

Sorry, I thought it was understood all CTrs  have open invites to all my Q parties.


----------



## gunnar

yeah but notice he doesn't say where he lives/img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## gummy-bear

Work tonight so what would be our Spring Dinner is now our Spring Lunch. We baked up a duck and some asparagus. Both came out beautifully. 

Last night was lobster, I need to make a thread about that experience, it was an interesting one.


----------



## deltadude

Sun. I'm still a bit tired from yesterdays big cook. Just laid in the recliner all day recuperating, have bad back, and sciatic nerve problems, but it still was fun...

Ok dinner..

• Broiled / roast chicken halves. I actually had a couple of chickens left over from yest. It raining so can't grill outside.
• Angle Hair Pasta, Alfredo sauce with bacon, tomato and basil
• Steam Broccoli

Desert - Big Chocolate Easter Egg...


----------



## gummy-bear

Today I had a bowl of salted pasta shells. I can't seem to keep anything else down.Last night was spaghetti and meat sauce. I'm really wanting a rich and creamy dessert but I don't think my stomach would allow that. Soon though.


----------



## patriciagb

i'm cooking chicken on a bed of fennel and orange (claypot), roasted potatoes and parsnips. butternut squash with a wee bit of butter, sage and lemon juice. and for pudding, vanilla ice cream topped with roasted bananas with orange juice and cinnamon and again, a wee bit of butter.


----------



## ishbel

Poached salmon, Jersey royals and asparagus (from Spain, unfortunately) - served with a dollop of home-made mayonnaise.

BTW - mulligatawny (the name is often translated  as fire water or pepper water) soup was 'invented' in the days of the British raj, when formal dining HAD to contain a soup course - this was the Anglo-Indian solution!  I've seen it made with chicken or lamb, but most contain a lot of turmeric!


----------



## crimsonmist308

tonight, simply yummy baby back ribs.
ribs were sprinkled with dry rub and left overnight in the fridge.
next morning, brought to room temperature then put in oven 300F 
bones up for one hour.  flipped over, then bbq sauce thinly painted
on meat side. after 30 minutes, another layer then 30 minutes another
layer.  three hours total, then shut off oven and let sit for time until
dinner ... seven/eight hours total.  sooooo ymmuy!

served with frenched green beans with garlic infused EVOO
and slices of crisped sour dough.


----------



## deltadude

Last night thick pork chops, Mexican rice, steamed broccoli, a pico de gallo sauce for the chops, and fresh pico de gallo topped the rice.
I don't usually pound the chops these were about 1.25" thick, I pounded them down to about 1/2" thick (I wanted to cook them quick under the broiler).  Tried a new Mex rice recipe and it was lacking a bit, still tasted ok, but not the flavor I wanted.


----------



## maryb

Salad and Hebrew National 1/4 pound dog that I dropped in the deep fryer. Yes I was lazy tonight /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## allie

Adobado pork over rice with sour onions (cebollas curtidas), guacomole, and a romaine/tomato salad.


----------



## charron

Burgers.  

I tried another round of experimenting (trying to get an ideal mix to showcase the yummy local beef I have access to).  Maybe it was too much sun, but I figured mire poix makes for a great flavour base in a lot of foods so why not in burgers?  Yech.  I minced 2 parts onion, 1 part carrot, and 1 part celery and mixed it into the ground beef after a brief saute.  Right away it smelled a bit odd (the beef itself smells great, even when raw... I suspect this is because it is sooo fresh)

I cooked em up on the bbq and we sampled.  My dad tried to be polite about it, but there is no doubt that I will never mix carrots and celery into my burgers again.


----------



## gummy-bear

last night was buffalo style chicken thighs. Tonight is a Thai beef stir fry with extra veggies. Might do strawberry shortcake for dessert.


----------



## kittymom

patriciagb said:


> i'm cooking chicken on a bed of fennel and orange (claypot), roasted potatoes and parsnips. butternut squash with a wee bit of butter, sage and lemon juice. and for pudding, vanilla ice cream topped with roasted bananas with orange juice and cinnamon and again, a wee bit of butter.


Patricia,

What a gourmet dinner you had, I love Fennel, sage, parsnip too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## french fries

Quote:


Latika sharma said:


> Hello,
> Today i just want to make my breakfast,
> My breakfast menu is-[h1]Mom's Zucchini Bread...[/h1]


At least post the source... http://allrecipes.com/recipe/moms-zucchini-bread/detail.aspx


----------



## gummy-bear

I had a pork tenderloin with a chipotle apricot glaze for lunch. A sushi roll from work for dinner.


----------



## gourmet-rob

Beer Can Chicken... A whole chicken, with a can of beer put up its butt. I've made it before and it looks sweet, also the moisture is retained very well and tastes amazing.

http://gourmetforguys.com/?p=11

Really, it's great!!


----------



## seaside

Gourmet-rob, I have just looked at Beer can chicken recipe you have quoted, will look forward to using the recipe, even if I dont use a whole chicken, the rub is just what I have been searching for, especially good when I already have all of the spices and herbs in my cupboard/img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif. BIG THANKS!!


----------



## wg123

Well, the other night I had a Couchsurfer from Paris stay with me and she taught me how to make beef bourguignon which we then ate accompanied by a beet and lettuce salad with orange vinaigrette and tarte au pomme for dessert. In fact, I started a new blog to document my meals with the international Couchsurfers who stay with me. I think it'll be really fun with accompanying photos, videos, as I get up to speed. Next up is bulgogi with a 21-year old exchange student from Korea and then I hope to be making something with guayaba jelly with a 61-year-old Cuban woman from Florida. I don't want to abuse this forum, but if it's okay I'd love to post a link to the blog if people want to check it out. Today's home page is pretty funny:"Why The World Doesn't Need Another Food Blog." http://www.couchsurfingcook.wordpress.com. The article about beef bourguignon is under Archives as "Au Revoir Elsa." Thanks everyone! Wylie Goodman, Brooklyn, NY


----------



## culinuthiast

For Mom last weekend I made some chicken breasts by butterflying them, then NOT pounding them out, stuffing them with a little butter & a chiffonade of herbs and a chiffonade of spinach and then trussed them into a rounded loaf shape and pan frying on all sides in olive oil over med-high heat so it looks like a caulfat-crusted looking thing - rest them a good 10 mins and they seem to come out perfect everytime. Then I score it perpendicular three or four times and serve it in a crescent shape over some homemade egg noodles & a fennel/onion/sherry/cream pan sauce & a fennel 'slaw'. Was bester stuff.


----------



## gummy-bear

I've been doing good this week with doing a lot of cooking. Monday I did rib eyes with roasted asparagus and mushroom and onions in red wine. Tonight I'm doing a Thai style garlic shrimp dish. It's been a rough week and cooking keeps me sane. Lots of cooking.


----------



## gunnar

med-rare tri-tip with  artichokes that I made,  and a  Sheperds salad and Hadari (sp?) mix (slightly drained yogurt, red dice onion and mint) that my wife made, all in all a little too minty for me, but I did enjoy trying it.


----------



## teamfat

Tonight was a good summer weekend dinner.  I marinated a slab of chuck steak in a soy, rice vinegar, garlic and sherry mix.  Soaked a couple of ears of sweet corn, husks and all, in salt water for an hour or so.  Grilled the beef to about medium, grilled the corn until the outer husks were pretty well burnt.  The beef was diced and used to top a green leaf lettuce, blanched broccoli and red bell salad.

Very tasty, a nice meal on the Decoration Day weekend here in the States.

mjb.


----------



## prairiechef

Today was nothin' more than foccaccia with oil and vinegar,  and fresh berries for "dessert".


----------



## dc sunshine

Charron said:


> Burgers.
> 
> I tried another round of experimenting (trying to get an ideal mix to showcase the yummy local beef I have access to). Maybe it was too much sun, but I figured mire poix makes for a great flavour base in a lot of foods so why not in burgers? Yech. I minced 2 parts onion, 1 part carrot, and 1 part celery and mixed it into the ground beef after a brief saute. Right away it smelled a bit odd (the beef itself smells great, even when raw... I suspect this is because it is sooo fresh)
> 
> I cooked em up on the bbq and we sampled. My dad tried to be polite about it, but there is no doubt that I will never mix carrots and celery into my burgers again.


Just wondering if you sauteed them for long enough and let them cool first before mixing into beef? I saute my mirepoix for a long time till its really tender, and add some bacon into it too, then spread it onto a plate to cool completely. Works for me. Silly question - you seasoned the mirepoix as well? Wouuld imagine you would have, it needs it.


----------



## oregonyeti

I'm going to make some beef rogan josh and basmati rice as my contribution to dinner at my friend's place. Penzey's rogan josh spice mix works really well for it.


----------



## oregonyeti

My friend, his daughter and his girlfriend liked it a lot. (This is where I'm living now). He asked if it would be okay for me to cook and for him to handle the dishwashing. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif Yeah!!

I've been reading the book "Flatbreads and Flavors" and I have a lot of flatbreads I want to make too. Lots of things I want to make now that I have a place with room to cook in. I'm happy.


----------



## bhtoad

Loving this thread.  Getting tons of ideas.  Just made a simple grilled chimmichurri burger with muenster cheese and extra chimmichurri on top.  So good the cole slaw was ignored.


----------



## maryb

First tomato from the garden along with the first sweet corn. BLT and 2 ears of corn /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif for supper tonight.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Mary,

Firstfruits from the garden are always special.

my cherry tomatoes are out and and the zucchini blossoms, and for some strange reason my tubular beets manifested themselves a wee bit too early and I ate them last week.

Is it just me but my tomato plants look like they are on steroids, they are already 15 feet high....and growing.

For supper tonight I made shrimp pad thai on an asian salad , it was wonderful and a mixed berry fruit salad with maple syrup drizzled on top.

While I was cooking today I made some shrimp mojito's with alot of lime zest and finely chopped mint, a mix of fleur de sel, rum mixed with sugar.

I will be trying   some figs cut in half soaked in ice wine for an hour then  sprinkled with a touch of sugar and cinnamon, on the grill with cedar plank triple cheese (or rather triple cheese on a cedar plank- the language is the other way for me- think French, write English-sorry) and grilled baguette. make a reduction with the left over ice wine and then drizzle. I saw this with my dad, so its grilling with dad this weekend. .....there was a thread on prawns.........I like mine whole, brushed with olive oil and coarse salt and put on the grill. yes its a bit messy but that is the joy of it.


----------



## oregonyeti

Petals, you have a way with words, in English and probably even more in French. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif Jai Hind, France and Canada.

Fresh figs are one of my favorite things. Beets? Baguette jazzed up? Man, I wish I could have a taste of what you're making.


----------



## maryb

Salad, cornish game hen and sweet corn on the smoker. Hot today and no way was I cooking indoors!


----------



## mamadelbosque

Tonight I made beans & green chili & tortillas for dinner... which means that tommorrow night will either be enchiladas or juevos rancheros... breakfast or lunch (or both!!) will definetly be juevos rancheros - we have lots of eggs


----------



## dcarch

I have seen similar thread in other forums. Almost everyone posts pictures.

Why so few post pictures of their meals here?

dcarch


----------



## petalsandcoco

Yes, it would be nice to see more pics but to be honest with you many here when they finish plating and its about to go out the kitchen , the last thing they think about is "where is my camera ?".....especially at rush hour.

But I will try in the future (more at home-no time at work) to take pics........so far the ones here are just great.


----------



## teamfat

I'll admit I too enjoy looking at pictures of food.  Usually I don't bother taking photos of what I prepare unless it is for a recipe web page or a response to some Chef Talk topic or such.

Tonight's dinner was omelets.  I had planned on grilling some pork chops, making some macaroni and cheese, a basic lettuce salad on the side.  But my wife changed her plans so instead of an hour or so I had about 15 minutes.  So I whipped up the omelets, fairly simple mushroom and cheddar topped with a bit of sour cream, black olives and a mild salsa.  Well, mine had onions, garlic and Pickapeppa sauce, a little more zing than hers.

I thought mine was good, she thought hers was one of the best she's ever had.  Guess I should have taken a picture!

mjb.


----------



## amazingrace

Blanched asparagus,  and pressure-steamed potatoes made into potato salad.  I don't like meat when it's this hot, so just the veggies.  I'm happy!


----------



## oregonyeti

dcarch said:


> I have seen similar thread in other forums. Almost everyone posts pictures.
> 
> Why so few post pictures of their meals here?
> 
> dcarch


RPMcMurphy's been slacking.


----------



## oregonyeti

Well, this turned out to be good.

I put some butter, fresh lemon peel, garlic, green peppercorns and black peppercorns into a small saucepan. It was mostly butter, to put on corn on the cob. I cooked it on low heat. I added some Penzey's "pasta sprinkle" and ground ancho chile after the garlic started to soften, and then I let it sit off the heat as the corn cooked. When the corn was done, I put this butter and seasoning mixture on. it Yum. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## oregonyeti

My inspiration for this was the roasted corn on the cob I had in India, with lime juice, salt, and ground red chiles.


----------



## amazingrace

dcarch said:


> I have seen similar thread in other forums. Almost everyone posts pictures.
> 
> Why so few post pictures of their meals here?
> 
> dcarch


I don't post photos because I don't know how. Maybe that's a good thing, though, because I'd be posting pics all the time.


----------



## teamfat

Fairly simple dinner tonight - pork loin ribs grilled, corn on the cob as well:



Low res phone photo, sorry.

The ribs got a light dusting of my rub, cooked for about an hour with indirect heat. The corn was soaked in salted water for a few hours then grilled over direct heat, turning often. By the time the outer husks get dry and scorched he corn should be well steamed and have a nice roasted flavor to it.

mjb.

mjb.


----------



## dcarch

I will post one:

I have been having a steady supply of wonderful tomatoes since Memorial Day. I harvested a couple of pounds of LGS (Lime Green Salad) today and had a nice cool salad of mozzarella cheese and tomatoes. Also Yukon Gold potatoes.

For those of you who have not grown LGS before, I highly recommend it. It is what is known as GWR (Green-When-Ripe) tomatoes. Beautiful petite plants, about 18 to 20" tall requiring no staking, produces early abundant harvests of luscious tangy-sweet 3 to 4 oz. round fruits which literally burst with intricate, sweet refreshing citrusy flavors. The flesh inside is a stunning chartreuse, juicy...the flavor lingers. Memorable.

I love it when I serve LGS to friends," Are you sure they are ripe? They are still green! Oh WOW! They are delicious!"

dcarch


----------



## cookpiper

We can't deny it that people love to talk about food... no wonder this thread makes it to page 50. 

Okay my turn, just an ordinary dinner, my mom brought broccoli and i still find beef in the fridge so I'm thinking of preparing beef with broccoli for our next meal.


----------



## chefedb

Penne Pasta with a White Creamy Clam Sauce and Mushrooms


----------



## gypsy2727

spanokopita filled with dandelion greens and mint from the back-yard and real Greek feta .....and that's lunch


----------



## leeniek

Tonight... fried chicken, corn on the cob, mac and cheese salad, coleslaw and biscuits...  One of the guys at work mentioned fried chicken and that gave me a craving for it... I haven't made fried chicken in at least a year.  Needless to say I'm looking forward to dinner.


----------



## oregonyeti

dcarch said:


> I will post one:
> 
> I have been having a steady supply of wonderful tomatoes since Memorial Day. I harvested a couple of pounds of LGS (Lime Green Salad) today and had a nice cool salad of mozzarella cheese and tomatoes. Also Yukon Gold potatoes.
> 
> For those of you who have not grown LGS before, I highly recommend it. It is what is known as GWR (Green-When-Ripe) tomatoes. Beautiful petite plants, about 18 to 20" tall requiring no staking, produces early abundant harvests of luscious tangy-sweet 3 to 4 oz. round fruits which literally burst with intricate, sweet refreshing citrusy flavors. The flesh inside is a stunning chartreuse, juicy...the flavor lingers. Memorable.
> 
> I love it when I serve LGS to friends," Are you sure they are ripe? They are still green! Oh WOW! They are delicious!"
> 
> dcarch


----------



## leeniek

I'm not sure about tonight's dinner... my son wants (ugh) Hamburger Helper.  I've never liked the stuff and neither does my daughter.  My husband is very good at cooking if it comes out of a box or can or a frozen package and when she and I are at work on the weekends that's what he makes for the two of them for lunch.  She's at oma's for the week so we've been having dinners that he likes and she's not a fan of.  But hburg helper... I don't think so! 

I have leftover coleslaw and mac and cheese salad from last night so I'm thinking I might just do a simple grilled steak and make a tossed salad to go with the other cold sides I already have.  The boys can have hburg helper on Sunday when we're at work!


----------



## dc sunshine

I think we are going to do hamburgers with heated potato crisps and a fruit plate of watermelon, rockmelon, orange sections and strawberries - have had enough of being creative this week.  Have had visitors from interstate and it wears you down, as much as it is enjoyable,  I'm knackered hehe.


----------



## Guest

Work days:

Breakfast: Plain omelette swimming in butter, Bacon, half an english muffin.

Lunch: Coffee, cigarettes

Dinner: ugh... another sandwich...

Day off:

Chicken stock, so I have an excuse to cut big piles of vegetables into little pieces, and practice not mangling chickens.

Request or random dish, preferably using the stock I just made.  It usually turns out to be something provencal.

Last day off: Shaved fennel and apple salad (copied from Charlie Trotter cookbook).  Blue-eye fillets stuffed with olive tapenade with sauted veg and fries (still cleaning up the oil),  Apple custard with crumbled walnut praline.


----------



## dcarch

It's too hot to cook today. So I made sashimi.

dcarch



**


----------



## amazingrace

dcarch said:


> It's too hot to cook today. So I made sashimi.
> 
> dcarch
> 
> 
> 
> **


Showoff! LOL! I made country style noodles, then pressure steamed shrimp and broccoli to go with them. Not nearly so fancy, but tasty anyway.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Dcarch,

 Beautiful, thank you for sharing that, lovely presentation.


----------



## teamfat

That sashimi platter looks really nice. I, too, did some fish for dinner. One of the local markets had some decent looking steelhead [ Looks a lot like salmon, tastes a lot like salmon but is an ocean going trout ] on sale for 6 bucks a pound. Got about a 1 pound chunk, lightly fried in butter and olive oil. Made a garlic dill cream sauce for it. The sauce was a bit too salty, brain fade on my part, but was quite flavorful. Very enjoyable.

mjb.

PS: I did slice off a sliver or two of the raw fish for taste testing with a little soy. I could have eaten the whole thing that way, but my wife likes hers cooked. She got the thin end, I got the thick part that was still a tad raw in the middle. Yum.


----------



## oregonyeti

The one taste of steelhead I had smelled like the fish eggs for bait. Not a "fishy" smell, but I didn't like it. I much prefer salmon. Not sure what my problem is, but I like salmon a lot more.


----------



## dc sunshine

teamfat said:


> Fairly simple dinner tonight - pork loin ribs grilled, corn on the cob as well:
> 
> 
> 
> Low res phone photo, sorry.
> 
> The ribs got a light dusting of my rub, cooked for about an hour with indirect heat. The corn was soaked in salted water for a few hours then grilled over direct heat, turning often. By the time the outer husks get dry and scorched he corn should be well steamed and have a nice roasted flavor to it.
> 
> mjb.
> 
> mjb.


Teamfat - this is going to sound like a dumb question.....how come the soaking of the corn? Hopefully you have a some info for "Corn Cooking for Dummies" (i.e. me)

I prefer fish on the raw side too - just have no sushi buddies in the houehold here.


----------



## dc sunshine

OregonYeti said:


> The one taste of steelhead I had smelled like the fish eggs for bait. Not a "fishy" smell, but I didn't like it. I much prefer salmon. Not sure what my problem is, but I like salmon a lot more.


Maybe it had a bitter tang to it? Our Uni. boarder here has a very low bitterness tolerance on his palate - might be the answer.

P.S. Actually he is very hard to cook for. His parents are,well, not the world's greatest cooks. What they called stew was basically boiled tough meat, he can't stomach a white sauce now after years of exposure to really badly made ones. Plus corn is out - pity because I love corn - and other things etc etc. Rant over - he is actaully getting chubby on my cooking which involves almost no fat. Lots of veg. lean meat, cornflour for thickening instead of cream, tossed salads with no dressings except a little vinegarette (sp?) and a big bowl of fruit with no icecream for dessert. I think it's his midnight snacks......


----------



## oregonyeti

Linguica and potatoes, with eggs plopped on for the last few minutes of cooking. Toast to wipe up the egg yolk. Good late snack.


----------



## dcarch

Thank you guys. I know I am embarassing myself here. There are so many professionals in this forum.

dcarch


----------



## maryb

Sometimes simple food can be very satisfying. Last night I had sloppy joes and sweet corn along with a salad as an example.


----------



## teamfat

DC Sunshine said:


> Teamfat - this is going to sound like a dumb question.....how come the soaking of the corn? Hopefully you have a some info for "Corn Cooking for Dummies" (i.e. me)


In truth you don't HAVE to soak the corn, you can roast it with dry husks. But then the husks tend to burn quite easily and scorch the corn too much for my liking. By soaking them in water first you steam the corn so it is done before the husks are completely dry and you get better control of how much scorch you get on the kernels, a little bit here and there gives a nice grilled flavor.

mjb.


----------



## oregonyeti

Simmering a beef "arm roast", whatever that is, in water and Penzey's corned beef spice mix. I added an onion and 2 cloves of garlic in the water for more flavor. Tomorrow I'll take the meat out of the liquid, put it in a cake pan with potatoes, carrots and celery, cover it and

"bake" at about 350 for an hour or so. If I get so inclined, I'll reduce the broth and use it for the 2nd part.

I don't know what an arm roast is, but now I know the difference between grocery store beef and grass-fed beef from my friend's parents' place. Big difference.


----------



## teamfat

I'm guessing that the 'arm roast' is a portion of the shoulder clod, basically the cow equivalent of the pig's boston butt. It has been a few years since I've cooked the cut, but as I recall it was a long, low and slow braise process.

For us tonight's dinner was tasty, but I ended up a tad bit surprised.  I don't have as much time to prepare dinner as I use to, thanks to this day job thing.  Drat.  So I made turkey enchiladas, using up some of the turkey breast I roasted a few days ago.  I get them hastily assembled and into the oven, start cleaning up.  I think to myself that I hadn't diced up that much turkey, but since there is so much left I guess I misjudged.  No problem.

After a few bites of my enchilada I realized that my wife was having a turkey enchilada, mine was cheese only.  Doh!

Still it was quite tasty with all the stuff I put in mine, I didn't really miss the turkey.

mjb.


----------



## oregonyeti

When in doubt, braise it. That's my answer. I grew up with Indian curry, after all. Either that or marinate it in something acidic like lemon juice or yogurt, and then cook it as you please. And I please like tandoori chicken!


----------



## jackie57

sounds like my kind of meal!

do you ever make the pork with just cream and dijon?

it is very tasty stuff.

i like simple. fresh and simple.

 like my food to taste like what it is. that's why i try to get the best ingredients i can find, to start with.

makes it so much easier. do not have to disguise it.

a perfect meal for me is a simple roast chicken, potatoes anna, and some kind of veggie, probably sauteed... or creamed savoy spinach YUM ...a green salad with a true italian dressing, which is just oil, vinegar, salt and pepper.

now if i can just get that chicken right...lol


----------



## petalsandcoco

Today (lunch) was pork tenderloin drizzled with a sauce poivrade (used red current jelly) new baby potatoes (style hasselback) with white asparagus and carrot ribbons. and all the tiny details

app was avocado pear grand duc

consomme a la madrilene......garnished with a royal custard which was cut with a leaf shape .

dessert: orange rum sherbert with orange segments and a grate of candied ginger, mint leaf.

made the desserts for tomorrow, just finished 2 stocks.

Now to go home and cook.......


----------



## jwugrad

Made Rosemary Saffron Risotto with asparagus and shrimp last night. Came out alright....


----------



## deltadude

BBQ grilled pork chops last night, oops and ran out of propane for the grill had to finish under the oven broiler.  First time I have run out of gas this summer, I have 3 LP tanks and usually use one and have a backup full, however I was OUT.  Dinner was still tasty, pork chops topped with heated salsa, corn on cob, tossed green salad with cut asparagus (boiled since the grill was kaput) and garlic toast.

We get those thick chops from Costco, about 1.5" thick,  lately I have been pounding them out to about 1/2" thick, they look like small irregular shaped steaks after pounding, but cook a lot faster.


----------



## homemadecook

I am planning to cook some Baked Chicken and Vegetable Rice for dinner tonight. Yum!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Today I came in a bit early...........I saw Hubert Keller win at top Chef ( what a Chef )

I served up some lamb, multi colored carotts and parisienne potatoes. I will upload the pics in my profile (Check gallery to ) for the plating if anyone wants to see the steps. FWIW

Tree and branches : Balsamic glaze

Leaves : Kaiware (young daikon radish shoots)

Little pink fruit : strawberry glaze

Grass : fennel

The hue of green above the grass, I mean fennel is mint jelly............boss was tickled.

I hope you like the plating, maybe not ?


----------



## oregonyeti

petalsandcoco said:


> I hope you like the plating, maybe not ?


Beautiful!!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thank you Yeti,

It is not very often I get to paint plates..........it was a rare occasion yesterday (esp. if its on my time) There was a red wine herbed sauce served on the side which is not seen in the picture but was served table side.

ps. so glad to hear you start monday !


----------



## petalsandcoco

Today was steak, ...with all the flavors....on top is a diamond of sauted mushrooms (micro chop) done in truffle oil and the orange part is a cantaloup salad (micro chop) , sauce, a demi with red wine, the green under the mushroom mix is a salad called Mache which I cooked up like spinach only Mache is a sweet lettuce. Big day today....many plates. Just thought i would share.....


----------



## boar_d_laze

Che Bella.  

Brava!  Brava, bravissima!

BDL


----------



## islandcheferic

tonight was pan-fried chonch....pounded like veal ...llightly dusted with flour....S&P..in a med-hot pan w/olive oil..up to high!!! and just BEFORE it starts to smoke...FLASH IT! with a decent balsamic.....Man that was good!!!!..5 mins and sooo easy.....first did this around 1989 in our sailboat Da ja Vu off of Great Gunua in the Abacos-Bahamas


----------



## oregonyeti

petalsandcoco said:


> Today was steak, ...with all the flavors....on top is a diamond of sauted mushrooms (micro chop) done in truffle oil and the orange part is a cantaloup salad (micro chop) , sauce, a demi with red wine, the green under the mushroom mix is a salad called Mache which I cooked up like spinach only Mache is a sweet lettuce. Big day today....many plates. Just thought i would share.....


You are an artist as well as a chef. My humble opinion.


----------



## dcarch

BLT, sort of.

Green Giant tomato from the garden.

dcarch


----------



## flyonthewall

Very appealing and appetizing!


----------



## gypsy2727

Wow !!! Everyone is displaying such great artistry!

I on the other hand ....bought 10# ground beef and made #1 son lasagna, bolagnaise sauce and spicy chili .....some homeade bread....also a whole roasted chicken, garlic mash potatoes...and a big box of chocolate chip cookies. (Good filler guy food)...He moved out on his own a month ago and called me just to say he loved me and wanted some recipes attached to some food ....what could I say ...I also bought him a George Forman grill and threw in some steaks and ......essentails.....Oh that son of mine!


----------



## jessejames

Southern style grilled BBQ Ribs

Marinated in Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce and home made hot pepper vinegar with jalpeno and habenero peppers

Pan fried okra

Yellow corn seasoned with creol and crushed red pepper.

Sweet Tea

Chocolate chip cookies


----------



## dc sunshine

gypsy2727 said:


> Wow !!! Everyone is displaying such great artistry!
> 
> I on the other hand ....bought 10# ground beef and made #1 son lasagna, bolagnaise sauce and spicy chili .....some homeade bread....also a whole roasted chicken, garlic mash potatoes...and a big box of chocolate chip cookies. (Good filler guy food)...He moved out on his own a month ago and called me just to say he loved me and wanted some recipes attached to some food ....what could I say ...I also bought him a George Forman grill and threw in some steaks and ......essentails.....Oh that son of mine!


Gypsy - he is spoiled rotten! Good on you /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif I reckon I'll probably do the same in a few years for #1 daughter then #1 son. I love it but have an internal chuckle when they say "Mum, I love you". Because you know what's coming - they want something badly!

Think tonight we'll just go easy, it's cold still here but first day of spring at last. Grab some chicken, portion it, roast it off with some spices and potatoes, maybe green beans and slaw. Yeah, that'll do


----------



## gypsy2727

DC Sunshine said:


> Gypsy - he is spoiled rotten! Good on you /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif I reckon I'll probably do the same in a few years for #1 daughter then #1 son. I love it but have an internal chuckle when they say "Mum, I love you". Because you know what's coming - they want something badly!
> 
> Think tonight we'll just go easy, it's cold still here but first day of spring at last. Grab some chicken, portion it, roast it off with some spices and potatoes, maybe green beans and slaw. Yeah, that'll do


Sunshine your so right.....I spoilled him too much. He will never use those recipes (anytime soon) but I know he appreciates my gestures of food ....I was cooking all day! Oh he loved everything because he spends his money on other things and forgets he has to EAT! My daughter on the other hand is actually curious about cooking ...but nothing heavy like I made my son! ..Anyhow ..when you get the call ..it's as you said " I love you " ...and your always waiting for the end of that conversation. They love us ...we call them all the time and they take so long to call back ...no news is good news !

They are exploring the world and my door is always open...I do what I can...I'll cook till I drop when it comes to my girl and boy .


----------



## petalsandcoco

I think you should keep the precious secrets......but thats just me.


----------



## dc sunshine

gypsy2727 said:


> Sunshine your so right.....I spoilled him too much. He will never use those recipes (anytime soon) but I know he appreciates my gestures of food ....I was cooking all day! Oh he loved everything because he spends his money on other things and forgets he has to EAT! My daughter on the other hand is actually curious about cooking ...but nothing heavy like I made my son! ..Anyhow ..when you get the call ..it's as you said " I love you " ...and your always waiting for the end of that conversation. They love us ...we call them all the time and they take so long to call back ...no news is good news !
> 
> They are exploring the world and my door is always open...I do what I can...I'll cook till I drop when it comes to my girl and boy .


Kids know us all too well don't they? And how to press the right buttons to get what they want. But we only have them once, so...you know what I mean, I can see. No news is good news - I was like that in my 20s (way back when) I know where they're at. Hey, get him to make *you dinner on his new GF grill one night /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif But offer to bring something edible to go with it, nice big dessert or something like.

Let's see, for tucker tonight, we have a spicy oriental pork fillet stir fry icluding chillis, celery, bok choy, onions, garlic - all the usual suspects. Either on steamed rice or egg noodles with a refresher of watermelon, rockmelon, honeydew melon after. Prob a sparkling white win to go with, nothing fancy. Then no dessert as such, cheese platter with crackers and strawberries and some tawny port. Then crash into bed after a very long week.

Tommorrow is eat from the freezer and leftovers day I reckon - and others can wash up!


----------



## homemadecook

Dinner tonight will be grilled pork and mashed potatoes /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco

This is dessert for tomorrow- I just finished doing a bunch up (they are now in the fridge) and was deciding what to do with plating, Pot de creme au chocolat with grand marnier, nothing special, just sharing. Just before plating tomorrow it will have a the finishing touches.


----------



## oregonyeti

Yeah sure, nothing special. Jeez. I'll have leftovers at your place any time.


----------



## dcarch

Made Beef tenderloin with pineapple.

dcarch


----------



## petalsandcoco

Dcarch....

You always amaze me with your cooking style. Just wonderful.

For the past couple of days I have been planning a nice meal with my parents and some close friends of theirs. The menu I planned was posted on Facebook and I managed to come through with the menu....so here it is in short form.

Tonight for my father and mother and another couple who are close to them I decided to make a menu that would appeal to the flavors of my father's palate. That being said I made the following;

Homemade pates and crackers (posted in another thread), ambrosia spiced fruit reduction (coconut, apples, pineapple, raisins and spices ) to serve with double brie , corinth grapes...etc.

Pinot Grigio (Barefoot - which won a gold)

Apps; Shrimp and avocado salad, Med. Salad , wild mushroom soup with thyme and white wine and truffle oil.

Vina Esmeralda Torres (nice with seafood)

Passion fruit sorbert

Vin D'alsace Willm - Pinot gris

Haddock with 3 pepper and dill sauce with parsley and cream , white wine, roe and capers, flowered buttered beets and carrots and a sprig of thyme.

Dessert was ; Pot au Chocolat with Grand Marnier, topped with a lace of 35% cream , a square of dark chocolate with red peppercorns , a chocolate dipped cherry au brandy, candied rose petals, and abricot mousse with a coulis of abricot reduction and spearamint leaves and 3 balls of cantaloup. Black tea with a baton of crystallized sugar , cinnamon stick.

I made the flower arrangement, and decorated the table as usual.

It was a great evening....but as I served everything I thought of all of you......how maybe you would be happy letting me cook for you. Would you even like it ? For some of you …I knew I might even be pleasing your palate, I took a few pics wanting to share.

Like my friends before me....a passion, a true passion.....all inspire me.

I count you all as my friends and I wished we were all together tonight to celebrate our friendship.

Just wanted you all to know that I thought of you all.......and wished you were here at my table , my friends, mes grands amis .

You inspire me to be better at the thing I love the most.....the art of cooking.

Que la vie est belle avec toi.


----------



## teamfat

Nice.  Very nice.  Had I done it, I would have cropped out the soda can in that one shot of the table.

That shrimp and avocado salad looks like something I might try in the near future.  Well, it ALL looked good, the salad just happens to be something that might fit in well with what I have already planned for sunday's dinner.

mjb.


----------



## oregonyeti

Yeah, what is that soda can, anyway?


----------



## petalsandcoco

No mystery.....they had not arrived yet and my husband sat down with his soda .....no big deal.


----------



## nicko

Well it has been around since 2007 and we are going to close this one down. We will be starting new fresher threads around this topic.


----------

